# Show us your steel.....its real...



## Cooperman (24 Sep 2008)

Anyone out there keen on steel .......

Here is a Ron Cooper hand built frame (sadky with incorrect decals...) 

To kick off with .......send in your photos and thoughts on steel is real


----------



## Tynan (25 Sep 2008)

very smart, I certinaly like my Fratello after various Alu rides

you might not like mine though, guards, rack, sundry lights etc etc


----------



## Globalti (27 Sep 2008)

Now that is a luvverly looking bike. The decals look perfect though, what's wrong with them? I love that strawberry and custard yellow colour scheme. How does it ride? When was it built?


----------



## ColinJ (27 Sep 2008)

Here'a an old steel Basso converted to a single-speed bike. I keep it in the midlands for riding around the undulating lanes north of Coventry on my frequent trips back there. I scrounged the frame. forks and wheels off a mate who has emigrated (on condition that he can have them back if he ever comes home). Most of the other bits came from my junk box. It only cost me £25 for cables, bar tape and tubes !


----------



## jasper (28 Sep 2008)

Both are great looking bikes. I like a quality steel frame as I'm not keen on oversized/odd shaped tubing that most ali bikes come in.

I'm sure you've all seen it before, but here's mine:






http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=17387&highlight=faithful


----------



## Joe24 (28 Sep 2008)

Here be my fixed. Dunno who made the frame, gives a nice smooth ride, and i love riding it


----------



## jasper (28 Sep 2008)

Nice bike stand Joe....I bet it weighs a bit in the jersey pocket....


----------



## Joe24 (28 Sep 2008)

jasper said:


> Nice bike stand Joe....I bet it weighs a bit in the jersey pocket....



I carried that around for miles looking for the right place to take that picture. Slowed me down abit


----------



## ColinJ (29 Sep 2008)

Joe - isn't your chain a bit slack? I found that the chain on my s/s kept coming off unless I kept it really tight. I'd dread that happening if I was bombing along on a fixed wheel bike !


----------



## rich p (29 Sep 2008)

Here's my steel bike, an old Galaxy, better than throwing it away


----------



## Joe24 (29 Sep 2008)

ColinJ said:


> Joe - isn't your chain a bit slack? I found that the chain on my s/s kept coming off unless I kept it really tight. I'd dread that happening if I was bombing along on a fixed wheel bike !



Its been slacker
I have a non-round chainring, which is a bitch. Its bad aswell, but it hasnt come off yet, i think its been close when i let it go really slack once, but no real problems with it like that. Working pretty well at the moment


----------



## WindyRob (2 Oct 2008)

here's my bit o' steel:






Windy


----------



## Nick G (2 Oct 2008)

I have 3 bikes, all steel. This is the one I use the most - I love it. It's also the oldest by a long way; c.1980. I'm thinking of treating it to some flashy bar tape or maybe even a respray, but I also want to preserve it so I'm torn. I'll probably remove the rear brake some time as I don't use it.


----------



## fossyant (2 Oct 2008)

3 Steel here......

Frank Herety.... SLX / Dura Ace 7400






Ribble 653 and Ultegra





And the Daily Ride - Tange and Deore LX(aka carbon road bike scarer)


----------



## groucho (3 Oct 2008)

My steel pub bike, single speed, awaiting respray and fixing!


----------



## cheadle hulme (3 Oct 2008)

My Jamis in Reynolds 631. Only 525 miles, I'm still trying to get the fit right.
Also, my old faithful a 1981 Peugeot converted to s/s. A little bit heavy and flexy, but oh so comfy.


----------



## Lonerider (4 Oct 2008)

Ive never ridden a steel bike, a coleague from work swears by them, in fixed gear form. He has breath that would tranquilize a herd of buffalo from a hundred yards and riding in his slipstream his calf muscles resemble gerbles fighting in a bag. He likes the classic look and can clearly accept the vigours of his tranditionalism, hat of to him and those like him. It's not for me though, oh no.


----------



## Crackle (4 Oct 2008)

I like the Jamis Cheadle. Very nice. You need to get the mower on that grass though


----------



## rdaviesb (5 Oct 2008)

Good 'ol 531


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (6 Oct 2008)

Here are the two i will try to work on soon:


----------



## dan_bo (6 Oct 2008)

Here's the very very first MBW mudshark. Nearly there!


----------



## bigjim (6 Oct 2008)

My £50 e-bay bargain. Never ridden till I got my mucky paws on it.


----------



## onb (8 Oct 2008)

I sold this as it was always too big for me but ever since I have regretted it.


----------



## bikingthings (10 Oct 2008)

*pinarello columbus sl amazing steel with c group extravagant*

the c group from campy is so extravagant, it is like a work of art, more than a race proof component.
amazing ride


----------



## Cooperman (11 Oct 2008)

bikingthings said:


> the c group from campy is so extravagant, it is like a work of art, more than a race proof component.
> amazing ride



That is a lovely bike ... great Olive colour...


----------



## PpPete (11 Oct 2008)

Here's mine
Blue 1980's Galaxy

OK - that's only the back end, but you get the idea... ( I'm trying to sell the Rode Gear kiddie seat that fits on that rack)

And then there is the red Schwinn, that I use as a day to day hack

And the brown 1970s Galaxy (Ebay special) that I've just finished rebuilding for my son for his (planned) LEJOG.


----------



## rjeffroy (12 Oct 2008)

My commuter, a Pinarello Sestriere.


----------



## fossyant (12 Oct 2008)

Pinarello commuter....oh you need shooting !!!


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (13 Oct 2008)

still need some bits...


----------



## rjeffroy (13 Oct 2008)

My other steel roadie:






Eddy Merckx MX Leader. Bought the frame from a friend for my first bike build project. Parts are mostly Campag and Nitto (plus the Brookes saddle) for a slightly retro feel (should have gone the whole hog and fitted a quill stem but at the time I felt my mechanical skills weren't up to it). I probably don't ride it enough to justify keeping it but I can't bring myself to sell it.


----------



## palinurus (13 Oct 2008)

Here's mine. It's just a cheap Tange frame, use this bike for all sorts of stuff. Mostly commuting, trailer-pulling, touring, general winter bike. It's heavy and a bit crap (it gets all the hand-me-down parts from other bikes) but it fits me well and rides well.

The Dinottes cost more than the parts used to build this.


----------



## jasper (13 Oct 2008)

Nice bikes there rjeffroy...


----------



## palinurus (13 Oct 2008)

Very nice bikes.


----------



## Randochap (23 Oct 2008)

*You want steel? I got it*

I have a few steely friends. The ones on the road right now are my Marinoni Ciclo:






and a Rivendell Bleriot:






The Marinoni goes well (when I do). The Bleriot likes the lesser travelled trails.

Most of my bikes here.


----------



## peanut (23 Oct 2008)

Love the Ribble Dibble . 
I have one in Flo pink  its such a nice frame. Through the top tube cable and every conceivable braize-on. Good quality frames but let down by the appalling paint finish.Decals just stuck on with no laquer over the paint.
Must get it re-finished  Always wondered who built them




fossyant said:


> 3 Steel here......
> 
> 
> 
> Ribble 653 and Ultegra


----------



## ju5t1n (20 Jan 2009)

Wrong side, yes



I know


----------



## fossyant (20 Jan 2009)

Nice Olmo - not seen one for ages - get the brake cables trimmed.....


----------



## khushy (21 Jan 2009)

*My Peugeot . . .*

Perthus Pro bought new in 1989 - been a faithful friend ever since.

This pic is how it looked until April last year.

Its been totally refurbished - new chrome and Campag Record 2008 throught'ed.

Having always had this bike, until last year I had never ridden a carbon bike - but last year I also bought myself a Colnago CLX frame and built that up with Record 08 as well - amazing bike.

Love them both for different reasons - here are the specs . . .

Peugeot Perthus Pro - 753 - 20" - Campag Record 08 Race-Feel Groupset + Ceramic Bearings in the UT Compact Chainset + 21-23 block + Campag Record Hubs and Mavic Reflex rims + Gatorskinz Tubs + Deda 26.0mm bars + Ritchey 70mm A Head Stem on a Stem Adapter + Mavic WinTech Wireless Computer + Selle SLR Gel Flow Saddle + Ritchey Carbon 27mm Seatpost + Look Keo Carbon Pedals

Colnago CLX Frame - 45s - Campag Record 08 Race-Feel Groupset + Ceramic Bearings in the UT Compact Chainset + 21-23 block + Mavic Ksyrium SL Premium Wheels + Michelin Pro Race Tyres + Deda 26.00 bars + 90mm Ritchey Stem + Selle T1 08 Saddle + Mavic WinTech Wireless Computer + Look Keo Carbon Pedals

I have really tried to keep both bikes the same in terms of equipment so that if one fails its a quick swap-job to either jump on the other or change bits over.

Dimensionally - they are set up identically but they ride completely differently - the Pug bends and shifts with each pedal-stroke while the Colnago is as stiff as a board.

They are both beautiful - I love riding them.


----------



## bonj2 (21 Jan 2009)

my steel fixed


----------



## alecstilleyedye (21 Jan 2009)

my reynolds 531 year-round commuting bike






looks much better without the 'guards, which i take off in summer. note the look pedals, which have reflectors and a flat side.


----------



## doily (21 Jan 2009)

My desperately unfashionable - but steel - commuter, no longer with toeclips.


----------



## iandg (22 Jan 2009)

my steel trio






631 aravis audax






1978 '531' Team Raleigh' now re-sprayed and re-badged (and geared)






1970's '531' Bob Jackson


----------



## Smokin Joe (23 Jan 2009)

Can people please stop putting back brakes on fixed wheel bikes?

It's not cool, it's not clever, and it's not nescessary


----------



## MajorMantra (23 Jan 2009)

Smokin Joe said:


> Can people please stop putting back brakes on fixed wheel bikes?
> 
> It's not cool, it's not clever, and it's not nescessary



There are perfectly legitimate reasons to have a back brake on a fixed gear. It lets you have two brake hoods (best all-round position for riding in town) and if for some reason you feel the need to brake in slippery conditions it's a lot safer than using the front brake.

Matthew


----------



## Smokin Joe (23 Jan 2009)

MajorMantra said:


> There are perfectly legitimate reasons to have a back brake on a fixed gear. It lets you have two brake hoods (best all-round position for riding in town) and if for some reason you feel the need to brake in slippery conditions it's a lot safer than using the front brake.
> 
> Matthew


A bit of back pressure on the pedals is as good as any rear brake (which is why the law allows you to do without) as they only have the stopping power of a blamange before they lock up. Two hoods ok, but no caliper, please.


----------



## another_dave_b (23 Jan 2009)

doily said:


> My desperately unfashionable - but steel - commuter, no longer with toeclips.



Is that a Ridgeback Horizon?


----------



## MajorMantra (23 Jan 2009)

Smokin Joe said:


> A bit of back pressure on the pedals is as good as any rear brake (which is why the law allows you to do without) as they only have the stopping power of a blamange before they lock up. Two hoods ok, but no caliper, please.



I think empty hoods look silly, but that's just me. How is the back pressure different to applying the rear brake? The effect is identical, and using the brake is easier sometimes. I do leg-brake a lot of the time but that doesn't make sense.

Matthew


----------



## Joe24 (23 Jan 2009)

How can empty hoods look silly? You still have the brake lever on there, it just sits there though and doesnt pull anything.
The onyl reason you can tell its not got anything in it and its just there to grip, is if you look for the cable.
I think having one brake there looks worse.
2 brakes on a fixed, ok i dont mind. I had two on, and i know people who had two on for when they went somewhere hilly and so they werent just using the front brake when going down steep hills and didnt want their legs spinning too much.
Saying an empty brake looks silly is total rubbish though, it looks the same as one with a cable in, except theres no cable coming out from the bar tape on that side
I do only have one brake on my fixed, i dont see a need for a rear brake. And when my chain came off, yes i was without a rear brake but i still stopped fast enough.
Does this brake hood look silly?


----------



## doily (23 Jan 2009)

another_dave_b said:


> Is that a Ridgeback Horizon?



Not quite - a Ridgeback Voyage


----------



## MajorMantra (23 Jan 2009)

Joe24 said:


> How can empty hoods look silly? You still have the brake lever on there, it just sits there though and doesnt pull anything.
> The onyl reason you can tell its not got anything in it and its just there to grip, is if you look for the cable.
> I think having one brake there looks worse.
> 2 brakes on a fixed, ok i dont mind. I had two on, and i know people who had two on for when they went somewhere hilly and so they werent just using the front brake when going down steep hills and didnt want their legs spinning too much.
> ...



It hadn't occurred to me that you might leave the lever in. When I said empty I meant missing the brake lever, so yes, that looks completely normal. I think a hood without a brake lever would look odd but hey, it's just a matter of taste.

I probably would bother with a rear brake if I were building up a fixed but my Genesis Flyer came with one fitted and I can't think of any good reason (fashion isn't one) to remove it. The weight is negligible and it means replacing brake blocks less frequently.

Matthew


----------



## Joe24 (23 Jan 2009)

MajorMantra said:


> It hadn't occurred to me that you might leave the lever in. When I said empty I meant missing the brake lever, so yes, that looks completely normal. I think a hood without a brake lever would look odd but hey, it's just a matter of taste.
> 
> I probably would bother with a rear brake if I were building up a fixed but my Genesis Flyer came with one fitted and I can't think of any good reason (fashion isn't one) to remove it. The weight is negligible and it means replacing brake blocks less frequently.
> 
> Matthew



Not sure why you would take the lever off, although im sure ive seen a few without them there. Yes they do look stupid.
I put a back brake on when i first got the fixed, but it came off because i wasnt using it, and i like the look of the fixed without a back brake, looks abit nicer i reckon


----------



## Tharg2007 (24 Jan 2009)

well here are mine if you haven't already seen them

Bob Jackson Vigorelli 631





1979 Carlton Criterium (Renovated and for Sale)





Pearson 531 lugged frame (mix n match of shimano components on there)





Ribble 531 lugged frame (now just frame and for sale)





Ribble Fixed under construction, photos to follow.

Oh and fossyant, that MTB thing you have, looks a little small compared to the others, another thing, that external tap could use some filler around it.


----------



## iandg (24 Jan 2009)

Smokin Joe said:


> Can people please stop putting back brakes on fixed wheel bikes?
> 
> It's not cool, it's not clever, and it's not nescessary




no - I don't give a sh*t about coolness and fashion. I find there are situations where it is 'practical' (eg. strong following wind and long descents, when spinning to control the speed by gentle braking without interrupting the suppleness of pedalling and putting different pressure on your legs and knees by back pedalling), especially on long rides. I'm happy with it and I'll stick with it


----------



## fossyant (24 Jan 2009)

Tharg2007 said:


> well here are mine if you haven't already seen them
> 
> Oh and fossyant, that MTB thing you have, looks a little small compared to the others, another thing, that external tap could use some filler around it.



Chain's slack !!


----------



## peanut (24 Jan 2009)

Joe24 said:


> Does this brake hood look silly?


no I agree entirely but I have to say your bars look incredibly narrow


----------



## Joe24 (24 Jan 2009)

My bars arent that narrow, but they arent wide. Heres another picture of them.




I like these bars, the shape of them, how they look and the width just makes them nice bars. They arent as thick as modern bars(they are old Cinelli bars) which is another nice thing.
They arent going on the new fixed though, because i dont think they would suit the bike. They will be kept in the shed untill that frame gets built up again.


----------



## iGaz (24 Jan 2009)

Heres my iCeni audax frame made up with Reynolds 520 tubing. I junked the front forks in favour of some Carbon aero jobbies.






More pictures in the My Bikes thread.

Frame details here,,

http://shop.askewcycles.co.uk/product.php?xProd=7404&xSec=128


----------



## zzpza (25 Jan 2009)

steel steel everywhere, only one ridable (the saracen). 

peugeot






saracen fixie



​
project - apollo (halfrauds)




​
project - raleigh




​
jules.​


----------



## iGaz (25 Jan 2009)

zzpza said:


> project - apollo (*halfrauds*)
> 
> jules.



I'm a member of a few car forums as well, every site calls Halfords, Halfrauds!! 

Ain't so bad for me as I got a trade card and I have saved a load using it, wonder if it will work on a Boardman??,,,,,,,


----------



## bonj2 (26 Jan 2009)

wicker man said:


> no - I don't give a sh*t about coolness and fashion. I find there are situations where it is 'practical' (eg. strong following wind and long descents, when spinning to control the speed by gentle braking without interrupting the suppleness of pedalling and putting different pressure on your legs and knees by back pedalling), especially on long rides. I'm happy with it and I'll stick with it


i dont have it in order to slow down, i have it partly because the lever's going to be there anyway, but mostly in case i need to do an emergency stop, or in case the front brake fails on a descent too steep to control speed by leg braking.


----------



## bagpuss (29 Jan 2009)

Here is some classic steel.Some you have seen before.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/74418119@N00/3180406102/in/set-72157604673051032/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/74418119@N00/2186967053/in/set-72157604673051032/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/74418119@N00/2233980579/in/set-72157604673051032/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/74418119@N00/2151959328/in/set-72157604676815235/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/74418119@N00/340767034/in/set-72157604676815235/


----------



## Tharg2007 (29 Jan 2009)

bagpuss said:


> Here is some classic steel.Some you have seen before.
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/74418119@N00/3180406102/in/set-72157604673051032/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/74418119@N00/2186967053/in/set-72157604673051032/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/74418119@N00/2233980579/in/set-72157604673051032/
> ...



Nice collection there bagpuss, would you be interested in buying my carlton criterium frame?


----------



## bagpuss (29 Jan 2009)

Tharg2007 said:


> Nice collection there bagpuss, would you be interested in buying my carlton criterium frame?



I have no room at present for anymore bikesI did have this model a while ago.It is now with a new owner.


----------



## Swift Dan (29 Jan 2009)

My latest - 1984 Raleigh Record Sprint

http://www.flickr.com/photos/34861287@N03/3236750886/







Won it on Ebay a couple of weeks ago - £30. All original except for a 5 speed frewheel (should be 6), missing front mech & lever and missing saddle & seat post.

I was going to do it up as a winter commuter but once the dust and grease was cleaned away it was in very good condition so I thought I might be able to sell it for a modest profit once it was complete

So far I've replaced the front axle/cones/bearings due to pittiness, cleaned and regreased all other bearings, new seat post from ebay (£4 delivered) with saddle I had knocking around. I've fitted an 80s Chorus front mech and I had a spare original lever from another Record frame that is built up as a single speed (frame and forks in great condition - £3 from a car boot sale).

GP4000 tyres were part worn spares that I had and I've aquired an original NOS Sachs Huret front mech that is still in its bag as it isn't as pretty as the Chorus.

I was intending to replace the 5 speed freewhel with a 6 but couldn't work out which tool would unscrew it. It didn't look like a standard shimano spline or lugged tool would fit and there was what looked like a lock ring screwed down onto it. All became clear when I was cleaning the wheel with the lock ring thingy removed. Filipped it over to do the other side and the freewheel just fell off (landed on my foot so was undamaged). Further investigation reveald that its a Maillard helicomatic so I'll probably stick with the 5 speed and keep an eye out for a bargain 6.

Now it's complete I've grown quite attached to it and don't want to sell it. I don't want to ride it in the rain or ride it too much and wear it out so I'll probably just keep it as a special occasion bike.

SD


----------



## asterix (1 Feb 2009)

My new bike after it arrived and then unridden: 



[/IMG]

Saddle nose just a bit low, a few psi needed in the tyres but otherwise ready to roll..


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Feb 2009)

That's a nice looking bike Asterix!


----------



## asterix (2 Feb 2009)

Cheers! Have only done short rides so far but I think they've made me a good'un.


----------



## zzpza (2 Feb 2009)

I'm seeing a lot of bikes here with ahead stems. Are they threadless or are people using quill <-> ahead adapters?


----------



## Tharg2007 (2 Feb 2009)

new builds in steel often come with 1" threadless steerers on the forks.
I think it might be an option, either threaded or ahead, it was an option with mine anyway.


----------



## Peacepedaler (3 Feb 2009)

*Joe Waugh 753*

Hi folks, here's my beloved racer turned fixed commuter. 18lbs all in. She flies! 753R steel, built by Dave Yates (working in Joe's shop) for the Percy Bilton race team around 1989. Some lovely bikes on this thread, keep em coming!


----------



## chriswoody (3 Feb 2009)

Heres my 1993 Dawes Super Galxy recently refurbished by Mercian and built up by me!


----------



## zzpza (3 Feb 2009)

chriswoody said:


> Heres my 1993 Dawes Super Galxy recently refurbished by Mercian and built up by me!



very nice. out of interest, how come you didn't take the gear cables back to the stem under the bar tape?


----------



## chriswoody (3 Feb 2009)

Partly because it would be a little crowded under the tape with the brake cables and partly because it would have created some really crazy angles in the outer cables and I couldn't get my head around how I was going to get them to the cable stops on the correct side of the frame. 

This is the first time I've run the cables this high up the tape, I've always had it exiting lower down where the bars bend, Just like Dawes did when it was new. This way is a hell of a lot comfier and the cables don't get in the way no matter where my hands are.


----------



## vernon (3 Feb 2009)

Here's my Dave Yates Randonneur. Got the frame new, unused, for a bargain £240. Everything apart from the saddlebag was brand new. So far I've ridden it on six 100km audaxes and I'm very pleased with the quality of ride.


----------



## Tharg2007 (4 Feb 2009)

heres another one, finished it last night.


----------



## palinurus (4 Feb 2009)

I like that. I do want a commute bike with bullhorn bars, I like riding my TT bike to work on those days when I want to train after work.

What's that rear light? looks like a sawn-off Dinotte.


----------



## Joe24 (4 Feb 2009)

Tharg2007 said:


> heres another one, finished it last night.



I like it, the bullhorns look really long though. Dunno if thats just me?
But then i like the look of cut down drops made into bull horns.
I like the bike though


----------



## Tharg2007 (4 Feb 2009)

they arnt that long, i think its the angle to be honest. They are longer than the nitto ones I have on the jackson and I do prefer the nittos tbh. Im thinking the bars and stem are a temp thing, want to go with silver and white bar tape.


----------



## fossyant (5 Feb 2009)

Very nice....


----------



## ShannonBall (5 Feb 2009)

Here's my steely girlfriend - a Surly Steamroller


----------



## Domestique (6 Feb 2009)

My Record Sprint, now been winterized with guards.


----------



## vbc (10 Feb 2009)

*My Kaffenback*

Not a classic but still cool.

http://s43.photobucket.com/albums/e352/VBC1/?action=view&current=Kaffenback004.jpg


----------



## Black Sheep (15 Feb 2009)

as she came out of the shed where she's lived for the past 20+ years




after sand blasting to remove rust, treatment to get rid of rest of rustiness and prevent such,





built up

Hallie is a 1960's Carlton, can't quite remember what i was told she is, case de primes or something and i'm aware i've mutilated her. 
she's orange for want of a better colour but i'd like to re paint her to look a bit more original. 
she's got a silver rack and black grip tape, she's retained her cotted cranks and i learnt to build wheels to put 27 inch wheels on (the ones fitted were shot and not the originals) she's also got a deore rear mech as its what was in my spares box. 

if anyone actually knows what colours she should be and what decals should be on her i'd be very glad to know (pm me please) 

might start a new thread to find out actually.


----------



## ravi (15 Feb 2009)

*Falcon sirrocco*

my daily riden mid 70's Falcon sirrocco.


----------



## Tharg2007 (15 Feb 2009)

ravi said:


> my daily riden mid 70's Falcon sirrocco.



all i can see are 2 wheels and a saddle, do you not use a frame?


----------



## zzpza (15 Feb 2009)

*n+1 (well, n+0.9 at the moment)*

My Halfrauds Apollo Equipe project bike is nearing completion. This is what it looked like when I was given it last month...




​
...and this is it this morning...




​

The frame was dipped, phosphated and powder coated. I have a triple crankset for it as well as SPDs. I just need a bottom bracket, rear mech and chain. Guards and rack to be added at a later date.


----------



## iGaz (15 Feb 2009)

I have posted pics of mine before. 

But it went from this, £300 DuraAce equipped GT Aero,,,










,,,to this Reynolds 520 Steel framed lovely with Carbon forks.






Allthough I have my eyes on a Boardman at the end of the year for when my van is finished and a few CCs paid off!!!


----------



## ravi (17 Feb 2009)

Tharg2007 said:


> all i can see are 2 wheels and a saddle, do you not use a frame?



hmmm, i am thinking of calling it 'snow white' after reading your comment.


----------



## MacB (17 Feb 2009)

ravi said:


> my daily riden mid 70's Falcon sirrocco.



Up til now I've thought white bikes were a bit naff, that's seriously cool, when I'm a proper cyclist I'd like something like that


----------



## GaryA (18 Feb 2009)

Not many MTB's in this thread..heres old faithful in various modes...has full compliment of rack/guard eyes and that lovely quality cro-moly springiness in its step whatever its doing...vetran of 2 c2c's and numerous GNR's......


[ATTACH=full]163489[/ATTACH]

[ATTACH=full]163490[/ATTACH]

[ATTACH=full]163491[/ATTACH]


----------



## wafflycat (18 Feb 2009)

I suppose I should put him here. Gino, my recently refurbished steel Bianchi tourer/audax/everyday bike: my workhorse.


----------



## WindyRob (18 Feb 2009)

wafflycat said:


> I suppose I should put him here. Gino, my recently refurbished steel Bianchi tourer/audax/everyday bike: my workhorse.



Waffly it looks like it's been nicked  or is it just my pc at work?


----------



## wafflycat (18 Feb 2009)

What do you mean 'it looks like it's been nicked'?


----------



## ravi (18 Feb 2009)

*thanks*

thanks man, even though it aint a clean pic. even i aint no pro cyclist i just commute to my college with it.



MacBludgeon said:


> Up til now I've thought white bikes were a bit naff, that's seriously cool, when I'm a proper cyclist I'd like something like that


----------



## Domestique (19 Feb 2009)

I have posted this bike on this thread already, but I have now finally winterized it. I know thw worst of the weather is hopefully behind us, but its better than getting wet


----------



## WindyRob (20 Feb 2009)

wafflycat said:


> What do you mean 'it looks like it's been nicked'?



when i looked at this at work the picture just had a small red cross in the corner...

just seen it on my home computer; nice!

Windy


----------



## wafflycat (20 Feb 2009)

Ah...


----------



## ShannonBall (26 Feb 2009)

*My steel*

My 7-speed, Campag-equipped 1990s Pug racer
and 'Tweed-tastic' Surly Steamroller, set up with drop bars, 48:18 gearing, Cane Creek brake levers and Yanco pad


----------



## Joe24 (26 Feb 2009)

Heres the track bike im borrowing
It still needs a good clean, but here it is.
When i just got it:




After ive put some tape on it:




Saturday will be the day of cleaning it and getting it nice and shiny

Fine then, work


----------



## Tharg2007 (26 Feb 2009)

nice, what gearing is on that?


----------



## Joe24 (26 Feb 2009)

53/17 on one side and a 16t on the other side.
Im doing track cycling for PE, and using a local track(Forest town) and due to its strange shape, you cant really go much bigger(its got 4 courner and 4 straights and theres not much banking)


----------



## zzpza (2 Mar 2009)

I know I've posted this bike before, but it's finished now! (Well, guards haven't arrived yet, but anyway...)




​
And this is what it used to look like...












It's turned out nicer and surprisingly lighter (for a gas pipe special) than I was expecting. I haven't weighed it since installing the crankset and chain, but before that it was 7.1kg. Not bad for a Halfrauds Apollo!

I don't think the purists would like it though... I've mixed Campagnolo and Shimano quite a bit! B)

More pix of the build-up in my Flickr Photostream (link below).​


----------



## harryburgundy (3 Mar 2009)

*My Kish SSer*

Just built this up....so happy with it I'm posting it everywhere 
2008 Jim Kish SSWC....650B frame but I'm running 26ers. 
853 main tubes with Columbus rear triangle.
Igleheart forks...Paragon Stainless sliders


----------



## fossyant (6 Mar 2009)

That Kish is a bit different - quality though...... chain's slack on the first pic......


----------



## WindyRob (6 Mar 2009)

Just got hold of this bit o'steel to run as a commuter bike:






I've had to replace the rear tyre and tube plus chain and cassette. The previous owner had already replaced the front tyre and tube, put on a new Brooks B17 and re-cabled the brakes. Perhaps not the prettiest bike but functional looking and unlikely to be the target of any chav scum looking to nick a bike!


----------



## ACS (15 Mar 2009)

*Mick the bike*

About 18 years old now. 531c, 105, campag headset and stem. Purchased from Bob Reid cycles in Doncaster. I have no idea who 'Ronson' is nor the history of the frame.

New handlebar tape and I have changed the saddle for something a little more forgiving a black San Marco Rolls 


http://www.flickr.com/photos/33691028@N02/3356729794/in/photostream/


----------



## giantscr2.0 (15 Mar 2009)




----------



## MajorMantra (15 Mar 2009)

giantscr2.0 said:


>



Nicely colour coordinated, what frame is that?

Matthew


----------



## giantscr2.0 (15 Mar 2009)

it is an old 531 reynolds frame I think. I bought it from my brother in law a few years ago


----------



## betty swollocks (18 Mar 2009)

My new Guv'nor:-


----------



## samid (7 Apr 2009)

Circa 1982 F W Evans, Reynolds 753 tubing, assorted more or less period-correct parts:





Rivendell, my touring bike:





Last but not least - 1947 Hetchins:





Steel *is *real


----------



## Gerry Attrick (7 Apr 2009)

Picture shown on forum before, but here is my circa 1984 Dawes Shadow. Totally original except for saddle, cables and bar tape. Still used nearly every day.


----------



## palinurus (7 Apr 2009)

I do like that Hetchins. What's the lever on the bars for? is that one of those fixed/free jobbies?


----------



## MichaelM (7 Apr 2009)

Sturmey Archer 3 speed?


----------



## samid (7 Apr 2009)

Yes, the Hetchins has a Sturmey Archer FM (4 speed) hub, that's what the lever is for. (It is not fixed-free, it is a 4 speed freewheeling hub.)


----------



## Aperitif (7 Apr 2009)

Nice, cared for collection samid. Chain stays on the Hetchins are a Pinarello Prince style rip-off surely? Only 60 years ahead of its time!


----------



## samid (8 Apr 2009)

Thanks Aperitif  And thanks for the Pinarello Prince pointer - funny, haven't seen that


----------



## Tharg2007 (11 Apr 2009)

I think these have been in before but here is an orgasmic orgy shot of them all together...
Enjoy, bike porn lovers 
from left to right: Bob Jackson vigorelli 631, Ribble track, Pearson 531, Ribble 653






Oh and yes the chain actually is slack on the jackson


----------



## peanut (11 Apr 2009)

don't ya just love them Ribble 653
love the 'through the top tube' cabling.I wish all frames had them
nice bikes


----------



## Tharg2007 (11 Apr 2009)

yes, the cable routing is one of my favourite things about it


----------



## palinurus (12 Apr 2009)

Well it is steel.







This is a Marin MTB which I lent to someone a few years ago. Originally it was set up for touring and commuting with a rack and 'guards, which is why it has a Brooks saddle on it- which I'll switch for something else since using it with no guards isn't going to help.

It was in a bad way when I got it back, and it's not in a very good way now- but it is working. Yesterday it got new shifters, cables, a hub service, chain & cassette, new grips, headset adjustment. I took it out for a brisk 15 mile ride this morning, rides nice.

I'm going to use it for local trips, pulling the trailer and perhaps a short off-road tour next month (going to need to sort out the wheels and tyres if I do that).


----------



## phil120867 (13 Apr 2009)

*STEEEEEEL*

I just had to join in this one. Check out the white 531 Diamant fixie, and the fillet brazed 59 Claud butler. Steel is the future, I;m thinking the CB would make a good clunker can i get 27'' cross tyres?


----------



## fossyant (13 Apr 2009)

Very nice, the Fixed is smart !


----------



## Joe24 (14 Apr 2009)

phil120867 said:


> I just had to join in this one. Check out the white 531 Diamant fixie, and the fillet brazed 59 Claud butler. Steel is the future, I;m thinking the CB would make a good clunker can i get 27'' cross tyres?



That fixed is beautiful:?:


----------



## gingerwizard (16 Apr 2009)

*my steel*




has white bar tape +saddle


----------



## Greenbank (16 Apr 2009)

This is steel:-





It does the majority of my riding; both commuting and Audaxing (full SR series last year on it).

This is steel:-




It does any Audaxes that are really hilly (i.e. 5000m+ climbing in 300km). That ghastly bar tape has been replaced by plain black tape.

This is steel:-




It rarely gets taken out, especially now my "summer" bike is a lovely Wilier.


----------



## Dave Higgin (18 Apr 2009)

*This is steel*

This is my Hewitt Chiltern - a couple of shortish tours and last years Cumberland Challenge under her belt.


----------



## bonj2 (18 Apr 2009)

Greenbank said:


> plain black tape.
> 
> This is steel:-
> 
> ...



what's going on with the shifters on that? it looks about a mile from the brake lever to the release lever!

nice fixed though. i might get some tri bars like those for mine.


----------



## MichaelM (19 Apr 2009)

It's great to ride, especially in bad conditions.


----------



## Brahan (20 Apr 2009)

My Kona. 11 years old and still going strong!


----------



## Greenbank (20 Apr 2009)

bonj said:


> what's going on with the shifters on that? it looks about a mile from the brake lever to the release lever!



I probably had the front wheel off so I'd slackened off the cable using the quick release thingy that Campag ergos have. *checks campag tech docs* the "Brake Lever Release Button".



bonj said:


> nice fixed though. i might get some tri bars like those for mine.



Profile T2-Aero Wing bullhorns with Profile Century Aero ZB tri-bars. Makes wrestling with the bars when grimping up hills much comfier and easier, and I was just never using the drops so that was just wasted metal.


----------



## Tharg2007 (1 Sep 2009)

Here is my latest steel offering:
Raleigh R700 frame, Fulcrum Racing 7s, Mizuno full carbon forks, Chris King Headset, Ultegra 6500 groupset.
853 Steel, it's real! 





Needs some adjusting to my person as its only just been put together. Can't wait


----------



## ColinJ (1 Sep 2009)

Tharg2007 said:


> Here is my latest steel offering:
> Raleigh R700 frame, Fulcrum Racing 7s, Mizuno full carbon forks, Chris King Headset, Ultegra 6500 groupset.
> 853 Steel, it's real!
> 
> ...


Very nice!

I couldn't believe that it was steel with that oversized down tube (though I can see the 853 sticker on the seat tube) so I did a search for more info and I found this. That wouldn't be the one that you bought would it? It looks identical.


----------



## Tharg2007 (1 Sep 2009)

ColinJ said:


> Very nice!
> 
> I couldn't believe that it was steel with that oversized down tube (though I can see the 853 sticker on the seat tube) so I did a search for more info and I found this. That wouldn't be the one that you bought would it? It looks identical.



Its not the one I bought, mine is slightly smaller (see head tube) and was used. I got a bargain from ebay, frame forks and king headset for less than £100 poted. I think cos its a raleigh peple assume its crap.


----------



## zzpza (1 Sep 2009)

that's a good looking bike tharg!


----------



## ColinJ (1 Sep 2009)

Tharg2007 said:


> Its not the one I bought, mine is slightly smaller (see head tube) and was used. I got a bargain from ebay, frame forks and king headset for less than £100 poted. I think cos its a raleigh peple assume its crap.


D'oh! I think the name RALEIGH missing on the other one might have given the game away!


----------



## alecstilleyedye (1 Sep 2009)

my vintage '51 claud butler olympic sprint. less steel than on most of its contemporaries; stem and rims are aluminium, as are the chain rings.


----------



## beancounter (2 Sep 2009)

1995 Lemond "Gan", Columbus GL Custom tubing, Campag Veloce groupset, Mavic Open Pro rims on Campag Record hubs. Not the lightest bike I own but a lovely ride.

bc


----------



## alecstilleyedye (2 Sep 2009)

Uncle Mort said:


> That looks lovely Alecs. But I though you were going for a green Brooks saddle?



adjust your monitor morty, or clean your glasses 

it is quite a dark green, easier to see if you see the picture big.


----------



## Tharg2007 (2 Sep 2009)

Both the lemond and the claud butler are lovely....... i need more bikes now


----------



## bigfella (2 Sep 2009)

My single speeder/fixie for work.


----------



## MacB (2 Sep 2009)

bigfella said:


> My single speeder/fixie for work.



BF, do you have the shorts to match the saddle?


----------



## bigfella (2 Sep 2009)

Haha, unfortunately not! Nice saddle though - its a Rolls.


----------



## Tharg2007 (2 Sep 2009)

bigfella said:


> My single speeder/fixie for work.



wow, thats a BIG frame, btw if your chain is dripping gunk it will end up on your head.


----------



## bigfella (2 Sep 2009)

Yes it is, 25.5".

My chain is always clean....


----------



## Tharg2007 (2 Sep 2009)

bigfella said:


> My chain is always clean....



and slack


----------



## bigfella (2 Sep 2009)

Not you as well, what is it with people and slack chains!

Its not slack.


----------



## Perfect Virgo (2 Sep 2009)

My Raleigh Quadra. I believe it dates from 1989 and was made by Raleigh Special Products Division. It has original 105 brakes and gears but I swapped the yellow seat for a Brooks and the toe clips for M520s. The 52-42 chainrings and 24-13 cassette make the local hills a challenge!


----------



## fossyant (2 Sep 2009)

Tharg - that's very nice, and so is Virgo's Raleigh......


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Sep 2009)

Perfect Virgo said:


> My Raleigh Quadra. I believe it dates from 1989 and was made by Raleigh Special Products Division. It has original 105 brakes and gears but I swapped the yellow seat for a Brooks and the toe clips for M520s. The 52-42 chainrings and 24-13 cassette make the local hills a challenge!



Lovely  - it could only be the 80s with that colour scheme too!!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Sep 2009)

alecstilleyedye said:


> my vintage '62 claud butler (olympic sprint possibly). less steel than on most of its contemporaries; stem and rims are aluminium, as are the chain rings.





beancounter said:


> 1995 Lemond "Gan", Columbus GL Custom tubing, Campag Veloce groupset, Mavic Open Pro rims on Campag Record hubs. Not the lightest bike I own but a lovely ride.
> 
> bc



another pair of beauties  - lovely work chaps!


----------



## Perfect Virgo (3 Sep 2009)

fossyant said:


> Tharg - that's very nice, and so is Virgo's Raleigh......





threebikesmcginty said:


> Lovely  - it could only be the 80s with that colour scheme too!!



Thanks fellas. There is some mighty fine steel out there!


----------



## Joe24 (3 Sep 2009)

bigfella said:


> Not you as well, what is it with people and slack chains!
> 
> Its not slack.



Its some stupid joke that they think is funny


----------



## bonj2 (4 Sep 2009)

alecstilleyedye said:


> my vintage '62 claud butler (olympic sprint possibly). less steel than on most of its contemporaries; stem and rims are aluminium, as are the chain rings.



one thing i've been wondering about this - has it got wingnuts for the track nuts? Can you get it tight enough with them?


----------



## MacB (6 Sep 2009)

can't work out how to insert pictures, I will look it up though. In the meantime link to my Flikr account. 3 steels bikes on there including one I picked up at the tip today for £20:-

http://www.flickr.com/photos/37729119@N08/


----------



## Davidc (6 Sep 2009)

MacB said:


> can't work out how to insert pictures, I will look it up though. In the meantime link to my Flikr account. 3 steels bikes on there including one I picked up at the tip today for £20:-
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/37729119@N08/



I thought I was the only one who went round with 2 of those Smart lights burning out the motorists eyes 

How do you get on with the butterfly bars?


----------



## longers (6 Sep 2009)

MacB said:


> can't work out how to insert pictures, I will look it up though.




I struggled to get photo's on here but TinyPic is easy to use, just upload and then copy and paste the link straight into a post.


----------



## MacB (6 Sep 2009)

Davidc said:


> I thought I was the only one who went round with 2 of those Smart lights burning out the motorists eyes
> 
> How do you get on with the butterfly bars?



BBB(Beautiful Butterfly Bars), I really like them for comfort, but they're not ideal:-

pros - I like the bit of flex in them, seems to absorb more road buzz than flat bars. The ride positions I use are flats, corners and sides, sides are best. I tried them in all 4 clamp positions, ie open side rear/forward and side to side slope up and down. I also trialled lots of tilt variations. Final position is side to side slope down, open to rear, and tilted towards rider a bit. Since getting them I've had no numbness in hands and, once position sorted, no neck, arm or back issues.

cons - as I like riding on the sides every braking motion, or gear change, means moving my hands. I have singularly failed to get a workable solution to give me controls on the sides. I even tried flat bars, straight bar ends and mounting brakes and shifters on the bars ends. It works but is very ugly, poor cabling and interferes with ride position comfort. On the hub gear bikes it's less of an issue. I know my commute so well that gear changes and braking are generally predictable. On the Giant 9 speed triple it's a pain. I use this for my social rides so new/less familiar routes and the pace varies more. This means that when I want to ride/climb hard, then I struggle to get smooth gear changes, or subtle braking, when I want them. The bars are also 60cm wide, good climbing but a bit wider than ideal the rest of the time, though BBB's can be had in different flavours.

Conclusion - My favoured ride positions mimic those of flats and hoods on drop bars. Will start with Giant and switch to shallow drops, tilted up, STI levers/brakes and cross top secondary inline levers. These are far superior to the suicide levers I remember from my youth. The cable actually runs through them, so it's not a crappy dual pivot type action. Ideal in traffic when wanting to be upright but also able to touch brakes. Once these are sorted I'll then copy the setup for the other bikes. As the SRAM I-9 has a twist shifter I'll mount this either on a secondary mini handlebar on steerer tube or on the bottom of the drops. The other two bikes are Sturmey hubs so there are trigger shifter options with open brackets so can get them anywhere on drop bars I like.


----------



## bagpuss (7 Sep 2009)

Perfect Virgo said:


> My Raleigh Quadra. I believe it dates from 1989 and was made by Raleigh Special Products Division. It has original 105 brakes and gears but I swapped the yellow seat for a Brooks and the toe clips for M520s. The 52-42 chainrings and 24-13 cassette make the local hills a challenge!



Lovely .
Invites to these groups on flickr.Please add a picture of your machine.

http://www.flickr.com/groups/735735@N24/
http://www.flickr.com/groups/oldcycles_/


----------



## Davidc (7 Sep 2009)

^^^

Thanks McB

I rode a bike with them on in NL for a few days and thought they were OK, especialy after I'd tilted them up a little at the front, but wondered what they'd be like on hills or on uncivilised UK roads.

When I need to disassemble the bars on my Dawes Horizon for any reason I'll think about what to use. I was quite impressed as well by compact drops when I met them briefly a few months back.

I find standard drops great for long stretches of riding outside towns, and for hills up and down, but they're not as good once in traffic, hence my interest. Flat bars, even using ends, cause me numbness problems, so they're out except for my round-town mtb.


----------



## Brahan (8 Sep 2009)

Here's my commuting hack. I was using it for TTs until last week when I bought the bike below. I think it looks pretty cool with the light wall tubs. 






Here it is. My first proper TT Bike. What do you think? I'm going to take it for my first open 25 this weekend and I can't wait.


----------



## Brahan (8 Sep 2009)

I need to get a better camera and stop posting such mahoosive pictures.


----------



## raindog (9 Sep 2009)

Only joined the forum today.

Here's my Faggin (pronounced Fajean) with Colnago forks that I've just finished rebuilding. Allways wanted an Italian steel frame, so now I've got one. Bike weighs slightly under 10 kilos. Rides really nice.


----------



## longers (9 Sep 2009)

raindog said:


> Only joined the forum today.





very nice bike raindog!


----------



## phil120867 (11 Sep 2009)

*531 Steel*

I like it


----------



## betty swollocks (18 Sep 2009)

raindog said:


> Only joined the forum today.
> 
> Here's my Faggin (pronounced Fajean) with Colnago forks that I've just finished rebuilding. Allways wanted an Italian steel frame, so now I've got one. Bike weighs slightly under 10 kilos. Rides really nice.



That looks lovely: lucky you!


----------



## theloafer (27 Sep 2009)

my steel tourer..half way round kielder water


----------



## Garth (5 Oct 2009)

Marlboro 501 steely, late 70's (I think), recently stripped and rebuilt with a few modern extras, need to sort the wheel bearings but goes quite nicely


----------



## dan_bo (5 Oct 2009)

Garth said:


> Marlboro 501 steely, late 70's (I think), recently stripped and rebuilt with a few modern extras, need to sort the wheel bearings but goes quite nicely



s'nice that bud. Good picture.


----------



## Brahan (6 Oct 2009)

Those shiny silver forks are schmexy!


----------



## Hacienda71 (6 Oct 2009)

I wanted a winter/commuting bike so i bought this 79 Eddy Merckx














And turned it into this









Lots of cheap and second hand parts but it rides well and does what i want it to


----------



## Tharg2007 (6 Oct 2009)

Hacienda71 said:


> I wanted a winter/commuting bike so i bought this 79 Eddy Merckx
> 
> 
> 
> ...



where?


----------



## nuovo_record (6 Oct 2009)

holdsworth 1982


----------



## Hacienda71 (6 Oct 2009)

Tharg2007 said:


> where?


The drop bars where £2 of ebay (ok ultra light weight giant ones) the rear mech is a cheap shimano mountain bike one. The front mech is the cheapest bottom pull shimano i could find. The brake levers £3 of ebay. Tyres and Wheels cheapo rigida and hutchinson from decathlon, paint £1 a tin from poundland need i go on and embaress myself more  It seems to work though!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 Oct 2009)

Cool bikes folks!


----------



## nuovo_record (6 Oct 2009)

Hacienda71 said:


> The drop bars where £2 of ebay (ok ultra light weight giant ones) the rear mech is a cheap shimano mountain bike one. The front mech is the cheapest bottom pull shimano i could find. The brake levers £3 of ebay. Tyres and Wheels cheapo rigida and hutchinson from decathlon, paint £1 a tin from poundland need i go on and embaress myself more  It seems to work though!



where's the picture?


----------



## Hacienda71 (6 Oct 2009)

nuovo_record said:


> where's the picture?


Pictures show on my PC but not on others. Will have to work out why


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 Oct 2009)

Hacienda71 said:


> Pictures show on my PC but not on others. Will have to work out why




No, it's there - scruffy bike in front of scruffy garage door (no offence if it's yours!) and then black beauty with filing cabinet!!


----------



## Hacienda71 (6 Oct 2009)

threebikesmcginty said:


> No, it's there - scruffy bike in front of scruffy garage door (no offence if it's yours!) and then black beauty with filing cabinet!!


Those are the pics. Cheers


----------



## mr_hippo (10 Oct 2009)

Started life in 1992 as a NashBar 6000R and was shipped from NashBar in the US to me in Khamis Mushayt, Saudi Arabia. 
Original SunTour Edge groupset was replaced with Campag Mirage in 1998. The bike has retired more times than Frank Sinatra! Repainted to my specs in Bangkok in 2005.
53/39 chainset replaced about 1 month ago with a Shimano Sora 50/34 as a gesture to my aging knees. I cannot get Campag in Thailand and do not want to pay the p&p and the heavy import duty. Original bars and quill stem replaced this week with oversize bars, stem and quill adaptor.
I was about to say that the frame and forks are the only original parts left but that would be a lie - the bottle cage bolts are original!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 Oct 2009)

I have posted this before but not in it's finished state. It's been for it's first outing today - a quick 30 miler and what was remarkable was that although I put it together myself it all worked!

It's a 1978 531c frame with Campag Veloce, Quest wheels, Nitto Bars and stem. Charge saddle and tape.

It rides really well - I'm very pleased with it!


----------



## Perfect Virgo (11 Oct 2009)

Very nice indeed, 3BM. If it rides as well as it looks it must be smooth as silk! Isn't self-assembly satisfying when there are no pieces left over!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 Oct 2009)

Thanks PV - it was quite a feat of construction for me - usually I balls something up but not this time and no, no bits left over


----------



## Davidc (11 Oct 2009)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Thanks PV - it was quite a feat of construction for me - usually I balls something up but not this time and no, no bits left over



Lovely looking machine - well done


----------



## waffle (11 Oct 2009)

some lovely looking bikes in this thread. Heres my bob jackson which unfourtunatly is having to be put up for sale. let me know if your interested


----------



## PpPete (12 Oct 2009)

waffle said:


> some lovely looking bikes in this thread. Heres my bob jackson which unfourtunatly is having to be put up for sale. let me know if your interested



I'm interested....
Specs?
How much?


----------



## raindog (12 Oct 2009)

waffle said:


> Heres my bob jackson


where?


----------



## fossyant (13 Oct 2009)

Posted 'else where' but this was my first proper bike in 1986, bought myself this when I got my first job, aged 16......

The cranks, seat pin and brake callipers live on the 'ribble'


----------



## Davidc (13 Oct 2009)

Like fossyant I bought my first real bike from my first job - working Saturdays and during school holidays at one of the old manual service Sainsbury's.

I was 15, and it was 1967 and it was the most expensive thing I'd ever bought. I was terrified when I paid for it, especially as my parents couldn't understand why I wanted this instead of the brick with a 3 speed on it that I already had!

It was the 5 speed one, and is still the most responsive and comfortable bike I've ever owned.

Edit: It was a Holdsworth


----------



## zzpza (13 Oct 2009)

Davidc said:


> Like fossyant I bought my first real bike from my first job - working Saturdays and during school holidays at one of the old manual service Sainsbury's.
> ...



looking at the picture, how much extra were the spokes?


----------



## Davidc (13 Oct 2009)

zzpza said:


> looking at the picture, how much extra were the spokes?



How could I afford those on what Sainsbury's paid me?


----------



## iGaz (24 Oct 2009)

Here's mine, now fully up and running! 






Pictured in front of my Dolan.


----------



## Alan Frame (25 Oct 2009)

Here's my Sid Standard Superbe :


----------



## raindog (25 Oct 2009)

That's some drilling on that chainset!!


----------



## Matty (1 Nov 2009)

Link to my trusty steel beast:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/matt_lisa_fuller/4066282412/in/set-72157622040464798/

Still mostly being used daily!!

Matt


----------



## bigfella (2 Nov 2009)

I do like Kona's!


----------



## Matty (2 Nov 2009)

The Kona is an excellent machine


----------



## beachcaster (11 Nov 2009)

Smokin Joe said:


> Can people please stop putting back brakes on fixed wheel bikes?
> 
> It's not cool, it's not clever, and it's not nescessary B)



Let people set up their bikes as they choose.

But here is a tip that is cool:

*Never Eat Chips Eat Salad Sandwiches And Raspberry Yoghurt*


----------



## AlanW (12 Nov 2009)

Made to measure Reynolds 853 tubing, awesome...simply awesome.


----------



## Young Un (12 Nov 2009)

AlanW said:


> Made to measure Reynolds 853 tubing, awesome...simply awesome.



Mr Weaver, is that you?


----------



## AlanW (12 Nov 2009)

Young Un said:


> Mr Weaver, is that you?



Might be.....might not be, ah Steve....

Just trying something with the picture.


----------



## Tharg2007 (12 Nov 2009)

AlanW said:


> Made to measure Reynolds 853 tubing, awesome...simply awesome.



Droooool


----------



## AlanW (12 Nov 2009)

That's a better sized picture.


----------



## Young Un (12 Nov 2009)

AlanW said:


> That's a better sized picture.



Welcome to the forum!


----------



## AlanW (12 Nov 2009)

Young Un said:


> Welcome to the forum!



Thanks, who else is on here that I know?


----------



## Young Un (12 Nov 2009)

AlanW said:


> Thanks, who else is on here that I know?



Gary D is on here occasionally, and I think that may be it?


----------



## fossyant (13 Nov 2009)

Nice Rourke !!!


----------



## Greenbank (13 Nov 2009)

Smokin Joe said:


> Can people please stop putting back brakes on fixed wheel bikes?
> 
> It's not cool, it's not clever, and it's not nescessary



It may not be cool and may not be a legal necessity, but it's certainly necessary when your front brake cable snaps at 38mph on a long descent; trying to leg brake at 185rpm on a 12% descent is pretty much useless.


----------



## Tharg2007 (13 Nov 2009)

Greenbank said:


> It may not be cool and may not be a legal necessity, but it's certainly necessary when your front brake cable snaps at 38mph on a long descent; trying to leg brake at 185rpm on a 12% descent is pretty much useless.



your front brake cable would only snap if it wants well kept or it needed replacing and you didnt do it. Using the same logic on what one would asume to be a poorly maintained bike what if the front wheel collapsed, or the bars broke in two?


----------



## fossyant (13 Nov 2009)

Greenbank said:


> It may not be cool and may not be a legal necessity, but it's certainly necessary when your front brake cable snaps at 38mph on a long descent; trying to leg brake at 185rpm on a 12% descent is pretty much useless.



I have two brakes on my Fixed, and still use the back more than the front, even with speed trimming with the legs...... just road bike riding teaches you that


----------



## Greenbank (15 Nov 2009)

fossyant said:


> I have two brakes on my Fixed, and still use the back more than the front, even with speed trimming with the legs...... just road bike riding teaches you that



The post I was replying to mentioned only having one brake on fixed and, if you have such a setup, it has to be a front brake to be legal.


----------



## Greenbank (15 Nov 2009)

Tharg2007 said:


> your front brake cable would only snap if it wants well kept or it needed replacing and you didnt do it. Using the same logic on what one would asume to be a poorly maintained bike what if the front wheel collapsed, or the bars broke in two?



True, stuff can just break. Which was my point about having a backup. There's no practical backup for snapped bars or a front wheel collapsing, but there is a practical backup for a cable snap if you're only running one brake.


----------



## Tharg2007 (15 Nov 2009)

Greenbank said:


> but there is a practical backup for a cable snap if you're only running one brake.



Foot on the front wheel? leg braking?


----------



## Greenbank (16 Nov 2009)

My rear cable brake cable snapped last week and was replaced. My front brake cable is on the verge of snapping (it has about 1 strand of 12 left). Must remember to buy a spare front and rear cable at the same time.

Anyway, have another picture of some steel.

http://www.twitpic.com/mqchw

Taken half way round a rather damp DIY 200km Audax from London down to Brighton and back a few weeks ago. South via Royal Tunbridge Wels, Hayward's Heath and Ditchling Beacon. Back North via Horsham and Betchworth (the nasty climb of Box Hill) and then rocketed down the A217 back into SW London.


----------



## just jim (26 Nov 2009)

More or less finished Kaffenback (need to lop off more steerer tube) with saddle provided by phil_hg_uk!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Nov 2009)

Nice one JJ, looks good - lovely bike the Kaffenback. 
You managed to put it together without my tools too!!


----------



## just jim (26 Nov 2009)

I only needed the BB tool for the last few turns - how annoying is that? Anyway, never mind that, look at the state of that lawn.


----------



## Perfect Virgo (26 Nov 2009)

Looks very nice JJ and doubtless as nimble as a gazelle! The Rolls and the bar tape are very complimentary.

(bit of feed and weed on the grass might work )


----------



## bigfella (26 Nov 2009)

Just finished my Bob Jackson, hope you like it.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Nov 2009)

bigfella said:


> Just finished my Bob Jackson, hope you like it.



No - it's horrible!  - nice job 

Christ you are a big fella - look at that head tube!!!


----------



## bigfella (26 Nov 2009)

Thanks, and yes I'm big alright!


----------



## yashicamat (26 Nov 2009)

Well, I thought I better show mine doing what it's supposed to . . . hauling a heavy load!


----------



## just jim (26 Nov 2009)

bigfella said:


> Just finished my Bob Jackson, hope you like it.




Lovely - and a Rolls too. Up there.


----------



## bigfella (27 Nov 2009)

Thats how Roll .


----------



## iGaz (27 Nov 2009)

Love the Bob Jackson, that seat has its own ecosystem its so high!!! You indeed are a "bigfella"


----------



## fossyant (27 Nov 2009)

Bigfella - that bike is outstanding.....


----------



## l4dva (28 Nov 2009)

bigfella said:


> Just finished my Bob Jackson, hope you like it.



Whoa! How tall are you mate??

Lovely bike though!


----------



## bigfella (28 Nov 2009)

iGaz said:


> Love the Bob Jackson, that seat has its own ecosystem its so high!!! You indeed are a "bigfella"



Aye I certainly am, thanks for the comments.



fossyant said:


> Bigfella - that bike is outstanding.....



Many thanks, I nearly cried when I made a couple of tiny chips on the frame putting it together. Luckily my car is also British Racing Green so I have a touch up pen, although its metallic (frame is a solid colour) its hardly noticeable.



l4dva said:


> Whoa! How tall are you mate??
> 
> Lovely bike though!



Thanks, I'm 6'4!


----------



## MacB (28 Nov 2009)

bigfella said:


> Thanks, I'm 6'4!



jeez, I can think of some bike shops that would have wanted to put you on a 58cm frame, but they probably couldn't envisage head tubes the length of yours either


----------



## AlanW (28 Nov 2009)

bigfella said:


> Just finished my Bob Jackson, hope you like it.



That's a really lovely looking bike, and so huge!!!!


----------



## bigfella (28 Nov 2009)

Many thanks Alan.


----------



## bigfella (28 Nov 2009)

MacB said:


> jeez, I can think of some bike shops that would have wanted to put you on a 58cm frame, but they probably couldn't envisage head tubes the length of yours either



I guess a sale is a sale. I know its a big frame but I can handle it!


----------



## iGaz (28 Nov 2009)

bigfella said:


> I guess a sale is a sale. I know its a big frame but I can handle it!



I'm quite short at 6ft 2, my steely is a 60cm and my Dolan is a 59cm with sloping top tube! A 58cm which I tried is just too small, you feel all cramped up!


----------



## MacB (28 Nov 2009)

bigfella said:


> I guess a sale is a sale. I know its a big frame but I can handle it!




course you can, I'm 6'1" and ride a 60cm steel frame, fistfull of seatpost, bars on a level and comfy as hell I'm sure it's not as agile as some, or as nippy as others, but then nor am I and nor will I be.


----------



## craigwend (29 Nov 2009)

5 galaxy's in a row






Courtesey of admins 40th

two 531's

& 

three 853's?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Nov 2009)

yashicamat said:


> Well, I thought I better show mine doing what it's supposed to . . . hauling a heavy load!



Nice Long Haul Trucker mucker!!


----------



## craigwend (29 Nov 2009)

galaxy _531st_ & rockhopper _ritchey_ _'nitanium' steel_


----------



## mushky (9 Dec 2009)

*90s steel*

94 tange prestige kona
93 columbus sl athena
View attachment 4976


View attachment 4977


----------



## Tharg2007 (9 Dec 2009)

nice ribble!!!!


----------



## Tony Martin (4 Feb 2010)

*One for steel fans*

Here's a pic of my Condor Acciaio. I was impressed by the fact that the tubing is only 0.4mm thick. I've added some top kit to make it a top bike.


----------



## iLB (4 Feb 2010)

that looks fantastic martin, really nice bike  - looks like you have the front wheel on the wrong way around though...


----------



## bigfella (4 Feb 2010)

Here is better shot of my Bob Jackson (fixed/free wheel).

I have a set of track bars with no leavers as I plan to use it on the track when the weather warms up.


----------



## fossyant (4 Feb 2010)

Are we out 'blinging' the Carbon boys ? Anyone want these plastic boys out doing ???? There are too many plastic tarts about...steel is real.. ??????


----------



## fossyant (4 Feb 2010)

Tony Martin said:


> Here's a pic of my Condor Acciaio. I was impressed by the fact that the tubing is only 0.4mm thick. I've added some top kit to make it a top bike.



Very nice !!!!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Feb 2010)

Posted elsewhere but here, until now - my Rockhopper...


----------



## Tharg2007 (5 Feb 2010)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Posted elsewhere but here, until now - my Rockhopper...



<PROLONGED> DRUM-ROLL.... </PROLONGED>


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 Feb 2010)

Tharg2007 said:


> <PROLONGED> DRUM-ROLL.... </PROLONGED>



Sorry, I know the wording is crape  - I tried to change it last night but CC seemed to be broken and now you've bloody quoted me I there's no point... 



ps beaut tho!


----------



## bagpuss (5 Feb 2010)

*Just back from the paint shop*

Hetchins.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/74418119@N00/4298227996/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/74418119@N00/4297443227/in/set-72157606749746848/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/74418119@N00/4298187502/in/set-72157606749746848/


----------



## PpPete (5 Feb 2010)

OMG Bagpuss that is just unutterably GORGEOUS.

The carbon boys got nothing as bling as that for sure.


----------



## fossyant (6 Feb 2010)

Nice bagpuss - saw that on Retrobike forum. Fab restoration.


----------



## Tharg2007 (9 Feb 2010)

Jackson now with Honjo Hammered Mudguards and new 48t front chainring





and slack chain


----------



## fossyant (9 Feb 2010)

Rear tyre is dirty.....heh.........heh

Nice.........................


----------



## mikeitup (14 Feb 2010)

It's a new version of an old classic but it is steel and seems (to me) to be a smoother ride than my MTB.


----------



## MacB (14 Feb 2010)

mikeitup said:


> It's a new version of an old classic but it is steel and seems (to me) to be a smoother ride than my MTB.



I've always found a little red cross to be a bumpy ride, needs wheels really


----------



## MacB (14 Feb 2010)

Tharg2007 said:


> Jackson now with Honjo Hammered Mudguards and new 48t front chainring
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is this the one that you got slagged by some of the children on LFGSS for?

It's actually really nice....as long as you like yellow


----------



## andrew-the-tortoise (14 Feb 2010)

New Roadrat.


----------



## Tharg2007 (15 Feb 2010)

MacB said:


> Is this the one that you got slagged by some of the children on LFGSS for?
> 
> It's actually really nice....as long as you like yellow



yea, haha , was quite funny really  i like a bit of banter


----------



## RollingThunder (16 Feb 2010)

*My Pinarello Sestriere*

My 63cm Pinarello Sestriere


----------



## mejaime (16 Feb 2010)

Hi,
My new bycicle Dawes Jack - Folding.


----------



## BigSteev (21 Feb 2010)

My Charge Plug in it's latest incarnation.





The pic doesn't really do justice to the rims (H+Sons high polished powder coated by SBD in translucent green). They're very bling.


----------



## BentMikey (21 Feb 2010)

Yeah, they are the sh1t. It's a lovely bike, you tart!


----------



## Manonabike (21 Feb 2010)

My recently transformed Raleigh Vitesse


----------



## MacB (22 Feb 2010)

Manonabike said:


> My recently transformed Raleigh Vitesse



very nice, looks quite big, or maybe that's the angle, 23-24" frame?


----------



## BigSteev (22 Feb 2010)

MacB said:


> very nice, looks quite big, or maybe that's the angle, 23-24" frame?



Maybe it's because the stem is so high?


----------



## MacB (22 Feb 2010)

BigSteev said:


> Maybe it's because the stem is so high?



could be, but I thought I was managing to ignore that and just looking at relation between wheelsize and frame. Though I'm normally crap at that sort of guestimation


----------



## Manonabike (22 Feb 2010)

MacB said:


> could be, but I thought I was managing to ignore that and just looking at relation between wheelsize and frame. Though I'm normally crap at that sort of guestimation



Thank you MacB. It's a 23" 531 Reynolds frame.

I'm not flexible enough to ride with the stem lower  - too old for that


----------



## MacB (22 Feb 2010)

Manonabike said:


> Thank you MacB. It's a 23" 531 Reynolds frame.
> 
> I'm not flexible enough to ride with the stem lower  - too old for that



looks fine to me, this is a 23.5" frame


----------



## Manonabike (22 Feb 2010)

MacB said:


> looks fine to me, this is a 23.5" frame



Well, when I was more flexible = younger  the stem was a little lower , like this:


----------



## Muddyfox (22 Feb 2010)

Bought today  Ridgeback Panorama






Simon


----------



## biggs682 (23 Feb 2010)

heres my latest its a John Fern racer unridden by me yet so waiting for ice and snow to go


----------



## fossyant (24 Feb 2010)

I've not updated this thread at all for 2 years........ my Herety with my old 28 hole Race (ex tubular) wheels rebuilt into CXP 33's last year (was on Ksyriums in the original pics)..... back to how it should be.......


----------



## Manonabike (25 Feb 2010)

Beautiful bike!!!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (27 Feb 2010)

bagpuss said:


> Hetchins.
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/74418119@N00/4298227996/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/74418119@N00/4297443227/in/set-72157606749746848/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/74418119@N00/4298187502/in/set-72157606749746848/



That is the most beautiful frame I have ever seen, no exceptions. Lovely.


----------



## RollingThunder (28 Feb 2010)

*My Pinarello Sestriere*

My 1995 Pinarello Sestriere
63cm


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Mar 2010)

Just been given this lovely Raleigh Richmond, needs a good clean, check over, etc. The frame is Reynolds 531, gear set up looks like a Suntour 6 speed. It's very nice and quite light too - perfect for Mrs 3BM.


----------



## BigEvo (22 Mar 2010)

Still needs some work. Had this frame since 1979. Re-newed bottom bracket, headset bearings, quill stem, handelbars, rim brakes, brake levers & cables. Its currently single speed, but thinking about putting the Shimano 600 gears back on.


http://s918.photobucket.com/albums/ad24/big-evo/Ron Kitching/?action=view&current=PIC_00283.jpg


http://s918.photobucket.com/albums/ad24/big-evo/Ron Kitching/?action=view&current=PIC_0037.jpg
http://s918.photobucket.com/albums/ad24/big-evo/Ron Kitching/?action=view&current=PIC_00283.jpg


----------



## mejaime (24 Apr 2010)

My new bike.
I already have a Dawes jack that i use to go work but now i have a new toy in hands.


----------



## c2c (6 May 2010)

here is mine, sorry its in B/W, for now that was the only way to reduce the file size. an early eighties holdsworth i think, rides beautifully.


View attachment 6301


----------



## fossyant (6 May 2010)

Classic there c2c.............


----------



## c2c (7 May 2010)

fossyant said:


> Classic there c2c.............



why thanks.............


----------



## PpPete (13 May 2010)

*Pimp my Galaxy #2*

It's been a while since I posted a pic of my Dawes Galaxy, and I realised the other day just how much it's evolved / improved since.

Here it is in full "audax" trim (right down to the pencil attached to the bar bag with a piece of elastic)






Here are the changes I've made from the 1987 standard bike:

Handbuilt wheels: Open Pro rims on 105 hubs
(I am so glad I learned how to build wheels - these have been perfect)
Rear Mech: Ultegra
Front Mech: 105
BB & Cranks: 105
Chainrings: TA 50/38/26 (yeah I know - what a wuss!)
Cassette: 12-30 (custom built from sprockets taken from a butchered 11-32 and a 11-34)
Rear brake: Suntour SE (Petersen design)
Saddle: Brooks Ti Swift
Handlebars: Nitto Randonneur
Shifters: Sora (thanks MacB !)
SKS Chromoplastics
Topeak Saddle bag & pump
Tesco Q/R Handlebar bag (why don't they do those any more?)
RAM GPS mount on Stem 
Home made light brackets on low riser bosses.

OK so I've spent more on it in the last couple of years than the original bike cost....but it really suits me and the riding I do now. Depending on when I can afford my dream titanium frame (Yukon?), the drive train will be swopped straight across (or duplicated)....although I might upgrade the shifters before then. 

OH yes - and a big thank you to all on CC forums from whom I've learned enough to do all this without recourse to LBS.


----------



## iAmiAdam (13 May 2010)

My recently acquired BSA Javelin. Don't know the specs on them as they're few and far between. Needs some new tyres unfortunately, but I will keep them.






It's rideable now!


----------



## Goldie (13 May 2010)

My 1970 Claud Butler Electron, post cleaning and plus sunshine:


----------



## Goldie (13 May 2010)

iAmiAdam said:


> My recently acquired BSA Javelin. Don't know the specs on them as they're few and far between. Needs some new tyres unfortunately, but I will keep them.
> 
> 
> 
> It's rideable now!



Not bought from Sheffield off of the ebay was it? I had my eye on that! Frame was a bit too small for me but I thought it was a brilliant looking bike.


----------



## toekneep (14 May 2010)

After twenty five years and a couple of prangs I had to retire my faithful steel Holdsworth. I replaced with a Dave Yates steel audax/tourer and it is sublimely comfortable.


----------



## Smokin Joe (14 May 2010)

Goldie said:


> My 1970 Claud Butler Electron, post cleaning and plus sunshine:


Wow Goldie, that stirs some memories.

I bought one of those frames brand new around 1969/70, mine was finished in green. I had chrome forks though, courtesy of some twat who turned across my path on the A11.

In fact, a quick google found it in the 1968 CB catalogue. If anyone can drag up a colour pic from somewhere I would love to see it.

http://homepage.ntlworld.com/nkilgariff/CBcats/Cat_68/P2_ElectS5.jpg


----------



## iAmiAdam (14 May 2010)

Goldie said:


> Not bought from Sheffield off of the ebay was it? I had my eye on that! Frame was a bit too small for me but I thought it was a brilliant looking bike.



Nope it wasn't, My dads had it for ages and I just got it out the garage last week.


----------



## Goldie (14 May 2010)

Smokin Joe said:


> Wow Goldie, that stirs some memories.
> 
> I bought one of those frames brand new around 1969/70, mine was finished in green. I had chrome forks though, courtesy of some twat who turned across my path on the A11.
> 
> ...



I missed a green one on ebay a few days later! I was umming and arring about whether it was a sign of obsession to try and collect the entire CB back catalogue in every colour combination and while I was doing that, I got outbid. Only a few miles away, in Ashton under Lyne, and went for £39. I was sorry to miss that one.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320526094626&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Manonabike (14 May 2010)

porkypete said:


> It's been a while since I posted a pic of my Dawes Galaxy, and I realised the other day just how much it's evolved / improved since.
> 
> Here it is in full "audax" trim (right down to the pencil attached to the bar bag with a piece of elastic)
> 
> ...



That is a great looking bike - big frame, isn't it? 

Was it difficult learning to build wheels?


----------



## Goldie (16 May 2010)

The bike fairy has paid me another visit and handed over the keys to this lovely silver Viking with 12 speed Hurets and slightly wobbly Bluemels mudguards. It is a little bit dusty at the moment, but apart from the bar tape it is in absolutely beuatiful condition.

I used to have an 18 inch framed five speed Viking when I was in my early teens that was a ringer for this, only in dark metallic blue, so I am genuinely thrilled to have picked up another one.






Sorry about the unispired dungeon-like photo location, I'll stick another one up with natural light and everything once I've given it a quick wash. I'm hoping to dqueeze my first ride in tomorrow.


----------



## monstadog (16 May 2010)

I'm quite a fan of steel. I dont own anything other than steel bikes at the moment.This is the latest, a 30 ish year old Holdsworth that I just bought as a frame and built up. The person I bought it from reckons its never been ridden, and looking at the condition of it I could imagine he's right!





My Old Skool Saracen





MY Soma Smoothie





I've also got a Brommie and a On One Pompino tucked away


----------



## threebikesmcginty (16 May 2010)

monstadog said:


> This is the latest, a 30 ish year old Holdsworth that I just bought as a frame and built up. The person I bought it from reckons its never been ridden, and looking at the condition of it I could imagine he's right!



Drool


----------



## brokenbetty (16 May 2010)

This was my project over Spring - bought through ebay from a lovely couple near Birmingham. They got it second hand in 1978 and had it refurbished - they still had the receipt 

The frame is 19 1/2". I think it's a Viking Mileater - it had a mileater graphic, but the head tube logo had been overpainted, and it also had a few decals that seemed to date from the refurb rather than original.

This is the original ebay picture: 






A couple of close ups of the original paintwork:


















And this is it ready to ride to work tomorrow 


















I'm a bit sad I didn't keep the original paintwork but it was pretty shot and nice though it was it didn't justify £100s to have it redone.


----------



## c2c (17 May 2010)

c2c said:


> here is mine, sorry its in B/W, for now that was the only way to reduce the file size. an early eighties holdsworth i think, rides beautifully.
> 
> 
> View attachment 6301



the holdsworth in glorious technicolour. uncleaned, unrestored, probably slightly unoriginal.


----------



## PpPete (18 May 2010)

Manonabike said:


> That is a great looking bike - big frame, isn't it?


Sure is, 25-1/2" - they don't come any bigger unless you get something specially built.



Manonabike said:


> Was it difficult learning to build wheels?


No it wasn't. It's just a bit time consuming the first few. I used the Wheelpro book. Clear diagrams and easy to follow instructions - Excellent value IF you want conventional 32 spoke or 36 spoke wheels (maybe 28 spoke at push). I've not tried anything less than 32 spoke myself.


----------



## Hacienda71 (28 May 2010)

Here is my Raleigh R100 bought with no wheels as a winter hack off ebay for £60. Sora groupset and double butted cromo frame. Re-taped the bars, replaced the headset and forks. I like the geometry, the ride is quite relaxed and comfy but still quick.
I was going to get a new aluminum bike for the summer but I seem to be getting attached to this now. Might just get a better set of wheels for it.
Steel is real


----------



## Tharg2007 (28 May 2010)

if its anything like my raleigh R700 then im sure its a very nice ride


----------



## Graham1 (29 May 2010)

My 2005 Dawes audax bought the frame from a young man in London last weekend and have just finished putting it together using parts from my Giant scr.just waiting for the rain to stop so as i can go out and give it a test run.


----------



## just jim (29 May 2010)

NIIIIIIICE!


----------



## Graham1 (29 May 2010)

just jim said:


> NIIIIIIICE!


Thank you Sir.


----------



## PpPete (29 May 2010)

Saddle is a bit "nose up" isn't it?
Somehow the Carradice really suits it, but do you need the rack as well?


----------



## Graham1 (29 May 2010)

porkypete said:


> Saddle is a bit "nose up" isn't it?
> Somehow the Carradice really suits it, but do you need the rack as well?


The saddle was nose up, i had only just finished putting it together, took the picture and noticed it was, I have now leveled it. The rack is used to carry my gear for work in a pannier bag, the rack is off for running around.


----------



## emulsifier12 (1 Jun 2010)

My Dawes Galaxy Weekend Bike.


----------



## Goldie (2 Jun 2010)

That's a bobby dazzler - it looks in lovely nick. How old is it?

As promised, some photos of my Viking, out in the daylight on amorning ride:


----------



## Jezston (3 Jun 2010)

OOoh pretty!
Would probably want to do something sacreligeous and put STI shifters on it myself, but don't worry I won't touch your bike 
Silver pump is a very nice touch!


----------



## fossyant (3 Jun 2010)

Ohh more nice bikes !!!!


----------



## Goldie (3 Jun 2010)

I spent a happy half hour the other night poliching the allumimium pump to a mirror-like shine. It is a lovely bike - when i'm out on it, I feel a bit like I imagine the queen would if she cycled. And was a bloke. And was sweating a fair bit and making unhealthy wheezing noises...


----------



## NormanD (4 Jun 2010)

Old Raleigh Winner

Bought from my neighbour for the pricely sum of £50 in mint condition (used once from brand new in 30 years)











Apaprt from the bar tape / saddle bag and the saddle change everything else is original.

destined to become my touring hack 

Norm


----------



## GazK (4 Jun 2010)

A couple of months ago I took delivery of this from a local gentleman:






This is my summer project - to upgrade the bike to a modern/classic all day comfort bike for road and towpath riding. The aim is to give it the benefit of modern tech without losing the classic look of the bike.

Well stage 1 is complete: narrow sakae bars and suicide levers replaced with Nitto Randonnuers, Acor Cross Top levers and Shimano 105 brifters. The Weinmann centre pulls have been replaced with Tektro dual pivots, and the whole lot wrapped in brooks bar tape and hemp twine (much swearing at this point). Here we go:
















The next stage is new wheels (handbuilt by me  - the existing bearings are on the way out) and cassette, new rear mech and STI shifting - the brifters aint brifting at the moment.

I'm quite pleased with the look so far, and the handling & braking is hugely improved. What does everyone think?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (4 Jun 2010)

like it  

get yourself the matching brooks toestraps…


----------



## Brahan (4 Jun 2010)

Tharg2007 said:


> if its anything like my raleigh R700 then im sure its a very nice ride




What a lovely bike.


----------



## Goldie (4 Jun 2010)

That Falcon looks absolutely gorgeous in that dark metallic ith th honey Brooks accessories. Perfect as is


----------



## clarion (4 Jun 2010)

All my bikes are 531 of various flavours.

This is the latest to get on the road. It's a 1951 Rudge Pathfinder (same as a Raleigh Lenton).

It started like this:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v326/ado15/PICT0173.jpg


But a bit of work and a lot of headscratching made this:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v326/ado15/P1000804.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v326/ado15/P1000804.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v326/ado15/P1000805.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v326/ado15/P1000806.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v326/ado15/P1000807.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v326/ado15/P1000808.jpg


----------



## just jim (5 Jun 2010)

Some very classy steel so far!


----------



## rh100 (5 Jun 2010)

GazK said:


> A couple of months ago I took delivery of this from a local gentleman:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's a beauty.

Slightly off topic, did you fit the dual pivot brakes in replacement of cantilever brakes? If so, was it straight forward and is there a noticeable improvement?


----------



## GazK (5 Jun 2010)

rh100 said:


> That's a beauty.
> 
> Slightly off topic, did you fit the dual pivot brakes in replacement of cantilever brakes? If so, was it straight forward and is there a noticeable improvement?



No, the dual pivots replaced weinmann centre pulls - like this:







Very popular on touring bikes in the 80s, before cantis took over. Convertion is very simple because centre pulls have a single bolt through the fork crown and seat stay brace exactly the same as dual pivots.

The advantage of the Tekros is that they are extra deep drop, so when I replace the 27" wheels with 700c the brakes will still reach.


----------



## GazK (5 Jun 2010)

alecstilleyedye said:


> like it
> 
> get yourself the matching brooks toestraps…



Now why did you have to make an excellent suggestion like that? Now my budget is in even more trouble!


----------



## stevevw (5 Jun 2010)

Just finished this for my Son's girlfriend to go with the one I did for his Birthday. They have not seen them or know about them yet. They will tonight, hope they like them.














She is to go with Him












Young love for young love


----------



## brokenbetty (5 Jun 2010)

stevevw said:


> Just finished this for my Son's girlfriend to go with the one I did for his Birthday. They have not seen them or know about them yet. They will tonight, hope they like them.



Those are gorgeous! There's no chance they won't like them


----------



## just jim (5 Jun 2010)

Wonderful work- well done!


----------



## stevevw (5 Jun 2010)

just jim said:


> Wonderful work- well done!



Thanks


----------



## rh100 (5 Jun 2010)

Here is my Galaxy so far, it's my first attempt at a restore. The frame is 531 ST with Deore and Exage equipment, have added cross top levers also.

Not happy with the handlebar tape colour, have got some black tape on order so will replace it with that. Hopefully it won't look too girly when that's been done. 

The chrome hasn't come up too bad, but still a bit pitted on the stem and the cranks.

the wheels are odd types at the moment, and will get some mudguards and panniers for it once I'm happy it suits me.

Thanks to all for all help received so far, cheers.


----------



## stevevw (6 Jun 2010)

rh100 said:


> The chrome hasn't come up too bad, but still a bit pitted on the stem and the cranks.



Looks like the stem is Alloy so try Solvol Autosol to polish it up as for the cranks they look like they are anodised alloy so not much you can do to them unless you strip off the anodising and polish them. 

Looks good though.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 Jun 2010)

stevevw said:


> Just finished this for my Son's girlfriend to go with the one I did for his Birthday. They have not seen them or know about them yet. They will tonight, hope they like them.



What a fantastic job - they look superb!


----------



## rh100 (6 Jun 2010)

stevevw said:


> Looks like the stem is Alloy so try Solvol Autosol to polish it up as for the cranks they look like they are anodised alloy so not much you can do to them unless you strip off the anodising and polish them.
> 
> Looks good though.



Thanks for the tip.

It's my first attempt at a restoration, it really needs a paint job though. Here is the thread with some pics before I did anything to it.

BTW, those two of yours look awesome.


----------



## style over speed (7 Jun 2010)

A new surly cross check frame, old wheels, gears and brakes, I'm pretty happy with how this has turned out. I have some new 9 speed bits to go on it, but I thought I'd get some use out of all the retro bits I still have from my old bike (so I now have one green 531st, 23 1/2" fastish touring frame looking for a new home!):






indexed downtube shifters, with 6 speeds!






biopace triple, from 1988 or 89:






and I got some new Velo Orange bottle cages, stem and new nitto bars:


----------



## clarion (8 Jun 2010)

That's pretty cool.


----------



## Jezston (8 Jun 2010)

stevevw said:


> Thanks



Steve - do you have any single daughters by any chance? I'd like you to be my dad.


----------



## stevevw (8 Jun 2010)

Jezston said:


> Steve - do you have any single daughters by any chance? I'd like you to be my dad.



As it happens I do. I am currently doing up an old Muddy Fox for her boyfriend. I will give you a shout if the marridge does not go ahead.


----------



## Cayopro (8 Jun 2010)

Steve, just seen the bikes you have built, Well Done mate, they both look great !!!!


----------



## rustychisel (9 Jun 2010)

not to get too hung up on steel, but this one's a good 'un. Just been fully refurbished.








story and further information here

http://www.bicycles.net.au/forums/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=26680


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 Jun 2010)

Nice bike rusty - looks great!!


----------



## dan_bo (9 Jun 2010)

rustychisel said:


> not to get too hung up on steel, but this one's a good 'un. Just been fully refurbished.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Proper bike that. Very nice.


----------



## Goldie (21 Jun 2010)

Hold on to your hats....

BSA Tour de France*

*(may not actually have comepeted in Tour de France or indeed any other race typoe activity)

as found:










post tinker:










Bike technology may have moved on since the BSA was new, but I like to think it is still the orangest bike in the world. Weighing in at about half a ton, it must have been utterly terrifying to try and pilot on a steep downhill. It comes with the pimpingest saddle I've ever owned, a San Marco Rolls with gold highlights. Unbelievably, it is only the second heaviest bike that I've scored on ebay. The heaviest is below...


----------



## Goldie (21 Jun 2010)

*Dawes Battlecruiser.*

Made from left over bits of armour plate, this Dawes leaves a dent in the road wherever it goes and looks oddly like it has been wrapped in brown parcel tape and then left in a canal to mature for a couple of decades. It is chock full of lovely details, like the enamel head badge, Huret gear shifter and GB Coureur alloy brakes. Alright, enough talk - here it is:





















I'm going to have a go at cleaning it this evening and see what comes out...


----------



## Goldie (21 Jun 2010)

Best one last. Henry Burton of Stafford built racing bike - looking lovely straight out of the box:


























I am very much looking forward to getting this one out on the road.


----------



## Hacienda71 (21 Jun 2010)

Nice lugs on the Dawes


----------



## blockend (23 Jun 2010)

Ten speed heaven there Goldie.


----------



## Spokesmann (28 Jun 2010)

One of my Carltons, this is my Flyer. Frame/forks from 1964.

Built up from a few years of searching for NOS and good pre-owned parts.






Enjoy.


----------



## clarion (29 Jun 2010)

Lovely.


----------



## dan_bo (29 Jun 2010)

Ooof thats good.


----------



## TheDoctor (29 Jun 2010)

Here's my Brommie on a recent trip to France. I just loved the road sign...


----------



## stevevw (29 Jun 2010)

More pictures and details of this great bike please.




Spokesmann said:


> One of my Carltons, this is my Flyer. Frame/forks from 1964.
> 
> Built up from a few years of searching for NOS and good pre-owned parts.
> 
> ...


----------



## Spokesmann (29 Jun 2010)

Ill get some pictures together chaps.

Thank you for the comments.


----------



## Spokesmann (29 Jun 2010)

More pics here:

https://www.cyclechat.net/


----------



## Spokesmann (29 Jun 2010)

A couple more bits of steel. Ill dig out some better ones when i get a chance to wade through the mound of CDs and DVDs next to my Mac.

1975 Carlton Corsa, 22" frame 5-speed with a few mods.






1975 Carlton Corsa 23" mostly bog standard.





Carlton Corsa, c1968-72 in polychromatic mauve - love this colour, this is my usual ride for getting about on Dartmoor.


----------



## Goldie (1 Jul 2010)

Just lovely. Bid (and missed out) on a Corsa in the same green colour scheme a few weeks ago. I have a Carlton Circuit - not as nice, and from a few years later, when pressure was obviously on to cut costs - lurking in the cellar, waiting for its turn in the shining, polishing and fettling queue. I really love Carltons, not least because of the incongruity of these incredibly glamorous machines being knocked out in Worksop. Kind of like finding out that Lou Reed lives in the two uo two down next door to you.


----------



## Spokesmann (1 Jul 2010)

Goldie said:


> Just lovely. Bid (and missed out) on a Corsa in the same green colour scheme a few weeks ago. I have a Carlton Circuit - not as nice, and from a few years later, when pressure was obviously on to cut costs - lurking in the cellar, waiting for its turn in the shining, polishing and fettling queue. I really love Carltons, not least because of the incongruity of these incredibly glamorous machines being knocked out in Worksop. Kind of like finding out that Lou Reed lives in the two uo two down next door to you.



Excellent way of putting it!

Things were not quite a nice as they used to be post 1975 (the year both green Corsas date from), Raleigh were staring to rationalise and name badge everything. I have a Pro Am 12 - albeit in bits but that'll be going soon, not my cup of tea and no longer a Carlton in my view.


----------



## Goldie (1 Jul 2010)

Goldie said:


> Made from left over bits of armour plate, this Dawes leaves a dent in the road wherever it goes and looks oddly like it has been wrapped in brown parcel tape and then left in a canal to mature for a couple of decades. It is chock full of lovely details, like the enamel head badge, Huret gear shifter and GB Coureur alloy brakes. Alright, enough talk - here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just been out for first ride on this and it's a chuffin revelation! It is surprisingly fast and although I can see it's got little top up nipples to allow the bottom bearing and headset to be oiled and I can equally see that they have not been opened since Lennon and McCartney were still getting on, it runs like a swiss watch. The Huret gear shifter is great, because I can change both cogs with my right hand. The GB Coureur brakes stop all two tons of brummie metal on the button and the long stem means it's just the right size for me. All at once, I understand why Dawes tourers get props.


----------



## Spokesmann (1 Jul 2010)

Love the detailing on it. Thought and care went into even the most mundane cycles then. Grease nipple on the headstock is useful. The GB Courier 66 centre pull dating from c1961 are still good stoppers today, with the right B blocks. I use them on my Flyer.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Baggy (11 Jul 2010)

Am sure I've posted on this thread before...but as I can't find my pics, and have recently acquired a new, shiny, steel bike (which weighs less than some carbon bikes  ) thought I'd add to it.

Terry, my recent acquisition:













Poppy, classic Audax styling:









Betty, now seven years old and still trundling happily:


----------



## andylaw79 (12 Jul 2010)

Really like that Kona Baggy.


----------



## Baggy (12 Jul 2010)

andylaw79 said:


> Really like that Kona Baggy.


Thanks Andy, it's a really nice bike to ride, very responsive and stiff but still really comfortable.


----------



## Goldie (12 Jul 2010)

andylaw79 said:


> Really like that Kona Baggy.



It is yummy. Could I have the Pearson please? No need to thank me, just leave it by my back door and I will dispose of it. 

My incredibly ratty Dawes has come out of the other side of a ton of cleaning and polishing. It's never going to look young until some lovely fresh paint gets laid on, but it has truned out to be s surprising and beautiful aquamarine blue:












It is also, it turns out, a bit of a speed machine. It isn't that light, but the bearings seem to be pretty much frictionless and the bike really suits me size-wise. The result has been some effortless and very quick rides.

It's on ebay now, but I'll be very sad to see it go - I'm nearly sure I'm selling the wrong bike.


----------



## Spokesmann (12 Jul 2010)

Thats a great looking old machine, Id think trice about painting it. Just a bit of TLC, spit and polish is al thats required!


----------



## Baggy (12 Jul 2010)

Goldie said:


> It is yummy. Could I have the Pearson please? No need to thank me, just leave it by my back door and I will dispose of it.


Hmm, I think it might be a teeny little bit small for you  
The Dawes looks very classy now you've given it some tlc, hope it goes to a loving home...


----------



## andylaw79 (14 Jul 2010)

Baggy said:


> Thanks Andy, it's a really nice bike to ride, very responsive and stiff but still really comfortable.



I do really like the modern twist on the retro look.I know what you mean about the ride quality. I had a Kona Cinder Cone years ago and it was an amazingly good ride. Trying to find an old frame on eBay to build up but no look yet.


----------



## ShannonBall (16 Jul 2010)

Here's my Swinnerton, Bob Jackson Audux Club and Surly Steamroller - made of 531, 621 and 4130 respectively.


----------



## Spokesmann (16 Jul 2010)

Three great looking rides, I particularly like the Bob Jackson.


----------



## ShannonBall (16 Jul 2010)

Spokesmann said:


> Three great looking rides, I particularly like the Bob Jackson.



Thanks, Spokesman. Must get a better picture of the BJ. I particularly like it, too.Thinking of changing the chainset from 53/39 to 50/34, as I do struggle on longer hilly rides.


----------



## fossyant (16 Jul 2010)

Yes, we need a bigger picture of Bob.


----------



## ShannonBall (17 Jul 2010)

fossyant said:


> Yes, we need a bigger picture of Bob.



Here's a bigger Bob...


----------



## MacB (17 Jul 2010)

ShannonBall said:


> Here's a bigger Bob...



Zat is very nice, but brown fittings with a lightish blue frame....tsk, tsk.....


----------



## Spokesmann (18 Jul 2010)

ShannonBall said:


> Here's a bigger Bob...





Lugged steel, give me this any day over carbon , titanium or whatever...


----------



## ShannonBall (24 Jul 2010)

MacB said:


> Zat is very nice, but brown fittings with a lightish blue frame....tsk, tsk.....



I was going for the faded blue jeans and hush puppies look. There, I've said it and will now regret it, no doubt...


----------



## Ben M (5 Aug 2010)

the best pic I have of my newly aquired tandem does include me I'm afraid, but you'll forgive me won't you?






Reynold's 531


----------



## GazK (22 Aug 2010)

I took delivery of this bike in the spring, from an older gentleman in our village who was trading up to a Dawes Super Galaxy:






It was in lovely nick, with a nice 531 frame and broken in Brooks saddle. But it suffered from all the classic symptoms of a midrange 80s bike: terrible centre pull brakes with suicide levers and bars designed for a child's shoulder width, and gearing too high to let this poor sap get up hills. Also it had done a lot of miles, and the drive train and hubs were pretty worn out.

So it became my project for the summer - to upgrade the bike to a modern/classic all day comfort bike for road and towpath riding. The aim is to give it the benefit of modern tech without losing the classic look of the bike.

Here is the end result:




























Original items are frame, forks, saddle, headset, BB, chainset and pedals, Shimano Altus front mech and mudguards.

New items are: Nitto Randonnuer bars, Acor Cross Top levers and Shimano 105 brifters, Tektro dual pivot brakes, brooks bar tape, new 700c wheels handbuilt by me using Ambrosio Zenith hubs, Sapims and Rigida Snyper rims, 37mm Conti Sport Contact tyres, Deore 11/34 cassette (hills? what hills?), Deore rear mech and new chain. The rear triangle was cold set to 130mm to take the road hub.

The total bill has come in at £500, including what I paid for the bike. Seems like a good deal to me for a bespoke bike with quality kit, and a hell of a lot learned on the way.

The bike is a lovely ride, bumps are soaked up and rear shifting is a dream. Front shifting is occasionally off, I will live with it for a few months before I decide whether it rates a new mech. I have a couple of jobs left, e.g. putting M324 pedals on and swapping that cheesy bell for a nice brass one.

Thanks to everybody for answering all my interminable questions on this and that during the build.


----------



## Spokesmann (23 Aug 2010)

Looking a whole lot better!

Centre pull are Ok with the correct adjustment and blocks. What make is the machine?


----------



## Jonnyrau (23 Aug 2010)

Looks fab, enjoy it!


----------



## bonk man (23 Aug 2010)

in the Welsh 100 mile time trial a couple of weeks ago..... 5hrs 5mins....


----------



## steve at cornwall (23 Aug 2010)

Spokesmann said:


> Excellent way of putting it!
> 
> Things were not quite a nice as they used to be post 1975 (the year both green Corsas date from), Raleigh were staring to rationalise and name badge everything. I have a Pro Am 12 - albeit in bits but that'll be going soon, not my cup of tea and no longer a Carlton in my view.




Maybe not "proper" Carltons , well, OK they're Raleighs my Pro-Ams.





and definately not for the purists






If somebody local(ish) has a correct rear wheel for a Pro-Am


----------



## PpPete (23 Aug 2010)

Nice one Gaz
similar concept to what I did with my Galaxy
the angle of the STI's look odd on the Nitto randonneur bars don't they.... but hey it works !





GazK said:


> I took delivery of this bike in the spring, from an older gentleman in our village who was trading up to a Dawes Super Galaxy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gerry Attrick (23 Aug 2010)

These are Mrs A's and my beloved Dave Yates tourers. They are the comfortable things on two wheels.


----------



## Ben M (23 Aug 2010)

Gerry, why do you have bar-end shifters fitted when you're using canti-brakes? Why not use integrated gear and brake levers?


----------



## Wardy (23 Aug 2010)

My steel is this Santos Travelmaster CroMo. A very comfortable, go-anywhere and stable machine. Good for carrying enormous camping loads but equally happy with day runs on or off road.


----------



## GazK (23 Aug 2010)

porkypete said:


> Nice one Gaz
> similar concept to what I did with my Galaxy
> the angle of the STI's look odd on the Nitto randonneur bars don't they.... but hey it works !



They do look a bit odd, but then so do Randonneurs!


----------



## GazK (23 Aug 2010)

Spokesmann said:


> Looking a whole lot better!
> 
> Centre pull are Ok with the correct adjustment and blocks. What make is the machine?



Yean, I know, but they weren't shiny enough! Its a Falcon.


----------



## johnsie (24 Aug 2010)

Now I'm all for a light bike for a fast commute.

Its steel for me - I'm on the racer about to take these two lovely ladies.

Incidentally - first ped i've seen without the mandatory mp3/phone attachment for a while. I wonder what his excuse for wandering across the road so nonchalantly is.


Seriously - this could be Peckham 195? anyone know any more?


Cheers


----------



## Gerry Attrick (24 Aug 2010)

Ben M said:


> Gerry, why do you have bar-end shifters fitted when you're using canti-brakes? Why not use integrated gear and brake levers?



Fair question Ben. It's because my hands are a bit cranky due to arthritis and having ridden for a long distance, I find gear changing more comfortable than with integrated shifters. Mrs A simply finds bar end shifters easier to use as her hands are tiny. We both have other bikes with integrated shifters, so we specified bar end types on our bespoke tourers deliberatley.


----------



## johnsie (25 Aug 2010)

johnsie said:


> Now I'm all for a light bike for a fast commute.
> 
> Its steel for me - I'm on the racer about to take these two lovely ladies.
> 
> ...



Now I'm confused - someone has suggested this could be the pre-pedestrianised Carfax in Horsham - from the original print I can see that the shop name behind the bus stop is "Joan..something..ton" and the old Bedford truck is something J.Wright.
J


----------



## Ben M (25 Aug 2010)

Gerry Attrick said:


> Fair question Ben. It's because my hands are a bit cranky due to arthritis and having ridden for a long distance, I find gear changing more comfortable than with integrated shifters. Mrs A simply finds bar end shifters easier to use as her hands are tiny. We both have other bikes with integrated shifters, so we specified bar end types on our bespoke tourers deliberatley.



Fair enough. Next question: why don't you use V brakes? they would offer better stopping power and you want to use bar-end shifters, so using V brake levers like the ones tektro make would be a straight swap for the levers you chose.


----------



## guitarpete247 (3 Sep 2010)

Here is my 1982 Columbia made in Worksop frame which I bought from H.O. Smith and Sons of Doncaster (since closed when the owner, Bob Read, died suddenly in the 1990's). I have been adding parts over the years trying to keep it contemporary. As the rear dropouts are Suntour I went for Suntour derailleurs aRx front and Vx rear with Powershifter changers.
The frame is showing it's age but I still it. 22 miles day before yesterday and 14 today nipping out for some theatre tickets.


----------



## PpPete (3 Sep 2010)

guitarpete247 said:


> Here is my 1982 Columbia made in Worksop frame which I bought from H.O. Smith and Sons of Doncaster (since closed when the owner, Bob Read, died suddenly in the 1990's). I have been adding parts over the years trying to keep it contemporary. As the rear dropouts are Suntour I went for Suntour derailleurs aRx front and Vx rear with Powershifter changers.
> The frame is showing it's age but I still it. 22 miles day before yesterday and 14 today nipping out for some theatre tickets.
> 
> [attachment=748:Worksop Columbia England.jpg][attachment=747:03092010100.jpg][attachment=744:03092010098.jpg][attachment=745: 03092010103.jpg][attachment=746:03092010102.jpg]



That's nice!
The stem shifters would scare me though.


----------



## guitarpete247 (3 Sep 2010)

porkypete said:


> That's nice!
> The stem shifters would scare me though.



I thought the same after reading this on Sheldon's site "Stem shifters also present a danger in a collision. Depending on what gear you have selected, stem shifters can be like having a dull knife aimed at your groin!". But I feel safe enough so far  . I might look for some barcons  .


----------



## Fly (5 Sep 2010)

My bike =D






Which appears to be a ludo whatever that is...






And lugs!


----------



## PpPete (5 Sep 2010)

Interesting geometry Fly... very long wheelbase by the look of it. More old school tourer than pure roadie. 
French at a guess.


----------



## PpPete (5 Sep 2010)

guitarpete247 said:


> I thought the same after reading this on Sheldon's site "Stem shifters also present a danger in a collision. Depending on what gear you have selected, stem shifters can be like having a dull knife aimed at your groin!". But I feel safe enough so far  . I might look for some barcons  .



That's the comment I was thinking of... couldnt remember where I'd seen it.
To be fair - the only groin injury I've actually witnessed perdonally was a guy hitting a modern a-headset (on a bike with STI shifters). Much less dangerous in theory. His (new) GF skidded & came off right in front of him, he ran over her leg. My, how we laughed.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (9 Sep 2010)

Randochap said:


> and a Rivendell Bleriot:



That is absolutely gorgeous!!

You have now given me a new idea for the BSA Courier I'm doing up currently!


----------



## Ben M (10 Sep 2010)

The tandem with new brakes, racks, handlebars, sti shifters, tyre, saddles. It's soon to have another new pilot's saddle to match the rear, and a new rear tyre to match the front.


----------



## mejaime (18 Sep 2010)

My Giant RS930 whit 12 speed. I don now the year but it's very funny to ride.


----------



## fossyant (18 Sep 2010)

Some really nice stuff.......... the Giant is "IN YOUR FACE"....  heh heh..............


----------



## fossyant (18 Sep 2010)

PPS I assume the 'Giant' isn't a European bike - looks steel - plus house construction and 'sun' - US ?  The kit pre-dates my bikes...be interesting to know when built......... as Giant were not around much in the very early 90's in UK....


----------



## 3narf (24 Sep 2010)

My '91 Clockwork and my wife's '90 Hard Rock Sport:


----------



## Goldie (5 Oct 2010)

Nothing special, but worth a photographic pat on the back just for making it through to the 21st century in one piece - Carlton Cyclone, very late seventies or early eighties at a guess. I've just finished putting it back together.


----------



## cinelli (11 Oct 2010)

My Chas Roberts with full NOS campagnolo chorus groupset. Enjoy!


----------



## Ludwig (16 Oct 2010)

This is the latest flower powered steel bike soon to be upgraded to winter flowering pansy, trailing lobelia and climbing jasmine with some yellow flowering jasmine.


----------



## lmow20 (29 Oct 2010)

Hey guys,

Nice bikes. I have just joined the steel frame society with a fairly standard Stan Pike frame. Campag daytona groupo (triple speed rear derrailleur  ) and chorus shifters. I love the bike, it's custom built but fits me like a glove.

I have no idea who stan pike was (yes i've seen the rendezvous forum's chat on him) and the decal is unlike any of the stan pike one's i've seen online. Look too at the seatstay joins by the seatpin collar, that's unlike other stan pike frames, although the lugs are typical for him. 300, was it worth it? 

Gatorskins, daytona hubs, open pro wheels, cinelli stem and bars, daytona headset and selle italia ti seat (ideal for my new lynskey!)















What do you think?


----------



## HJ (29 Oct 2010)

My heavily modified Genesis Croix de Fer all that remains now is the frame and the forks, after what seems like months the bike rebuild project is finished! So here is the obligatory bicycle in the kitchen photo...





My thanks to Scook94 for the frame, the forks and the bottom bracket, and Mrs HJ's cousin for his help with the build.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Oct 2010)

HJ said:


> My heavily modified Genesis Croix de Fer...So here is the obligatory bicycle in the kitchen photo...



Cooking on gas, HJ


----------



## Patos (30 Oct 2010)

My New Commuter,posted to me by a friend for free



,Peugeot 12 speed mid 80's,rides nice has a small buckle ,have replaced the seat (Brooks B17)tubes,tyres,bar tape and brake cables ,calipers (rear so far) and new levers all from my shed stock ,so nothing spent so far,I think maybe some new wheels in the future but its a nice ride indeed


----------



## Goldie (13 Nov 2010)

I love 80's Peugeots. Did you see the brand's getting re-launched?

Here's my Viking Superstar 12, recently pulled out of a thirty year slumber in a (very effective) shed in Blackburn:


----------



## Berlinbybike (15 Nov 2010)

cinelli said:


> My Chas Roberts with full NOS campagnolo chorus groupset. Enjoy!


----------



## MontyVeda (16 Nov 2010)

samid said:


> ...
> Last but not least - 1947 Hetchins:
> 
> 
> ...



that is a gorgeous frame!


----------



## airbrake (25 Nov 2010)

1982 Raleigh Clubman was due to be skipped. Just needed a new chain.







As found - a 1987 / 88 Raleigh Super Equipe. 2 of them were in a skip, but only had room for one. Used as a daily hack and now done about 20K miles.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Nov 2010)

airbrake said:


> 1982 Raleigh Clubman was due to be skipped. Just needed a new chain.



I had one of those, mine cost £20 though - gave the frame to Wigsie, wonder what happened to it, wonder what happened to him?

Nice bike though!


----------



## airbrake (25 Nov 2010)

Thanks !


My Peugeot Energy 400 with DB 4130 cro-moly frame. Nice handling with road tyres.


----------



## MontyVeda (12 Dec 2010)

my Orange P7...


----------



## liamo43 (14 Dec 2010)

Heres my 2 steel bikes. A Dawes galaxy 531C 23"which I put STIs and Aksium wheels.very smooth and a Claud Butler 853 56cm which is good but I prefer the Dawes Sorry thats my sons Galaxy I cant find the pic of mine


----------



## rich g (22 Dec 2010)

My new steed


----------



## fossyant (22 Dec 2010)

rich g said:


> [attachment=1867:Photo0065.jpg]
> 
> My new steed




Ooooooohhhhhh nice !!!!!


----------



## Goldie (22 Dec 2010)

That Mercian looks lovely. Is that Reynolds 853?


----------



## ACS (23 Dec 2010)

rich g said:


> [attachment=1867:Photo0065.jpg]
> 
> My new steed



<envy> Nice bike rich </envy>


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Dec 2010)

rich g said:


> My new steed



That's mighty purdy, rich g


----------



## Goldie (28 Dec 2010)

MontyVeda said:


> my Orange P7...



That looks great. Lovely location as well. Is that the River Lune in the background? Could be in Colarado... How much did your P7 set you back? I'm kind of toying with the idea of something a bit nicer than my current hack for muddy rides and I keep being drawn to Orange.


----------



## oldcarltonfan (28 Dec 2010)

I hope this works,

here is my modern 700c and Tiagra take on an old 531 Carlton (Pro Am 12 but colours as a homage to my first Carlton, a Carlton Ten). I stripped the bike, which was an E Bay wreck, but with a straight frame with no dents or significant rust; the frame was then repaired, cold set and coated by Dave Yates in Coningsby and he did a lovely job. I don't like the handlebar tape or bottle cage colour (my fault) so I will change them once I've put some miles on it and I'll post better pictures with natural light later next year. These were taken in the snow, I only finished the build a couple of weeks before the snow and couldn't wait for better weather to show it off. She rides beautifully by the way.

What do you think?


----------



## Spokesmann (29 Dec 2010)

Loving the old 'Carlton ten' theme!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (29 Dec 2010)

i've noticed on the older bikes that the forks seem to bend backwards, i.e., not in line with the head tube. is this a style or the fact that the bikes are old and the forks have been pushed back over time? i do like the carlton and the 1947 hetchins frames.


----------



## oldcarltonfan (29 Dec 2010)

Bromptonfb,

I've noticed the forks as well. In the flesh it is not so apparent but the photo angle exaggerates it a bit. It might be a combination of original rake angle and old age. It certainly rides nicely, tracks straight and the forks are as solid as a rock fore and aft so I'm hoping 'they all do that guv'. Does anyone else have any ideas?

I'm looking forward to getting some miles in riding it. The only snag is that I'm already looking out for a good pair of summer wheels to 'bling it up', then I'll find another decent frame with mudguard eyes and make a fast tourer, then ad infinitum 'til the money runs out or death do us part (or SWMBO blows a gasket at the cost).


----------



## Spokesmann (31 Dec 2010)

User13710 said:


> I respectfully offer a pic of my 1989 mixte Galaxy. Very low mileage when I bought her a few months ago - love at first sight!
> 
> 
> [attachment=1945MG_0017.JPG]



The mixte frame design is rather nice looking.


----------



## MontyVeda (4 Jan 2011)

Goldie said:


> That looks great. Lovely location as well. Is that the River Lune in the background? Could be in Colarado... How much did your P7 set you back? I'm kind of toying with the idea of something a bit nicer than my current hack for muddy rides and I keep being drawn to Orange.



Aye it's t'Lune, near Newton and looking across towards Tunstall with Ingleborough in the background. Got the bike £300 2nd hand. They turn up on ebay occasionally for £200ish these days.


----------



## velovoice (16 Jan 2011)

I have 3 bikes, all steel. I've ridden aluminium but am pretty sensitive to vibration generally and wouldn't fancy doing a long run on one of those. At times I wonder if a bit more stiffness to the frame might not be nice... but I'm no speed demon and, forced to choose between comfort and speed, will take comfort every time. 

The bike that got me back on a bike




My vintage indulgence - a Puch Princess touring bike - currently set up for town/errands and summer commuting but... we did do the Dunwich Dynamo like this!





And my current daily steed - Surly Cross Check - 'cause it just takes everything you throw at it and comes back begging for more.


----------



## the snail (18 Jan 2011)

Some lovely old steel on this thread, here's my new(ish) bike


----------



## Woz! (19 Jan 2011)

Is that a Ridgeback Voyage? I've got one of those (09/10 model).
Watch that pump! Mine worked loose and ended up in the back wheel! I bought a minipump and put it in the panniers after that.


----------



## the snail (19 Jan 2011)

Woz! said:


> Is that a Ridgeback Voyage? I've got one of those (09/10 model).
> Watch that pump! Mine worked loose and ended up in the back wheel! I bought a minipump and put it in the panniers after that.



yes, it's the 2011 version. I turned the pump so it was facing the other way and it seems to stay in position better, and I've had no problems. I hate those minipumps, I lost the will to live trying to inflate my mtb tire!


----------



## 3narf (22 Jan 2011)

I just bought an old Falcon from the local scrappy for £10! Pics to follow.


----------



## Goldie (22 Jan 2011)

Two random offerings....

First one - British Eagle Inferno in Reynolds 501, saved from Stretford Tip:











And Doug Hartley road bike with MASSIVE lugs but in lovely condition:


----------



## hondated (23 Jan 2011)

Not that good a photo,and I will try and post a better one when we actually get some better weather but its steel and real.


----------



## 3narf (24 Jan 2011)

OK, what do you think? It's had some old mountain bike components (triple chainset, shifters, placky brake levers), and a 'cross tyre on the back, to keep it on the road, but it's straight and still has air in the tyres!

The original Sachs/Huret mechs and Weinmann sidepulls are still fitted, and the front wheel is true. The back will need tweaking, and the bars, stem and chainset will have to go, but it's pretty good for an Aryton Senna...

Not sure what I should do with it... I was going to convert to singlespeed, but it's too good. I might just find a contemporary double chainset and fit my Profile aero bars, and ride it to work.

Chuffed!


----------



## Goldie (24 Jan 2011)

That looks really nice. I like the orangey red colour teamed with those big white panels. New tyres, cheap as you can get them period components, bit of a clean and job's a good 'un. I've got a free Atax alloy quill stem you can have if that'd help... I bet that'll look a million dollars with a bit of polish.


----------



## 3narf (24 Jan 2011)

Goldie said:


> That looks really nice. I like the orangey red colour teamed with those big white panels. New tyres, cheap as you can get them period components, bit of a clean and job's a good 'un. I've got a free Atax alloy quill stem you can have if that'd help... I bet that'll look a million dollars with a bit of polish.



I accept with gratitude! I'll gladly pay postage or collect if you're nearby...


----------



## gb155 (27 Jan 2011)

ad on the small side, but will make a good fixie project , Plus I needed a bike ASAP and it was £40...Bonus


----------



## CAADHEAD (1 Feb 2011)

Built this for a mate, transfered all the parts off a Giant Trance onto this Genesis 853 with On-One forks.


----------



## 3narf (1 Feb 2011)

Looks just like an old Kona frame, don't it? Except the head tube is a bit shorter (to allow for longer modern forks, one assumes).


----------



## gb155 (2 Feb 2011)

Im a convert to steel now :-)


----------



## just jim (2 Feb 2011)

nice!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (2 Feb 2011)

Nothing special at all really, a plain gauge Charge Plug, bought cheap off Wiggle, with handbuilt wheels and a Sturmey S2C kickback/coaster brake 2 speed hub and some bits I had in the shed.


----------



## Woz! (3 Feb 2011)

I've only ever owned steel bikes!

In order of purchase:

GT Karakorum. She must be 20 years old now, bought from new. 



Some sort of Raleigh Racer. I've no idea what model it is, as it had no logos on it when I bought it from a mate for 20 quid. Nice to ride, but the friction gears are a 'mare!


Now rackless as I don't use if for the commute any more. 

Ridgeback Voyage bought on the Cycle To Work scheme for my 26 mile round-trip commute. 
Nice, solid, dependable...bit dull!



My newest and prettiest! From the sale at Evans. I lusted after this model when I was buying the commuter but couldn't justify it at the cost. But for 350 quid I had to have one.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (3 Feb 2011)

Woz! that plug racer is a pretty bike indeed and a steal (boom boom) at that price.

Is the frame laquered? Hope so and that it is better quality than their paint which is made of rice pudding skins. (on mine anyway)


----------



## Woz! (3 Feb 2011)

Yeah, it's lacquered. No idea how tough it is, but she's not going to be used for any tough stuff so I should be able to keep her pristine!

I've generally been lucky with paint though - my GT has one single chip on it since new. The paint job is amazing.


----------



## fossyant (3 Feb 2011)

gb155 said:


> Im a convert to steel now :-)



Very nice - looked even nicer this morning in the 'steel'.


----------



## dan_bo (3 Feb 2011)

Woz! said:


> Yeah, it's lacquered. No idea how tough it is, but she's not going to be used for any tough stuff so I should be able to keep her pristine!
> 
> I've generally been lucky with paint though - my GT has one single chip on it since new. The paint job is amazing.



oer kid has the black n' blue karakoram of the same vintage. brilliant bike- until he slid it into a milk float......


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 Feb 2011)

gb155 said:


> Im a convert to steel now :-)



handsome bike gb155 - nice touch having lager in the water bottle!


----------



## dan_bo (4 Feb 2011)

Here's the new Kiffenbik, replacing the old one which I wrapped into a tree.


----------



## fossyant (4 Feb 2011)

dan_bo said:


> Here's the new Kiffenbik, replacing the old one which I wrapped into a tree.



Liking the colour - watch out for trees 'jumping out in front of you' - they are buggers for that.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Feb 2011)

I'm surprised dan bo had to replace that Koffenwotsit - didn't look that bad to me, couple of scratches.
You seen Planet X have got Kuffenbic frames for £99 at the mo!


----------



## just jim (4 Feb 2011)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I'm surprised dan bo had to replace that Koffenwotsit - didn't look that bad to me, couple of scratches.
> You seen Planet X have got Kuffenbic frames for £99 at the mo!



Saw that - bit of a bargain. Forks are £34.


----------



## Nigel182 (6 Feb 2011)

My Lastest Ride...
Gone Retro with Steel and a Hub Gear too....

Liking it lots....

Not used my other bike for sometime now.....so it may become my Sportive / Time Trial Ride instead.


----------



## style over speed (9 Feb 2011)

new troll



my first mountain bike for 20 years (last one was a neon yellow marin muirwoods



) 

This ones a blast and its got some normal forks I thought I'd run with some fat frank tyres... 

many thanks to on-ones sale for the bargain suspension forks! (and Brixton Bikes for the frame and headset, CRC, Dot bike and Tredz for everything else)


----------



## Jezston (10 Feb 2011)

Interesting choice of handlebars for a mountain bike!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (10 Feb 2011)

Jezston said:


> Interesting choice of handlebars for a mountain bike!



Hence the user name - I kinda like it!


----------



## gb155 (10 Feb 2011)

threebikesmcginty said:


> handsome bike gb155 - *nice touch having lager in the water bottle! *





ALWAYS


----------



## fungus (19 Feb 2011)

The new project: Dave Yates reynolds 531st & mid 80's according to the man himself, I will get a proper date when I take it up to Dave's place to get the rear dropouts respaced & the brake bridge altered.


----------



## Jezston (21 Feb 2011)

Not so keen on the colour myself, but from what I can tell from the slightly blurry photo that is in some fine nick!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Feb 2011)

fungus said:


> I will get a proper date when I take it up to Dave's place to get the rear dropouts respaced...



You can 'Sheldon' that yourself with a bit of 4" x 2" - I did, works fine.


----------



## CAADHEAD (1 May 2011)

CAADHEAD said:


> Built this for a mate, transfered all the parts off a Giant Trance onto this Genesis 853 with On-One forks.






Built another Genesis up


----------



## Flying_Monkey (1 May 2011)

dan_bo said:


> Here's the new Kiffenbik, replacing the old one which I wrapped into a tree.



Ah, same as mine. Definitely my favourite colour scheme of any of the Kaffs.


----------



## jayonabike (1 May 2011)

My Dawes Century SE.
I have had this bike 6 weeks or so, done around 650 miles on it and enjoyed every one. I have changed the saddle for a San Marco Rolls, changed the seat post, stem & bars & added a Carradice Pendle saddle bag. I am hoping to buy some hand-made wheels for it fairly soon. This picture was taken yesterday near Studham in Hertfordshire


----------



## al-fresco (4 May 2011)




----------



## dirtybackbeat (4 May 2011)

two steel bad boys (in my eyes!) 

the indestructible one first and the fast one under that, love em both in there own right!


----------



## WindyRob (21 May 2011)

I've had this Thorn for 4 years now and have loved riding her. Just brought a Carbon (wash my mouth out) bike and so this will now become my commute bike from the 6th August (work is relocating to 8.5 miles up the road, currently 38 miles each way). I could barely look her in the spokes when i came home with the new bike, it was like i was having affair with another woman!!!


----------



## Goldie (23 May 2011)

Mmmmm fillet brazed loveliness mmmmm  ... or do you weld 853? either way, you'll have to let me know if you need someone to babysit it while you're on your holidays - turn the wheels occasionally, that sort of thing...


----------



## Wankelschrauben (1 Jun 2011)

This is my blast from the past.

A CTC Roadspeed 10, I believe it is from the 50's or 60's, I want to use it as a spare bike but it is currently out of action and needs a new pedal arm pin, (Cotter pin).






I'm currently in the process of fixing it and will hopefully use it in a vintage ride.


----------



## chillyuk (3 Jun 2011)

Nottingham built Raleigh Aquilus.

Bike came from Ebay for £30, and I have spent about £80 tidyding it up not counting odds and end I already had in the shed. I am pleased with it.


----------



## carlton88 (4 Jun 2011)

My 501 Carlton Kermesse, which I bought new in 1988. She looks a little different now (so do I come to that) with her new wheels and a couple of other bits.

1988





2011


----------



## Spokesmann (4 Jun 2011)

Great looking machine. Its alway good to see another Carlton on the road.


----------



## Alessandro Petacchi (4 Jun 2011)

carlton88 said:


> My 501 Carlton Kermesse, which I bought new in 1988. She looks a little different now (so do I come to that) with her new wheels and a couple of other bits.
> 
> 1988
> 
> ...




A Kermesse was my first proper race bike,it developed a crack in the headtube and the shop replaced it with a 531 Raleigh frame.Nice to see


----------



## barnesy (4 Jun 2011)

carlton88 said:


> My 501 Carlton Kermesse, which I bought new in 1988. She looks a little different now (so do I come to that) with her new wheels and a couple of other bits.
> 
> 1988
> 
> ...



Lovely looking bike.

Its the same age as me, and probably in better condition


----------



## smokeysmoo (4 Jun 2011)

Here's my 2010 Langster Steel, fixed @ 48:18 

Swopped the track bars for these, changed the brake levers for aero levers, swopped the cables over to red, fitted my white rim Charge wheelset and the 18T Halo track cog, swopped the 44T Messenger for a 48T Sugino RD, and swopped the Luganos for Durano+.
Oh yes, added a Surly Tuggnut.
Apart from that the bikes stock


----------



## Jezston (5 Jun 2011)

Hey that's nice! I was a big fan of the 2010 Langster steel - almost bought one, but wasn't keen on the chrome overload on the wheels. Those new ones must be a LOT lighter, too! Shame Spesh just made it even worse with the full chrome 2011 disaster!

I'm guessing from the geometry that you are a VERY tall chap? The reach on those bars terrifies me


----------



## smokeysmoo (5 Jun 2011)

Jezston said:


> Hey that's nice! I was a big fan of the 2010 Langster steel - almost bought one, but wasn't keen on the chrome overload on the wheels. Those new ones must be a LOT lighter, too! Shame Spesh just made it even worse with the full chrome 2011 disaster!
> 
> I'm guessing from the geometry that you are a VERY tall chap? The reach on those bars terrifies me


Yeah, always liked the 2010 Steel myself, (obviously  ), and I couldn't resist when Evans were selling them off at £399 a few months ago. Ditto the chrome wheels, but I already had the Charge wheels I'd used on a Peugeot fixed conversion, and TBH I'm convinced they're exactly the same wheels after some comparison.

Ditto as well the 2011 'Pimp Your Ride' version  

Tall? Not really, I'm only 6' 5"  The frames a 61cm , and with the traditional geometry it looks huge next to other bikes. Looking at the picture again I know what you mean about the reach, but it feels great and rides brilliantly. I just need a better engine for it


----------



## upsidedown (10 Jun 2011)

My commuter.......


----------



## style over speed (12 Jun 2011)

Lovely new Velorbis, been commuting last couple of weeks on it,


----------



## Jezston (12 Jun 2011)

That's even nicer than the MTB!


----------



## fossyant (12 Jun 2011)

Very nice Carlton - well looked after. 

V. nice Langster - do like the steel models.


----------



## smokeysmoo (12 Jun 2011)

fossyant said:


> Very nice Carlton - well looked after.
> 
> *V. nice Langster* - do like the steel models.



I thank you Sir. After a recent bout of zero motivation I shall be commuting on her this coming week. Haven't ridden the Langster for a few weeks TBH, and I have a feeling I might wish I'd kept the original 42T crank to ease my way back in


----------



## Mr Phoebus (18 Jun 2011)

A 1959 Viking "Ian Steel".


----------



## raindog (18 Jun 2011)

ha! - cool photo!


----------



## Mr Phoebus (18 Jun 2011)

raindog said:


> ha! - cool photo!



Ta. That day the local (ish) ford was only running no more than 1" deep


so I could position the bike in the middle without getting wet feet.


----------



## uphillstruggler (20 Jun 2011)

Mr Phoebus said:


> A 1959 Viking "Ian Steel".



thats a great looking bike


----------



## Mr Phoebus (20 Jun 2011)

uphillstruggler said:


> thats a great looking bike






Many thanks. It's in great nick despite the frame being over half a century old.

Ding and dent free with lovely ornate lug work.



The frame is a replacement for my previous much loved Viking frame.

That was destroyed (concertinaed) when a dog ran out under the bike while I was doing about 20mph.


----------



## User169 (24 Jun 2011)

My steel banger on the school run...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Jun 2011)

Delftse Post said:


> My steel banger on the school run...



Nice family transport DP - is the kids seat a bought jobbie or a home-made rack, I've not seen one like that before?


----------



## User169 (24 Jun 2011)

3BM. I bought the seat on-line, although I've seen them in shops too. Not entirely sure whether or not it meets any safety standards! There aren't any seat belts, so I only use it for short journeys when I'm sure they aren't going to fall asleep. 

More piccies here...

https://www.cyclechat.net/


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Jun 2011)

Delftse Post said:


> 3BM. I bought the seat on-line, although I've seen them in shops too. Not entirely sure whether or not it meets any safety standards! There aren't any seat belts, so I only use it for short journeys when I'm sure they aren't going to fall asleep.
> 
> More piccies here...
> 
> https://www.cyclechat.net/



Thanks DP. Hangs out the back of the bike a bit, I can't imagine my two staying still on that for long - quite fancy giving something like that a go though.


----------



## phantasmagoriana (26 Jun 2011)

My new mixte: a Carlton Courette.

This is the "before" pic as I got it, yesterday. First changes I've made since the pic have been replacing the saddle with my Brooks B17S, and removing the suicide levers. Next up: new cables, tyres and bartape (because the black doesn't match the saddle any more  - oh, and the brake levers are a weird shape, so I want to move them up a bit). Planning to make this my new commuting/everyday bike and use my hybrid to snowbike/trailer-hauling duties. 

Not sure yet whether to change to north road style handlebars - first instinct was to do so as I don't particularly like using drops in traffic, but have decided to ride it as-is for a while so I can work out exactly how I want to set it up.


----------



## monstadog (4 Jul 2011)

My Holdsworth, built up last year from a NOS unbuilt 1980 frame!






Marcellus, a rebuilt and renovated MBK






And my Soma Smoothie looking dead moody! Real workhorse bike this, done lots and lots of miles!


----------



## Alembicbassman (24 Jul 2011)

Peugeot Turbo

Just completed Winter/Renovation project of a 2001 Peugeot Performance. Columbus Aelle frame, 16 Speed Sora STI.


----------



## brockers (24 Jul 2011)

Proper job AlembicBM! The silvery paintwork suggests Peugeot have tried to make the frame look like aluminium, which was at the height of fashion ten years ago.


----------



## jim55 (24 Jul 2011)

mine 





























and my commuter /bike i dont really care about


----------



## Spokesmann (25 Jul 2011)

monstadog said:


> My Holdsworth, built up last year from a NOS unbuilt 1980 frame!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cracking lineup there!


----------



## monstadog (26 Jul 2011)

Spokesmann said:


> Cracking lineup there!



Ta! The Holdsworth is 531 and rides very very well, A real find. The MBK is a cracking bike very comfy and the Soma a strong hard working bike, and my go to for long days and touring.


----------



## Alembicbassman (29 Jul 2011)

Now added 700x28c tyres and Shimano SPD touring pedals for comfort


----------



## stevevw (26 Oct 2011)

From this






To this


----------



## stevevw (26 Oct 2011)

And another


----------



## smokeysmoo (26 Oct 2011)

Alembicbassman said:


> Now added 700x28c tyres and Shimano SPD touring pedals for comfort
> 
> *
> 
> ...


----------



## MontyVeda (26 Oct 2011)

stevevw said:


> From this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nice bit of work there and a top colour scheme


----------



## Baggy (26 Oct 2011)

MontyVeda said:


> nice bit of work there and a top colour scheme


I love them both! Did you have the brakes anodised, or did you buy them? Am hoping the former...otherwise my bank balance might be in trouble.


----------



## fossyant (26 Oct 2011)

Stevevw, where did you get those two beauties refurbished. Fabulous


----------



## Spokesmann (26 Oct 2011)

SImply lovin' the CB!


----------



## ACS (27 Oct 2011)

Alembicbassman said:


> Now added 700x28c tyres and Shimano SPD touring pedals for comfort



Stunning.


----------



## smokeysmoo (27 Oct 2011)

stevevw said:


>



Are you aware your shed is haunted by a man and woman taking photographs?  

10/10 on the bikes though, they look magnificent.


----------



## bigjim (8 Nov 2011)

This is a Harry Hall I picked up off e-bay. I've changed the bars since the picture was took for more modern ones and fitted modern brake levers. The original intention was to convert it to a comfy, fast, light tourer as the original gearing is too high. The guy I bought it off was the original owner and has sprayed the forks and rear stays to a TDF colour for some reason. I'm reluctant to put the original red back on it as I may cock it up. Its 531 throughout and in original trim weighs just less than 10KG. Rides very nice.


----------



## zzpza (8 Nov 2011)

stevevw said:


>



Wows, that's beautiful! Who did the paint job?


----------



## cycleruk (8 Nov 2011)

heres mine. i have to admit i have had alloy frames for a long time now and this one is the first steel frame for decades ( erm ages  ). i have ridden this quite a bit now and i perfer the steel frame now. it feels different to the alloy frame i ride to worik and is much nicer to ride then alloy. im steel ( hehe pun intended ) trying to work out how that


----------



## stevevw (9 Nov 2011)

Baggy said:


> I love them both! Did you have the brakes anodised, or did you buy them? Am hoping the former...otherwise my bank balance might be in trouble.



The brakes are NOS that I picked up at a bargain price. But I do know a man that can do anodising if you need some doing.


----------



## stevevw (9 Nov 2011)

fossyant said:


> Stevevw, where did you get those two beauties refurbished. Fabulous



I had Spray Tech in Harlow Essex paint both the base colours then I did the rest. Transfers from H. Lloyd.


----------



## 4F (9 Nov 2011)

stevevw said:


> I had Spray Tech in Harlow Essex paint both the base colours then I did the rest. Transfers from H. Lloyd.




Chains slack on both Stevo


----------



## stevevw (9 Nov 2011)

4F said:


> Chains slack on both Stevo



Tyres are flat too


----------



## Muddyfox (9 Nov 2011)

Just been offered this .. its been hanging up in a neighbours garage for years 

Nigel Dean road bike in Reynolds 531


----------



## dan_bo (9 Nov 2011)

I'll have it if you don't want it


----------



## raindog (10 Nov 2011)

Nice looking frame, but, Jesus, that stem!! Must only be about half an inch of it in the fork tube.


----------



## fossyant (10 Nov 2011)

dan_bo said:


> I'll have it if you don't want it



+1 if Dan doesn't like the colour. Ultegra on that !!


----------



## Muddyfox (11 Nov 2011)

raindog said:


> Nice looking frame, but, Jesus, that stem!! Must only be about half an inch of it in the fork tube.



Thats not how he rode the bike .. being used to a tourer and MTB i put the stem up to have a test ride as i found it awkward being lower .. it'l probably end up in the for sale section as im not sure that i'l get the use out of it that it deserves 

Foxy


----------



## Willo (11 Nov 2011)

Alembicbassman said:


> Now added 700x28c tyres and Shimano SPD touring pedals for comfort



I want.

p.s. I make no apologies for dragging the thread back to this. Having a browse through, as I'm eyeing up a steel frame for my next bike, and noticed this.


----------



## Basil.B (11 Nov 2011)

Don't blame you, that _Peugeo_t bike is gorgeous!




Would love to own that!


----------



## iandg (15 Nov 2011)

My 'Henry Burton', renovated for this years L'Eroica








and at the event complete with 'dust'







more pics here


----------



## raindog (15 Nov 2011)

wicker man said:


> My 'Henry Burton', renovated for this years L'Eroica


Fantastic! What was it like? It's my ambition to go and do that.


----------



## raindog (15 Nov 2011)

Basil.B said:


> Don't blame you, that _Peugeo_t bike is gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1
what a machine!


----------



## chugsy (18 Nov 2011)

£32 from EBay - purchased for town/shopping duties:






Wouldn't trust my town to leave the main bike locked up:


----------



## Rezillo (30 Nov 2011)

Guerciotti Record frameset from Planet-X. The weights quoted on the site are a little misleading as it appears a separate weight is given for the frame and for the forks. My frame, forks and headset weigh 2.05kg all in.

Very smooth riding - so much so that I can now use a bar-mounted cam at 1080p without vibration-induced rolling shutter effect.

John


----------



## HovR (30 Nov 2011)

Finally got a picture which I think is worth showing off! It's a Dawes Echelon, I believe around 1980's ish. There is still a lot that could be done to pretty it up, but it's in full working condition.


----------



## Alembicbassman (30 Nov 2011)

I sold the Peugeot a couple of weeks back and bought a Giant Defy 4  Got £165 for it. It wouldn't take mudguards as there was only 3mm of clearance under the fork crown


----------



## User169 (30 Nov 2011)

Rezillo said:


> Guerciotti Record frameset from Planet-X. The weights quoted on the site are a little misleading as it appears a separate weight is given for the frame and for the forks. My frame, forks and headset weigh 2.05kg all in.
> 
> Very smooth riding - so much so that I can now use a bar-mounted cam at 1080p without vibration-induced rolling shutter effect.
> 
> ...



That's a beauty, John! I was very tempted by one of those framesets.


----------



## Rezillo (30 Nov 2011)

Delftse Post said:


> That's a beauty, John! I was very tempted by one of those framesets.


 
At £269 it was a bargain - I ummed and aahed for a bit but took the plunge. The photo doesn't do it justice -it needs one taken in sunlight but that's in short supply here at the moment.

The paint finish, while basic, has very good depth and looks good quality. What was a problem was the internal finishing for the top of the seat tube, which was rough and the tube slightly closed up. This scratched the seatpost before I realised (just needed light sanding and the clamp expanding a little). Also, the seatpost bolt was the wrong size and wouldn't clamp the post when fully tight.

At a guess, at least some of these are NOS as the headset bearing grease had gone off and needed redoing.

Some of the Planet-X stock has now gone up in price and there is a bit of a different price here! 

John


----------



## MrC (2 Dec 2011)

Just finished doing up an old Dave Quinn 531 I got off eBay. First one I've done, so got a bit carried away renovating it. Thanks especially to TOCycles for spraying the frame.
Took it for it's inaugural flight today and came back with a big smile on my face
It's a deeper red in real life...


----------



## fossyant (2 Dec 2011)

Very nice !


----------



## YahudaMoon (4 Dec 2011)

Heres my old Harry Hall track bike from 1990
Converted for hack / commuter bike

Columbus SLX NEW frame
Pete Matthews wheel set
Cinelli bars /stem
Campag headset / chainset
Removed the Columbus fork and replaced with Japanese Kinesis fork


----------



## YahudaMoon (4 Dec 2011)




----------



## Scilly Suffolk (5 Dec 2011)

Why did you swap the forks?


----------



## YahudaMoon (5 Dec 2011)

Jimmy The Whiskers said:


> Why did you swap the forks?


 
The forks were track forks so had to change them to fit a brake


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (5 Dec 2011)

YahudaMoon said:


> The forks were track forks so had to change them to fit a brake


Obviously.

Totally understand from the practical point of view, and far be it from me to criticise another man's steel, but they are as ugly as sin.

I am a little bit wet for your headset though...


----------



## sackville d (5 Dec 2011)

YahudaMoon said:


>


How am I supposed to get to bed when people keep posting pictures like that on the interwebs??
Must...look.....awa.yyyy...


----------



## YahudaMoon (7 Dec 2011)

Jimmy The Whiskers said:


> Obviously.
> 
> Totally understand from the practical point of view, and far be it from me to criticise another man's steel, but they are as ugly as sin.
> 
> I am a little bit wet for your headset though...


 

Your not the first to comment on the bad choice of fork that cost £150 lol and not the first to call em ugly. I should have got a replacement Columbus fork though finding a period one is another thing.


----------



## jags (7 Dec 2011)

Cooperman said:


> Anyone out there keen on steel .......
> 
> Here is a Ron Cooper hand built frame (sadky with incorrect decals...)
> 
> To kick off with .......send in your photos and thoughts on steel is real


----------



## GordonB (8 Dec 2011)

A couple of photos of my glorious Olmo built with fluted tubing, apparently a prototype. It was originally built with Shimano kit but I've since stripped it and redone it with Campag Veloce throughout, as it deserves. It now has a pair of those lovely monoplanar brakes and is running a 7 speed setup with 8 speed Ergo shifters. This is to avoid having the rear triangle cold set to 130mm and a 7 speed Shimano cassette has the same spacing as an 8 speed Campag, so they can be used together. Only used on dry days round the lanes of Suffolk.


----------



## uphillstruggler (8 Dec 2011)

That is a handsome machine, the break mount is lovely. What a detail.


----------



## Hicky (9 Dec 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/56159523@N06/6482014801/sizes/l/in/photostream/
Steel surly!


----------



## Reluctant (17 Dec 2011)

After 20 odd years of riding mostly aluminium based bikes, I'm finally starting to appreciate and ride more steel. Had this one since summer last year and ride it off road on sunny days..............



The Golden Stumpy by Pumpkin's Belly, on Flickr

And the Dave Yates was a recent e-bay accident - 853 including the rear end, nice Fox and XT straight through - fillet brazed to perfection! (excuse the toe clips and crap on the seatpost, borrowed from my commuter to get out on the trails before rain came) 




17.5&quot; by Pumpkin's Belly, on Flickr




Dave Yates fillet brazed mtb by Pumpkin's Belly, on Flickr


----------



## AlanW (24 Dec 2011)

Just had my Roukie audax frame resprayed, by the Jason Rourke, fantastic job and would highly recommend them.






This was it before:-


----------



## WorldIsMine (25 Dec 2011)

Hey! This is mine Hercules bike. It's in very good shape and it goes like a wind


----------



## colly (25 Dec 2011)

My project for the coming weeks.










A steel frame sold by JC Cycles of Coventry. The frame has the number LA 9195 and was made by one Lee Cooper in 1995 and it seems he is still in the business of making frames: http://customcycleframes.blogspot.com/ I bought the frame from biggs682 of this very parish.

My intention is to make up a fixed wheel ride.

The frame has cable guides, a gear hanger, downtube lever bosses, pump peg etc. and seeing as I don't intend to refit gears etc do I grind them off or leave them in place? Is it ok, if I am careful, just to grind them away, or might I do serious damage to the integrity of the frame?

As for the colour.........well biggsy suggests sky blue ( Coventry City) but I am inclined to keep it either pearlecent white or maybe go for a more retro British racing Green. Green might be a bit dull but coupled with a tan saddle and tan bar tape it might look kind of nice.

I'll post more pics as it progresses.


----------



## Zoiders (26 Dec 2011)

wicker man said:


> My 'Henry Burton', renovated for this years L'Eroica
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of Charlies

This was made in his own workshop at home when he retired






The devil is in the details


----------



## fungus (28 Feb 2012)

Early 80's Dave Yates - Reynolds 531 frame & forks, Shimano 105 compact groupset except for the tektro deep drop calipers, Ritchey seatpost 26.8mm, fsa bar/stem & mavic aksium wheels/tyre combo.






Still need to set up the brakes & gears & just bought a campagnolo seat pin bolt & a black fsa stem cap.


----------



## uphillstruggler (28 Feb 2012)

good to see your keeping the bike warm fungus, great looking thing too


----------



## jim55 (28 Feb 2012)

heres another one iv just got ,and built up as a fixed gear ,got the frame and forks off ebay and added all the bits i had lying around the house ,iv changed the bars from the kinda bullhorns to flat bars for commuting











and when i got it












built up as a fixed gear/ss it comes in at 8.1 kilo !


----------



## asterix (2 Mar 2012)

The Roberts last summer. The compact audax style is maybe not everyone's cup of tea, but it was specced to be good up the hills. In 2010 I rode it on the Raid Pyrenean and although the heaviest or 2nd heaviest bike it did very well. The frame is Columbus steel and it was born in 2003.


----------



## dan_bo (2 Mar 2012)

GordonB said:


> A couple of photos of my glorious Olmo built with fluted tubing, apparently a prototype. It was originally built with Shimano kit but I've since stripped it and redone it with Campag Veloce throughout, as it deserves. It now has a pair of those lovely monoplanar brakes and is running a 7 speed setup with 8 speed Ergo shifters. This is to avoid having the rear triangle cold set to 130mm and a 7 speed Shimano cassette has the same spacing as an 8 speed Campag, so they can be used together. Only used on dry days round the lanes of Suffolk.
> 
> View attachment 5400
> 
> ...


 
slovely that- really nice.


----------



## Altus (21 Mar 2012)

Some shots of my steel road bike that I bought about 6 years ago from a chap who had it custom made for him and then didn't really ride it much during the approx 10-15 years that he owned it and just had it sat under a sheet in his garage. Don't really know for sure when it was manufactured.

My wife was under the impression that I'd be selling it when my new Carbon road bike arrives (hopefully this week please) instead I'm planning on keeping it as a bit of change of pace every now and again.
Unfortunately for me its specced with a race double for someone far fitter and lighter than me so I'm looking forward to something that'll allow me to ride hills without having to bail out half way up when the new bike arrives.

Spec wise its - Campy Athena throughout with Mavic Reflex rims in gold. 

I love the colour with the metallic paint.


----------



## mcshroom (23 Mar 2012)

This is my new bike, now that I've finished building it up 









There's some bits to upgrade on there yet but it's my first build and my first steel bike. Should be interesting to ride


----------



## stumpy66 (23 Mar 2012)

mcshroom said:


> This is my new bike, now that I've finished building it up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Mar 2012)

Altus and Shroom - good work chaps, lovely looking pair of bikes. Me likee!!


----------



## thom (28 Mar 2012)

Just arrived today. Indy Fab Steel Planet Cross:























Off for a ride !


----------



## dan_bo (28 Mar 2012)

Lovely bike thom. Are you 7'15"?


----------



## thom (28 Mar 2012)

dan_bo said:


> Lovely bike thom. Are you 7'15"?


That'll be the wide angle lens...


----------



## User169 (28 Mar 2012)

thom said:


> Just arrived today. Indy Fab Steel Planet Cross:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wowsers!! Now that is very nice.


----------



## Beebo (29 Mar 2012)

My Honky Inc, bought on Monday, with the reflectors and bell still attached. Fork is carbon but the frame is butted chromoly.


----------



## Psyclist (2 May 2012)

85-86 Peugeot Venoux frame. On it's way to being a single speed build. I will create a thread as soon as it gets going.


----------



## curzons246 (6 May 2012)

Well she looks loved again - spent half the day getting the winter muck and grime off


----------



## Rezillo (28 May 2012)

Guerciotti steel frame from Planet x - showed this here a while back but this is a better pic:






and here's a bit of a cheat - half steel, half carbon. Built up from an Ebay frame, mainly with spares and sale items:





John


----------



## style over speed (28 May 2012)

Nearly finished putting this together; a 650b Velo Orange polyvalent mk2


----------



## iandg (29 May 2012)

Henry Burton 2012 build by windy_, on Flickr

2012 re-incarnation of my 'Burton' - same as 2011 but with some new Vittoria Randonneur tyres


----------



## Marnold (30 May 2012)

Steel you said?


----------



## HovR (30 May 2012)

Marnold said:


> Steel you said?


 
Those look absolutely awesome! I especially like the red road version on the right.


----------



## GordonB (30 May 2012)

Rezillo said:


> Guerciotti steel frame from Planet x - showed this here a while back but this is a better pic:
> View attachment 9610
> 
> 
> John



Needs a Campag group set ;-)

Gordon


----------



## GordonB (30 May 2012)

Rezillo said:


> and here's a bit of a cheat - half steel, half carbon. Built up from an Ebay frame, mainly with spares and sale items:
> View attachment 9611
> 
> 
> John



Needs to be moved into my bike shed.....;-)

Gordon


----------



## Gaijin (30 May 2012)

Here is my first build: dont hate my pedals tho, they are temp. while the othere ones arrive


----------



## musa (31 May 2012)

Gaijin said:


> Here is my first build: dont hate my pedals tho, they are temp. while the othere ones arrive


 that's looks darn smart I've always like those handlebars although bullhorns are practical those are bike porn


----------



## Rezillo (31 May 2012)

GordonB said:


> Needs to be moved into my bike shed.....;-)
> 
> Gordon


 
But there's no room.......

John


----------



## GordonB (1 Jun 2012)

Three examples of fine steel frames, one relatively normal Roberts, a weird fluted tubing Olmo and a truly weird Mecacycle Turbo, all of which currently reside in my crowded bike shed.

Yes, the rear wheel on the Mecacycle does fit between the split seat tube and those bars are the original correct model for this bike, made by 3TTT and pantographed "Mecacycle".

Gordon


----------



## bigjim (1 Jun 2012)

I saw an ad for this on e-bay. Common old 501 Sprint. It was a terrible picture and a start price of £49 with no real description but I took a punt as the only bidder. When I went to pick up it was covered in muck and the seatpost was stuck. Still the wheels looked ok. When I cleaned it up the next day I found a virtually perfect bike under all the crap. Took a while to unstick the seatpost but apart from that it came up like new. I decided to modernise it from my bits box and some s/h buys. It now sports Tiagra STIs, 105 brakes, Sora long cage rear mech, compact chainset and new Bluemel guards. Rides like a dream and the original seat is suprisingly comfy. Nice lightweight tourer that I reckon is a match for the newer steel lightweights in this mould [and lighter]. I may change the wheels around yet and buy some new tyres but the originals are very good and the Alesi wheels are pretty light.


----------



## Gaijin (1 Jun 2012)

^^ all 4 bikes are a good bases for making sweet fixies 

C'mon people go Fixie!


----------



## bigjim (1 Jun 2012)

Sod that! I'm not dragging a touring load up a hill on a fixie.


----------



## colly (1 Jun 2012)

GordonB said:


> View attachment 9705


 
Ber-limey, that is unusual........What's with those bars then?? Are they 'T' shaped at the ends?


----------



## colly (1 Jun 2012)

My present ride:

I have different callipers on now though.


----------



## HovR (1 Jun 2012)

colly said:


> My present ride:
> 
> I have different callipers on now though.


 
Nice bike - Out of interest, why did you cut down the drops?


----------



## colly (1 Jun 2012)

HovR said:


> Nice bike - Out of interest, why did you cut down the drops?


 
Ha.
Well I rarely, pretty much never, used the drop part of the bars. So seeing at the bike was a new project, and being fixed was sort of minimalist, I thought I would lop off what wasn't necessary.


----------



## GordonB (1 Jun 2012)

Gaijin said:


> ^^ all 4 bikes are a good bases for making sweet fixies
> 
> C'mon people go Fixie!



It'll be a cold day in hell before that happens! One day I may build a singlespeed but it will be based on a frame with rear entry dropouts, fixies are not for me, I like to be able to freewheel even if I don't do so very often. And as my kids point out, old farts like me should never, ever, under any circumstances whatsoever try to be cool!


----------



## Andy_R (3 Jun 2012)

My new baby......frame off ebay, parts from various upgrades.









Pedals need replacing with SPDs and yes those are v-brakes. Used tektro road v-brake levers and crosstops, and shimano bar end shifters.


----------



## Gaijin (3 Jun 2012)

GordonB said:


> It'll be a cold day in hell before that happens! One day I may build a singlespeed but it will be based on a frame with rear entry dropouts, fixies are not for me, I like to be able to freewheel even if I don't do so very often. And as my kids point out, old farts like me should never, ever, under any circumstances whatsoever try to be cool!


I've learned to cycle on a fixed gear. I've had a geared bike for a while but never got used to it.
I just like the feel of fixed gear bike, to me geared bikes feel like a cycle trainer in the gym. Plain.


----------



## HLaB (3 Jun 2012)

I'm not sure if Real is the word I use for my latest editions to the stable.


----------



## plantfit (9 Jun 2012)

Falcon Olympic 5 speed,27 inch wheels, too big for me so thinking of selling






Roger


----------



## Schneil (10 Jun 2012)

As posted in commuting. Will's wheels steel (Reynolds 631) audax frame in royal blue, all the kit on it in black


----------



## Alembicbassman (19 Jun 2012)

My latest ebay buy for the summer CTC rides - Bit of a tank at 15kg. Very smooth ride though now everything has been stripped and lubed.


----------



## smokeysmoo (19 Jun 2012)

Honourableboy said:


> 1947 Hetchins:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've just had a gentleman's accident in my trouser department 
Love it, love it, love it


----------



## colly (19 Jun 2012)

A recent project. In fact my only ride just now. A mid 90's frame bought from biggsy.

Very comfortable indeed.


----------



## Alembicbassman (19 Jun 2012)

Hetchins worth a bit too £1200  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1953-Curl...0892079693?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item416678fe4d


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (21 Jun 2012)

My ride: a Nottingham made 1998 Raleigh Pioneer Jaguar with a 4130 cro-moly steel frame. The photo was taken a couple of years ago and it has a some differences including a new drivetrain and a Charge Spoon saddle now.






It's not flash but I love it and intend to just update bits as they wear out. I already have plans for the next drivetrain upgrade.

For those who are interested the photo is looking down the Burway, Church Stretton towards Caer Caradoc.


----------



## Pottsy (21 Jun 2012)

Honourableboy said:


> 1947 Hetchins:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Seat stays are a bit slack.


----------



## fossyant (21 Jun 2012)

Pinarello are just copy cats !!


----------



## Alembicbassman (8 Jul 2012)

Steel in the Steel City


----------



## samid (29 Aug 2012)

Hetchins Vade Mecum 1957 (components are a bit more modern):


----------



## Bodhbh (30 Aug 2012)

Why the bendy chainstays on the Hetchins? 1940s suspension?


----------



## bigjim (30 Aug 2012)

Evidently when Hetchins were in the bike racing game sponsors were not allowed to decorate their bikes with Logos. So Hetchins came up with this idea to make their bikes instantly recognisable.
So my LBS informs me.


----------



## samid (30 Aug 2012)

bigjim said:


> Evidently when Hetchins were in the bike racing game sponsors were not allowed to decorate their bikes with Logos. So Hetchins came up with this idea to make their bikes instantly recognisable.
> So my LBS informs me.


That's what I heard too, but the whole story probably involved more than just that, at least it would seem so from this article on the "Historic Hetchins" site.


----------



## Herbie (30 Aug 2012)

onb said:


> I sold this as it was always too big for me but ever since I have regretted it.


 
Did you get a good price? I have Bob Jackson Tandem 1980 model which is very very underused.I would be sad to have to sell it as its such a lovely thing to own...if selling i would'nt know how much to ask for it?


----------



## Alembicbassman (30 Aug 2012)

Bob Jackson bikes do pretty well on ebay. I was looking at an 80s Audax Tourer that sold for £400


----------



## stumpy66 (10 Sep 2012)

A pair of Hewitts http://db.tt/PhMGRfmJ


----------



## oldfatfool (10 Sep 2012)

My panorama


----------



## Psyclist (14 Sep 2012)




----------



## monkeylc (14 Sep 2012)

Psyclist,
that is nice mate,love it


----------



## Psyclist (14 Sep 2012)

monkeylc said:


> Psyclist,
> that is nice mate,love it


 
Thanks!


----------



## lip03 (18 Sep 2012)

HLaB said:


> I'm not sure if Real is the word I use for my latest editions to the stable.
> View attachment 9803
> 
> 
> View attachment 9802


how is that little proteam folder?? been looking at one but the price wories me!!


----------



## lip03 (18 Sep 2012)

Marnold said:


> Steel you said?


seen a very similar one to that red roadie in bedfordshire! where they manufactured or just tinkering people making there own??


----------



## Alembicbassman (22 Sep 2012)

Latest build underway. Gazelle Formula Race 1989. Reynolds 501 Double Butted frame and forks (2.8kg according to the brochure)

Cinelli Giro D'Italia 64 bars, Cinelli stem and Campagnolo headset.

Old (sticky) BB was removed by LBS today and shell re-tapped for new sealed cartridge one.


----------



## HLaB (23 Sep 2012)

lip03 said:


> how is that little proteam folder?? been looking at one but the price wories me!!


Its heavy but it did the job at the time and a few longer rides but is only a £99 special so I don't know how it'd last in the longterm as I only did 327 miles on it in May.


----------



## bigjim (23 Sep 2012)

My Raleigh Royal at rest on the Canal Du Midi on Friday.


----------



## lip03 (24 Sep 2012)

HLaB said:


> Its heavy but it did the job at the time and a few longer rides but is only a £99 special so I don't know how it'd last in the longterm as I only did 327 miles on it in May.


yeah I knew it would be a bit heavy but I work shifts and one of my shifts means the time I travel is right in rush hour so not allowed to take full size bike on my train so I'd only use it for 1 week out of the month


----------



## bigjim (24 Sep 2012)

> Very nice! Are you riding down the canal, Jim, or just visiting a bit of it?


I flew into Paris and rode south to Beziers. Jumped a train a couple of times though as I was running short of time. That part of the canal is the Beziers end and takes you to the airport. I got back home on Friday.
This is the bike after crossing the the Loire.


----------



## stumpy66 (26 Sep 2012)

Love the look of this, maybe next year




http://www.shandcycles.com/frames/road/skinnymalinky-gallery/


----------



## samid (29 Sep 2012)

Not sure if I showed it here already, sorry if I did:


----------



## smokeysmoo (29 Sep 2012)

samid said:


> Not sure if I showed it here already, sorry if I did:


OMG, pass the tissues please  That's beautiful samid. I love the rear triangle.

My only citicism, and it's a constructive one, is you need to shorten the cables, way too much cable going on over the bars IMO.

Other than that  (I'll even forgive you breaking RULE #26


----------



## smokeysmoo (29 Sep 2012)

Here's my Fuji Feather track bike. I bought her new and initially swapped the bars for standard drops with drop brake levers, then I went to the velodrome and fell in love, (even riding one of their million mile bikes).

As a result, The Fuji is now fully track compliant and ready for her first track outing on Friday 19th October 

Easton EA50 bars, Kore stem, keirin grips, Stronglight chainset, SPD-R pedals, San Marco saddle, Conti GP4000s rubber. Wheels, seatpost and chain are all stock.

She's running 48:15 which equates to 86 gear inches.


----------



## samid (29 Sep 2012)

smokeysmoo said:


> OMG, pass the tissues please  That's beautiful samid. I love the rear triangle.
> 
> My only citicism, and it's a constructive one, is you need to shorten the cables, way too much cable going on over the bars IMO.
> 
> Other than that  (I'll even forgive you breaking RULE #26


Thanks. You're right, the cables ARE too long. My excuse is that I recently lowered the stem a bit, and also turned the bars up - this made the cables look wrong, I should shorten them now. (BTW, thanks for pointing me to rule 26 - will keep it in mind in the future.)


----------



## Hugh Jampton (4 Oct 2012)

stumpy66 said:


> Love the look of this, maybe next year
> View attachment 13081
> 
> http://www.shandcycles.com/frames/road/skinnymalinky-gallery/


 
Oh! I LIKE this! Think I would have to purchase/build just to spend hours gazing at it adoringly!


----------



## stumpy66 (4 Oct 2012)

Hugh Jampton said:


> Oh! I LIKE this! Think I would have to purchase/build just to spend hours gazing at it adoringly!


They do it in some lovely colours too


----------



## clarion (11 Oct 2012)

Here's a slightly older Ridgeback tourer than the Panorama on the last page. It's a Romany 504LX I have just acquired. It's in remarkable condition for its age.












Unusually for me, it is Tange rather than Reynolds steel, but it's pretty good nonetheless.

btw, I think Rule 26 is for those who spend too much time photographing their bikes rather than riding them.


----------



## dan_bo (11 Oct 2012)

Marnold said:


> Steel you said?


 
Could I pleeeeease have a closer look at that knobbly one?


----------



## Cubist (12 Oct 2012)

samid said:


> Not sure if I showed it here already, sorry if I did:


Now that is just stunning.


----------



## Cubist (12 Oct 2012)




----------



## Licramite (20 Oct 2012)

rich p said:


> Here's my steel bike, an old Galaxy, better than throwing it away


love the hanging baskets, I,m getting some fitted to my bike right away !


----------



## simon.r (20 Oct 2012)

New Charge Juicer:






Standard except for bottle cage, pedals, computer and stem. This is my first drop bar bike for years and the original stem at about 2'6" long and zero rise was just too much Not sure about the cranks (aesthetically) and the brakes (functionally) but first impressions are very good overall.

Edit - looking at that photo I've just noticed that both mudguards, especially the front, are ridiculously short as well!


----------



## Milo (24 Oct 2012)

clarion said:


> Here's a slightly older Ridgeback tourer than the Panorama on the last page. It's a Romany 504LX I have just acquired. It's in remarkable condition for its age.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the same bike! The paint job is very worn on mine though.


----------



## clarion (24 Oct 2012)

Yeah, I picked up from another thread that you have a Romany. I've found it very comfortable, and excellent at keeping up a pace. Since the photos, I've replaced the rear tyre after it blew out (cracked, I suppose), fitted a computer (though I have a new one coming), changed the saddle, added another water bottle cage, altered the position (esp made the bar tops flat, which is my preference), swapped the pedals for M520s, and redone the bar tape.

I'm trying to decide whether to keep it almost as is, so I can revert it to the original look to sell on, or use what's a very good frame to build my new tourer upon (respray, cold set, upgrade brakes, change bars, fit hub gear etc).


----------



## Milo (24 Oct 2012)

Mines in something of a state looks wise at least. It has been very reliable for me and is a great all rounder. It is a bit heavy though. I fitted a shorter stem to mine and had to replace chainrings and the wheels when I first got my hands on it. Your one is in much better nick looks great.


----------



## stumpy66 (24 Oct 2012)

simon.r said:


> New Charge Juicer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whats the ride like? Yeah longer guards would be ideal


----------



## simon.r (24 Oct 2012)

stumpy66 said:


> Whats the ride like? Yeah longer guards would be ideal


 
Not really had it long enough to give a proper review, I've only done 30 miles on it and that was mostly spent getting used to the riding position and the gears (I've only ridden hub gears and singlespeed for the last few years). First thoughts are that it's good - comfortable, fairly responsive and 'lively'. It responds well to out of the saddle honking. I'm awaiting delivery of some new brake pads and shorter cranks (personal preference due to a dodgy knee) which should be fitted before the weekend. I'll update in a week or two when I've had chance to get a few more miles in.


----------



## Cycleops (4 Nov 2012)

Something a little different from the good ole US of A, my Schwinn Traveler. Cro- mo frame with Exage components. The only home grown item they could find were the rims from Sun. Dates from '91. Almost unused when I acquired it here. Rides very nicely.


----------



## theloafer (7 Nov 2012)

my tourer ... due to be refurbed this winter ... my fav of my three bikes ..


----------



## stumpy66 (11 Nov 2012)

Pics to follow, just bought a Genesis Equilibrium 00 2012, with the 725 frame, locally for almost half the rrp, guy bought it on a whim amd never rode it. Tme for some upgrades 






Updates started, Charge spoon and Deda newton bars, more to follow as funds allow


----------



## Alembicbassman (11 Nov 2012)

It's beginning to look a lot like Autumn


----------



## Cycleops (12 Nov 2012)

Alembicbassman said:


> It's beginning to look a lot like Autumn.
> 
> Love the colours, makes me miss the UK at this time of year. Tell us about the bike.


----------



## Alembicbassman (12 Nov 2012)

Revolution Audax from Edinburgh Bicycle Co-Op http://www.edinburghbicycle.com/products/revolution-audax-12 I bought mine in their sale earlier this year. No lightweight, but comfy with its 25c tyres, Reynolds 525 frame and carbon forks. Mudguards essential this time of year too.

Taken in Clumber Park Notts.


----------



## Lomax71 (12 Nov 2012)




----------



## Lomax71 (12 Nov 2012)




----------



## Lomax71 (12 Nov 2012)

This was a bargain find. I've now got it complete with full Campag 80s Pista group set.


----------



## Lomax71 (12 Nov 2012)

Lomax71 said:


> This was a bargain find. I've now got it complete with full Campag 80s Pista group set.


 I mean the Poyner!


----------



## Lomax71 (12 Nov 2012)

The Geoff Roberts is my daily.


----------



## mcshroom (18 Nov 2012)

I don't think I've posted this one before. This is my new Dawes Horizon Tourer


----------



## 2fenders (2 Dec 2012)

My Lee Cooper audax/light touring frame built up with existing parts from an old bike. 631 main triangle with 725 stays and a comfy ride.


----------



## stumpy66 (15 Dec 2012)

Updated my Genesis Equillibrium - so far ive changed over to Deda Newton bars, stem and seatpost. Charge spoon saddle, specialized bar phat tape and sks mud guards. Ive still to change the cassette over to an 11-28 and change over to 23mm tyres.


----------



## Ron-da-Valli (17 Dec 2012)

Here's my mid 80's Harry Hall.


----------



## Ron-da-Valli (17 Dec 2012)

And here in all it's glory!


----------



## smokeysmoo (30 Dec 2012)

Here's my newly acquired Dawes Stratos, It seems to be from the early 90's, but I haven't done much digging yet and would welcome any Dawes info anyone has.

Reynolds 531 competition tubing, factory custom paint, Shimano 105 groupset with updated early spec 105 STI shifters.

It's had a good going over today, tyres and tubes changed, seatpost, seatpost bolt, quill stem and bolt all stripped, cleaned and copper greased. Also stripped and greased the headset bearings as well.

The saddle and bars position has been tweaked, and I've fitted SPD-SL pedals as I use them on my other bikes too.

A good wash and scrub up has helped things along, and while I intend to change all the cables I think I'll be leaving it as it is TBH, I think it has a certain 80's/90's charm.

[EDIT] just done a quick 5 mile shakedown ride and I really like how it rides. The test ride I did yesterday was only a pootle up and down the road, but enough to know it was worth the money, and today this bike really put a smile on my face, despite me only having 50% of the gears to go at. One things for sure, if I ride this often it should certainly get me fit!


----------



## BJH (6 Jan 2013)

simon.r said:


> New Charge Juicer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi, what's the stem your using?


----------



## simon.r (7 Jan 2013)

BJH said:


> Hi, what's the stem your using?


 
It's a cheap and cheerful eBay purchase: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/120640733449


----------



## BJH (7 Jan 2013)

Cheers for that, could be just what I am after


----------



## Banjo (10 Jan 2013)

My new Jamis Aurora. Very Comfortable.Only change is the Brooks saddle.


----------



## fossyant (12 Jan 2013)

Toned down look for the new year. Chainrings now silver again, tyres black (went black last year) and bar tape black.

Not the best of pictures as the light was fading.


----------



## just jim (12 Jan 2013)

fossyant said:


> Toned down look for the new year. Chainrings now silver again, tyres black (went black last year) and bar tape black.
> 
> Not the best of pictures as the light was fading.
> 
> View attachment 17409


 
oooh that's nice. I bet it winds up pretty good too.


----------



## fossyant (12 Jan 2013)

just jim said:


> oooh that's nice. I bet it winds up pretty good too.


 
Aye, it's a good all rounder. Had it about 22 years


----------



## Rob3rt (12 Jan 2013)

Much better Fossy! Really nice bike!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Jan 2013)

mcshroom said:


> I don't think I've posted this one before. This is my new Dawes Horizon Tourer


 
Is that the full touring rig?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Jan 2013)

I just realised I haven't posted my steel bike on this thread. Still pretty much the same apart from a change to a Brooks saddle.


----------



## smokeysmoo (14 Jan 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I just realised I haven't posted my steel bike on this thread. Still pretty much the same apart from a change to a Brooks saddle.


Have you still got that saddle?


----------



## smokeysmoo (14 Jan 2013)

Just came across this on Facebook and thought it well worth a share on here


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Jan 2013)

smokeysmoo said:


> Have you still got that saddle?


Yes, the Marco Rolls is lying on my sofa right now. If you're looking for one, PM me.


----------



## fossala (14 Jan 2013)

Kona honky inc 2012




Just picked it up on Saturday. 105 groupset with ultegra rear mech. bb7 disc brakes. It's a little bit heavier than my old genesis equilibrium but it's more comfortable and the braking is a lot better. Perfect for commuting.


----------



## P.H (14 Jan 2013)

Very nice. It'd be interesting to hear how it compares to the Equilibrium, particularly how it effects you typical speed.


----------



## fossala (15 Jan 2013)

I'm a bit slower on it at the moment but I've just had 2 months off cycling. I got knocked of my equilibrium (hence getting a new bike) breaking my shoulder, wrist, middle findger and 2 ribs. Need plates but in my shoulder and middle finger and have only just got back to the stage where I can cycle, so I'm not half as fit as I was a few months ago. At least the women who hit me (pulled out from t-junction onto A road right in front of me) Has had to re-do her test and her insurance is covering everything.


----------



## Cycleops (15 Jan 2013)

fossala said:


> I'm a bit slower on it at the moment but I've just had 2 months off cycling. I got knocked of my equilibrium (hence getting a new bike) breaking my shoulder, wrist, middle findger and 2 ribs. Need plates but in my shoulder and middle finger and have only just got back to the stage where I can cycle, so I'm not half as fit as I was a few months ago. At least the women who hit me (pulled out from t-junction onto A road right in front of me) Has had to re-do her test and her insurance is covering everything.



So sorry about your accident. Hope you are you on the mend and feeling better. It really knocks the stuffing out of you when you have something like that. I know the insurance will compensate you but I'm sure you would rather have to do without the pain of it all.


----------



## Boon 51 (18 Jan 2013)

fossala said:


> I'm a bit slower on it at the moment but I've just had 2 months off cycling. I got knocked of my equilibrium (hence getting a new bike) breaking my shoulder, wrist, middle findger and 2 ribs. Need plates but in my shoulder and middle finger and have only just got back to the stage where I can cycle, so I'm not half as fit as I was a few months ago. At least the women who hit me (pulled out from t-junction onto A road right in front of me) Has had to re-do her test and her insurance is covering everything.


 
Sorry to hear about your off... hope your in full health asap..


----------



## fossala (18 Jan 2013)

Just to let you know about how it compares to the equilibrium. It's handling isn't as good and doesn't feel as stable out of the saddle. This could be because I have had quite a while away from cycling. It isn't as sporty as the equilibrium though, it's almost a full on touring bike.


----------



## nilling (18 Jan 2013)

Just collected my 'winter hack' Genesis Day 01 Disc


----------



## ianrauk (18 Jan 2013)

fossala said:


> Kona honky inc 2012
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Bought the same bike for my commute in Feb 2012
(Thread *HERE*)
It does look much better in the flesh then in pics and certainly turns heads.
It is quite a heavy bike, but you will find it's bombproof.
The brakes are a godsend for wet days.
Has now done 6500 commuting miles in all weathers with not a single problem.
Beebo of this parish is also a Kona Honky Inc commuter. 

What guards are those?
Can you take a pic of how you got the guards on around the disc brakes.


----------



## fossala (18 Jan 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Bought the same bike for my commute in Feb 2012
> (Thread *HERE*)
> It does look much better in the flesh then in pics and certainly turns heads.
> It is quite a heavy bike, but you will find it's bombproof.
> ...


 
Yeah, saw that thread, made me commit to it. I managed to get mine for 950 including the mudguards and a full 1 1/2 hour fitting session.

The mudguards are bontrager ones. Here are pictures of how they where fitted (they also did that for free).
The front mudguard was bent, this is needed to clear the disc brake.








The rear didn't need any "adjustments".





It's defiantly not a racing bike but it should be very good for commuting and doing lejog in Sep. I will have to get a racing bike next month though to do the more active cycling.


----------



## ianrauk (18 Jan 2013)

fossala said:


> Yeah, saw that thread, made me commit to it. I managed to get mine for 950 including the mudguards and a full 1 1/2 hour fitting session.
> 
> The mudguards are bontrager ones. Here are pictures of how they where fitted (they also did that for free).
> The front mudguard was bent, this is needed to clear the disc brake.
> ...


 

Cheers for the mudguard tip.
Looks like I will be dipping into the old wallet for a pair.


----------



## Cycleops (19 Jan 2013)

This is my Norta from Belgium. Posted elsewhere but I thought it worth an airing here. From the middle/late eighties. Rides very well. Simplex gears, Stronglight chainset and Shimano hubs.


----------



## SS Retro (19 Jan 2013)

Just spent an hour reading this thread some lovely 'Steel'.

Rode steel in my teens and early twenty, flirted with Alu on trek hard tail, tried carbon but I don't race and slim tubes just look soooo right.

I really like modern steel bikes, traditional frames with the modern kit look, quite like welded over lugs too.

My Reynolds Steel steed, 'Dawes Mono', sugino messenger 48t, 19t SA free wheel, modern carbon forks with a nice retro curve.


----------



## ianrauk (19 Jan 2013)

Lovely looking bike SS Retro.
Do like the paint scheme.


----------



## SS Retro (19 Jan 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Lovely looking bike SS Retro.
> Do like the paint scheme.


Cheer's!
Once saw it described as the bank managers special of the single speed world, took no notice and ordered one.


----------



## ianrauk (19 Jan 2013)

SS Retro said:


> Cheer's!
> Once saw it described as the bank managers special of the single speed world, took no notice and ordered one.


 
What do they know huh? 

Just a couple of things I would change if it was my bike.
Black saddle and mudguards.


----------



## fossala (19 Jan 2013)

SS retro, loving the bike colour scheme. Remember steel IS real!


----------



## SS Retro (19 Jan 2013)

ianrauk said:


> What do they know huh?
> 
> Just a couple of things I would change if it was my bike.
> Black saddle and mudguards.


 
Saddles on list but keep thinking Honey Brooks or one of Spa cycles own brooks copys with matching bar tape, didn't consider plain black, that's got me thinking of a more modern place to perch my bum.

The silver and black guards work well with the silver fixings,Spokes, chrome freewheel and chain.


----------



## ianrauk (19 Jan 2013)

SS Retro said:


> Saddles on list but keep thinking Honey Brooks or one of Spa cycles own brooks copys with matching bar tape, didn't consider plain black, that's got me thinking of a more modern place to perch my bum.
> 
> The silver and black guards work well with the silver fixings,Spokes, chrome freewheel and chain.


 

Honey Brooks and matching tape would look very nice indeed.


----------



## HLaB (19 Jan 2013)

I can't remember If I've posted this but below is my steel SS. Steal is Real,..................Real heavy that is but I was glad of that today on potentially slippy roads, it was a rock  And as you might have guessed the picture wasn't today


----------



## Andrew_Culture (19 Jan 2013)

HLaB said:


> I can't remember If I've posted this but below is my steel SS. Steal is Real,..................Real heavy that is but I was glad of that today on potentially slippy roads, it was a rock  And as you might have guessed the picture wasn't today
> View attachment 17718



Well there's a bit of Peterborough I've never spotted before!


----------



## HLaB (19 Jan 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Well there's a bit of Peterborough I've never spotted before!


Apparently some bits of Clacton-on-sea have the same reputation


----------



## fossala (19 Jan 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Honey Brooks and matching tape would look very nice indeed.


My saddle is a Ti team pro in honey, black shorts and using it everyday for a year has darkened it.


----------



## Kins (24 Jan 2013)

My new cheap commuter. First day of use as a commuter to see how it went. Basic maintenance only done so far and will tart it up as I go along. Components besides the frame, forks and bars seem very cheap after doing work on my BSA but seems a solid enough ride and will do for what its intended. Sorry for not following "the rules" but it was a quick snap after carrying it back up to my flat.


----------



## stumpy66 (24 Jan 2013)

Need to sort the saddle angle, or do you find it comfy like that


----------



## jim55 (24 Jan 2013)

iv posted on this before ,but iv not put my ss in here,anyway

geared road bike




fixed /single speed


----------



## Kins (24 Jan 2013)

stumpy66 said:


> Need to sort the saddle angle, or do you find it comfy like that


 
Slightly medical


----------



## greg_xxx (25 Jan 2013)

Are those north road bars on the carlton? it looks GORGEOUS!!


----------



## uphillstruggler (25 Jan 2013)

Kins said:


> My new cheap commuter. First day of use as a commuter to see how it went. Basic maintenance only done so far and will tart it up as I go along. Components besides the frame, forks and bars seem very cheap after doing work on my BSA but seems a solid enough ride and will do for what its intended. Sorry for not following "the rules" but it was a quick snap after carrying it back up to my flat.


 
like that alot.

lose the refletctor and put a light on though, get yourself seen


----------



## Martyn H (25 Jan 2013)

The only decent photo of my real steel - A Genesis Altitude 00. This was taken during my exploration of the lime stone tracks above Wensleydale, and just before a clipless off


----------



## thegravestoneman (27 Jan 2013)

so just been out on my Saracen for a short shakedown after 25 years of storage in my Dads loft. No new components needed other than new brake lever hoods, just a general overhaul. The saddle isn't staying it is just a spare Brooks b15 with some home spun narrowing, my Brooks pro is being left to absorb some neatsfoot for a while. The tubs seemed to be ok after all that time, but my bravery on corners is yet to appear. All in all it felt pretty damn tight and I still can't see how an ally frame with carbon forks would be an improvement but I might try one and be surprised?. I think I will have to lower the gearing a bit, so I will have to get my calculator out and find what is best, maybe go back up to a 6cog from the lovely little 5cog that I returned it too just before storage beckoned. But the main thing is I am out on me Sara again!!!!


----------



## ceepeebee (28 Jan 2013)

realised I've not put the Kaffenback up before - here she is, only changes since I took this is that I've swapped out the cateye for a Garmin 500:


----------



## ceepeebee (28 Jan 2013)

and yes, those leaves needed sweeping


----------



## uphillstruggler (28 Jan 2013)

ceepeebee said:


> realised I've not put the Kaffenback up before - here she is, only changes since I took this is that I've swapped out the cateye for a Garmin 500:


 
very nice


----------



## ianrauk (28 Jan 2013)

ceepeebee said:


> and yes, those leaves needed sweeping


 

Need to put the hose away too...


----------



## ceepeebee (28 Jan 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Need to put the hose away too...


left it out all winter :/ 

so I replaced it yesterday with a fresh length off the massive reel we have that is way too big for our tiny garden


----------



## ianrauk (29 Jan 2013)

fossala said:


> Yeah, saw that thread, made me commit to it. I managed to get mine for 950 including the mudguards and a full 1 1/2 hour fitting session.
> 
> The mudguards are bontrager ones.


 
Just flashed the CC so a pair of Bontrager mudguards on order.
Will fit over the weekend.

How you getting on with your Honky?


----------



## Cycleops (29 Jan 2013)

[quote="Marty[/ATTACH]

The only decent photo of my real steel - A Genesis Altitude 00. This was taken during my exploration of the lime stone tracks above Wensleydale, and just before a clipless off[/quote]

Lovely, taken at altitude too by the look of it. 'Wallace' would have enjoyed the venue I am sure.


----------



## fossala (29 Jan 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Just flashed the CC so a pair of Bontrager mudguards on order.
> Will fit over the weekend.
> 
> How you getting on with your Honky?


Getting on fine with the bike. Bit wobbly with the cycling though. I'm very nervous at the moment. Not going fast at all.


----------



## ianrauk (29 Jan 2013)

fossala said:


> Getting on fine with the bike. Bit wobbly with the cycling though. I'm very nervous at the moment. Not going fast at all.


 

You'll get used to it Foss.
Soon you will be zooming along at a rate of knots.
The crap weather is not helping any either is it?


----------



## fossala (29 Jan 2013)

ianrauk said:


> You'll get used to it Foss.
> Soon you will be zooming along at a rate of knots.
> The crap weather is not helping any either is it?


The weather doesn't bother me, going past places where people pull out of makes me feel sick with worry if there is a car even sitting there. Maybe I should move it to another thread. Maybe people have tips on how to overcome the anxiety.


----------



## Cyclopathic (31 Jan 2013)

Nick G said:


> I have 3 bikes, all steel. This is the one I use the most - I love it. It's also the oldest by a long way; c.1980. I'm thinking of treating it to some flashy bar tape or maybe even a respray, but I also want to preserve it so I'm torn. I'll probably remove the rear brake some time as I don't use it.


These sort of bikes are fantastic if you're looking for something to convert into a decent touring bike.


----------



## smokeysmoo (2 Feb 2013)

UPDATE.

Here's my newly refurbished and thoroughly fettled Dawes Stratos.






Before PICS

After PICS

The list of fettling includes;

The frame has been thoroughly cleaned, rust spots treated and touched up with Humbrol enamel #68, it's been Waxoyled internally and the Dawes and Stratos decals have been reproduced and replaced, (the light is reflecting of the Stratos decal on the top tube in this pic).

105 Aero brake levers
Refurbed the bars and wrapped with new Deda bar tape
Refurbed the stem in the original black finish
New 1' threaded headset installed
Reinstated the 105 downtube shifters
Fitted new Blackburn bottle cages
Stripped and cleaned the chainset
BB shell has been faced and the threads chased, and a new UN54 sealed BB fitted
Fitted SPD-SL pedals
Stripped and cleaned both mechs
New KMC chain
Refurbed the seatpost to co-ordinate with the stem
San Marco Rolls saddle fitted, (on trial from deptfordmarmoset)
New seatpin bolt
Crud Road Racers and light brackets fitted for commuting duties
Gatorskin Hardshells fitted with new tubes and new rim tape
New 7 speed cassette
Wheels cleaned and trued, bearings seem OK but will get replaced in due course
Tiagra calipers bought off accountantpete, (the original 105 ones were shot at)
New brake block carriers fitted along with Swissstop green pads
New inner cables throughout, (outers are fine and have been flushed through anyway with GT85)

Still to do:
Cable crimp ends on gear cables, (ran out and need to stock up)
Wheel bearings, (not urgent)
Make a saddle decision
Sort front pad toe in as it was squeaking on today's ride
Consider a different cassette with a rider range than this killer!

I'm glad I chose to just do an easy sympathetic restoration 

Proof if proof was needed how these things can easily snowball beyond your expectations, but I don't mind as I now know the bike is tip top and fit for many more miles with me in the driving seat.

The only criticism I've got after a quick 11 mile ride today is the engine is pretty poor after a lazy winter


----------



## Cycleops (2 Feb 2013)

smokeysmoo said:


> UPDATE.
> 
> Here's my newly refurbished and thoroughly fettled Dawes Stratos.



You've really done a great job on that. Very sympatheticly handled. If you do do change the cassette for a wider range one you might have to change the derailleur too, but you can get a 105 med cage from Chainreaction for £38.


----------



## smokeysmoo (2 Feb 2013)

Cycleops said:


> You've really done a great job on that. Very sympatheticly handled. If you do do change the cassette for a wider range one you might have to change the derailleur too, but you can get a 105 med cage from Chainreaction for £38.


Cheers Pal. There was no way I was going to strip that paint, it might well be a marmite paint scheme, but I love it


----------



## Cycleops (2 Feb 2013)

Sorry I forgot to ask you, how are you finding the the San Marco saddle?


----------



## smokeysmoo (3 Feb 2013)

Cycleops said:


> Sorry I forgot to ask you, how are you finding the the San Marco saddle?


Hmmm, not sure TBH. I've only had one quick ride on it, but it feels does feel pretty wide.

I've just bought another saddle off of flying start. It's not exactly 'appropriate' but hey ho, watch this space.

The Rolls is about the same size/shape as the original Turbo saddle that came on the bike, so I might pop that back on and give it a whirl as well now the bikes built back up.

I hate saddles! If money was no object I'd stick a Specialized Romin Expert on it, again maybe not appropriate but that's what I'm using on the CAAD now, and after many saddles attempts I do like the Romin.


----------



## uphillstruggler (3 Feb 2013)

Very nice, looks like a comfy ride


----------



## thegravestoneman (4 Feb 2013)

just been given this by a mate? don't know what it really is has Raleigh Road Ace frame decals and a Phillips head badge decal?, it has poor quality fittings, headset, fork ends and crown etc but a 531 decal on the seat tube. It was a second hand purchase by my mate so I have no real clues. Still main thing is it's a 25" and will do as a base for my return to fixed wheel riding, it has a short rear drop out though  . I will see how it rides before I see if it is a keeper.


----------



## fossyant (6 Feb 2013)

Colouring and decals put it near or around 1986 - I had a 1986 Road Ace, Blue head tube, pearl white frame, but part blue forks and blue near saddle. Decals are similar to mine was, but in a different place. Had Raleigh on down tube, road ace on top tube.

Maybe it's a respray ?

Only issues I'd have are the 1986 Road Ace did not have mudguard eyelets, the earlier models may have. My bike came with Shimano 600.

Badge wise - they had a tendancy to fall off ! Mine did.


----------



## thegravestoneman (6 Feb 2013)

fossyant said:


> Colouring and decals put it near or around 1986 - I had a 1986 Road Ace, Blue head tube, pearl white frame, but part blue forks and blue near saddle. Decals are similar to mine was, but in a different place. Had Raleigh on down tube, road ace on top tube.
> 
> Maybe it's a respray ?
> 
> ...


 

Cheers, I have looked at this bike more closely and think it is a Raleigh but an entry level job which has received a make over with more expensive type decals stuck on it. I think my mate might have got turned over when he bought it I certainly now don't think it's 531. I am glad I didn't pay for it. I might keep it to put on a turbo trainer if I ever get one but don't think it will spend much time on the road. so back to the drawing board for a fixed wheel smoker as I have found out I am a bit of a snob in what I will ride on the road and don't fancy this much now.


----------



## fossyant (6 Feb 2013)

Here we go - this is the 1986 model road ace - I had the same.

http://www.lfgss.com/thread69197.html


----------



## uphillstruggler (6 Feb 2013)

thegravestoneman said:


> Cheers, I have looked at this bike more closely and think it is a Raleigh but an entry level job which has received a make over with more expensive type decals stuck on it. I think my mate might have got turned over when he bought it I certainly now don't think it's 531. I am glad I didn't pay for it. I might keep it to put on a turbo trainer if I ever get one but don't think it will spend much time on the road. so back to the drawing board for a fixed wheel smoker as I have found out I am a bit of a snob in what I will ride on the road and don't fancy this much now.


 
why not use this as a starter frame, buying the bits and bobs you need and wait till a frame that floats yer boat comes along and swap stuff over, you may be a suprised how attached you get to a bike you start from scratch with.

just a thought


----------



## thegravestoneman (6 Feb 2013)

If mine was a tenth of what that one is in style and substance I would be singing in the streets. I have a feeling mine is more like a grown up Raleigh Arena.


----------



## thegravestoneman (6 Feb 2013)

uphillstruggler said:


> why not use this as a starter frame, buying the bits and bobs you need and wait till a frame that floats yer boat comes along and swap stuff over, you may be a suprised how attached you get to a bike you start from scratch with.
> 
> just a thought


I know what you mean, I have built up many frames in the past from scratch and have been very attached to them and suppose I really should give this one a chance. I miss my 1950s Hobbs fixed wheel which was a real beaut with Chater Lea fittings and think I may be comparing this to it. I do need a fixed wheel as I have to put some speed in my legs and don't fancy turning my Saracen into one so with my budget I think you may be right as you never know what is round the corner.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Feb 2013)

fossala said:


> The mudguards are bontrager ones. Here are pictures of how they where fitted (they also did that for free).
> The front mudguard was bent, this is needed to clear the disc brake. The rear didn't need any "adjustments".
> .


 
Hi Foss.
Well got the Bontrager Guards last week.
Managed to fit them today. A bit of a faff having to get cutty with a hacksaw and bendy with a vice. But got there in the end.
'Scuse fuzzy pics.


----------



## smokeysmoo (10 Feb 2013)

Cycleops said:


> Sorry I forgot to ask you, how are you finding the the San Marco saddle?


Now I'm sure, I don't like it  It's just too wide TBH.

I've got a temporary Specialized effort on it at the moment.


----------



## fossala (10 Feb 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Hi Foss.
> Well got the Bontrager Guards last week.
> Managed to fit them today. A bit of a faff having to get cutty with a hacksaw and bendy with a vice. But got there in the end.
> 'Scuse fuzzy pics.
> ...


Nice to see them looking good. How are you finding them now they are fitted?


----------



## ianrauk (10 Feb 2013)

fossala said:


> Nice to see them looking good. How are you finding them now they are fitted?


 

Don't know mate. Maiden run with them tomorrow. And it's looking like they will be a welcome addition.


----------



## T1PAU (11 Feb 2013)

Some steel....


----------



## Kins (11 Feb 2013)

Is that a sturmey hub?

Also whats the car? Looks a bit like my old Dutton Phaeton.


----------



## T1PAU (11 Feb 2013)

Similar to a sturmey hub.....well it's got cogs and stuff inside it!
and the cars similiar to your old Dutton...in that it's got four wheels and an engine.


----------



## simon.r (11 Feb 2013)

Kins said:


> Is that a sturmey hub?
> 
> Also whats the car? Looks a bit like my old Dutton Phaeton.


 
That's a Rohloff. Getting on for a grands worth of back wheel

No idea about the car.


----------



## Kins (11 Feb 2013)

simon.r said:


> That's a Rohloff. Getting on for a grands worth of back wheel
> 
> No idea about the car.


 
Cheers for linky. They look pretty cool. Cars a Caterham 7, saw the pic in his avatar afterwards. At least you don't give banal answers.


----------



## T1PAU (11 Feb 2013)

Better pic of the bike with a bit more of the Caterham


----------



## welshwheels (11 Feb 2013)

you sir have too many toys


----------



## Basil.B (11 Feb 2013)

Still got some work to do!


----------



## Alembicbassman (13 Feb 2013)

A bit of modern Reynolds 525 Brummie steel. The crap weather gave me the opportunity to clean it.


----------



## Basil.B (13 Feb 2013)

Looks like new!


----------



## Alembicbassman (13 Feb 2013)

Was bought in Sept 2012, the mudguards really help catching the crud. I've been down some really mucky country lanes and it's always cleaned up nicely. I usually end up cleaning the kitchen aftwards though.


----------



## Basil.B (14 Feb 2013)

Getting there!


----------



## ror3h (21 Feb 2013)

My Genesis Flyer commuting bike, minus mudguards and lights etc on a sunny day this week. Don't worry, I've sorted out the slack in the chain since this was taken!


----------



## uphillstruggler (21 Feb 2013)

You have to like the genesis bikes, very smart indeed


----------



## Teuchter (26 Feb 2013)

Don't think I've posted this one in here though I detailled the resoration from a knackered skip find last year in Classic and Vintage.

It's a late 80s Carbolite Peugeot. Nothing fancy but I find it a very comfortable ride and it's my main commuting bike. Just had a (possibly optimistic) post-winter tidy up during which I replaced the crud roadracers with the more solid and better looking SKS Bluemels.






Taken this morning next to the Clyde on the way to work. Loving the weather at the moment!


----------



## dan_bo (26 Feb 2013)

Teuchter said:


> Don't think I've posted this one in here though I detailled the resoration from a knackered skip find last year in Classic and Vintage.
> 
> It's a late 80s Carbolite Peugeot. Nothing fancy but I find it a very comfortable ride and it's my main commuting bike. Just had a (possibly optimistic) post-winter tidy up during which I replaced the crud roadracers with the more solid and better looking SKS Bluemels.
> 
> ...


 
Snice innit!


----------



## Psyclist (28 Feb 2013)

Basil.B said:


> Getting there!
> View attachment 19074


 
Nice, I had one of those.

Merican Strada Speciale single speed project  Being painted at the moment and won't take long to build.






*BB area*




*Dropout*




*Lugwork*


----------



## Basil.B (28 Feb 2013)

Look forward to seeing it built up!


----------



## gaz (2 Mar 2013)




----------



## thegravestoneman (2 Mar 2013)

gaz said:


>


bet it's still lighter than my Butchers though.


----------



## plantfit (2 Mar 2013)

Just finished a total strip and rebuild including a new paint job

Roger


----------



## SS Retro (3 Mar 2013)

Was fondling some nice Genesis geared steel in a bike shop in Penrith yesterday found it a bit weighty compared to my steel single speed, mind I did then spy a ss cyclo cross bike mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## fossala (17 Mar 2013)

I'm building it up over the next few days.

Croix de fer frameset
105 groupset with ultegra rear mech
bb7 disc brakes
ritchey classics seatpost/handlebars/stem
brooks team pro ti saddle (black)
Cinelli Imperial Leather Handlebar Tape (black)
Kinesis Crosslight CXDisc wheelset

I think it is going to look good. Once finished I'll post a picture.


----------



## fossala (19 Mar 2013)

I've never seen so much love for an unbuilt bike, cheers guys.


----------



## uphillstruggler (19 Mar 2013)

fossala said:


> I've never seen so much love for an unbuilt bike, cheers guys.


 
the Genesis range are great to look at. i was chatting to a chap with the same frame as you and he couldnt speak highly enough of it.

I have the 2013 Equilibrium 20 and love riding the thing.


----------



## gaz (19 Mar 2013)

uphillstruggler said:


> the Genesis range are great to look at. i was chatting to a chap with the same frame as you and he couldnt speak highly enough of it.
> 
> I have the 2013 Equilibrium 20 and love riding the thing.


Just a shame their customer service is a pile of horse manure


----------



## uphillstruggler (19 Mar 2013)

gaz said:


> Just a shame their customer service is a pile of horse manure


 
who did you buy it from?


----------



## gaz (19 Mar 2013)

uphillstruggler said:


> who did you buy it from?


Who I bought it from doesn't matter. There was a serious brake issue with the first model of the day one alfine, I attempted to make genesis aware of it and they didn't care, in fact they told me that it was an issue with only my set up, which isn't true as I know of multiple owners that had the same issue. Funnily enough, the next model they released had a completely different and much better brake set up.


----------



## uphillstruggler (19 Mar 2013)

gaz said:


> Who I bought it from doesn't matter. There was a serious brake issue with the first model of the day one alfine, I attempted to make genesis aware of it and they didn't care, in fact they told me that it was an issue with only my set up, which isn't true as I know of multiple owners that had the same issue. Funnily enough, the next model they released had a completely different and much better brake set up.


 
Hello Gaz. what happened then? did you contact Genesis or Madison who own the brand?

i have no connection now with either company but did work for madison a long time ago and it seems strange that they took that approach towards a potential dangerous issue.


----------



## Psyclist (19 Mar 2013)

Got my bike in my LBS being built ready for the weekend hopefully.
Before





After/Final picture before it went to the shop


----------



## uphillstruggler (19 Mar 2013)

Psyclist said:


> Got my bike in my LBS being built ready for the weekend hopefully.
> Before
> 
> 
> ...


 
been looking forward to this one.


----------



## Psyclist (19 Mar 2013)

uphillstruggler said:


> been looking forward to this one.


 
Ta UHS. Will upload updated pic once it's done. Bike will be assembled on the weekend, but I don't get my seatpost until next week, so be patient


----------



## uphillstruggler (19 Mar 2013)

Booooooo


----------



## gaz (19 Mar 2013)

uphillstruggler said:


> Hello Gaz. what happened then? did you contact Genesis or Madison who own the brand?
> 
> i have no connection now with either company but did work for madison a long time ago and it seems strange that they took that approach towards a potential dangerous issue.


I contacted both madison and genesis.


----------



## uphillstruggler (19 Mar 2013)

gaz said:


> I contacted both madison and genesis.


 
fair enough


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Mar 2013)

uphillstruggler said:


> been looking forward to this one.


I generally don't like gold bits but that looks lush!


----------



## uphillstruggler (19 Mar 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I generally don't like gold bits but that looks lush!


 
definately suits the red/pinkish/maroon colour scheme


----------



## fossala (19 Mar 2013)

Wheels/gears/bb7 calipars are all set up now. Just waiting out on some c clips/saddle/bar tape.

Quick weigh in before saddle and tape. It comes to 9.5kg. I should come in just over the 10kg mark but could of been under if I didn't choose to use brooks again, but that's not going to happen any time soon.


----------



## Basil.B (19 Mar 2013)

That _Mercian_ will look well smart when it's finished.


----------



## Cycleops (19 Mar 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I generally don't like gold bits but that looks lush!



It looks 'period'. Just right.


----------



## Psyclist (19 Mar 2013)

Basil.B said:


> That _Mercian_ will look well smart when it's finished.





Cycleops said:


> It looks 'period'. Just right.


 
Thanks guys. I'll upload a picture next week once it's complete.


----------



## monkeylc (19 Mar 2013)

hurry up


----------



## Psyclist (19 Mar 2013)

monkeylc said:


> hurry up


 
That's what I'm thinking of the time until the weekend. But it should go quick though (hopefully)


----------



## fungus (20 Mar 2013)

Dave yates


----------



## fossala (22 Mar 2013)

Finished my build of the croix de fer, it came in at 9.8kg! Better than I thought it would. Pics will be up when my team pro saddle turns up. First ride is tomorrow can't wait.


----------



## monkeylc (22 Mar 2013)

Psyclist said:


> That's what I'm thinking of the time until the weekend. But it should go quick though (hopefully)


 
not long now matey 

I'm at work all weekend and don't finish until 8pm each night,so be expecting some update


----------



## Psyclist (22 Mar 2013)

monkeylc said:


> not long now matey
> 
> I'm at work all weekend and don't finish until 8pm each night,so be expecting some update


 
Yup, but I messaged the shop on facebook, they read it but never replied  I'll give them a call tomorrow and see what's up.

Note; that the photo will be a bike without a seatpost though as I don't get it until next week!

Cheers.


----------



## monkeylc (22 Mar 2013)

that'll do mate 

give me the number and I'll ring them as well


----------



## SS Retro (23 Mar 2013)

fossala said:


> Finished my build of the croix de fer, it came in at 9.8kg! Better than I thought it would. Pics will be up when my team pro saddle turns up. First ride is tomorrow can't wait.


Looking forward to the grand unveiling.


----------



## Psyclist (23 Mar 2013)

MonkeyLC you can be relieved of your wait now  Here she is. Just lug lining the frame at the moment and waiting for next week for my seatpost, then she's done.


----------



## monkeylc (23 Mar 2013)

very nice mate 
what seat you putting on?


----------



## Psyclist (23 Mar 2013)

monkeylc said:


> very nice mate
> what seat you putting on?


 
Cheers  I have this seat for it, Selle Italia Turbo.


----------



## monkeylc (23 Mar 2013)

Perfect.
good job matey


----------



## Basil.B (24 Mar 2013)

Mercian is looking very nice, top class! 
What gearing are you using?


----------



## Psyclist (25 Mar 2013)

Basil.B said:


> Mercian is looking very nice, top class!
> What gearing are you using?


 
Thanks Basil, only just saw this. 46:19.


----------



## uphillstruggler (26 Mar 2013)

Psyclist said:


> MonkeyLC you can be relieved of your wait now  Here she is. Just lug lining the frame at the moment and waiting for next week for my seatpost, then she's done.


 
looks like youve wasted your time and money, i'll collect it for you and rid you of it.

pm me your address, and no, dont thank me.


----------



## Psyclist (26 Mar 2013)

uphillstruggler said:


> looks like youve wasted your time and money, i'll collect it for you and rid you of it.
> 
> pm me your address, and no, dont thank me.


 
 You wish!

Here she is. Apart from foot retention, the bike is finished.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Mar 2013)

Lovely - happy riding! (Did you only have 3 spoke reflectors left?)


----------



## Psyclist (26 Mar 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Lovely - happy riding! (Did you only have 3 spoke reflectors left?)


 
Thanks  and I have four, but I admit the fourth one is kind of hard to spot.


----------



## uphillstruggler (26 Mar 2013)

look


Psyclist said:


> You wish!
> 
> Here she is. Apart from foot retention, the bike is finished.


 
looks great

if your thinking of a ride anywhere near salcey forrest, let me know, i would like to have a look at that in the flesh.

happy riding


----------



## Psyclist (26 Mar 2013)

uphillstruggler said:


> look
> 
> 
> looks great
> ...


 
Thanks  And I will definitely let you know if I do a route around that way. Just need to build up some stronger legs first.


----------



## monkeylc (26 Mar 2013)

brilliant mate 
well done


----------



## Psyclist (26 Mar 2013)

monkeylc said:


> brilliant mate
> well done


 
Cheers mate! Very chuffed with it.


----------



## monkeylc (26 Mar 2013)

just need some weather now.


----------



## Basil.B (26 Mar 2013)

Stupendously stunning, happy riding!


----------



## getinthevan (29 Mar 2013)

Here's mine


----------



## Foghat (29 Mar 2013)

This is my Roberts light tourer, near the top of The Stang at the border between North Yorkshire and County Durham on Tuesday:












And on Arran during LEJOG last year:


----------



## P.H (30 Mar 2013)

New toy, well the frameset is new, everything else has been swapped off another bike. Imported from the US, even with the duty and VAT it was a good saving on UK prices.
SOMA ES, the ES stands for Extra Smooth and on the basis of a 30 mile shakedown ride today it is just that.
Built up with 9 speed mix and match Campag, there's 5 groupsets in the mix! Plus brakes and pedals from Shimano, it's a confused bike.
Excuse the Looong steerer, I've not made my mind up yet where to cut it, 15mm lower would be ideal for riding on the hoods, but leaving it where it is now would make using the drops for extended periods more likely. I'll do a couple of thousand miles before I get the hacksaw out.


----------



## dan_bo (30 Mar 2013)

getinthevan said:


> Here's mine
> 
> View attachment 21093



Ooer.


----------



## Psyclist (30 Mar 2013)

Got a slightly better picture of the Mercian, still need foot retention


----------



## SS Retro (1 Apr 2013)

Changed mine a bit since I posted it on page 34 I have spent a bit of time making it lighter and 'retro/mod'.
http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/i-have-lightend-and-gone-retro-mod.127441/


----------



## middleagecyclist (4 Apr 2013)

Got my steel bike yesterday - a Hewitt Chiltern


----------



## SS Retro (4 Apr 2013)

Love the Hewitt it just looks 'right'


----------



## NotFabian (4 Apr 2013)

middleagecyclist said:


> Got my steel bike yesterday - a Hewitt Chiltern
> 
> View attachment 21364


Firstly, that's lovely...

secondly, I'm off to the optician cause I can't see how it's held upright.


----------



## middleagecyclist (4 Apr 2013)

NotFabian said:


> Firstly, that's lovely...


Thanks.


NotFabian said:


> secondly, I'm off to the optician cause I can't see how it's held upright.


Hee, hee. It is held up with a couple of sticks under the far pedal. I then photoshopped them out of existence!


----------



## uphillstruggler (5 Apr 2013)

thought i would add this, makes me smile every time i ride it.

my ham fisted attempt at photography doesnt really do it justice


----------



## middleagecyclist (5 Apr 2013)

Here's the pic I did for another thread _before_ a few mins of Photoshop cloning.


----------



## theloafer (6 Apr 2013)

middleagecyclist said:


> Got my steel bike yesterday - a Hewitt Chiltern
> 
> View attachment 21364


 
now thats a stunning bike ...


----------



## bike junkie (6 Apr 2013)

Heres my 531 Dawes single speed conversion. Old steel and bomb proof.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Apr 2013)

middleagecyclist said:


> Here's the pic I did for another thread _before_ a few mins of Photoshop cloning.
> 
> View attachment 21414


It's a lovely looking bike, that - simple, smooth lines. Did you collect it or have it delivered? I got a Cheviot SE last year but couldn't do the 200-mile round trip to collect so it arrived in a box and it was set up so beautifully I didn't even want to change anything at all for the first 1000 miles.


----------



## fossala (7 Apr 2013)




----------



## kerndog (7 Apr 2013)

bike junkie said:


> Heres my 531 Dawes single speed conversion. Old steel and bomb proof.


 
I love that!

where did the bars come from?


----------



## middleagecyclist (7 Apr 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It's a lovely looking bike, that - simple, smooth lines. Did you collect it or have it delivered? I got a Cheviot SE last year but couldn't do the 200-mile round trip to collect so it arrived in a box and it was set up so beautifully I didn't even want to change anything at all for the first 1000 miles.


I live 26 miles away. Jumped on a train, walked to Hewitts, cycled home. Lovely day, perfect bike fit.


----------



## bike junkie (8 Apr 2013)

kerndog said:


> I love that!
> 
> where did the bars come from?


I ground a set of mountain bike bars back to raw and smoothed them out. gives them a aircraft engineering feel/look. Twas a Labour of love.


----------



## jazzkat (8 Apr 2013)

Here's mine.


----------



## Rezillo (9 Apr 2013)

I paid too much for the frame, and the components are all modern, but I like it. The frame has had a fair bit of blue touching up but overall is in good nick. The frame material is Excell Ultra, an Excell variant that I can find nothing about. I would have gone for a quill stem but polished alloy wide 26mm anatomic handlebars are few and far between. The Planet-X stuff looks ok, though.


----------



## David king of Mercia (10 Apr 2013)

We all often pay too much for the frame. I do like the silver handlebar and stem - they all seem to be black nowdays or white! Could you let me know the make of them please?


----------



## stumpy66 (10 Apr 2013)

David king of Mercia said:


> We all often pay too much for the frame. I do like the silver handlebar and stem - they all seem to be black nowdays or white! Could you let me know the make of them please?


It says on them , planet x unless my eyes deceive me


----------



## Rezillo (10 Apr 2013)

The handlebar and stem are from Planet X (high polished silver versions in the following links):

http://www.planet-x-bikes.co.uk/i/q/HBPX7075SD/planet_x_anatomic_road_bar_strada_7075

http://www.planet-x-bikes.co.uk/i/q/STPX3DF/planet_x_superlight_team_3d_forged_stem

Matching seatpost, also high polished silver:

http://www.planet-x-bikes.co.uk/i/q/SPPXSLT3D/planet_x_superlight_team_3d_forged_alloyseatpost

They are all very well finished.

The stem adapter:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/310546529577


----------



## David king of Mercia (11 Apr 2013)

Your eyes may not deceive you, but with my computer screen, my eyes certainly do me. Thanks for the links and I'll have an all shiney bike too


----------



## Basil.B (14 Apr 2013)

My Macinato.


----------



## fossala (14 Apr 2013)

David king of Mercia said:


> Your eyes may not deceive you, but with my computer screen, my eyes certainly do me. Thanks for the links and I'll have an all shiney bike too


You can get ritchey classics for not much more.


----------



## Psyclist (14 Apr 2013)

Basil.B said:


> View attachment 21987
> 
> 
> My Macinato.


 
Love it. Make me miss mine.


----------



## EltonFrog (14 Apr 2013)

Lovely looking bike that.


----------



## Rezillo (15 Apr 2013)

CarlP said:


> Lovely looking bike that.


 
Thanks. I've even been sad enough to order some matching yellow brake pads.

I've only been out on it a couple of times but it's also great to ride. Very positive acceleration, probably down to having little frame/bb flex. I can adjust the rear brakes very close to the rim without brake rub under load.

I now have too many bikes. Looks as if I will have to sell my Planet X Guerciotto Record build as the Lemond has usurped it.


----------



## albal (19 Apr 2013)




----------



## albal (19 Apr 2013)

1989 Raleigh Mirage , rebuilt 2010.


----------



## uphillstruggler (19 Apr 2013)

albal said:


> View attachment 22163


 
that looks pretty bombproof, nice


----------



## Kins (21 Apr 2013)

Recently bought for a fiver, new cables, regreased all the bearings in wheels, bb, head and fitted with new cables (except crossovers which will be here monday). Has a biopace chainset and reynolds 500 frame. What is astonishing to me is how nice this rides. I don't mean its good, its bloody excellent! so comfy and the pedalling and shifting is great. Going to my step brothers Dad so not a keeper but I'll have it back in an instant if he never uses it.


----------



## smokeysmoo (23 Apr 2013)

Traitor Exile for sale in classifieds HERE.

Very rare bike, beautifully finished


----------



## RedRider (25 Apr 2013)




----------



## fossyant (26 Apr 2013)

Current configuration with the new chain rings.


----------



## Cyclopathic (28 Apr 2013)

Psyclist said:


> Got a slightly better picture of the Mercian, still need foot retention


Did you paint the lug detailing yourself? I noticed it wasn't there on the first pics. If so you are a brave person indeed. It looks very good and highlights the beautiful lugs well. The whole thing is excellent and tastefully done.


----------



## Cycleops (28 Apr 2013)

fossyant said:


> Current configuration with the new chain rings.



Nice, love the chrome forks.


----------



## Psyclist (29 Apr 2013)

Cyclopathic said:


> Did you paint the lug detailing yourself? I noticed it wasn't there on the first pics. If so you are a brave person indeed. It looks very good and highlights the beautiful lugs well. The whole thing is excellent and tastefully done.


 
I did. And thanks!


----------



## dan_bo (3 May 2013)

fossyant said:


> Current configuration with the new chain rings.
> 
> View attachment 22415


----------



## AndyRM (3 May 2013)

dan_bo said:


>



Best. Gif. Ever.


----------



## smokeysmoo (3 May 2013)

dan_bo said:


>





AndyRM said:


> Best. Gif. Ever.


 
Nah it's not, Mr bo has many more in the same vein. Daffy Duck is a belter


----------



## monkeylc (3 May 2013)

Brilliant


----------



## PMarkey (6 May 2013)

My Graham Weigh 653 according to the original receipt, at some point it was refurbed by Ellis Briggs and for some reason has there decals on every tube other than the forks  Mainly ultegra with a Dura ace crankset ,wheels are MOST Wildcats at the moment as the tubs are a bit perished on the original wheels (Shimano 600 hubs with GP4,s)

Paul


----------



## apb (16 May 2013)

Here's a couple of my Raleigh. Just found time to put on a new headset. I'm not much of a Photographer sorry, or gardener.


----------



## iandg (18 May 2013)

Recently refurbished this 1977 Raleigh Supecourse and built it up as a fixed


----------



## swislon (24 May 2013)

P.H said:


> New toy, well the frameset is new, everything else has been swapped off another bike. Imported from the US, even with the duty and VAT it was a good saving on UK prices.
> SOMA ES, the ES stands for Extra Smooth and on the basis of a 30 mile shakedown ride today it is just that.
> Built up with 9 speed mix and match Campag, there's 5 groupsets in the mix! Plus brakes and pedals from Shimano, it's a confused bike.
> Excuse the Looong steerer, I've not made my mind up yet where to cut it, 15mm lower would be ideal for riding on the hoods, but leaving it where it is now would make using the drops for extended periods more likely. I'll do a couple of thousand miles before I get the hacksaw out.


Hi PH, I really like the look of your Soma ES, how do you like it now you've had it a few months? Steve


----------



## P.H (27 May 2013)

swislon said:


> Hi PH, I really like the look of your Soma ES, how do you like it now you've had it a few months? Steve


Hi Steve, could I answer that in a couple of weeks? I've put a few hundred miles in on it, but all quite short. I'm planning to use it for a couple of Audax next, a 200 and a 400, then I'll be happy to tell just if and how I like it.


----------



## swislon (28 May 2013)

P.H said:


> Hi Steve, could I answer that in a couple of weeks? I've put a few hundred miles in on it, but all quite short. I'm planning to use it for a couple of Audax next, a 200 and a 400, then I'll be happy to tell just if and how I like it.


No problem PH, you'll have a better idea after those kind of rides!


----------



## bigjim (29 May 2013)

My Skyline at my banana stop today.


----------



## JordanCarroll (31 May 2013)

Bigtallfatbloke said:


> Here are the two i will try to work on soon:




I bought one of those MBK frames off eBay recently for a fun/hipster/I need to build a bike to fill my time project!


----------



## JordanCarroll (31 May 2013)

My Longstaff, cross posting from the "show us your audax bike" thread


----------



## Sillyoldman (31 May 2013)

JordanCarroll said:


> My Longstaff, cross posting from the "show us your audax bike" thread



Looks lovely. I'd be happy to be riding round on that.


----------



## JordanCarroll (31 May 2013)

Thanks, I love it.

Although nowadays I'm not so happy, I have a niggling feeling that the steep 76 degree seat tube coupled with the brooks saddle (with their notoriously short rails) has placed me too forward on the bike. Having trouble with anterior knee pain, which can be caused by having your seat too far forward...


----------



## NotFabian (1 Jun 2013)

wicker man said:


> Recently refurbished this 1977 Raleigh Supecourse and built it up as a fixed


----------



## JordanCarroll (1 Jun 2013)

^Excellent build


----------



## HLaB (5 Jun 2013)

Not my steel but amazing


----------



## uphillstruggler (6 Jun 2013)

HLaB said:


> Not my steel but amazing


 hell yes


----------



## BUR70N (7 Jun 2013)

My bike I got for free that I am doing up... Reynolds 525 frame Not finished yet..






After the respray..


----------



## uphillstruggler (7 Jun 2013)

BUR70N said:


> My bike I got for free that I am doing up... Reynolds 525 frame Not finished yet..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
i like the light blue, looks good.

couldnt make out the manufacturer on the original picture, who was it? looks like you may need new tyres too!


----------



## BUR70N (7 Jun 2013)

I am not sure of the origins of this bike, the sticker said Not Just Bikes - R Palmer but I think he may of been a doer upper for bikes at a shop in Suffolk. Yeah the tyres are the solid type!

Thinking of turning it into a single speed bike as most of the components are too far gone, Dia Comp Blaze groupset.


----------



## uphillstruggler (7 Jun 2013)

just seen your other post re this one.

looks good whatever you decide to do with it.


----------



## BUR70N (7 Jun 2013)

Thanks uphillstruggler, just want to finish off now.. its been on that stand since taking the pics!


----------



## Enid Agnus Dei (12 Jun 2013)

My Raleigh Europa 5 speed from 1980 all steel and to me the best cycle ever made.


----------



## Archie_tect (12 Jun 2013)

Thought I'd posted a photo of my old Dawes Lightning which I bought new in Feb 1982 and still ride every week... here it is taken in 2009 [with the original saddle pedals, wheels and brake blocks].


----------



## Enid Agnus Dei (12 Jun 2013)

Archie_tect said:


> Thought I'd posted a photo of my old Dawes Lightning which I bought new in Feb 1982 and still ride every week... here it is taken in 2009 [with the original saddle pedals, wheels and brake blocks].


 
Nice looks like a good cycle like the blues on her too.


----------



## smokeysmoo (16 Jun 2013)

Here's my latest acquisition via roadrash of this parish. It's a Claud Butler Oracle with Reynolds Cromoly tubed frame, weighs a ton but it's a hoot to ride, well it was until the seatclamp bolt sheared today!

Picked it up last week but on closer inspection the hubs were pretty shot. I actually had the same wheels lying around so swapped them over with the tyres too, (I hate non-matching tyres TBH ), and now I'll get the other hubs re-built and put the original wheels back 'on stock' as spares.

I've sprayed the bar ends satin black as they were a rusty eyesore, and changed the seatpost QR as it wasn't clamping up tight enough for my @rse, but other than that I've done nowt, and it's my intention to even more of nowt to it.

I'd forgotten what a hoot it was tearing around woodland trails, this thing has turned me into a bit of a hooligan TBH. I think my next serious purchase might be a decent spec MTB again after this 











Second pic is on today's shakedown ride in the woods, ignore the saddle angle, it was working loose and when I got home and went to tighten it was when the bloody bolt broke!


----------



## 3narf (16 Jun 2013)

uphillstruggler said:


> You have to like the genesis bikes, very smart indeed


 
I agree, but I don't think I could own a bike with 'Genesis' on it! Might be mistaken for a hairy prog rock aficionado


----------



## Jordan Beddows (16 Jun 2013)

Here is mine. Raleigh pro race with a Reynolds 501 frame. I found it whilst clearing a loft out. It had been bought brand new, Done one 3 mile ride and then put up there and sat for nearly 20 years. Got it out, gave it a clean and oil and it's been great! I did change the tyres however, The rubber on the originals had gone brittle and was breaking up. I didn't fancy going to far on them....


----------



## P.H (17 Jun 2013)

swislon said:


> Hi PH, I really like the look of your Soma ES, how do you like it now you've had it a few months? Steve


 
Hi Steve, I said I'd give you a review of my SOMA ES once I'd done a few Audax on it, so a bit later than planned because the jury is still out. It rides lovely, I knew the geometry and size would suite me and it does. The Tange Prestige is a good tubeset, better than I thought it would be, some might call it a bit too flexi, but I like that on an Audax frame, though you wouldn't want to carry too much luggage on it. It wasn't an expensive frame, I imported in via Ebay USA so even with the tax and VAT it was still 30% cheaper than the UK price, though they weren't being given away, a bit dearer than the SPA Audax and a bit cheaper than the Thorn, which were also on the shortlist. But the finish is poor, the headtube needed facing, every thread needed cleaning, the seatpost needs a shim to stop it slipping and the paint is fragile (Though a lovely colour) I can imagine it'll be tatty and in need of a respray in a few years, much sooner than I'd expect from a decent finish. For this reason it may well not turn out to be the bargain it looked to be, I shall still enjoy riding it, but because of the finish don't feel I could recommend it to anyone.


----------



## AndyRM (17 Jun 2013)

Jordan Beddows said:


> Here is mine. Raleigh pro race with a Reynolds 501 frame. I found it whilst clearing a loft out. It had been bought brand new, Done one 3 mile ride and then put up there and sat for nearly 20 years. Got it out, gave it a clean and oil and it's been great! I did change the tyres however, The rubber on the originals had gone brittle and was breaking up. I didn't fancy going to far on them....



That's a very smart looking machine, and in much better nick than the vaguely battered one that I've seen parked around in Gosforth.


----------



## tdm (18 Jun 2013)

I used this bike this year for uni commuting etc. Recently sold it because I couldn't leave it here over the summer holiday.


----------



## seagull04 (19 Jun 2013)

Here's mine got it a few months ago and love it, my first ever road bike...


----------



## smokeysmoo (19 Jun 2013)

seagull04 said:


> Here's mine got it a few months ago and love it, my first ever road bike...


 
FYI, there's a seperate thread knocking about for alu frame bikes seagull.

Nice bike though, as modern bikes go I'm quite partial to a Moda.


----------



## mooseracer (24 Jun 2013)

My ancient Airborne Black Widow mtb. Rides great and is regularly used and abused!


----------



## lmk1 (25 Jun 2013)

a Peugeot Perthus which I got powder coated and finished in modern components. it's build form reyonds 753 steel and a joy to ride. i'll post a picture of the finished bike if anyone's interested.


----------



## Sillyoldman (25 Jun 2013)

lmk1 said:


> View attachment 25305
> 
> 
> a Peugeot Perthus which I got powder coated and finished in modern components. it's build form reyonds 753 steel and a joy to ride. i'll post a picture of the finished bike if anyone's interested.



Yes please


----------



## uphillstruggler (26 Jun 2013)

lmk1 said:


> View attachment 25305
> 
> 
> a Peugeot Perthus which I got powder coated and finished in modern components. it's build form reyonds 753 steel and a joy to ride. i'll post a picture of the finished bike if anyone's interested.


 
what are you waiting for then man?


----------



## jags (26 Jun 2013)

can i post photos from my smart phone on here.
serious i've no idea how to post photos other than my new super dooper smart phone i can post pics to face book and email but i'm lost after that.


----------



## lmk1 (26 Jun 2013)

re Peugeot perthus I can't upload a picture apologies however the 'file is to big for server to process'!!


----------



## lmk1 (26 Jun 2013)

managed to post the Peugeot perthus after messing about. Frame powder coated and finished with new bits and bobs


----------



## fossala (26 Jun 2013)

lmk1 said:


> View attachment 25330
> 
> 
> managed to post the Peugeot perthus after messing about. Frame powder coated and finished with new bits and bobs


I love this bike!


----------



## apb (26 Jun 2013)

lmk1 said:


> managed to post the Peugeot perthus after messing about. Frame powder coated and finished with new bits and bobs



This is the bike I want to build next. Very good job!


----------



## lmk1 (26 Jun 2013)

thanks very much it's a joy to ride. the only thing i'm considering changing are the wheels as I had reservations when I purchased the handbuilt ones I've put on it. they are 105 hubs with ambrosio evolution rims and 36 spokes which i'm tempted to keep for some light touring on another bike and replace with some lovely h plus son archetype rims. struggling to justify the purchase with family holiday approaching so will possibly wait till the end of summer before doing anything about it.


----------



## lmk1 (26 Jun 2013)

to apb thank you i'm enjoying it and you should keep an eye out for it as i'm in Lanark and through west Lothian way often enough


----------



## Sillyoldman (26 Jun 2013)

Wowee. A beauty.


----------



## apb (26 Jun 2013)

lmk1 said:


> to apb thank you i'm enjoying it and you should keep an eye out for it as i'm in Lanark and through west Lothian way often enough



I'll keep an eye out and the bolt cutters at hand.


----------



## lmk1 (26 Jun 2013)

lol it's not left unattended though if you took the wheels i'd have an excuse to upgrade!


----------



## Spokesmann (5 Jul 2013)

1960s Sun...


----------



## Gage (10 Jul 2013)

This thing has seen more miles then any of your full carbon bikes ever will lol.


----------



## fossyant (10 Jul 2013)

What's this carbon stuff you speak of.

Oi your saddle isn't level, front QR on wrong side and your tyres don't match. Tisk tisk.


----------



## Gage (10 Jul 2013)

fossyant said:


> What's this carbon stuff you speak of.
> 
> Oi your saddle isn't level, front QR on wrong side and your tyres don't match. Tisk tisk.



I'd be concerned if I still rode this one.


----------



## fossyant (10 Jul 2013)

Gage said:


> I'd be concerned if I still rode this one.



You don't still ride it. Argh.


----------



## 4F (24 Jul 2013)




----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Jul 2013)

dan_bo said:


>


 
Is he pumping the tyres up?


----------



## dan_bo (24 Jul 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Is he pumping the tyres up?


 
Furiously.


----------



## Sore Thumb (24 Jul 2013)




----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 Jul 2013)

4F said:


>



Veg is coming along nicely, 4F!


----------



## Hacienda71 (2 Aug 2013)

Work in progress. My 1980 Carlton Super Course.
531 tubing, Drilled Weinmann brake levers and 605 callipers, drilled rings, Mavic M40 rims laced to Campg hubs, Shimano 600 Freewheel, Suntour Cyclone front and rear mechs and Suntour power ratcheted levers.


----------



## sackville d (2 Aug 2013)

My Basso Viper fillet brazed Italian darling

OK ,traditionalists...Look away now.
Chris King H`set Ultegra 6600 Stis d`railers and brakes,Dura Ace 7700 Chainset
Hope Pro3s on Mavic Open Pros
Easton EA70 Hbars and stem
My 24 year old Rolls saddle on a Far Eastern carbon seat post

This frame is a total joy


----------



## ColinJ (2 Aug 2013)

I bumped into sackville d on a forum ride and we tried to mate our bikes to produce pedigree Basso Vipers, but it didn't work! Here's mine.






My other steel bike is my Rock Lobster 853 MTB ...


----------



## sackville d (3 Aug 2013)

ColinJ said:


> I bumped into sackville d on a forum ride and we tried to mate our bikes to produce pedigree Basso Vipers, but it didn't work! Here's mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To be fair Colin we did just sling em together at the top of Nick`O Pendle and I`m sure I wouldn`t be able to perform with 4 sweaty, heavy breathing blokes watching on....It works for some people tho apparently


----------



## musa (17 Aug 2013)

Steel is fantastic


----------



## GazK (17 Aug 2013)

This is my 84 Raleigh Gran Sport, finished a few weeks ago.


----------



## uphillstruggler (19 Aug 2013)

GazK said:


> This is my 84 Raleigh Gran Sport, finished a few weeks ago.


 
very nice indeed


----------



## IncoherentJeff (19 Aug 2013)

The Motobecane Concorde rides again!
Absolutely gutted she's too big for me, went for a 15 mile test ride around London on Saturday great fun (once I remembered to stop on my tip-toes! ).

If anyone has one with a frame smaller than this monster 24" frame... name your price


----------



## Teuchter (20 Aug 2013)

IncoherentJeff said:


>


Strange (to me at least) seeing a chain guard like that on a bike with derailleur gears. I presume it doesn't clash though.


----------



## IncoherentJeff (20 Aug 2013)

Teuchter said:


> Strange (to me at least) seeing a chain guard like that on a bike with derailleur gears. I presume it doesn't clash though.


 

I thought so too when I collected the bike.
It's a 5 speed. One sprocket at the front, 5 at the rear with a Sachs-Huret Commander indexed system.
Quite smooth shifting I've had it up and down through the gears no problems.


----------



## Enid Agnus Dei (23 Aug 2013)

Latest purchase at the cost of £20-00 rides well to say she was built in October 1978! Was bought to restore and sell on but now decided to keep her!


----------



## Enid Agnus Dei (23 Aug 2013)

rich p said:


> Here's my steel bike, an old Galaxy, better than throwing it away


 
Great idea!


----------



## fossala (24 Aug 2013)

This will be mine in a few days, have nitto randonneur handlebar and stem in the post to replace the ones on it. Also going to pick up some barend/downtube for it along with brakes.


----------



## carlton88 (28 Aug 2013)

A chum visited for a few days and we enjoyed some pleasant outings on the Carltons. Hope you can stand another snap of them.
I bet someone will know where this pic was taken.


----------



## Cycleops (28 Aug 2013)

carlton88 said:


> A chum visited for a few days and we enjoyed some pleasant outings on the Carltons. Hope you can stand another snap of them.
> I bet someone will know where this pic was taken.


 
What are those flat bars called? I bought a bike recently with a similar pair and bar end shifters.


----------



## carlton88 (28 Aug 2013)

North Road Bars. The owner maybe here soon to comment.


----------



## George Johnson (28 Aug 2013)

My friend Carlton 88 is correct.

This is my bike, and the bars are one of the various similar shapes called North Road bars.

I never could cope well with the full-on drop bars, but the Carlton looked very wrong with a modern flat bar, and so I did some research ...

They look well on a classical English frame, are comfortable and give superb control, though a slightly higher rider stance than drops as a rule. Good for older cyclists like me, and yet they are quite narrow and you can crouch down for a low wind resistance. I have the gears on the down-tube and the brakes fall to the hands very nicely, and allow for all the stopping power you could want on old style callipers, compared to riding on the hoods!

I like them. Not everyone would though ...

ATBfrom George


----------



## Simmer (30 Aug 2013)

Here is my ebay bargain which I've just added some bar-ends and mudguards. Dawes Backstreet circa 1993.


----------



## uphillstruggler (31 Aug 2013)

carlton88 said:


> A chum visited for a few days and we enjoyed some pleasant outings on the Carltons. Hope you can stand another snap of them.
> I bet someone will know where this pic was taken.


 
can I guess Cromer?

that glass tower is the Cromer RNLI museum I think. the pier is in the background?

do I win a prize? a dressed crab will do nicely


----------



## carlton88 (31 Aug 2013)

uphillstruggler said:


> can I guess Cromer?
> 
> that glass tower is the Cromer RNLI museum I think. the pier is in the background?
> 
> do I win a prize? a dressed crab will do nicely


 
You guessed right, it's Cromer.

Sorry, no crab!


----------



## George Johnson (4 Sep 2013)

Yes, Cromer! They do a nice sandwich and cup of tea up in Morrisons!

The two cycles shown are the same frame, same size, and mine is a few years older, but much altered from original. When I was given the cycle - about five years ago - it was borderline derelict, but looked just like Carlton 88's one less some chrome plate.

We had a nice few days of ambling about on the beautiful quiet lanes of Norfolk, and hills that are like nothing we have in Herefordshire and Worcestershire!

A strange thing about these two cycles is that in the right wind their front forks sing a beautiful little note, and this note is exactly in tune between the bikes!

ATB from George


----------



## Dan B (15 Sep 2013)

Winter commuter/pub bike, been riding for two weeks but still testing. Can't put handlebar tape on it until I've figured out where the creaking noise is coming from. And it needs a rear rack


----------



## Cycleops (15 Sep 2013)

George Johnson said:


> My friend Carlton 88 is correct.
> 
> This is my bike, and the bars are one of the various similar shapes called North Road bars.
> 
> George



Do you know why they are called "North Road" bars? Maybe there was some event conducted on the Great North Road?


----------



## biggs682 (15 Sep 2013)

this is my current wet weather commuter


----------



## Alembicbassman (15 Sep 2013)

My 1993 Dave Marsh after a quick makeover - new bar tape, cables, brake pads. Everything greased for winter, just the Cruds to fit.


----------



## fossala (15 Sep 2013)

Alembicbassman said:


> My 1993 Dave Marsh after a quick makeover - new bar tape, cables, brake pads. Everything greased for winter, just the Cruds to fit.


Damn that's some tight clearence, sure the guards will fit? Stunning bike though.


----------



## Origamist (26 Sep 2013)

1997 Peugeot Team Line 2000 - 60cm

Columbus Genius tubing and Campy 8 speed. Wheels have been swopped for silver DP18s. 

Currently being used for commuting duties, but not for much longer.


----------



## stumpy66 (26 Sep 2013)

Origamist said:


> 1997 Peugeot Team Line 2000 - 60cm
> 
> Columbus Genius tubing and Campy 8 speed. Wheels have been swopped for silver DP18s.
> 
> Currently being used for commuting duties, but not for much longer.


Looks lovely, anymore pics


----------



## uphillstruggler (27 Sep 2013)

Origamist said:


> 1997 Peugeot Team Line 2000 - 60cm
> 
> Columbus Genius tubing and Campy 8 speed. Wheels have been swopped for silver DP18s.
> 
> Currently being used for commuting duties, but not for much longer.


 
very smart


----------



## Goldie (4 Oct 2013)

Origamist said:


> 1997 Peugeot Team Line 2000 - 60cm
> 
> Columbus Genius tubing and Campy 8 speed. Wheels have been swopped for silver DP18s.
> 
> Currently being used for commuting duties, but not for much longer.


 Do you ride down Brooklands Road weekday mornings? I see a cracking Peugeot on there that's very like yours.


----------



## Origamist (5 Oct 2013)

Goldie said:


> Do you ride down Brooklands Road weekday mornings? I see a cracking Peugeot on there that's very like yours.



Yes, that's me (I can't imagine there's too many bikes like mine in the UK) - "Hello". What are you riding? Give me a wave!


----------



## 3narf (7 Oct 2013)

I love this thread!


----------



## roadrash (7 Oct 2013)

just been asked by a friends mum if i know anyone who might like to buy this mixte puegot and restore it , im tempted but it may be a bit too much work for me .its all origonal and hasnt been touched for years


----------



## roadrash (7 Oct 2013)

i cant seem to load the photos of the bike in full (file too big) if anyone wants to see it i will send them by email , anyone fancy a go at restoring it?????


----------



## roadrash (7 Oct 2013)

I've managed to roughly date the bike to 1977 from the head badge. But unsure of frame tubing. Any suggestions please.
RR


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (10 Oct 2013)

Just a late addition to the thread.
Here's my Carlton Kermesse, Currently languishing in the shed after the 'head on' episode. But hopefully making a return to tarmac soon...

Brilliant Selle Italia SL saddle BTW.
(Sorry about the saddlebag by the way! Ugly looking spud!).






And that's the front wheel of my Raleigh Merlin. In need of TLC, new cranks and cotterpins.
Maybe a pic of that later.


----------



## goody (10 Oct 2013)

Aravis 631 frame secondhand from ebay also sold by Hewitt and Pearsons so guessing it's made in some far eastern factory and stickered up as per the customers specs.
Stripped using a blowtorch and wire brush (Nitromors didn't touch the original paint) and primed and given a couple of coats of satin black.
Frame weighs 2kg (didn't weight the forks guessing 1kg) going to put most of the bits from my commuter onto this. will be used for commuting, audax, light touring and hoping it will give a more comfortable ride than my current alu bike. Maybe any improvements will be phsycological doesn't really matter if it doesn't work out then I'll start saving for some Ti. So far it's cost me £140 hopefully will recoup some of that when I sell the current frame and fork.


----------



## goody (10 Oct 2013)

Old Gazelle lugged 531, originally had canti brake bosses now removed. When I first got the bike i removed the brake bosses and all the braze ons and used it fixed then singlespeed for a few years. Then the rims wore out so I put the wheels from a three speed shopping bike on it and did Lands end to John O Groats on it. Need wheels, forks and bars to stick it on a turbo.
Here it is in a previous life.


----------



## petersull (11 Oct 2013)

Here is my £20 Puegeot. Eventully.


----------



## smokeysmoo (11 Oct 2013)

petersull said:


> Here is my £20 Peugeot. Eventually.


Your forks, or at least the right fork leg), appear to be FUBAR buddy 

I'd be changing those before I did anything else!


----------



## loz (12 Oct 2013)

Iceni branded reynolds 520 frame. Built up with used campag group set and odd wheels.


----------



## LimeBurn (16 Oct 2013)

Rebuilt my Galaxy, still needs a few touches to finish. racks, bottle cage and some period pedals to finish.


----------



## uphillstruggler (16 Oct 2013)

LimeBurn said:


> Rebuilt my Galaxy, still needs a few touches to finish. racks, bottle cage and some period pedals to finish.
> View attachment 30891


 
Hello Limeburn

I like the look of that, I think its a later version of mine (as refurbed in my profile picture) although I cant be sure, mine may be an echelon.

can I ask what front mech you are using? I have an old dura ace on at the moment but would like to change it to something less highly strung.

cheers


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Oct 2013)

1991 Trek 720 I bought from Craigslist last week. A wonderful riding bicycle, much like the geometry of the 520, but with upright handlebars and a welded frame. Very hard to find an old hybrid bicycle this big in my area, and especially in such great shape. Pretty much wax and ride, after threading brake cables through the rack I added. Probably one of the nicest bikes I've owned. It is pictured on the platform at the Normal Railroad Station, which is also part of the trail for bikes and runners.


----------



## Cycleops (22 Oct 2013)

Gravity Aided said:


> 1991 Trek 720 I bought from Craigslist last week. A wonderful riding bicycle, much like the geometry of the 520, but with upright handlebars and a welded frame. Very hard to find an old hybrid bicycle this big in my area, and especially in such great shape. Pretty much wax and ride, after threading brake cables through the rack I added. Probably one of the nicest bikes I've owned. It is pictured on the platform at the Normal Railroad Station, which is also part of the trail for bikes and runners.



I bought quite a nice 520 down here a little while ago for £30 (about $20), not for me but for my security guy. Very nice bike but fitted with what we call "north road bars". Will post a pic.


----------



## simon.r (2 Nov 2013)

I've just finished building this up:

















I'm not going to get chance to ride it properly for a few days, but a quick run up and down the road felt good - just the usual bar and saddle tweaking required.
I wanted to build a light-ish modern steel bike. It's come in at 20.5 lbs (or 9.3 kg if you prefer) and if I say so myself, I'm pleased with the result


----------



## bigjim (8 Nov 2013)

Just arrived today. Got a Brooks saddle awaiting. Not ridden it yet.


----------



## fossyant (13 Nov 2013)

Doesn't look used !!


----------



## bigjim (13 Nov 2013)

fossyant said:


> Doesn't look used !!


Might not be. It's a 1985 model.
I've found out that the B/B hardly turns. Eventually I managed to get the adjustable B/B cup off [the fixed cup will not move]. The bearing are in races and the grease had turned into a heavy tar. I cleaned it all up and the bearings are looking shiny and new. So I repacked it all with new grease and it's turning freely now.
Time for a ride.


----------



## bigjim (5 Dec 2013)

I got rid of my lightweight alloy/carbon bikes because of my [maybe irrational] fear of carbon breakage and a harsh ride on long days.
I still wanted a light road bike so I bought this 853 Steel frame and forks.
Built it up from my box of bits and it comes in at less than 10kg for a big frame. It's a Special Products build and for some reason has a braze-on for a race number under the top tube.


----------



## Alembicbassman (8 Dec 2013)

Just finished a makeover on the old Randonneur. Added a Selle Rolls saddle, Dia Compe 204 canti-brake levers, alloy quill pedals, microfibre bar tape, new cables throughout.


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Dec 2013)

A very nice bicycle, and a fine job on the makeover^


----------



## Alembicbassman (14 Dec 2013)

New project. Got this from my LBS, NOS Tange Cr-Mo DB frameset for under 50 nicker  Slightly oversized tubes, 130mm spaced.


----------



## Idoru (22 Dec 2013)

Just rescued this from the brother in laws garage, trying to figure out if it's worth converting into a winter hack


----------



## stumpy66 (24 Dec 2013)

Idoru said:


> Just rescued this from the brother in laws garage, trying to figure out if it's worth converting into a winter hack


Of course it is


----------



## Crocket (25 Dec 2013)

Cooperman said:


> Anyone out there keen on steel .......
> 
> Here is a Ron Cooper hand built frame (sadky with incorrect decals...)
> 
> To kick off with .......send in your photos and thoughts on steel is real


----------



## Crocket (25 Dec 2013)

I had a bad cartilage op and couldn't run anymore but I could pedal so I thought it a good time to get a bike. Argos of Bristol made me a beauty which I will show you a fifteen year old photo of. It was 753, very comfortable and springy; I thought it was what a Ferrari must feel like or a thoroughbred; when I pressed the pedals it sprang forward. Mr. Needham of Argos measured me up on his special jig and interestingly enough Terry Dolan was there on business so he attended the fitting with the boss.
A couple of years ago I was riding on that path in front of Santa Monica and my leg didn't seem to want to work so I thought I must quickly sell my Argos when I get home. I did and very soon regretted it for the following year in LA again visiting my daughter my leg was fine and I was going up and down that path from Santa Monica to Manhattan Beach every day - not a long journey but the leg was fine so when I got back I bought a carbon framed Planet X R57 which I think is one of the prettiest of the new sloping top tube designs, as nice as the Canondale SuperSix. It had a Sram Force groupset and was about half as much as it could have been in terms of price.- Planet X are pretty good for price. However through the long wet summer of 2012 I fell out of love with the dull thud of the carbon and thirsted for steel.

I'm writing to you now to show off my new steel. It's a Mercian custom made for me in 853, with Ultegra 6800 groupset, (which doesn't look as good as a silver spider but then I wasn't building a retro machine.) Brooks Ti Swallow, cheap but elegant Kalloy seatpost, lovely 3TTT quill stem, exactly the same one as on my Argos, bought from Planet X again for very little, Deda 215 Deep bars, silver would have been preferable but the 5 bars that I returned were not quite right, Gilles Berthoud bar end stops, Mavic Kyserium Elite S wheels, Shimano A600 touring pedals (ultegra really) Other stuff I haven't put on the bike yet of which I'd just like to mention the great AJS saddle bag advertised on ebay as 'leather saddle bag not Brooks,' it is a wonderful leathery smelling thing and although the Brooks Challenge bag is a sweet little thing it is too little. Anyway I just wanted to share these photos with you as I know you like to drool over steel.


----------



## AndyRM (26 Dec 2013)

Crocket said:


> I had a bad cartilage op and couldn't run anymore but I could pedal so I thought it a good time to get a bike. Argos of Bristol made me a beauty which I will show you a fifteen year old photo of. It was 753, very comfortable and springy; I thought it was what a Ferrari must feel like or a thoroughbred; when I pressed the pedals it sprang forward. Mr. Needham of Argos measured me up on his special jig and interestingly enough Terry Dolan was there on business so he attended the fitting with the boss.
> A couple of years ago I was riding on that path in front of Santa Monica and my leg didn't seem to want to work so I thought I must quickly sell my Argos when I get home. I did and very soon regretted it for the following year in LA again visiting my daughter my leg was fine and I was going up and down that path from Santa Monica to Manhattan Beach every day - not a long journey but the leg was fine so when I got back I bought a carbon framed Planet X R57 which I think is one of the prettiest of the new sloping top tube designs, as nice as the Canondale SuperSix. It had a Sram Force groupset and was about half as much as it could have been in terms of price.- Planet X are pretty good for price. However through the long wet summer of 2012 I fell out of love with the dull thud of the carbon and thirsted for steel.
> 
> I'm writing to you now to show off my new steel. It's a Mercian custom made for me in 853, with Ultegra 6800 groupset, (which doesn't look as good as a silver spider but then I wasn't building a retro machine.) Brooks Ti Swallow, cheap but elegant Kalloy seatpost, lovely 3TTT quill stem, exactly the same one as on my Argos, bought from Planet X again for very little, Deda 215 Deep bars, silver would have been preferable but the 5 bars that I returned were not quite right, Gilles Berthoud bar end stops, Mavic Kyserium Elite S wheels, Shimano A600 touring pedals (ultegra really) Other stuff I haven't put on the bike yet of which I'd just like to mention the great AJS saddle bag advertised on ebay as 'leather saddle bag not Brooks,' it is a wonderful leathery smelling thing and although the Brooks Challenge bag is a sweet little thing it is too little. Anyway I just wanted to share these photos with you as I know you like to drool over steel.



This post is worthless without pics...


----------



## young Ed (27 Dec 2013)

thats mine a very very heavy thing down the workshop atm but still rolls!
Cheers Ed


----------



## Crocket (31 Dec 2013)

AndyRM said:


> This post is worthless without pics...


 Yes, I know; I don't know how to add the photos. Tell me what to click on in order to download the photos.
Crocket


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (31 Dec 2013)

Crocket said:


> Yes, I know; I don't know how to add the photos. Tell me what to click on in order to download the photos.
> Crocket


When you first join you are limited in what you can do as an anti-spam measure. When you've made the requisite number of posts (which I think you just did) a button will appear marked "upload a file" next to the "post reply" one and you can use this to load pictures to the site from your computer.


----------



## fossyant (3 Jan 2014)

Decided to winterise my Ribble 653 at long last (I commute on a fixed mudguarded bike).

Main reason for not attempting it before, is the clearances are very tight under the brakes and from wheel to down tube.

Just received some SKS Raceblade Longs, and fitted them. Fairly straight forward, but the front brake brackets needed cutting short where they mount to the brake and the stays needed bending so that the guards cleared the down tube (less than 5mm).

Now complete for club runs and weekend winter (read all year) rides.


----------



## AndyRM (4 Jan 2014)

I like the festive red pedals with the green paintwork.


----------



## wisdom (6 Jan 2014)

Now the backup bike.A dream to ride just need to put the clipless pedals on if only I could get these off.they have neen on since new and I wasnt as wise then.Would like to restore it in the summer.


----------



## dodgy (6 Jan 2014)

My first steel frame in 20 years at least, but it's great. Nice to have plenty of clearance for mudguards. I'd say this frame feels stiffer than my titanium bike.


----------



## SWSteve (6 Jan 2014)

@dodgy That front guard looks very, very close to the ground


----------



## dodgy (6 Jan 2014)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> @dodgy That front guard looks very, very close to the ground



Excellent!


----------



## iandg (7 Jan 2014)

These 2 are currently 'on the road' (both 1970s '531')




Fixed by windy_, on Flickr




Ready for Winter by windy_, on Flickr

...and I have an Aravis Audax (631) currently stripped down and undergoing an annual service


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (10 Jan 2014)

Here is my earley nineties Battaglin. I have had it powder coated and put some stickers on it. Now need to have it lacquered and then build it back up. Not sure about the carbon forks, may get another set of nice shiney steel ones!


----------



## fossyant (10 Jan 2014)

Martin Archer said:


> Here is my earley nineties Battaglin. I have had it powder coated and put some stickers on it. Now need to have it lacquered and then build it back up. Not sure about the carbon forks, may get another set of nice shiney steel ones!



Chromed forks needed. Is this Columbus framed ?


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (10 Jan 2014)

Its Columbus CroMo


----------



## Sillyoldman (10 Jan 2014)

fossyant said:


> Chromed forks needed. Is this Columbus framed ?



Most definitely, but still looking good


----------



## alecstilleyedye (16 Jan 2014)

'58 Carlton brought back to gears from fixed. 

no end of bodging required, but it's a nice ride...


----------



## Origamist (18 Jan 2014)

Genesis Equilibrium 10 2014. Ready for commuting duties.


----------



## Sillyoldman (19 Jan 2014)

Origamist said:


> Genesis Equilibrium 10 2014. Ready for commuting duties.


Nice. What's the make of the bottle holder Origamist. Very cool.


----------



## thegravestoneman (19 Jan 2014)

Get those mudguard stats cut! other than that very nice


----------



## Origamist (20 Jan 2014)

thegravestoneman said:


> Get those mudguard stats cut! other than that very nice


 
The fettling continues and the stays are in a sate of flux due to experiments with different tyre widths. My aim was to squeeze 700c x 30 ice tyres in there - but it is proving to be a bridge too far...


----------



## Origamist (20 Jan 2014)

Sillyoldman said:


> Nice. What's the make of the bottle holder Origamist. Very cool.


 
I've forgotten! I'll look into and get back to you...


----------



## Origamist (20 Jan 2014)

Origamist said:


> I've forgotten! I'll look into and get back to you...


 
It's the fancy sounding: _Velo Orange Moderniste_ bottle cage.


----------



## Sillyoldman (20 Jan 2014)

Origamist said:


> It's the fancy sounding: _Velo Orange Moderniste_ bottle cage.


Thanks, will look out for one of those. Very smart.


----------



## BSRU (29 Jan 2014)

About to lay out £500 for a deposit on a Shand Skinnymalinky, my current N+1 target.
Considered going for a nice carbon bike but thought a quality steel road bike will always look great.


----------



## simon.r (29 Jan 2014)

BSRU said:


> About to lay out £500 for a deposit on a Shand Skinnymalinky, my current N+1 target.
> Considered going for a nice carbon bike but thought a quality steel road bike will always look great.



They do look gorgeous. I'm looking forward to seeing one in the flesh at http://www.bespoked.cc/ Let us know what you think when you get it.


----------



## BSRU (29 Jan 2014)

simon.r said:


> They do look gorgeous. I'm looking forward to seeing one in the flesh at http://www.bespoked.cc/ Let us know what you think when you get it.


I was going to visit Bespoked myself to have a look at them but they moved the event to London this year, much easier for me to go to Bristol.
I expect I will not be disappointed when it arrives, still not sure if I am going to ride it or mount on the wall


----------



## Alembicbassman (30 Jan 2014)

Butterworth completed. Was going to kit it out with 8 speed downtube shifters, but decided to take the 9 speed Tiagra GS off my Halfords Vanquish frame after I'd bought all the new 8 speed stuff - d'oh ! Now I need to look for something else to fit all the new stuff to.


----------



## Sillyoldman (31 Jan 2014)

My girl with new Athena groupset and wheels


----------



## Rustybucket (31 Jan 2014)

Hopefully getting my new bike tomorrow - cant wait, will post up some picks
never had a steel bike before


----------



## Rustybucket (31 Jan 2014)

Sillyoldman said:


> My girl with new Athena groupset and wheels


 
Very nice bike - what mudguards are they out of interest?


----------



## Philiosfogus (31 Jan 2014)

My newly completed Frank Herety Columbus SL with Shimano 600 groupset.
I'm a very happy chap today


----------



## Sillyoldman (31 Jan 2014)

Rustybucket said:


> Very nice bike - what mudguards are they out of interest?


Thanks, the mudguards are Bontrager something or other. They have them at Evans. They look ugly but are rattle free and very easy to set up and adjust.


----------



## Rustybucket (1 Feb 2014)

My new bike - going for a test ride round surrey hills tomorrow - I know I need to raise handlebars as I have to reach abit. Other than that happy with her.


----------



## apb (2 Feb 2014)

Philiosfogus said:


> My newly completed Frank Herety Columbus SL with Shimano 600 groupset.
> I'm a very happy chap today
> View attachment 37277


Lovely bike. Did you build those wheels yourself? They both look laced correctly but just one spoke hole out.

A


----------



## Philiosfogus (2 Feb 2014)

apb said:


> Lovely bike. Did you build those wheels yourself? They both look laced correctly but just one spoke hole out.



I bought them off eBay, what are the implications of them being one spoke hole out?


----------



## apb (2 Feb 2014)

aesthetics mainly. The valve should be between the two straight spokes, which makes it easier to get to the valve. But other than that they look laced correctly.


----------



## JoeyB (2 Feb 2014)

Bought this on Thursday, lots to do....


----------



## fossyant (3 Feb 2014)

The Ribble out for a spin yesterday.


----------



## fossyant (3 Feb 2014)

Philiosfogus said:


> My newly completed Frank Herety Columbus SL with Shimano 600 groupset.
> I'm a very happy chap today
> View attachment 37277


 
Fantastic !


----------



## john-boy (11 Feb 2014)

Christopher said:


> Dawes Giro 300 at its weigh-in. 11.2kg! Fat pig


thats lighter than my alloy framed bike


----------



## john-boy (15 Feb 2014)

I picked this up yesterday as a little project for the grand total of naff all. I am lead to believe its a 1982 Peugeot Criterium De Luxe Sport (PH10).
It has Weinmann brakes, Sachs Componants and Rigida rims.


----------



## AndyRM (16 Feb 2014)

john-boy said:


> I picked this up yesterday as a little project for the grand total of naff all. I am lead to believe its a 1982 Peugeot Criterium De Luxe Sport (PH10).
> It has Weinmann brakes, Sachs Componants and Rigida rims.



That blue is gorgeous! Looks in excellent nick as well. Happy building!


----------



## dan_bo (16 Feb 2014)

Philiosfogus said:


> My newly completed Frank Herety Columbus SL with Shimano 600 groupset.
> I'm a very happy chap today
> View attachment 37277



thats kin awful-you should be ashamed- allow me to dispose of it for you.

thank me later etc etc.


----------



## MissTillyFlop (16 Feb 2014)

My new baby - so comfy, like riding a couch!


----------



## SS Retro (20 Feb 2014)

Made a few changes since I posted back on page 40, its now become my dedicated winter/rubbish weather bike.

Changes:
New wheels under a planet x warranty claim, fizik bar tape in grey (I know its breaking the black or white form rules), SKS Olympic mudguards, KMC chain, this might be changed as I have a silver KMC kool chain instock! XLC minimalist road pads and holders, Shimano PD A520 road spd pedals, Onza chain ring bolts, and Conti tyres.

*Before:*





*Now:*


----------



## Sillyoldman (20 Feb 2014)

Like it. The fit you achieved with the mudguards is outstanding.


----------



## SS Retro (21 Feb 2014)

Sillyoldman said:


> Like it. The fit you achieved with the mudguards is outstanding.



Bit of a perfectionist (read ocd) I would rather spend a couple of hours getting something right than it look awful, worst part of the guards was getting them to sit straight front to back. My buddy has just had a custom steel audax bike built when he turned up on it I spent an hour refitting the mudguards as you could see daylight under them shocking fit for what he paid!


----------



## uphillstruggler (21 Feb 2014)

just a quick update on the Dawes I bought about a year or so ago.

I bought it from a chap on ebay for about 50 quid. the frame was pitted, the wheels a little shot and the running gear had been removed, see below






I had the frame sandblasted and resprayed as close as possible - in reality, no where near.

I sourced some parts on ebay and through mates, stuck my RS30 wheels on it and turned it into this - excuse the odd angles, I was redoing the bars etc when this picture was taken

and finally, changed the wheels over to the stock ones that came with my Genesis Equilibrium, added the crud catchers and voila! it gets used for all sorts hence the cable locks.


----------



## jayonabike (21 Feb 2014)

SS Retro said:


> Bit of a perfectionist (read ocd) I would rather spend a couple of hours getting something right than it look awful


I'm the same, I spent an hour getting the mudguards to sit right on my Dawes Audax


----------



## User169 (21 Feb 2014)

New commuter. Weighs a tonne, but does the job.


----------



## vickster (23 Feb 2014)

My genesis is almost ready 

http://s2.photobucket.com/user/bockers/media/Cycling/20140221_007_zps8ef72a8e.jpg.html


----------



## ianrauk (23 Feb 2014)

vickster said:


> My genesis is almost ready
> 
> http://s2.photobucket.com/user/bockers/media/Cycling/20140221_007_zps8ef72a8e.jpg.html




That is a lovely colour.


----------



## craigwend (23 Feb 2014)

As it's steel 'Dawes time' ...

The much used & abused 97 Galaxy, ready for a few upgrades ...






New Tektro rear canti, as the original had become pants...





New wheels c/o http://www.yourspokes.co.uk/ (Sputnik rims XT hubs) to replace the old & failing Mavic 221's






Much needed -new chain, cassette , bottom bracket & gear cables c/o http://site.wilsonswheels.k-hosting.co.uk/?page_id=75







Everything back on


----------



## uphillstruggler (24 Feb 2014)

vickster said:


> My genesis is almost ready
> 
> http://s2.photobucket.com/user/bockers/media/Cycling/20140221_007_zps8ef72a8e.jpg.html



I don't think you will regret it, it will be worth the wait I think.

@ianrauk - the colour is called burnt copper on the website - a bit dramatic but up close its even better.


----------



## SS Retro (24 Feb 2014)

vickster said:


> My genesis is almost ready
> 
> http://s2.photobucket.com/user/bockers/media/Cycling/20140221_007_zps8ef72a8e.jpg.html


Stunning!


----------



## Mike! (24 Feb 2014)

vickster said:


> My genesis is almost ready
> 
> http://s2.photobucket.com/user/bockers/media/Cycling/20140221_007_zps8ef72a8e.jpg.html



Very nice, but boy are your legs long!!


----------



## vickster (24 Feb 2014)

It's not been set up for me. I've not yet even sat on it! I think the saddle maybe a tad high right now


----------



## sackville d (1 Mar 2014)

My revamped Basso Viper.I recently dismantled my Gios so put the Time forks from that on to the Basso along with the Campag seat post.Then an online bikestore in Preston had a deal on some DA 9000 shifters......well then I had to get the Ultegra 11 speed mechs and brakes didn`t I? Along with an 11-28 cassette.I`m 50 this year so its with an eye on my advancing years that I`ve decided to treat myself to an extra sprocket you see

So then what? A new wheel to take an 11 speed cassette.
I wanted a new Hope RS Mono rear wheel in gold to go with my Pro 3 hubbed front wheel...but Hope have stopped anodising in gold
so went for a full pair in blue hubs with black DT Swiss on black Open Pro built by Jamie at Cycle World in Halifax
Handle bar and stem are Easton EA70, Chris King headset and DA 7700 cranks all topped off with my 20 year old Rolls.I took it for a little spin last week and the carbon forks have transformed an already great bike.
Front mech needed a bit of a tweak but other than that....Ladies and Gents, my new Bike Number 1.


----------



## dan_bo (1 Mar 2014)

sackville d said:


> My revamped Basso Viper.I recently dismantled my Gios so put the Time forks from that on to the Basso along with the Campag seat post.Then an online bikestore in Preston had a deal on some DA 9000 shifters......well then I had to get the Ultegra 11 speed mechs and brakes didn`t I? Along with an 11-28 cassette.I`m 50 this year so its with an eye on my advancing years that I`ve decided to treat myself to an extra sprocket you see
> 
> So then what? A new wheel to take an 11 speed cassette.
> I wanted a new Hope RS Mono rear wheel in gold to go with my Pro 3 hubbed front wheel...but Hope have stopped anodising in gold
> ...



oooh now then. Very nice.


----------



## bigjim (9 Mar 2014)

At last. Finished. I think. Not sure about the mudguards. Till I go out in the rain.


----------



## davester65 (12 Mar 2014)

My new wheels half way round its first 20 mile ride.......30 years old this year and looking as good as new after a bit of tlc.


----------



## IncoherentJeff (14 Mar 2014)

Here's my 1990's Peugeot Sandshark MTB, which I use for hard pack trails, light off-roading & tow-paths etc. Took this photo on my ride this afternoon.




The top half of the seat tube was sprayed black by the previous owner either to keep some rust at bay or as a theft deterrent. I've owned it for the last 6 months or so and love it.


----------



## AndyRM (14 Mar 2014)

IncoherentJeff said:


> Here's my 1990's Peugeot Sandshark MTB, which I use for hard pack trails, light off-roading & tow-paths etc. Took this photo on my ride this afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good use of daffodils.


----------



## Alembicbassman (28 Mar 2014)

The Tony Butterworth has become my regular club run bike this Winter, very comfy with Selle Rolls saddle and full SKS Bluemenls Olympic mudguards


----------



## George Johnson (29 Mar 2014)

George Johnson said:


> My friend Carlton 88 is correct.
> 
> This is my bike, and the bars are one of the various similar shapes called North Road bars.
> 
> ...



After the Winter, the Sprong, and for the Carlton a change to the North Road bar setting. I have turned it upside down, or is that right side up!














The first one shows the Carlton as it was three years ago, and unchanged in set-up till about a month ago. The second shows the side profile last weekend and the third gives more idea how the handlebar is.

I have a nice weekend of cycle riding in Norfolk at the end of July, but meanwhile the bike remains my daily commuter, and pleasure cycle as well.

ATB from George


----------



## djb1971 (30 Mar 2014)

My new do it all bike at the top of Bwlch y Groes yesterday.


----------



## Sturmey_Hub (2 Apr 2014)

A very beautiful bike. Love it.


----------



## mcshroom (4 Apr 2014)

My Dawes Horizon in full touring configuration


----------



## cnb (12 Apr 2014)

My new Surly.....


----------



## cnb (12 Apr 2014)

Ha Ha..Computers one day i'll get the hang of them..


----------



## cnb (12 Apr 2014)

My new Surly.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (12 Apr 2014)

cnb said:


> Ha Ha..Computers one day i'll get the hang of them..


It's not just you. There's some sort of glitch going on today - loads of double posts and other problems.


----------



## cnb (12 Apr 2014)

Thanks i thought it was me...


----------



## cnb (12 Apr 2014)

Thanks i thought it was me...


----------



## Yellow7 (16 Apr 2014)

My steel tourer '_Yellow-7_',: Rohloff hub, Son dynamo, Tune cranks, Surly racks, Brooks B67 and the just visible horn-mounted Tango sad sat-nav doll.


----------



## HovR (16 Apr 2014)

It's been a while, and I've made quite a few changes to my Peugeot PGN10, so here's an update!

Before:






After:






Wheels upgraded to Fulcrum Racing 7's, original derailleur refitted with Shimano 9 speed cassette (replacing 6 speed freewheel), Charge Spoon saddle fitted with longer seat post, chainset changed to a Stronglight Single with new Shimano sealed BB, pedals upgraded to Shimano PD-M530's, tires changed to Vittoria Rubinos, and rear brake fitted.

Also fitted, a whole tonne of accessories which kind of spoil the looks, but are somewhat essential (lights, pump etc). Next up, replacing the original brakes with a pair of Miche dual pivots, and the levers with a pair of Cane Creek aero levers!


----------



## AndyRM (16 Apr 2014)

HovR said:


> It's been a while, and I've made quite a few changes to my Peugeot PGN10, so here's an update!
> 
> Before:
> 
> ...



Quite a trick turning one bike into two. Did you melt down the steel and reforge some ultra thin tubes?


----------



## John the Canuck (16 Apr 2014)

davester65 said:


> View attachment 39774
> 
> 
> My new wheels half way round its first 20 mile ride....................



hi 

very nice

where did you source those tyres..?


----------



## John the Canuck (16 Apr 2014)

my first 'road' bike since 1960

a Peugeot P10PG model ''Loire''
pretty much original - a relube, new cables, tubes and saddle; and i had my first ride..!!
.


----------



## davester65 (19 Apr 2014)

John the Canuck said:


> hi
> 
> very nice
> 
> where did you source those tyres..?



Thanks, the tyres are Michelin Dynamic Classics in 700x20. Mine came from Chain Reaction Cycles about £8 each, only a cheap tyre but i'll probably do less than 1000 miles on that bike this year, so for that money they're disposable :-)


----------



## iandg (25 Apr 2014)

My Audax/Touring bike


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 May 2014)

Spa Steel Audax at the Isle of Grain today


----------



## Pottsy (4 May 2014)

Just built this up. A frame from the early 90's I believe.


----------



## Nigel182 (6 May 2014)

Got my Singlespeed how I want it now, was told it's Reynolds 501 Tubing and think the 27.0mm Seatpost confirms this, it was built in 1973 so it's just a little younger than me... !!!!
No Idea what the model was it does have hidden routing for rear brake but can't seem to place it model stickers weren't left on it when I got hold of it.


----------



## John the Canuck (6 May 2014)

Pottsy said:


> Just built this up. A frame from the early 90's I believe.



NICE - i'm beginning to get very  about red bikes.....................


----------



## Dogtrousers (18 May 2014)

This is my Dawes Shadow, at Keadby on FNRttC York-Hull this weekend.

From what I can make out it was a bottom of the range bike in about '85. It's Reynolds 500 which I think it basic non-butted tubing. I bought it about 4 years ago for £50 as a means to get back into cycling. It was in good nick and hadn't been ridden much, just stored.

I'm afraid I've taken a very non-retro-purist approach to it. I replaced the (steel) wheels and the brakes to give me a braking system that actually works. I've replaced the horrible suicide levers with some no-name aero ones that took a big bash in an off last year. They'll probably get replaced again soon. The whole drive train I replaced with some Shimano 8 speed MTB stuff and a compact chainset from Spa to enable me and my weedy legs to go up hills.


----------



## fossala (18 May 2014)

My Moulton TSR30


----------



## djb1971 (28 May 2014)

Just treated myself to some panniers. They'll be full this weekend or next, can't decide which yet!


----------



## lip03 (2 Jun 2014)

New tourer project picked up at the weekend, was going to sell but on closer inspection its going to be a nice little tidy up project :-)


----------



## Cyclist33 (2 Jun 2014)

Yellow7 said:


> My steel tourer '_Yellow-7_',: Rohloff hub, Son dynamo, Tune cranks, Surly racks, Brooks B67 and the just visible horn-mounted Tango sad sat-nav doll.


Nice, where was that?


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (3 Jun 2014)

Tonight I finally got to ride my new bike. I say new, its actually 20 years old. I have been slowly (and I mean slowly) getting it back to a useable bike after I left it in the garden to rot. The last time I used it was when I was hit from behind on a roundabout and that stopped me cycling for 15 years. I have used more modern parts on it than were available at the time, but nothing expensive, manily bits from other bikes I have. Its still not perfect, the gears do not index quite as they should (suspected bent front mech hanger bent from the last accident or maybe one of the two before that!) The bars and levers are not quite in the right position etc But do you know what? I had forgotten what a great bike it is to ride. Steel absorbs the bumps so much better than the carbon and aluminium frames I have ridden since back into cycling. It may be heavier and slower (although the ride home was at the same speed I do on my carbon DI2 equipped bike) but this one is here to stay.












Bent hanger?


----------



## Alembicbassman (3 Jun 2014)

Sold my Genesis Day One singlespeed and bought another Reynolds 520 beastie.


----------



## Sturmey_Hub (4 Jun 2014)

It is surprising just how many of these photographs are taken inside somebody's home. I'm beginning to think I'm the only one with a bike shed.!


----------



## Yellow7 (4 Jun 2014)

Sturmey_Hub said:


> It is surprising just how many of these photographs are taken inside somebody's home. I'm beginning to think I'm the only one with a bike shed.!



Most people are too focused on the subject and over-look the background (kitchen units, radiator, fence). Take the bike out for a spin and photograph it in it's real 'home', the countryside.


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (4 Jun 2014)

Take photos when out on a ride? That means stopping. No chance.


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Jun 2014)

My late 60's early 70's Dawes Kingpin that a spent a disproportionate amount of time, money and energy restoring. But I did enjoy the process.


----------



## turbotronics (8 Jun 2014)

this is my 1976 puch wich was my dads now mine 
i restored it to a retro look


----------



## Cyclist33 (9 Jun 2014)

My newly acquired Jamis Quest Elite - 631 steel tubes - great ride!


----------



## Cyclist33 (9 Jun 2014)

Saddle height sorted and wheel lamps now removed... don't know whether to keep the pie plate on or not..?


----------



## David Higson (10 Jun 2014)

Here's a picture of my three-speed 1983 Dawes Diploma, picked up for very little indeed and in process of restoration. It's made of Dawes "Supertube" steel but this is outweighed (literally) by the 27" steel rims.


----------



## stevevw (10 Jun 2014)

My new fixed gear bike and the tool to make it.
Columbus Spirit for lugs. May be some time before I ride it.


----------



## AndyRM (10 Jun 2014)

Cool! You'll have to do a build thread with plenty of pictures.


----------



## lip03 (10 Jun 2014)

My raleigh medale with a shiny new wheelset :-)


----------



## Rafferty (11 Jun 2014)

Built from parts I had spare, apart from the rack and bar tape. Sturmey 3 speed with bar-end shifter. Cardiff leather saddle with copper plated rails and bag loops.







I wanted a 'retro' machine as a kick back at all the unnecessary 'fluff' available today.


----------



## Dogtrousers (11 Jun 2014)

lip03 said:


> My raleigh medale with a shiny new wheelset :-)


 
Like the bike , but nul points for the background I'm afraid

Come on, even a radiator would be better than a wheelie bin


----------



## lip03 (11 Jun 2014)

Dogtrousers said:


> Like the bike , but nul points for the background I'm afraid
> 
> Come on, even a radiator would be better than a wheelie bin


haha i'll try get one next to a tree or something tonight hoping to get out for an hour


----------



## Cycleops (11 Jun 2014)

lip03 said:


> View attachment 47375
> My raleigh medale with a shiny new wheelset :-)


Don't leave it there for too long, the bin men might get the wrong idea!

And don't take pics in the late afternoon!


----------



## lip03 (12 Jun 2014)

Dogtrousers said:


> Like the bike , but nul points for the background I'm afraid
> 
> Come on, even a radiator would be better than a wheelie bin







Hows that?


----------



## YahudaMoon (12 Jun 2014)

lip03 said:


> View attachment 47556
> 
> Hows that?



Not bad though part the wheel image is missing and the picture is dominatated by shadows.

Also looks a little washed / bleached out, maybe turn down your exposure settings ?


----------



## lip03 (13 Jun 2014)

YahudaMoon said:


> Not bad though part the wheel image is missing and the picture is dominatated by shadows.
> 
> Also looks a little washed / bleached out, maybe turn down your exposure settings ?


oh go away  lol


----------



## dan_bo (13 Jun 2014)

stevevw said:


> View attachment 47356
> View attachment 47357
> View attachment 47358
> 
> ...



Where's the jig from?


----------



## Cycleops (13 Jun 2014)

dan_bo said:


> Where's the jig from?



Ireland?


----------



## stevevw (13 Jun 2014)

dan_bo said:


> Where's the jig from?


I made it. Had a chap on LFGSS turn up the fittings for me, based on the Little Fish design.


----------



## dan_bo (13 Jun 2014)

stevevw said:


> I made it. Had a chap on LFGSS turn up the fittings for me, based on the Little Fish design.



Decent. I made a bike once- without a jig per se...turned out okish. Actually it was pretty damned straight and bloody strong but I gave it too long a wheelbase and a bit too much rake. Went fine in a straight line but ask it to turn and it'd think about it a few moments later.


----------



## dan_bo (13 Jun 2014)

Ceeways is good fun though isn't it?


----------



## stevevw (13 Jun 2014)

dan_bo said:


> Ceeways is good fun though isn't it?



Yep you can waste many an hour on Ceeway's site. Rattle Cad is even worse.
I have cheated, using all the dimensions from my bespoke Paulus Quiros which after so many audax miles I know fits me and rides well.


----------



## Bodhbh (16 Jun 2014)

My almost done Roadrat -












To be used for the commute, gravel riding and prolly some touring. Bit of a frankenstein but I'm really enjoying riding it atm. I'm looking to swap out the forks for some steel ones (lopped off too much steerer + want mudguard mounts), need to rejig the bar position a bit, and will probably double wrap the bars, but it's nearly there.


----------



## KneesUp (16 Jun 2014)

Bodhbh said:


> My almost done Roadrat -
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like that a lot - it's not dissimilar to what I'm trying to do, but at the moment I have not quite enough bits and a frame and fork in grey undercoat because it rains every evening I have the time to paint it!

What frame is it?


----------



## Bodhbh (16 Jun 2014)

KneesUp said:


> I like that a lot - it's not dissimilar to what I'm trying to do, but at the moment I have not quite enough bits and a frame and fork in grey undercoat because it rains every evening I have the time to paint it!
> 
> What frame is it?



Cheers, it's an old Coatic Roadrat - they used to offer a short version of the frame for drops. As you can probably gather I hate logos. The frame was black anyhow, so just covered the logo with a bit of black spray.


----------



## Cycleops (16 Jun 2014)

Bodhbh said:


> My almost done Roadrat -
> 
> To be used for the commute, gravel riding and prolly some touring. Bit of a frankenstein but I'm really enjoying riding it atm. I'm looking to swap out the forks for some steel ones (lopped off too much steerer + want mudguard mounts), need to rejig the bar position a bit, and will probably double wrap the bars, but it's nearly there.


Like the "North Road" bars. Better than drops or straight?


----------



## jowwy (16 Jun 2014)

Im thinking of putting those bars on my 29er as it no longer has suspension forks, just rigid carbon forks and i only use it for commuting...........


----------



## Bodhbh (16 Jun 2014)

Cycleops said:


> Like the "North Road" bars. Better than drops or straight?



They're On One Midges. Jury is still out, but so far really liking them. Main con, is they're pretty wide and the drops wider still - so not much getting out the wind. But that's okay, I'm in no hurry. Pros are the drop position is very stable for rough stuff and fast descents, also they're shallow enuff so they'll actually get used. I'll probably move the bars up to saddle height but will see.


----------



## John the Canuck (16 Jun 2014)

Cyclist33 said:


> ............. don't know whether to keep the pie plate on or not..?............



wots a pie-plate....?...............if it's a dork disk
i just installed a discrete one after buying a used alloy wheelset which showed this when i removed the freewheel..............
.




be warned....


----------



## John the Canuck (16 Jun 2014)

David Higson said:


> ...........t this is outweighed (literally) by the 27" steel rims.....



Very Nice Indeed
may i ask which tyres you are using on the steel rims.?


----------



## John the Canuck (16 Jun 2014)

my second Peugeot - finished last week
1987 Premiere PE10N
.



.




john
PS - since have fitted a dork disk............


----------



## David Higson (17 Jun 2014)

John the Canuck said:


> Very Nice Indeed
> may i ask which tyres you are using on the steel rims.?



Thanks for the complement. It's a continuing work in progress with a fair bit yet to do.
When I bought the bike, back in April. it had a mismatched pair of very corroded old tyres. (a Michelin "World Tour" whitewall and another brand of amberwall which I can't remember.) So much so, one of them exploded after inflating to the recommended pressure on my first test ride. I replaced both with Raleigh 27" x 1 1/4" Amberwall Sport tyres. The original catalogue description states "Sports Tread - Amber Walled" so I think I'm fairly safe with the cosmetics. They ride very smoothly and don't go bang when I inflate them.


----------



## Rafferty (17 Jun 2014)

Bodhbh said:


> My almost done Roadrat -
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Love the bike! What are the handlebars and where can I get them?


----------



## KneesUp (17 Jun 2014)

Rafferty said:


> Love the bike! What are the handlebars and where can I get them?


5 posts up - they're On One Midges - a bargain at £15 I guess, but they always look a bit uncomfortable to me - but then looks can be deceiving


----------



## Rafferty (17 Jun 2014)

KneesUp said:


> 5 posts up - they're On One Midges - a bargain at £15 I guess, but they always look a bit uncomfortable to me - but then looks can be deceiving


Ordered today!


----------



## Cyclist33 (17 Jun 2014)

Thought I'd update now I've got the ride position set...


----------



## John the Canuck (17 Jun 2014)

and very nice too..!
disk n'all........................

i know it's fun - but the yellow does clash somewhat..!

john


----------



## Rafferty (18 Jun 2014)

Now with the On-One 'Midge' 'bars. Fantastic next day delivery.


----------



## Alembicbassman (20 Jun 2014)

Planet-x doing 531 Frames 





http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/FRHOCYC/holdsworth-cyclone-frame


----------



## simon.r (20 Jun 2014)

Alembicbassman said:


> Planet-x doing 531 Frames
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why did frames used to have those adjusters and horizontal drop-outs? Genuine question. I can't see the point unless you want to run it as a hub gear or singlespeed.


----------



## AndyRM (20 Jun 2014)

After months of sitting in various states of disrepair, here is my Kona Honky Tonk, free from bottle holder clutter. The only original part is the frameset as I've upgraded to a 105 groupset, Shimano R500 wheels with Gatorskin rubber, Deda bars and stem, unbranded carbon post and Selle Italia saddle.

Not my lightest bike by a long way, but a joy to ride.


----------



## stevevw (22 Jun 2014)

No tandem for Anjou Velo so these two will have to do. Built the Hobbs this weekend and the Raleigh last weekend


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 Jun 2014)

simon.r said:


> Why did frames used to have those adjusters and horizontal drop-outs? Genuine question. I can't see the point unless you want to run it as a hub gear or singlespeed.


So that when you replaced the rear wheel it always sat in the right place .... it is very easy to put the wheel in out of alignment in those dropouts, especially in the dark and rain .....


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 Jun 2014)

Alembicbassman said:


> Planet-x doing 531 Frames
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've said it before but .... that is absolutely gorgeous .....


----------



## Matt-g (22 Jun 2014)

My fathers mid 80s raleigh chiltern


----------



## TheDoctor (23 Jun 2014)

My latest project.


----------



## YahudaMoon (23 Jun 2014)

My Atom


----------



## Greenhouse (25 Jun 2014)

Hello all , 

I have recently joined the forum and thought id share with you my bike collection 
it might not be much to some as there all old girls but in my eyes there is nothing better than fixing up a bike with so much history and going for a ride ! The only ones not running is the Trevor Jarvis flying gate , and the Peugeot 103 carbolite

The others are

My fiancé - bsa Metro
Raleigh - currier
Raliegh - pursuit
Henry Burton - ?
Steyr - clubman

Hope there's a few people out there that love then as much as me !!


----------



## Greenhouse (25 Jun 2014)

Sorry 
Just noticed I didn't upload the pursuit !


----------



## Kins (25 Jun 2014)

Nice collection, Greenhouse!  

not collection of greenhouses.......


----------



## Greenhouse (26 Jun 2014)

Thanks mate , 
I have only been collecting them for around 4 months now  
I'm 26 going on 60 haha! 
I have always been into riding bikes but it wasn't till I went to a barbers in Brighton and he had a Cooper Spa in the window and I fell in love with it so much as I had never seen a bike a lovely as that up close I was instantly hooked on racers and any vintage bike really 
Since then I have hunted high and low for any old/unusual / British made racers 

My bike dream is to own an original stock 1940 Tour de France bike , as they are just so so beautiful and they have the best bars ever  !


----------



## Bodhbh (26 Jun 2014)

Rafferty said:


> Now with the On-One 'Midge' 'bars. Fantastic next day delivery.



Looks good! - how are you getting on with the Midge bars? I'm finding them comfy, but still waiting on some new forks with longer steerer to try the bars a bit higher. The tops/hoods are comfy enuff - maybe could do with raising half an inch, the drops too low to give much of an opinion on. You do need to be in the drops for rough decents off-road, I've worked that much out.


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Jun 2014)




----------



## djb1971 (26 Jun 2014)

Fab Foodie said:


> View attachment 48668


Secretly, I think it's okay. 

Just don't let anybody know I think that though


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Jun 2014)

djb1971 said:


> Secretly, I think it's okay.
> 
> Just don't let anybody know I think that though


 It's certainly not something you'd want to post on the interweb .....


----------



## djb1971 (26 Jun 2014)

Fab Foodie said:


> It's certainly not something you'd want to post on the interweb .....


Don't worry, there's only us here anyway.


----------



## Rafferty (27 Jun 2014)

Bodhbh said:


> Looks good! - how are you getting on with the Midge bars? I'm finding them comfy, but still waiting on some new forks with longer steerer to try the bars a bit higher. The tops/hoods are comfy enuff - maybe could do with raising half an inch, the drops too low to give much of an opinion on. You do need to be in the drops for rough decents off-road, I've worked that much out.



The bars are probably the most comfortable I have ever used, and I'm an oldie!


----------



## cnb (2 Jul 2014)

The green machine..Just completed a tour of the Netherlands on this wee beastie....Lovely


----------



## Sillyoldman (3 Jul 2014)

cnb said:


> The green machine..Just completed a tour of the Netherlands on this wee beastie....Lovely
> View attachment 49263


Very nice.


----------



## Cyclist33 (6 Jul 2014)

Now with added Fulcrum Racing 5 (decal-free) paciness!


----------



## Kevoffthetee (6 Jul 2014)

My Peugeot Optimum - 531 Reynolds just after the new bar tape.

Didn't get round to washing it but there is always tomorrow


----------



## Rafferty (7 Jul 2014)

10 year old Roberts all-rounder


----------



## Greenhouse (13 Jul 2014)

Started cleaning up my flying gate today ! Thought I would share a pic


----------



## Kins (13 Jul 2014)

Well, thats definitely different. Seat post looks most uncomfortable!


----------



## young Ed (13 Jul 2014)

Greenhouse said:


> Hello all ,
> 
> I have recently joined the forum and thought id share with you my bike collection
> it might not be much to some as there all old girls but in my eyes there is nothing better than fixing up a bike with so much history and going for a ride ! The only ones not running is the Trevor Jarvis flying gate , and the Peugeot 103 carbolite
> ...







chain's slack

apart from that all very nice! 
Cheers Ed


----------



## young Ed (13 Jul 2014)

TheDoctor said:


> My latest project.
> View attachment 48402


tourer?
Cheers Ed


----------



## Greenhouse (13 Jul 2014)

Fingers crossed ill have her up and running in a couple of weeks ! Working 6 days a week makes it so hard to find time ! 
Ill share another when I'm done


----------



## young Ed (13 Jul 2014)

Greenhouse said:


> Fingers crossed ill have her up and running in a couple of weeks ! Working 6 days a week makes it so hard to find time !
> Ill share another when I'm done


looks to be a multi speed block on the back? i would say redish rear wheel and replace rear block with SS fixed gear and you have a lovely bike, maybe add a front brake
Cheers Ed


----------



## Greenhouse (13 Jul 2014)

young Ed said:


> looks to be a multi speed block on the back? i would say redish rear wheel and replace rear block with SS fixed gear and you have a lovely bike, maybe add a front brake
> Cheers Ed


. 
Yeah man it's still got the multi speed on the rear , slack chain is because I was testing out what gear i prefere as it will be a fixed SS , I was thinkin of putting a brake where the old gear leavers went as I want it to look as minimal as possible , could get a polished Bmx leaver on there tho and still have it looking sleek  
Was thinking 16/ 46 t ? 
Have you got anyadvise/help or tips for fixed gearing ?


----------



## john-boy (15 Jul 2014)

well the project is coming on slowly but surely. cant wait to get it finished


----------



## Greenhouse (20 Jul 2014)

Finally got her up and running  and went for a nice ride before the lightening !


----------



## HovR (20 Jul 2014)

Greenhouse said:


> Finally got her up and running  and went for a nice ride before the lightening !



Nice work! Is the paint original? Looks very tidy.

(Obligatory would recommend at least a front brake, however)


----------



## Greenhouse (20 Jul 2014)

HovR said:


> Nice work! Is the paint original? Looks very tidy.
> 
> (Obligatory would recommend at least a front brake, however)



Yeah as far as I know it's original mate it's such a nice colour and rides well ! As for the front brake I am going to grab one of these http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271471927504 and when I can afford it maybe some brooks tape


----------



## HovR (20 Jul 2014)

Greenhouse said:


> Yeah as far as I know it's original mate it's such a nice colour and rides well ! As for the front brake I am going to grab one of these http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271471927504 and when I can afford it maybe some brooks tape



Ideal! And the Brooks bar tape should look good with the cork/wood bar plugs!


----------



## Greenhouse (20 Jul 2014)

Another cheeky pic !


----------



## lmow20 (21 Jul 2014)

Hi guys,
Here's my steely stan pike 531. I'm actually going to sell it - I love my lynskey sportive more :'(

What is a reasonable price would you say?

It's got a new Chorus chainset, chain, veloce cassette. 2003 chorus shifters, campy hubs with newish open-pro rims. _*Brand new Brooks*_ _*titanium*_* swift *saddle. Cinelli bars and _*campy*_ daytona mechs and brakes.

What are your thoughts? There are 13 more pics - just click it.


----------



## smokeysmoo (21 Jul 2014)

lmow20 said:


> Here's my steely stan pike 531. I'm actually going to sell it


Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

I'm guilty of selling some nice bikes over the years myself, (needs must at times I'm afraid), but unless you've got bailiffs due round then I wouldn't ever consider selling that one.


----------



## smokeysmoo (21 Jul 2014)

Going to collect my new to me n+1 tomorrow.......................can't say anymore at the moment


----------



## AndyRM (21 Jul 2014)

smokeysmoo said:


> Going to collect my new to me n+1 tomorrow.......................can't say anymore at the moment



Is it that rather nice Raleigh you've been flirting with on another thread?


----------



## smokeysmoo (21 Jul 2014)

AndyRM said:


> Is it that rather nice Raleigh you've been flirting with on another thread?


I can neither confirm or deny


----------



## smokeysmoo (23 Jul 2014)

OK I've decided to completely strip down the new bike, so I'm not going to post pics of the frame and components, at least not until I've minted everything anyway 

I will confirm the bike is the Raleigh Record Sprint that @DCLane was selling HERE.

TBH it was in ridable condition, but on closer inspection the bars are too narrow for me at just 38cm!!, the saddle needs overhauling and the BB was grumbling.

So she's in bits now, the BB is stripped out and a new UN55 is ordered along with some tyres, cables, bartape, rimtape and a bottle cage, she's going to be spoiled I tell ya!

I've got some wider bars en route courtesy of @biggs682 and a mate of mine has a new chromed seatpost as the original got badly scratched taking it out of the frame 

I'm going to Waxoyl the frame, treat a small rust spot on one chainstay, touch up accordingly and then re-build.

Just need to sort a saddle and that should be it.

Pics will follow.................................


----------



## DCLane (23 Jul 2014)

@smokeysmoo - glad it's gone to a good home.


----------



## smokeysmoo (26 Jul 2014)

The rebuild is now officially underway. The new BB is fitted, any rust spots treated and then the whole frame has been treated with Waxoyl, thoroughly cleaned and T-Cut and any scratches have been touched up.

The brake calipers, levers, stem and chainset have all been cleaned and polished and the new bars are fitted.

The rebirth shall continue apace tomorrow........................................

There's not much to see thus far but here's a pic of the work in progress anyway


----------



## biggs682 (26 Jul 2014)

looking good @smokeysmoo


----------



## smokeysmoo (26 Jul 2014)

biggs682 said:


> looking good @smokeysmoo


Cheers Bud you just caught me mid-typing a PM but I've abandoned it now, as you can see the bars came today 

Thanks again


----------



## biggs682 (26 Jul 2014)

smokeysmoo said:


> Cheers Bud you just caught me mid-typing a PM but I've abandoned it now, as you can see the bars came today
> 
> Thanks again


i hadnt noticed , are they ok ?

i got them for a project but cant remember which one and as you can see i never got round to using them


----------



## smokeysmoo (26 Jul 2014)

biggs682 said:


> i hadnt noticed , are they ok?


They seem to be. I've only popped them on ATM so I'll know better tomorrow. 
Odd shape that might take some getting used to but I've always liked that style TBH.


----------



## smokeysmoo (27 Jul 2014)

Raleight Record Sprint update: the re-build is basically done but there are still some bits and bats to do. BTW ignore the seatpost height, it's not right as it is but it's just sat in ATM 









It's been a sympatetic rebuild on a very tight budget. New UN55 BB, inner cables, brake blocks, seatpost, bottle cage, rimtape, bartape and tyres.

Cleaned and re-used cable outers and chain, for time being at least.

Frame has been cleaned, polished, touched up and waxoyled. Wheels and headset stripped and re-greased. All spokes have also been cleaned with wire wool but they're too far gone to get a shine on, they look better than they did though.

Mechs, calipers, levers, stem and outer headset all polished.

The saddle has been washed and the cover glued back in place as it was near hanging off. It's not ideal but it will have to do until funding improves.

105 SPD-SL pedals re-cycled off my lads fixed, but they needed touching up where he'd laid his bike down and scuffed them up 

All in all I'm very happy. Time will tell how the bars and I get along, but for now I like the idea of them and I'm grateful to @biggs682 for the opportunity to use them 

Still to do:

Set up mechs and index gears.
Set up brakes.
Tweak rear hub (feels tight).
Trim all cables and fit cable end crimps.
Source a pair of 10 tooth jockey wheels as these ones are FUBAR and the bikes going nowhere until I do!
If I'm happy with it once it's on the road then one day in the future I might go the whole hog and do a resto like THIS on her, but until then she's clean, she's honest, and although she may no longer be completely original, she is mine


----------



## Cyclist33 (7 Aug 2014)

So my steel bike has had some great rides although she's still working out her identity. Anyway this is her currently, renamed Yasmin following a directive from my little lad.


----------



## Ladep Rewop (12 Aug 2014)

My Charge at the top of Bignor Hill on the South Downs


----------



## Big_Dave (12 Aug 2014)

Here's my trusty old Steel steed, a 1988 Raleigh Kellogg's Pro Tour, I rebuilt it earlier this year, 3x8 conversion, Claris shifters, Tiagra triple crank Tiagra front mech, Tiagra dual pivot brakes, 105 rear mech, Sram Cassette, sram 9 speed chain, RSP bars, bar stem, seat and frame pump. Quill to ahead set stem and custom made spacers. Weinmann XR18 rims, original paint, rides great and love riding it.


----------



## BSRU (15 Aug 2014)

Well making up for braking my Spesh Tuesday and then yesterday destroying a tyre on my first attempt to use a turbo(brake block rubbing on the sidewall, thought it was a little to hard going)

My Shand finally arrived an hour ago, sad it was so late(should have been delivered end of April/start of may) but well worth the wait.


----------



## AndyRM (15 Aug 2014)

That's a thing of beauty @BSRU, my next bike may well be a Shand.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Aug 2014)

damn that is nice @BSRU loving the badge.


----------



## Cycleops (15 Aug 2014)

Very nice. Never heard of the brand before. Give us a rundown on the frame spec. As it was late I guess that could mean they have an over subscribed order book. Just shows how some of these small producers can make some excellent products. Just one more question, who is Skinnymalinky? You or the builder?


----------



## BSRU (16 Aug 2014)

Cycleops said:


> Very nice. Never heard of the brand before. Give us a rundown on the frame spec. As it was late I guess that could mean they have an over subscribed order book. Just shows how some of these small producers can make some excellent products. Just one more question, who is Skinnymalinky? You or the builder?


It's a made to order fillet brazed Reynolds 853 steel road bike.
It' supposed to to take up to 3 months from order to delivery but due to a staffing issue my order was missed and not actually started until the middle of May.
http://www.shandcycles.com/frames/road/skinnymalinky-overview

Skinnymalinky is just the name of their road bike offering.
http://www.odps.org/glossword/index.php?a=term&d=3&t=209


----------



## Big_Dave (16 Aug 2014)

@BSRU Very tasty looking machine mate, just out of interest what does it weigh built up.


----------



## Cycleops (16 Aug 2014)

BSRU said:


> Skinnymalinky is just the name of their road bike offering.
> http://www.odps.org/glossword/index.php?a=term&d=3&t=209


Sorry, I can see the logic now!


----------



## BSRU (16 Aug 2014)

Big_Dave said:


> @BSRU Very tasty looking machine mate, just out of interest what does it weigh built up.


I haven't weighed it yet but will soon.
When I was carrying the box to the garage I was concerned that I'd been sent an empty box


----------



## BSRU (17 Aug 2014)

Big_Dave said:


> @BSRU Very tasty looking machine mate, just out of interest what does it weigh built up.


9.5kg for mine which is a 56cm frame.


----------



## montage (17 Aug 2014)

BSRU said:


> 9.5kg for mine which is a 56cm frame.


it's stunning - please post up a pic when you have the saddle on so we can fully drool over the complete build!


----------



## Dibdib (17 Aug 2014)

My Genesis Equilibrium - I'd been hankering after a "proper road bike" in addition to my Tricross for a while, and it was a cheeky early birthday pressie to myself


----------



## Sturmey_Hub (18 Aug 2014)

Dibdib said:


> My Genesis Equilibrium - I'd been hankering after a "proper road bike" in addition to my Tricross for a while, and it was a cheeky early birthday pressie to myself


Nothing wrong with an early birthday present. I'm going to get my retirement bike 10 years early!


----------



## stumpy66 (18 Aug 2014)

BSRU said:


> Well making up for braking my Spesh Tuesday and then yesterday destroying a tyre on my first attempt to use a turbo(brake block rubbing on the sidewall, thought it was a little to hard going)
> 
> My Shand finally arrived an hour ago, sad it was so late(should have been delivered end of April/start of may) but well worth the wait.
> 
> ...


Ive been a long time admirer of the skinny, saw one in the flesh last weekend, in blacl as well, it is a thing of beauty. Enjoy


----------



## Cyclist33 (18 Aug 2014)

Dibdib said:


> My Genesis Equilibrium - I'd been hankering after a "proper road bike" in addition to my Tricross for a while, and it was a cheeky early birthday pressie to myself



very nice! be interesting to see how it shapes up against my cheeky little American!


----------



## w00hoo_kent (20 Aug 2014)

We have three in the stable two oldies (both Raleigh) that are steel by default









And one is steel by choice...


----------



## JoeyB (20 Aug 2014)

JoeyB said:


> Bought this on Thursday, lots to do....



This is what it looks like now


----------



## dan_bo (20 Aug 2014)

JoeyB said:


> This is what it looks like now




Looks well that joey. get some proper pedals on.


----------



## JoeyB (20 Aug 2014)

dan_bo said:


> Looks well that joey. get some proper pedals on.



Yes yes I know lol

I want to go M520 but I really need to go for something with a flat so I can still use it for quick rides to work and football etc.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Aug 2014)

this is my current wet weather commuter a late 70's Lambert , its like an old pr of slippers very comfy and relaxing to ride


----------



## smokeysmoo (26 Aug 2014)

It's done.................


----------



## fossyant (26 Aug 2014)

smokeysmoo said:


> It's done.................



Pics ? Come on!


----------



## Big_Dave (26 Aug 2014)

JoeyB said:


> Yes yes I know lol
> 
> I want to go M520 but I really need to go for something with a flat so I can still use it for quick rides to work and football etc.



M520's I've bought come with a clip in flat platforms so you can use either SPD shoes and ordinary shoes. (from the woolly hat shop)


----------



## Venod (26 Aug 2014)

I have 2 Titanium bikes with pics posted in the Show us your Titanium Thread, do they also qualify for this thread ? just a thought I'm not posting them.


----------



## smokeysmoo (26 Aug 2014)

fossyant said:


> Pics ? Come on!


Hahahaha, it'll have to wait I'm afraid.

Quick question to anyone who fancies it. The gearing is a little harsh for me TBH, but I don't want to do any more than just change the cassette ATM. So given that the bike now has an 8 speed 105 rear mech, would either this ROAD or this MTB* cassette be OK to ease the gearing a little?

*the MTB one would be either 12-28 or 12-30 as I doubt 12-30 would work with the rear mech, but I'm happy to be told otherwise.


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Aug 2014)

JoeyB said:


> This is what it looks like now


 Nice job!


----------



## SKoob (26 Aug 2014)

Here's a sneak peek of my 80% complete Surly Straggler alfine hubbed year round commuter/tourer. Currently waiting for gear cable inner, barrel adjuster, down tube cable stops, pannier rack extensions to clear the rear disc brake and trp spyre disc brakes.


----------



## Cyclist33 (27 Aug 2014)

Bunged my Vision wheels on with the Rubino Pro 23 tyres, and took to the bike with a packet of baby wipes this evening...


----------



## jowwy (27 Aug 2014)

Afnug said:


> I have 2 Titanium bikes with pics posted in the Show us your Titanium Thread, do they also qualify for this thread ? just a thought I'm not posting them.


Are they steel or titanium?????


----------



## Venod (27 Aug 2014)

jowwy said:


> Are they steel or titanium?????



They are Titanium which is an alloy but I have seen the description Titanium Steel applied to various things.


----------



## jowwy (27 Aug 2014)

Afnug said:


> They are Titanium which is an alloy but I have seen the description Titanium Steel applied to various things.


I think in this case, theres a thread for the differing metals

Titanium
Steel
Alloy

If your bikes titanium, then use that thread


----------



## CRVFR (27 Aug 2014)

Just collected this last Friday - bought the frame & components seperately and had my lbs build it for me. I make no apologies for the mix of old-style frame (bought brand new) with new-style components - I still think it looks stunning & it goes as well as it looks. I sold a full carbon Cube Agree GTC Race to part-fund this latest bike, and can now see why steel bikes have their fans!


----------



## HovR (27 Aug 2014)

CRVFR said:


> View attachment 54475
> I make no apologies for the mix of old-style frame (bought brand new) with new-style components



No apologies needed! I think old steel frames re-purposed with modern components are great! All the loveliness of a classic steel frame, with all the benefits of modern equipment!


----------



## smokeysmoo (28 Aug 2014)

Batgirl said:


> I'm assuming mine is steel


I don't know for sure but I'd wager it's aluminium TBH, but that's OK, there's a THREAD for that too


----------



## Batgirl (28 Aug 2014)

smokeysmoo said:


> I don't know for sure but I'd wager it's aluminium TBH, but that's OK, there's a THREAD for that too


Thanks  will mosie on over.. and have learnt something new already


----------



## jazzkat (29 Aug 2014)

Rafferty said:


> Just finished this.
> View attachment 54571


That's lovely! Fixed/SS too, good man


----------



## biggs682 (29 Aug 2014)

here is my latest a 60's Soens acquired from @Tony Smith last week , just had its maiden 20 minute test ride


----------



## jazzkat (29 Aug 2014)

Sorry, but I'm going to have to post this here too!




Build thread here
http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/building-my-surly.162280/#post-3252143


----------



## SKoob (30 Aug 2014)

Here's my finished Surly Straggler, ready for commuting


----------



## smokeysmoo (30 Aug 2014)

fossyant said:


> Pics ? Come on!


Well here she is. What started out as being a sympathetic and low cost resto ending up becoming a needs must do whatever it takes to make it useful resto/conversion!

From front to back we have:

Midge On-One bars in gold to mimic the original gold bars. Thanks to @biggs682 for that deal  (original bars were far to narrow for me).

105 SPD-SL pedals. Re-cycled and refurbished off my lads bike 

New seatpost from Decathlon. (the stock one was too short and very heavily scratched).

San Marco Ponzi saddle. (original saddle was battered)

105 8 Speed rear mech. Thanks to @Martin Archer for the deal  (original rear mech was FUBAR).

I received a couple of front mechs to help the project along from @cosmicbike @toeknee & @Martin Archer, but sadly I couldn't use them due to either fitment issues or I simply couldn't get them to work correctly, I'll hold onto them and pay it forward in the same way when someone else needs a helping hand though . So I've stuck with the orignal Sach Huret front mech, it's as simple as they come but it works faultlessly so it can stay. My OCD for having matching components will just have to go and *uck itself 

Rose Xtreme Airline/Tiagra wheelset. (frame has been cold set to accept these modern wheels, so it's future proofed as well )

Schwalbe Lugano tyres. Cheap enough yet well regarded 

The frameset has also been Waxoyled internally to hopefully ensure it's good for many more years, and all the inner cables have been replaced along with the BB and brake pads.

Only things left to do are change the cassette, fit a new chain, (both ordered yesterday from CRC), and I'll be putting some guards on for the winter, (Tortec Reflectives @ £25 from Geoff Smith Cycles). I might fit new decals at some point, but I'm struggling to bring myself to pay £18 for a set TBH 












I hope it gets well received, but at the end of the day I'm happy with it regardless. I would have liked to keep it all original but it just wasn't practical to do so, and I'd rather have it in a usable condition that suits both me and my local terrain than just sitting as an ornament


----------



## Sore Thumb (2 Sep 2014)

My On One Inbred Steel


----------



## HovR (2 Sep 2014)

Sore Thumb said:


> My On One Inbred Steel
> 
> View attachment 54987



This looks almost identical to what I'm slowly building up! Looks brilliant! What fork are you using?


----------



## Sore Thumb (2 Sep 2014)

R


HovR said:


> This looks almost identical to what I'm slowly building up! Looks brilliant! What fork are you using?



It's a Rock Shox SID


----------



## smokeysmoo (7 Sep 2014)

Out in anger earlier today around Horwich and Rivington


----------



## pumpadave (7 Sep 2014)

Here's my early 90's scott afd 502 gifted to me from my LBS, still on it's original RX100 groupset


----------



## Big_Dave (16 Sep 2014)

I bit the bullet with my old Raleigh Kellogg's Pro Tour and converted it to a 3x10 (from a 3x8) yesterday, I've not ridden it for a couple of months and though I'd give it a decent casual ride out today on one of my usual routes that I ride on my carrera tdf, I had forgotten just how well the Raleigh rides, I broke quite a lot of my PR's along the route. The 10 gears on the rear made it a real pleasure to ride


----------



## Cyclist33 (17 Sep 2014)




----------



## Greenhouse (18 Sep 2014)

I finally got round to buying my bits to finish my fixie off  I love riding it so much maybe a wheel change one day but I don't think I want to yet !


----------



## AndyRM (18 Sep 2014)

Looks perfect to me!


----------



## smokeysmoo (18 Sep 2014)

@Greenhouse - if you're only going to run a front brake I'd fit a modern caliper with decent pads as you'll get much improved stopping power 

Or at the very least fit some decent pads to that old Weinmann caliper


----------



## Greenhouse (18 Sep 2014)

I have Weinmann pads or are you saying to change the calliper ? I like the brake as it's nice and small  and it is only there for emergencys as the only reason I fell in love with fixed geared bikes is the stopping fun and just being able to bomb around


----------



## Cyclist33 (18 Sep 2014)




----------



## dan_bo (19 Sep 2014)

Latest incarnation of the mudshark with 180mm XTR cranks (not sure) and a narrow gauge front end.


----------



## smokeysmoo (19 Sep 2014)

Greenhouse said:


> I have Weinmann pads


They are probably original to the bike, so they're very old, probably gone hard and not very effective. New pads will improve performance noticeably.



Greenhouse said:


> Are you saying to change the caliper? I like the brake as it's nice and small


Yup, but just the CALIPER not the LEVER. The old Weinmann calipers are not very effective compared to modern jobbies, and as your only running one brake you really want to know it's a good 'un 

FWIW I always ran both brakes on fixed as well. Very rarely used the rear TBH but knowing it was there always gave me more confidence for those just in case moments


----------



## biggs682 (1 Oct 2014)

my latest Sunday best ride is this Hardisty , what can i say


----------



## Big_Dave (1 Oct 2014)

smokeysmoo said:


> Out in anger earlier today around Horwich and Rivington
> 
> View attachment 55420
> View attachment 55416
> ...


Have you been out on the Record sprint much?


----------



## smokeysmoo (1 Oct 2014)

Big_Dave said:


> Have you been out on the Record sprint much?


Not really TBH, but I'm not getting out much at all anyway either 

The short rides I have done have impressed me though as the bike rides super smooth 

Sadly though it's also now up for sale as well. Reasons being time constraints and Christmas not being far away as well 

I don't mind if it doesn't sell TBH, at least I can tell SWMBO that I tried


----------



## Big_Dave (1 Oct 2014)

smokeysmoo said:


> Not really TBH, but I'm not getting out much at all anyway either
> 
> The short rides I have done have impressed me though as the bike rides super smooth
> 
> ...


I was looking for a Record Sprint (before I bought the Kellogg's), bought one new in '87, thought it was the dogs dangley's


----------



## IncoherentJeff (4 Oct 2014)

Here's my 1985 Fuji Allegro
Japanese made Valite 414 frame, found an ad saying it was $239.95 in Sept 1985 ( http://news.google.com/newspapers?n...b8zAAAAIBAJ&sjid=w-UFAAAAIBAJ&pg=6553,1311162)

Bought it about 6 months ago, completely original except it had no wheels. So I've bought some new bar tape, brake levers, brake cables and some second hand wheels. Therefore it's a 10 speed rather than the 12 speed it would've been originally.




The stem shifters are taking abit of getting used to, still occasionally reach down for a downtube shifter. 
A few paint chips, the decals have seen better days and the chrome is peeling off the Sugino cranks but I love it. Not sure whether to keep the patina or remove the flaking chrome & polish the cranks. Hmm to SPD or not SPD that is the question.


----------



## PlymSlimCyclist (9 Oct 2014)

Here's my new beauty.




She's still being kept with the LBS at the minute, while they tinker with the mods I'd like. Nothing garish, but SPD's, full metal guards, pannier rack and different tyres (Gatorskins), plus they'll be adding a high pressure pump, so I can swap my saddle bag off my MTB to this and simply add the right inner tubes to the bag when going out.


----------



## arch684 (9 Oct 2014)

my 1983 raleigh medale


----------



## Cycleops (9 Oct 2014)

IncoherentJeff said:


> Here's my 1985 Fuji Allegro
> Japanese made Valite 414 frame, found an ad saying it was $239.95 in Sept 1985 ( http://news.google.com/newspapers?n...b8zAAAAIBAJ&sjid=w-UFAAAAIBAJ&pg=6553,1311162)
> 
> Bought it about 6 months ago, completely original except it had no wheels. So I've bought some new bar tape, brake levers, brake cables and some second hand wheels. Therefore it's a 10 speed rather than the 12 speed it would've been originally.
> ...


Very nice. We seem to get quite a few of these down here. Has yours got the two spare spokes clipped to the chain stays? Unfortunately MTBs are more popular here so people don't seem to want sports bikes. Recently bought a lovely Bianchi which I've posted below.


----------



## Cycleops (9 Oct 2014)

My Bianchi. All original except for the seat. Even came with the Bianchi water bottle.

​


----------



## addictfreak (11 Oct 2014)

My winter ride, running with my cosmics at the minute. Gives the bike a whole new look.


----------



## smokeysmoo (11 Oct 2014)

addictfreak said:


> My winter ride


Wrong thread I fear Sir, never seen a steel Focus TBH


----------



## addictfreak (11 Oct 2014)

smokeysmoo said:


> Wrong thread I fear Sir, never seen a steel Focus TBH



There's no pleasing some people


----------



## arch684 (13 Oct 2014)

unknown steel frame from the eighties painted it last week built it up this morning


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (17 Oct 2014)

I have rebuilt my 25 year old Battaglin with a few new bits nicked off my crashed bike. This frame has been hit 3 times by cars, but just keeps coming back for more! The drop outs are a bit twisted and the braze on hanger for the front mech is a little high for a compact chainset (they didnt have the wimpy compacts about when this was made, back then men were men and possibly had very bad knees as a result!) I will get these sorted when I have another bike to use.

I have fitted carbon forks I (a pian to get hold of with a 1" steerer) and a set of 5700 105 levers and derailleurs I had laying around. I nicked the Ultegra 6700 wheels and crank set off the crashed bike and fitted new cables all round. Very pleased with it and hopefully will be able to get out and about on it in the next few weeks as I have stepped up physio to twice a week now.


----------



## Fab Foodie (17 Oct 2014)

addictfreak said:


> View attachment 58811
> 
> 
> My winter ride, running with my cosmics at the minute. Gives the bike a whole new look.


Too loud man, too loud ....


----------



## philtalksbx (18 Oct 2014)

Here's loud and steel






Just finished cleaning her up after the first week's commuting and some more parts swapping.
1990 Raleigh Veloce in 531 running 105/Exage 2x7 with A530 SPDs and Bluemels guards.
Originally bought as an inexpensive emergency "get my son to work on Monday" when my bike shed got done over for the loss of three bikes. Found it had more to offer than that so it is now my winter commuter, a job it is brilliant at if the first week is anything to go by.


----------



## BSRU (18 Oct 2014)

philtalksbx said:


> Here's loud and steel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I assume you live in Australia


----------



## philtalksbx (18 Oct 2014)

With the weather that shot shows off? I wish...


----------



## Windassisted (19 Oct 2014)

Those Etape tyres show remarkable wet weather adhesion


----------



## Cycleops (19 Oct 2014)

That colour scheme is very much of the time. Interesting.


----------



## philtalksbx (19 Oct 2014)

Cycleops said:


> That colour scheme is very much of the time. Interesting.



Afraid it shares some other features of cars I had at the time - bright but not the greatest quality. The paint chips if you blow on it so love it as I do, it may get blasted and powdered before too long


----------



## john59 (27 Oct 2014)

George Longstaff.









John


----------



## Timmy (27 Oct 2014)

Here's my lot

Claud Butler Criterium 1993





Carlton Competition 1977









And this Falcon Rapier as a very cheap project for winter riding!


----------



## IncoherentJeff (29 Oct 2014)

Cycleops said:


> Very nice. We seem to get quite a few of these down here. Has yours got the two spare spokes clipped to the chain stays? Unfortunately MTBs are more popular here so people don't seem to want sports bikes. Recently bought a lovely Bianchi which I've posted below.



Nice Bianchi! Sadly no spare spokes on the chain stays but it's an interesting idea I'll look into it. 

Now fitted with mudguards & a pannier rack. All black of course. 

Waiting for some reflectors & lights to arrive so back on the more modern bike for a little while.


----------



## jayonabike (30 Oct 2014)

A little teaser


----------



## uphillstruggler (31 Oct 2014)

had a bit of Luck on Wednesday. my daughter needed some butter to bake some flapjacks so we took a trip to the local cornershop - funnily enough called good news. as we were leaving, I spotted a small ad advertising a few old bikes for sale. I called up the person in question and called round to see the bike. the lady said that it was in the garden with the front wheel removed so I wasn't expecting much but I have been looking for some replacement parts for other projects - specifically one that is on going for @Aaron Mc Connell .

when the lady showed me the bike, this is what I saw! exactly the right size and in great condition. Money handed over.






there wasn't much to do to be honest but a new rear innertube and a pump up and a mickle of the chain and off I went the next day.

45 miler to give it a bit of a shake down and the result is a very comfortable bike. not sure what to do with it now to be honest, I have a dawes and genesis equilibrium but this has grown on me already.

decisions decisions






this seemed quite apt due to the fact that the lady I bought the bike from was going to take it to the tip the following day - divine intervention indeed!


----------



## Cycleops (31 Oct 2014)

@uphillstruggler I notice you cleverly refrained from telling us how much was handed over to the lady!


----------



## uphillstruggler (31 Oct 2014)

@Cycleops , a gentleman never tells!

I paid 50% more than she was asking as the money was going to a local cancer hospice that looked after a very good friend of mine before he passed away.


----------



## raleighnut (31 Oct 2014)

nice bike and well done with the extra contribution.


----------



## uphillstruggler (31 Oct 2014)

raleighnut said:


> nice bike and well done with the extra contribution.



Cycling karma will also make intermittant donations the more i use it. Seems only right.


----------



## Dogtrousers (31 Oct 2014)

@uphillstruggler nice bike. I restored its long lost sibling earlier in the year http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/unstoppable-peugeot.159562/


----------



## Spokesmann (31 Oct 2014)

The non-drive side of my 1958 Carlton Constellation.


----------



## Geoff Crowther (31 Oct 2014)

My new Thorn Sherpa:


----------



## Cyclist33 (31 Oct 2014)

Some beau looking steel I saw while shooting at Lymm today...!


----------



## ianrauk (31 Oct 2014)

Geoff Crowther said:


> My new Thorn Sherpa:
> 
> View attachment 60445




Flippin' 'eck... what's with all the spacers?


----------



## Geoff Crowther (31 Oct 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Flippin' 'eck... what's with all the spacers?


Dunno Ian. Not clever enough to understand these things really. What I do know is, it seems to fit me perfectly and it's extremely comfortable to ride so I can only guess it's a case of function over form eh?
Anyoldhow, I quite like the slightly quirky look. I gather it's a bit of a Thorn feature.
Cheers.


----------



## ianrauk (31 Oct 2014)

Geoff Crowther said:


> Dunno Ian. Not clever enough to understand these things really. What I do know is, it seems to fit me perfectly and it's extremely comfortable to ride so I can only guess it's a case of function over form eh?
> Anyoldhow, I quite like the slightly quirky look.
> Cheers.




Sorry, no disrespect meant. I have seen other Thorn's with lot's of spacers.. but your's tops the lot.
If it's extremely comfortable for you to ride, then that's all that matters.


----------



## Geoff Crowther (31 Oct 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Sorry, no disrespect meant. I have seen other Thorn's with lot's of spacers.. but your's tops the lot.
> If it's extremely comfortable for you to ride, then that's all that matters.


That's ok, no offence was taken dear sir.


----------



## BarryD (11 Nov 2014)

lmow20 said:


> Hi guys,
> Here's my steely stan pike 531. I'm actually going to sell it - I love my lynskey sportive more :'(
> 
> What is a reasonable price would you say?
> ...


Still for sale?


----------



## iggibizzle (13 Nov 2014)

The elswick taking winter in its stride. Filthy. But solid as a rock.


----------



## Spokesmann (15 Nov 2014)

Sun Snipe Prestige, c1965.


----------



## PaulSecteur (29 Nov 2014)

Hmmm...

Not sure how this will fit in with all these retro beauties, but here goes...

First decent ride out today...





I cant get over how quiet this thing is. Im sure if it had slicks it would be close to silent... except uphill. The bikes still quiet but I make a fair bit of noise, she is a bit hefty!*

I love the sound of my Roubaix with Zipps "Zimmming" along, but this silent thing is good too! Is it normal for steel to be a quiet ride?

*I should also add... Im a bit hefty too.


----------



## chewa (29 Nov 2014)

My Sandy Gilchrist (Colin Laing)531c, Flying Scot 531, Holdsworth Mistral 531,and Cinelli Supercorsa Columbus SLX. I'd just fitted a new Brooks to the Scot so it was off level. Holdsworth was post respray


----------



## deanbmx (29 Nov 2014)

1985 Gios Professional

The seat post needs a bit of tlc still to get it looking good.


----------



## stephen davies (29 Nov 2014)




----------



## Tony Raynor (30 Nov 2014)

John Do reynolds 531 (main tubes only). Shimano 105 golden arrow running gear (donated from a raleigh Corsa). Just love these types of lugs.
Full strip and powder coated.


----------



## Cycleops (30 Nov 2014)

@Tony Raynor why don't you make a feature of the lugs by lining them out in red?


----------



## Tony Raynor (30 Nov 2014)

I had thought of that but my hand to eye co-ordination just isn't up to it. I do have a friend who is good with that sort of stuff as an avid model builder but it's just getting time for us both to meet up.

Originally I was going to do it black lined with a black hearts in true toon fashion but not being a native Geordie my devilment came out and went with red and white instead.


----------



## biggs682 (2 Dec 2014)

my latest stead is this mid 80's Carlton Corsair actively doing testing/commuting miles


----------



## Gez73 (13 Dec 2014)

Kona Sutra 2015. All set for a ride out tomorrow, weather inconsequential! Changed rack and guards for Topeak Super Tourist DX and SKS Longboards. Shimano Deore XT pedals too as per the other bikes in the garage. First mid range tourer for me so looking foward to many years of use.


----------



## Fab Foodie (13 Dec 2014)

Me new Rourkie ....


----------



## topcat1 (14 Dec 2014)

q8eetc 
my new "bent"


----------



## Big_Dave (29 Dec 2014)

Bought some new wheels just before xmas, shimano RS31 10/11speed wheels, originally got them for my tdf, but kept looking at my old kellogg's bike thinkin they'd look good on it, so thought I'd see, and hey presto they didn't disappoint lol, what d'ya reckon guys?


----------



## Fab Foodie (29 Dec 2014)

Big_Dave said:


> Bought some new wheels just before xmas, shimano RS31 10/11speed wheels, originally got them for my tdf, but kept looking at my old kellogg's bike thinkin they'd look good on it, so thought I'd see, and hey presto they didn't disappoint lol, what d'ya reckon guys?
> 
> View attachment 75495


Farrk yeah!


----------



## Easytigers (30 Dec 2014)

Fab Foodie said:


> Me new Rourkie ....
> 
> View attachment 74326
> 
> ...


Great looking machine. I love the little touches like the red theme running throughout and the positioning of the pump and bottle cage underneath for tools


----------



## Fab Foodie (30 Dec 2014)

Easytigers said:


> Great looking machine. I love the little touches like the red theme running throughout and the positioning of the pump and bottle cage underneath for tools


Thanks!
I certainly spent long enough thinking and discussing all the small details .... 
Just need to get a silver stem and seatpost!


----------



## Big_Dave (30 Dec 2014)

Fab Foodie said:


> Thanks!
> I certainly spent long enough thinking and discussing all the small details ....


Mate, that is a awesome looking steed, it just oozes quality, liking it a lot


----------



## User19783 (30 Dec 2014)

Fab Foodie said:


> Me new Rourkie ....
> 
> View attachment 74326
> 
> ...


?

I guess you wont parking the bike up in Abingdon town square?

Good looking bike btw


----------



## Fab Foodie (30 Dec 2014)

Big_Dave said:


> Mate, that is a awesome looking steed, it just oozes quality, liking it a lot


----------



## Fab Foodie (30 Dec 2014)

User19783 said:


> ?
> 
> I guess you wont parking the bike up in Abingdon town square?
> 
> Good looking bike btw


Thanks, not parking it any further than arms length away ... anywhere!


----------



## simon.r (2 Jan 2015)

New Charge Plug:







Initial impressions are very positive.


----------



## Fab Foodie (2 Jan 2015)

simon.r said:


> New Charge Plug:
> 
> View attachment 75863
> 
> ...



I can imagine! Very nice.


----------



## Windassisted (6 Jan 2015)

Restoration completed, waiting for a decent day to get up the road on it.






 Link below for slideshow

<iframe width="480" height="360" src="http://s200.photobucket.com/user/anotherbaldrick/embed/slideshow/Pearson"></iframe>


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Jan 2015)

Windassisted said:


> Restoration completed, waiting for a decent day to get up the road on it.
> 
> View attachment 76165
> 
> ...




Is that 80s stylee bar foam? If so, where did you get it?


----------



## Windassisted (6 Jan 2015)

Fab Foodie said:


> Is that 80s stylee bar foam? If so, where did you get it?


 Not Foam , hard rubber http://www.evanscycles.com/products/specialized/bg-contour-lock-grip-ec021313 Dead comfortable


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Jan 2015)

Windassisted said:


> Not Foam , hard rubber http://www.evanscycles.com/products/specialized/bg-contour-lock-grip-ec021313 Dead comfortable


Wrong linky!
I think it's similar to the stuff I have on my Old Holdsworth, it's brilliant ... but dead hard to get cables through! Far better than fancy bar tapes!


----------



## SteCenturion (8 Jan 2015)

Fab Foodie said:


> Me new Rourkie ....
> 
> View attachment 74326
> 
> ...


Very nice it is too FF & all in time for Christmas, BONUS.


----------



## SteCenturion (8 Jan 2015)

Fab Foodie said:


> Thanks, not parking it any further than arms length away ... anywhere!


Was it 853 or 753 you went for @Fab Foodie ?

Just in need of a gentle reminder.


----------



## Fab Foodie (8 Jan 2015)

SteCenturion said:


> Was it 853 or 753 you went for @Fab Foodie ?
> 
> Just in need of a gentle reminder.


853 frame and forks. How's yours riding?


----------



## Fab Foodie (8 Jan 2015)

SteCenturion said:


> Very nice it is too FF & all in time for Christmas, BONUS.


BONUS .... apart from the ice, the family commitments, those jobs that have needed doing for ages ....


----------



## SteCenturion (9 Jan 2015)

deanbmx said:


> 1985 Gios Professional
> 
> The seat post needs a bit of tlc still to get it looking good.


Likey - Likey.

Gotta Love a Gios..


Saw one for sale & regret not buying it.


----------



## SteCenturion (9 Jan 2015)

Fab Foodie said:


> 853 frame and forks. How's yours riding?


Well, very nicely, although I feel a bit of a fraud being on this thread as I don't own a steel bike, much as I would love too, spent too much upgrading my two machines.

One day...One day.


----------



## SteCenturion (9 Jan 2015)

bagpuss said:


> *Just back from the paint shop*
> 
> Hetchins.
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/74418119@N00/4298227996/
> ...


Wow that's SPECIAL, (yes I know it's a very old post, just discovered the thread & reading back)


----------



## SteCenturion (9 Jan 2015)

stevevw said:


> Just finished this for my Son's girlfriend to go with the one I did for his Birthday. They have not seen them or know about them yet. They will tonight, hope they like them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantastic job you did too !


----------



## Tony Raynor (11 Jan 2015)

Damn it's cold this morning, just frozen my fingers off. Just taken this for a 3 mile spin and an absolute pleasure to ride. Dated to 1976 a nice early Dawes Galaxy.


----------



## velovoice (11 Jan 2015)

Modern rebuild of my 1979 Puch Princess:
http://velovoice.blogspot.co.uk/2014/11/puch-princess-reborn-sacrilege-or-best.html


----------



## Gatters (18 Jan 2015)

any old iron any old iron any any any old iron ?
Heres my Frank Herety bike, I found this frame put out with the bins for collection!!!! Ok so it had had a chisel through the seat tube (frozen seatpost)...and a broken dropout so it cost me a few bob to get it nice again but this one was definitely worth saving eh?

Has SR stem, bars and seatpost, mavic MA2 rims and all the rest is Shimano 105 which is damn good quality stuff for the money IMO


----------



## velovoice (18 Jan 2015)

Gatters said:


> any old iron any old iron any any any old iron ?
> Heres my Frank Herety bike, I found this frame put out with the bins for collection!!!! Ok so it had had a chisel through the seat tube (frozen seatpost)...and a broken dropout so it cost me a few bob to get it nice again but this one was definitely worth saving eh?
> 
> Has SR stem, bars and seatpost, mavic MA2 rims and all the rest is Shimano 105 which is damn good quality stuff for the money IMO



Stunning bike! And unusual. Well done on this "rescue" and refurb. Looks like it'd be a joy to ride.


----------



## Cyclist33 (19 Jan 2015)

Cleaned up my 631-based Quest and thought I'd try it with the other bike's wheels for a change. Think they'll get swapped back fairly soon...


----------



## Hacienda71 (19 Jan 2015)

Gatters said:


> any old iron any old iron any any any old iron ?
> Heres my Frank Herety bike, I found this frame put out with the bins for collection!!!! Ok so it had had a chisel through the seat tube (frozen seatpost)...and a broken dropout so it cost me a few bob to get it nice again but this one was definitely worth saving eh?
> 
> Has SR stem, bars and seatpost, mavic MA2 rims and all the rest is Shimano 105 which is damn good quality stuff for the money IMO


@fossyant will like that.


----------



## fossyant (19 Jan 2015)

Gatters said:


> any old iron any old iron any any any old iron ?
> Heres my Frank Herety bike, I found this frame put out with the bins for collection!!!! Ok so it had had a chisel through the seat tube (frozen seatpost)...and a broken dropout so it cost me a few bob to get it nice again but this one was definitely worth saving eh?
> 
> Has SR stem, bars and seatpost, mavic MA2 rims and all the rest is Shimano 105 which is damn good quality stuff for the money IMO



Columbus SL ?

Very nice. I have a Herety SLX with full Dura Ace. Had it built for me. 

Certainly worth the repair.


----------



## dan_bo (19 Jan 2015)

Gatters said:


> any old iron any old iron any any any old iron ?
> Heres my Frank Herety bike, I found this frame put out with the bins for collection!!!! Ok so it had had a chisel through the seat tube (frozen seatpost)...and a broken dropout so it cost me a few bob to get it nice again but this one was definitely worth saving eh?
> 
> Has SR stem, bars and seatpost, mavic MA2 rims and all the rest is Shimano 105 which is damn good quality stuff for the money IMO



Love that paintjob.


----------



## Gatters (19 Jan 2015)

Yeah it's Columbus SL Fossyant, My bike was a Bob Jackson when I found this so I just got it fixed up and transfered all the bits and pieces over. Ive probably had it around 15 years now, cant remember exactly how long but some time soon after 1998 anyway, It was blue with chrome front and back ends originally, got some nice lugs and other features...Herety was indeed a craftsman second to no-one,
Now I just gave it a bit of a refresh I need to get myself back into it I'm way out of shape and been invited on a cycling break to Spain in May


----------



## KneesUp (19 Jan 2015)

I love all the bikes here - but am I the only one riding a ropey-looking steel bike?


----------



## velovoice (20 Jan 2015)

KneesUp said:


> I love all the bikes here - but am I the only one riding a ropey-looking steel bike?


Don't know til you post pics.


----------



## arch684 (20 Jan 2015)

My 1970 bsa


----------



## Fab Foodie (20 Jan 2015)

arch684 said:


> My 1970 bsa
> View attachment 77443


My ... that looks mint for its age!


----------



## arch684 (20 Jan 2015)

Fab Foodie said:


> My ... that looks mint for its age!


A woman i know bought a new house and this was hanging up in the garage. She was going to put in in the skip until i rescued it .stripped it down and gave it a good clean and serviced it,put new cables and bar tape


----------



## Gatters (20 Jan 2015)

arch684 said:


> My 1970 bsa
> View attachment 77443


  Thats a survivor I remember them when they were new


----------



## Nigel182 (21 Jan 2015)

Managed to get a Short First Ride on my Ribble Today
Going to be my Goto Commuter and Audax Bike....signed up for a couple......looking for a Post FNRttC Outlet


----------



## fossyant (21 Jan 2015)

Gatters said:


> Yeah it's Columbus SL Fossyant, My bike was a Bob Jackson when I found this so I just got it fixed up and transfered all the bits and pieces over. Ive probably had it around 15 years now, cant remember exactly how long but some time soon after 1998 anyway, It was blue with chrome front and back ends originally, got some nice lugs and other features...Herety was indeed a craftsman second to no-one,
> Now I just gave it a bit of a refresh I need to get myself back into it I'm way out of shape and been invited on a cycling break to Spain in May



What number is it. Mine is 141. Chrome folks and back end with a metallic white and blue fade. Had it built for me in 1989-90


----------



## Gatters (22 Jan 2015)

dont know what the number is fossy, cant read it following the re-paint it had many years ago, wish I'd noted it down but at the time it never occured to me to do so


----------



## fossyant (22 Jan 2015)

Gatters said:


> dont know what the number is fossy, cant read it following the re-paint it had many years ago, wish I'd noted it down but at the time it never occured to me to do so



The number will also be stamped on the steerer tube but you won't find it unless you undid the headset.


----------



## Gatters (22 Jan 2015)

fossyant said:


> The number will also be stamped on the steerer tube but you won't find it unless you undid the headset.


Ahh cool, thanks for the 'heads up'


----------



## clay_bs7 (2 Feb 2015)

Got a couple steel bikes. First one a Fuji Feather:





Second one I have no idea what kind it is, but love it.. it came with a bunch of stickers on it, but the one I left just says "Windsor Jones".. no idea why but keeping it as I find it hilarious.. I just tell people it's a Windsor Jones frame.


----------



## lesley_x (16 Feb 2015)

This is the start of a very beautiful relationship. This really doesn't feel like it's over 12kg. I have no idea why it's so quick (getting many an inexplicable pb on it) or so fun but I just love it! It's an absolute joy to ride and I do fear it may render my 'good bike' useless. Makes me realise weight is not everything!

Got it for an absolute steal too from ebay, bloke bought it for his son and the son didn't want it (eh?!) I had originally planned to get the rosso red 2015 model but when this came up in my size I couldn't say no. It was absolutely pristine on arrival, still had the protective frame stickers on! 

Sorry it's modern steel but this is my first, and certainly not my last!


----------



## Rafferty (17 Feb 2015)

lesley_x said:


> This is the start of a very beautiful relationship. This really doesn't feel like it's over 12kg. I have no idea why it's so quick (getting many an inexplicable pb on it) or so fun but I just love it! It's an absolute joy to ride and I do fear it may render my 'good bike' useless. Makes me realise weight is not everything!
> 
> Got it for an absolute steal too from ebay, bloke bought it for his son and the son didn't want it (eh?!) I had originally planned to get the rosso red 2015 model but when this came up in my size I couldn't say no. It was absolutely pristine on arrival, still had the protective frame stickers on!
> 
> Sorry it's modern steel but this is my first, and certainly not my last!




My next bike. (Not this ACTUAL bike you understand).


----------



## Nytsom (17 Feb 2015)

Ready for the Tweed Ride.


----------



## BigAl68 (18 Feb 2015)

My ken bird that I have had as a winter project is finished and just been for my first ride. 1982 ken bird TT frame with shimano golden arrow group set and campagnolo record cronos rims on campagnolo record hubs. New turbo saddle and just need to get some straps for the toe clips.


----------



## dan_bo (18 Feb 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> My ken bird that I have had as a winter project is finished and just been for my first ride. 1982 ken bird TT frame with shimano golden arrow group set and campagnolo record cronos rims on campagnolo record hubs. New turbo saddle and just need to get some straps for the toe clips.
> View attachment 80168
> View attachment 80169
> View attachment 80170


----------



## zaza123 (26 Feb 2015)

Rafferty said:


> My next bike. (Not this ACTUAL bike you understand).





lesley_x said:


> This is the start of a very beautiful relationship. This really doesn't feel like it's over 12kg. I have no idea why it's so quick (getting many an inexplicable pb on it) or so fun but I just love it! It's an absolute joy to ride and I do fear it may render my 'good bike' useless. Makes me realise weight is not everything!
> 
> Got it for an absolute steal too from ebay, bloke bought it for his son and the son didn't want it (eh?!) I had originally planned to get the rosso red 2015 model but when this came up in my size I couldn't say no. It was absolutely pristine on arrival, still had the protective frame stickers on!
> 
> Sorry it's modern steel but this is my first, and certainly not my last!


My first bike... since a Viking something or other when I was a teenager in the early '80s.
I love it, I'm using it to commute and do extra miles at the weekend. I can't wait until the conditions get better and I can get the mudguards off so it looks like that again.
I liked the 2014 one so much I asked the LBS to source me one instead of the 2015 which was the model they were selling. It's something about the black and brown together.


----------



## Carbon (3 Mar 2015)

Birthday present from my wife back in January, lucky me  1977 Peugeot PRN10E - Now up and running following a few replacement parts from Belgium and the USA. Rides like a dream, though brakes were clearly a bit cr*p back in the 70's !! After a few weekends riding this I jumped back on a modern bike and first time I pulled the brakes nearly flew over the handle bars, LOL!


----------



## Rafferty (4 Mar 2015)

Carbon said:


> Birthday present from my wife back in January, lucky me  1977 Peugeot PRN10E - Now up and running following a few replacement parts from Belgium and the USA. Rides like a dream, though brakes were clearly a bit cr*p back in the 70's !! After a few weekends riding this I jumped back on a modern bike and first time I pulled the brakes nearly flew over the handle bars, LOL!
> View attachment 81311


French threads and tube diameters, as well as brakes that require an extra 50 metres to bring you to a halt, remind me of an old Peugeot I used to have. Carbolite tubing is very heavy and unforgiving. What has yours got?


----------



## Goldie (4 Mar 2015)

Carbon said:


> Birthday present from my wife back in January, lucky me  1977 Peugeot PRN10E - Now up and running following a few replacement parts from Belgium and the USA. Rides like a dream, though brakes were clearly a bit cr*p back in the 70's !! After a few weekends riding this I jumped back on a modern bike and first time I pulled the brakes nearly flew over the handle bars, LOL!
> View attachment 81311



Lovely Pug. Fully loaded with Simplex too. And I know exactly what you mean about the brakes - that feeling of squeezing hard on the brake levers with the back end of a bus or something getting bigger by the second, and having to wait for the brakes to finish their fag break and report for duty before any slowing happens


----------



## Jamieyorky (5 Mar 2015)

Latest edition to the family. A Raleigh Superbe


----------



## lesley_x (5 Mar 2015)

Rafferty said:


> My next bike. (Not this ACTUAL bike you understand).





zaza123 said:


> My first bike... since a Viking something or other when I was a teenager in the early '80s.
> I love it, I'm using it to commute and do extra miles at the weekend. I can't wait until the conditions get better and I can get the mudguards off so it looks like that again.
> I liked the 2014 one so much I asked the LBS to source me one instead of the 2015 which was the model they were selling. It's something about the black and brown together.




The black and brown, while I've always liked it, wasn't my first choice but I have fallen in love with it and I'm so glad I got it. I'm also really glad I got it almost half price  I also, thankfully, get on fine with the saddle so don't have to change that. 

My road bike is aluminium and I always wanted to 'upgrade' it to carbon. Now, I think I would go for a nice steel road bike rather than carbon when/if I replace my Secteur. I am that much in love with it. It just gives you confidence. A couple of weeks ago I had a day off, with no commitments and cycled to Loch Lomond because I could. I normally never go that far on my own. But I just packed up a pannier and off I went. It's just awesome!


----------



## runner (12 Mar 2015)

Genesis Equilibrium Stainless Steel....on commuting duties this morning on the way into Bristol....


----------



## Kevoffthetee (13 Mar 2015)

STI conversion complete - just a shame I have my eye on a new ride


----------



## Cyclist33 (18 Mar 2015)

Just because I love it so...


----------



## BigAl68 (18 Mar 2015)

Fitting new tubs to the steel today. It's lovely sat in the garden today.


----------



## totallyfixed (20 Mar 2015)

Saw this on eBay, went to look at it, made an offer, accepted. Not in the best condition, I built a new front wheel, new bearings in rear, tightened bottom bracket, replaced chainring, rear sprocket and chain and touched up paint work. Still a few minor bits to replace. Test ridden today.


----------



## Rafferty (21 Mar 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> Saw this on eBay, went to look at it, made an offer, accepted. Not in the best condition, I built a new front wheel, new bearings in rear, tightened bottom bracket, replaced chainring, rear sprocket and chain and touched up paint work. Still a few minor bits to replace. Test ridden today.


That is one gorgeous machine!


----------



## velovoice (21 Mar 2015)

Rafferty said:


> That is one gorgeous machine!


+1 !


----------



## SSmatty (21 Mar 2015)

Had this since 1979.
Languished unused for years, and brought back into use this year as a single speed (not fixie)
Now using it for my daily commute.


----------



## Cyclist33 (22 Mar 2015)

Have to say i much preferred Yasmin with lime green Rubino Pros and the stock, black, bar tape, but I will rserve judgment on the ride until ive actually done one..!


----------



## iggibizzle (23 Mar 2015)

Much better with black bars and bottle! Survived loads of abuse daily through whatever winter threw at it


----------



## frealsquid5 (25 Mar 2015)

my plus 1 love this bike just 6 gears but it does me


----------



## Toshiba Boy (25 Mar 2015)

velovoice said:


> +1 !


Totallyfixed .......+2.


----------



## SteCenturion (28 Mar 2015)

Cyclist33 said:


> Some beau looking steel I saw while shooting at Lymm today...!
> View attachment 60451
> View attachment 60452
> View attachment 60453
> ...


Stunning machines there, good spot.


----------



## BigAl68 (31 Mar 2015)

I had to wait at the LBS as my parcel at the GPO wasn't ready and ended up buying these. Cotton is real.


----------



## Fab Foodie (31 Mar 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> Saw this on eBay, went to look at it, made an offer, accepted. Not in the best condition, I built a new front wheel, new bearings in rear, tightened bottom bracket, replaced chainring, rear sprocket and chain and touched up paint work. Still a few minor bits to replace. Test ridden today.


Damn that's nice! Coincidently just back from Rourke's today .... nice bunch.


----------



## totallyfixed (31 Mar 2015)

Fab Foodie said:


> Damn that's nice! Coincidently just back from Rourke's today .... nice bunch.


It is extremely beautiful, working on it has been a pleasure, riding it even better. I have never been to their shop but will do so now as we pass near to there on the way to Cheshire and the outlaws.


----------



## Fab Foodie (31 Mar 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> It is extremely beautiful, working on it has been a pleasure, riding it even better. I have never been to their shop but will do so now as we pass near to there on the way to Cheshire and the outlaws.


It's worth it, they have a lot of nice but different stuff on any given day. Lot of memorabilia on the walls of the bar. They are just building a training bike for Jason Kenny and a refurb on Laura Trotts track bike at the mo.


----------



## biggs682 (31 Mar 2015)

my latest inmate is this its a Tange butted frame sold by Butterworths of Sheffield after lying unused for a few years in the stock room , previous owner bought it aprox 2yrs ago and built it into this .....

i think it just needs the stem swapping , cant wait to get a ride on it


----------



## derrick (31 Mar 2015)

CRVFR said:


> View attachment 54475
> Just collected this last Friday - bought the frame & components seperately and had my lbs build it for me. I make no apologies for the mix of old-style frame (bought brand new) with new-style components - I still think it looks stunning & it goes as well as it looks. I sold a full carbon Cube Agree GTC Race to part-fund this latest bike, and can now see why steel bikes have their fans!


Really nice looking bike.


----------



## Gatters (2 Apr 2015)

Gatters said:


> any old iron any old iron any any any old iron ?
> Heres my Frank Herety bike, I found this frame put out with the bins for collection!!!! Ok so it had had a chisel through the seat tube (frozen seatpost)...and a broken dropout so it cost me a few bob to get it nice again but this one was definitely worth saving eh?
> 
> Has SR stem, bars and seatpost, mavic MA2 rims and all the rest is Shimano 105 which is damn good quality stuff for the money IMO


More old iron, 

just bought another with an idea it'll take up some commuting duties,. it's a bit rough round the edges but has some nice features


----------



## dr_pink (8 Apr 2015)

Not to be outdone by my better half, and as I've just posted this in the 'pink' thread, I thought I should post it here too...
As seen on many CycleChat rides over the years...


----------



## simon.r (9 Apr 2015)

@dr_pink http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/SAPXSL/planet-x-superlight-team-saddle

Has to be done, surely?


----------



## Rafferty (9 Apr 2015)

dr_pink said:


> Not to be outdone by my better half, and as I've just posted this in the 'pink' thread, I thought I should post it here too...
> As seen on many CycleChat rides over the years...


That's gorgeous!


----------



## dr_pink (9 Apr 2015)

simon.r said:


> @dr_pink http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/SAPXSL/planet-x-superlight-team-saddle
> 
> Has to be done, surely?


Eugh, no! Too gaudy Mine is far more subtle (it does have pink on it and pink saddle rails...)


----------



## Cyclist33 (9 Apr 2015)

Starting to get used to the current colour scheme... next time around im going back to. black though!


----------



## fossyant (9 Apr 2015)

Gatters said:


> More old iron,
> 
> just bought another with an idea it'll take up some commuting duties,. it's a bit rough round the edges but has some nice features



Bloody hell, where did you get the other one from ??????

I need to come over for a 'notes' compare / beers !!!!


----------



## Gatters (9 Apr 2015)

fossyant said:


> Bloody hell, where did you get the other one from ??????
> 
> I need to come over for a 'notes' compare / beers !!!!



Seen it on ebay mate, first ride today..see 'your ride today' thread, gonna start using it for work commute instead of my mtb that I've been using for the last couple of months


----------



## youngoldbloke (10 Apr 2015)

My 1992 Peugeot '525 Comp'. Original condition except brake levers, chainrings, saddle, and bar tape! 
(edit - and the new bottle cage on the seat-tube)


----------



## frogeyes (12 Apr 2015)

Just picked this up yesterday


----------



## SSmatty (12 Apr 2015)

I've posted this in other threads on here, but it is steel and I've had it 35 years.
I use it as my daily ride now, and it's great.


----------



## Cyclist33 (14 Apr 2015)

Ahh, thats better! switched my 25 mm rubino pro techs onto the Jamis, now i think it looks how it should for this summer, freshly cleaned this evening too!


----------



## dee.jay (23 Apr 2015)

iPhone photo, apologies.

New Cotic Roadrat.


----------



## Ottocat (24 Apr 2015)

Here's my Steel lovely


----------



## theloafer (25 Apr 2015)

upgraded the tourer ready for my JOGLE went for the full works  was 44-34-22 / 13-15-17-20-23-26-30 changed now too 44-34-22/ 11-13-15-17-19-21-23-25-28 32 (old legs need a bit help) 105 shifters/front mech and rear mech xt deore chainset and chain and mavic wheels A139 deore hubs 36 spoked f/r just wish it was not raining itching to take her out...


----------



## Rooster1 (27 Apr 2015)

My steelie - now complete. Pic taken during cable cutting. Now with red bar tape.


----------



## compo (27 Apr 2015)

A steel frame built up with odds and ends. This on it's first decent ride (35 miles) today and going well!


----------



## sackville d (2 May 2015)

Basso Viper. It`s been on before but not with current set up.For my 50th last year I splashed out on 11 speed DA shifters, and chainset and Ultegra mechs and brakes plus a new set of Hope RS Mono hubs on Mavic Open Pro and I have just added a Fizik Arione.


----------



## bikingdad90 (2 May 2015)

My new used genesis.


----------



## booze and cake (4 May 2015)

Here's my geared mid/late 80's Denti, decals say a Road Tech 5. I've never seen another one. Bought the frame 6 years ago, its Columbus SL and is the comfiest road bike I've ever ridden, but is fast and begs to go faster. I built it up with modern kit, 20 speed Campag. Its worn through a set of Fulcrum 3's, now on 5's, outlived an ITM fork that had worn a dangerous groove in the steerer caused by me not changing the worn headset in time, a snapped Cinelli Ram bar, a snapped record seatpost, I've re-built the right shifter and been through the usual cassettes, chains and tyres. Its no light weight at a shade under 9kg but I've dont about 25,000 miles on it. It was my first geared road bike, we've bonded and I absolutely love it and will never sell it. I recently managed to buy some blue team Denti bibs and jersey from Italy on Ebay, horrah in large too, not the usual hobbit size ones I've seen in the past. So I'm now a shameful full kit winker


----------



## biggs682 (11 May 2015)

This is my latest project followed by my Ian May


----------



## Wordsworth30 (24 May 2015)

Here is my renovated and upgraded 90's road bike. It has Reynolds 531c tubes and was originally a "Nigel Dean". The frame was in a bit of a state with plenty of surface rust and some putting. Rode it around for a bit in its original state with 14 gears and 105 groupset. Loved the frame but not the parts. So decided on the upgrades.

The frame was stripped of parts and sent to No Quarter Paint in Leicester. They worked their magic by removing all rest and original paint. Took a while but I also had the rear spacing cold set to 130mm.

On its return, I decided to keep to 105 so had modern Silver 5800 11 speed fitted. Had new headset, step and bars fitted as well. Then finally put in some mavic kysirium elite because the original had mavic rims and they are black and silver to match the build. 

Been riding it now for a couple of weeks. Compared to my alley framed road bike she is comfortable and fast. Handles well and corners like she is on rails. I can now carry more speed through corners than before. Gave a few members of my club a shock when I could keep up easily with them on their modern carbon frames.




I'm made up with end result and glad I did it.


----------



## biggs682 (24 May 2015)

2 more recent arrivals in the stable

another R.E.W Raynolds







And a Raleigh Ventura that has been very lightly used


----------



## Aaron Mc Connell (28 May 2015)

A friend of mine rode past this outside someone's house next to some rubbish and old junk. I went and spoke to the owner and asked if I could have it. He snickered and said it was rubbish and I could take it away.
After a good clean,lots of WD40,Mr muscle, two new tyres and some New handle bar tape I'm now riding around on this!


----------



## mjr (28 May 2015)

Aaron Mc Connell said:


> After a good clean,lots of WD40,Mr muscle, two new tyres and some New handle bar tape I'm now riding around on this!


I hope those Never-readies (or imitations) are truly bolted on. They often seem to sell for more now than they did new, which seems amazing because they're useless as lights unless you shove an LED-replacement bulb in!


----------



## dee.jay (28 May 2015)

Nice find!


----------



## velovoice (28 May 2015)

His loss, your gain! Great score.


----------



## cnb (31 May 2015)

My new Surly...I'm a happy chap...


----------



## uphillstruggler (31 May 2015)

Aaron Mc Connell said:


> View attachment 90110
> A friend of mine rode past this outside someone's house next to some rubbish and old junk. I went and spoke to the owner and asked if I could have it. He snickered and said it was rubbish and I could take it away.
> After a good clean,lots of WD40,Mr muscle, two new tyres and some New handle bar tape I'm now riding around on this!



You forgot the new horn.

Edit. Now with original picture I sent to Aaron, demonstrating how much elbow grease.


----------



## raleighnut (31 May 2015)

uphillstruggler said:


> View attachment 90438
> 
> 
> You forgot the new horn.
> ...


Hell of a lot better,


----------



## uphillstruggler (1 Jun 2015)

raleighnut said:


> Hell of a lot better,



I guess some people can't see past the mildew.


----------



## Aaron Mc Connell (2 Jun 2015)

And yes it has a new horn!


----------



## uphillstruggler (2 Jun 2015)

Aaron Mc Connell said:


> View attachment 90532
> And yes it has a new horn!



as you say, no carbon machine would be seen dead with that on it.

brilliant. 

edit: those bars need re-wrapping too.


----------



## Zojam (4 Jun 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> My ken bird that I have had as a winter project is finished and just been for my first ride. 1982 ken bird TT frame with shimano golden arrow group set and campagnolo record cronos rims on campagnolo record hubs. New turbo saddle and just need to get some straps for the toe clips.
> View attachment 80168
> View attachment 80169
> View attachment 80170


I used to go in to his shop on Anerley hill in the 80s. He was renowned for his wheel building skills.


----------



## BigAl68 (5 Jun 2015)

Zojam said:


> I used to go in to his shop on Anerley hill in the 80s. He was renowned for his wheel building skills.



I found out a few days ago that my mates parents knew him. It turns out his mum worked as an au pair back in the 60s for Tom Simpson and Ken was one of the teams mechanics and as you say wheel builder. They are going to dig out some photos which I will hopefully post.


----------



## wisdom (5 Jun 2015)

Picked this up yesterday given it a quick clean oiled and freed off a few things.Pumped up the tyres There is some rust on the rims.It will get a thorough going over in time.Think it would be handy for nipping to the shops and leave the best bikes safely at home so I dont have to worry about leaving them locked up whilst I nip in.
Everyone should have a raleigh in the stable.


----------



## Cold Snail (7 Jun 2015)

I was thinking of building up a purpose built bike for winter Audax use, but decided to chuck £50 worth of bits (mudguards and a Spa Nidd saddle) at my 1981 Raleigh Magnum instead.
This photo was taken yesterday at Dungeness (approx 25 miles in on a 64 mile ride) and I thought I would be in a world of pain breaking in the brand new saddle, but it was so comfortable, I barely noticed it.


----------



## Rafferty (12 Jun 2015)

I can't decide whether or not I should clean it.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (12 Jun 2015)

Rafferty said:


> I can't decide whether or not I should clean it.
> View attachment 91686



"I were right about that saddle though."

What is it? Was a canal involved? I hope you enjoy a challenge!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (12 Jun 2015)

Rafferty said:


> I can't decide whether or not I should clean it.
> View attachment 91686


Suddenly the two 1930s Raleighs my Aunt has stored in a leaky old stable don't seem such a daunting restoration project.


----------



## Gatters (12 Jun 2015)

'Specialised Tarmac' ? Nahh Herety track bike...go explore 

Foxhouse to Ringinglow...Sandy / Rocky trail





Stanage Pole




Duper Lane...Abney / Derbyshire





Last Sunday in Derbyshire...maybe Yorkshire?


----------



## uphillstruggler (13 Jun 2015)

Rafferty said:


> I can't decide whether or not I should clean it.
> View attachment 91686



Any idea what it might actually be?


----------



## Rafferty (13 Jun 2015)

uphillstruggler said:


> Any idea what it might actually be?


It's a Carlton, oh, and it's not mine...........thankfully!


----------



## booze and cake (13 Jun 2015)

I got some new steel today

Cross posted from my alcohol and ebay thread....... I got a beautiful and pretty unique looking Simoncini Super Record in Columbus SLX, which apart from a few paint chips and tiny rust spots is in great condition for what must be nearly 30 years old. Not got the original fork, just a alu one covered with pretend carbon, it also came fitted with a Campagnolo Chorus headset and Campagnolo bottom bracket, as it should.








But the magic has only just begun......the seller met me at York station and had brought along some other stuff that he wanted to get rid of, and next out the back of the car was this lovely Brian Rourke.Again a few very small spots of rust but its LOVELY!



I was instantly smitten with it, those forks, drool. The paint has a lovely sparkle not shown in this picture. It has no tubing listed but is lighter than the Simoncini. it has a sticker on saying its been renovated by Bob Jackson. It has 130mm rear spacing (as does the Simoncini) so not 'that' old (unless they been reset). Does anyone know the Rourke stamping system? @totallyfixed perhaps as I know he has a lovely Rourke. The bb shell is stamped with E and 1 near the non drive side of the bb and has the number 3572 across the middle.If anyone has any clues as to what that means in terms of age I've love to know.

The seller was in a hurry to be off to a friends surprise birthday party, so we struck a deal for the 'extras' and hurriedly decanted a box of parts into my ruksak and a carrier bag. I then returned to London, carrying it all on the tube across town where I've just properly checked the bag. Mostly all Campagnolo, no Record or any of the super shiny stuff, but I was stlll a bit stunned at the bounty




Highlights, a nice new Chorus 10 speed cranks and RD for the Simoncini, 3 pairs of Look pedals, loads of Campag chainrings, I'm set for spares for years! Shifters mostly Mirage but the Daytona ones or the silver Veloce levers will go on for now but may be upgraded later. I just need wheels (silver campag hopefully) ,brakes (campag skeleton) handlebars (panto cinelli) and saddle and the Simoncini is as good as rolling. I can't wait. Not sure what to do with the Rourke yet, I was thinking of 105 groupset in black but on reflection think it will look better with Silver Campag too, which I now seem to have plenty of. The cost of both frames and all the kit, £340, which I think is a massive win and I can't wait to get them both up and running. Drunken eBay = winning on this occassion. 

Time to sink a few celebratory beers and hit ebay for the missing bits, what the worst that could happen.......


----------



## totallyfixed (14 Jun 2015)

The best advice I can give is to call Brian Rourke's shop. I want to call in there with my bike but haven't had the chance yet.


----------



## Gatters (14 Jun 2015)

really like that Rourke frame too, the other was painted by a colour blind buffoon


----------



## midlife (14 Jun 2015)

Rourke's have so many enquiries they often charge a fee.

Shaun


----------



## fossyant (14 Jun 2015)

Gatters said:


> 'Specialised Tarmac' ? Nahh Herety track bike...go explore
> 
> Foxhouse to Ringinglow...Sandy / Rocky trail
> 
> ...



I guess you aren't running Pro Race 4 Service Course tyres like me on my Herety. Argh..... hee hee


----------



## fossyant (14 Jun 2015)

@booze and cake Post a picture closer up of the white Campag Looks. They are rare bits of kit. I have Record ones on my best bike and the bearings have been something else. Top of the Line looks.

From a distance they don't look like Record as mine have polished alloy lock rings.

You have a heck of a nice haul there !!!


----------



## booze and cake (15 Jun 2015)

Here you go @fossyant , I don't now if these are Campag Looks or just standard, I suspect the latter. I've never used Look pedals before but am going to get some cleats and try them out. And thanks for the replies about identifying the Brian Rourke, I'll contact them this week, I don't mind paying a small fee to find out a bit more about the history. I'll try the same with the Simoncini but as my Italian is non existant that will have to be through google translate.


----------



## biggs682 (15 Jun 2015)

booze and cake said:


> I got some new steel today
> 
> Cross posted from my alcohol and ebay thread....... I got a beautiful and pretty unique looking Simoncini Super Record in Columbus SLX, which apart from a few paint chips and tiny rust spots is in great condition for what must be nearly 30 years old. Not got the original fork, just a alu one covered with pretend carbon, it also came fitted with a Campagnolo Chorus headset and Campagnolo bottom bracket, as it should.
> 
> ...




love that Simo


----------



## fossala (18 Jun 2015)




----------



## biggs682 (18 Jun 2015)

fossala said:


>


 @fossala i have always wanted to try a trike , and that looks good


----------



## raleighnut (18 Jun 2015)

fossala said:


>


Very nice, been thinking of one myself to replace my current (heavy) Kentex.


----------



## fossala (18 Jun 2015)

biggs682 said:


> @fossala i have always wanted to try a trike , and that looks good


That is what I thought when I saw it. The axel has also been converted no it's 2 wheel drive and can accept modern cassettes. This was the reason I jumped on it, the conversion over 300 by itself.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Jun 2015)

fossala said:


> That is what I thought when I saw it. The axel has also been converted no it's 2 wheel drive and can accept modern cassettes. This was the reason I jumped on it, the conversion over 300 by itself.



bargain go and enjoy it


----------



## biggs682 (24 Jun 2015)

Used one of my latest finds for this afternoons commute


----------



## midlife (24 Jun 2015)

Interesting Aende 

Shaun


----------



## ChrisEyles (26 Jun 2015)

I like that Aende a lot! Interesting to see it has canti brakes rather than calipers - was it a light touring model (the triple crankset would also suggest this)? A light tourer classic steel framed bike is about as good as it gets for me


----------



## Cyclist33 (27 Jun 2015)

Go on then... Currently lean and mean with folding 23 mm tyres in black, and bar tape back to black too. Probably my favourite setup to-day.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Jun 2015)

That's a gorgeous looking bike @Cyclist33


----------



## totallyfixed (27 Jun 2015)

fossala said:


>


Only just seen this, I was leading a ride many years ago from the Mildenhall Rally and George and his wife [I thought it was his daughter at first!] was present on a trike very similar to yours. I remember him cursing as he followed me down a hill with a sharp bend which they nearly didn't get round, but on the same ride he remarked that he was having a "magic moment", presumably because the sun was shining and we were tootling along with the wind behind on a lovely country lane.
The other occasion, again at the rally was when we "borrowed" a demonstration tandem 2 wheeled recumbent where the stoker [me] faced backwards while George steered very odd, but we had a lot of fun and kept it for too long. Sadly George died the following year, it was a privilege to know him.
Look after it, they don't come any better.


----------



## booze and cake (28 Jun 2015)

I finallly built up the Rourke from a few pages ago and have just been for his first shakedown. Meet Brian, he's got more spangly silverness than Freddie Mercury in his pomp. And he is rapid, super tight wheel clearances, the25's just fit at the back and wont take bigger. I wanted full silver 32 spoke wheels but couldnt afford it just yet, so just got some de-stickered Vento's for now but still looks pretty badass. I'm waiting for some new cycle shoes so white Look spd-sl's will be going on soon. It changes direction like a Tron bike, even with the noodly quill stem. Much less flex than my Columbus SL Denti, dont think its 531,quite a bit lighter than the SLX Simoncini, may even be 853. And crikey he's bloody hansome. Rubbish photo still not captured the sparkle, but I'm well pleased with it and hope to put some serious miles on it this week on one of the less scorchio days.


----------



## raleighnut (28 Jun 2015)

Nice, agree with you about the silver wheels but I'd be tempted to use single sided Shimano SPD pedals like these


----------



## booze and cake (28 Jun 2015)

I've got some of those on my single speed. Good pedals but I have a stack of Look's to try and as its a full Campag build my inner tart could'nt bring myself to shod it with Japanese hooves.


----------



## raleighnut (28 Jun 2015)

booze and cake said:


> I've got some of those on my single speed. Good pedals but I have a stack of Look's to try and as its a full Campag build my inner tart could'nt bring myself to shod it with Japanese hooves.


Good luck with the 'Bambi on ice' impersonations. 
My 653 TT frame (unknown builder, no serial No. or badges/decals) was built up all Campagnolo when I did it but I still put a pair of those on.


----------



## Cyclist33 (28 Jun 2015)

booze and cake said:


> I finallly built up the Rourke from a few pages ago and have just been for his first shakedown. Meet Brian, he's got more spangly silverness than Freddie Mercury in his pomp. And he is rapid, super tight wheel clearances, the25's just fit at the back and wont take bigger. I wanted full silver 32 spoke wheels but couldnt afford it just yet, so just got some de-stickered Vento's for now but still looks pretty badass. I'm waiting for some new cycle shoes so white Look spd-sl's will be going on soon. It changes direction like a Tron bike, even with the noodly quill stem. Much less flex than my Columbus SL Denti, dont think its 531,quite a bit lighter than the SLX Simoncini, may even be 853. And crikey he's bloody hansome. Rubbish photo still not captured the sparkle, but I'm well pleased with it and hope to put some serious miles on it this week on one of the less scorchio days.
> View attachment 93890



I am in love with that bike. Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Jun 2015)

booze and cake said:


> I finallly built up the Rourke from a few pages ago and have just been for his first shakedown. Meet Brian, he's got more spangly silverness than Freddie Mercury in his pomp. And he is rapid, super tight wheel clearances, the25's just fit at the back and wont take bigger. I wanted full silver 32 spoke wheels but couldnt afford it just yet, so just got some de-stickered Vento's for now but still looks pretty badass. I'm waiting for some new cycle shoes so white Look spd-sl's will be going on soon. It changes direction like a Tron bike, even with the noodly quill stem. Much less flex than my Columbus SL Denti, dont think its 531,quite a bit lighter than the SLX Simoncini, may even be 853. And crikey he's bloody hansome. Rubbish photo still not captured the sparkle, but I'm well pleased with it and hope to put some serious miles on it this week on one of the less scorchio days.
> View attachment 93890


I've just shot my load .....


----------



## booze and cake (2 Jul 2015)

Thanks all. I've fallen hopelessly in love with this bike already. It's only the 3rd bike Ive put together so I'm pretty chuffed. It rides like none of my other steel bikes and accelerates like a stabbed rat and holds speed like a runaway freight train, yet is much more comfrotable than those straight forks suggest.

It looks so much nicer than a modern bike and a lot more expensive than I put it all together for, so I'm still pinching myself to check its not some elaborate dream. Anyway took a few more pics in the glorious sun that managed to give an impression of the sparkle of the paint.


----------



## highline (2 Jul 2015)

Rafferty said:


> I can't decide whether or not I should clean it.
> View attachment 91686


Browsing through I saw your picture of the Carlton International, thankfully mine was not as bad when I acquired it and after some new paint, decals and polish it scrubbed up pretty well.


----------



## Fab Foodie (3 Jul 2015)

booze and cake said:


> Thanks all. I've fallen hopelessly in love with this bike already. It's only the 3rd bike Ive put together so I'm pretty chuffed. It rides like none of my other steel bikes and accelerates like a stabbed rat and holds speed like a runaway freight train, yet is much more comfrotable than those straight forks suggest.
> 
> It looks so much nicer than a modern bike and a lot more expensive than I put it all together for, so I'm still pinching myself to check its not some elaborate dream. Anyway took a few more pics in the glorious sun that managed to give an impression of the sparkle of the paint.


It's little wonder that many UK Pros buy custom Rourke steelies for their training steeds. If you are in the area, the shop us worth a visit. Enjoy!


----------



## Tony Raynor (9 Jul 2015)

A couple out of the stables for today's ride. A Raleigh Quadra and an unidentified 531 framed beauty. Quadra running sprints and tubs and comes in at 9.7kg. The other a not to shabby 10.5kgs. Both behaving on their maiden outings.






P


----------



## Cold Snail (9 Jul 2015)

I had a day off today and had to pick up my wife's car from the garage so took my new Tour De Fer out for a 32 mile detour to get the riding position dialled in.











The original saddle may well be comfortable, but I've changed it to a Spa Nidd saddle as that is what my bottom knows, and this evening added an adjustable stem as I felt it would be better a little higher and closer.
Being 6'3" I thought a 58cm frame would be too small, but it's a rare bike to find as the new model is coming soon and all I could find was a 58 XL, so I took a punt and it feels very long compared to my 61cm Allez.


----------



## Cyclist33 (17 Jul 2015)

RS31 tryouts...


----------



## Jamieyorky (18 Jul 2015)

My 1951 Robin Hood Sports


----------



## Cyclist33 (18 Jul 2015)

booze and cake said:


> Thanks all. I've fallen hopelessly in love with this bike already. It's only the 3rd bike Ive put together so I'm pretty chuffed. It rides like none of my other steel bikes and accelerates like a stabbed rat and holds speed like a runaway freight train, yet is much more comfrotable than those straight forks suggest.
> 
> It looks so much nicer than a modern bike and a lot more expensive than I put it all together for, so I'm still pinching myself to check its not some elaborate dream. Anyway took a few more pics in the glorious sun that managed to give an impression of the sparkle of the paint.



I want it so badly.


----------



## vickster (13 Aug 2015)

My Genesis has new shiny hand built wheels  Mavic open pro rims, novatec hubs, DT Swiss spokes

Here she is. Not had the opportunity to ride as a clean up of the cassette has left me with very slippy gears to sort!


----------



## Cyclist33 (13 Aug 2015)

Front QR lever on wrong side, aesthetically speaking


----------



## ChrisEyles (13 Aug 2015)

@vickster - very smart indeed, love the colour combo!


----------



## vickster (13 Aug 2015)

It's a shame the saddle is rather uncomfortable, but I can't find another grey one!


----------



## ChrisEyles (13 Aug 2015)

Haha, unlucky! Worth it for the killer looks though


----------



## Mike! (14 Aug 2015)

vickster said:


> It's a shame the saddle is rather uncomfortable, but I can't find another grey one!



Couldn't you get one you do find comfortable re-trimmed? I've used a local company to me for re-trimming a worn car seat before with excellent results, i'm sure a bike seat would be easy enough for someone who knows what they are doing.


----------



## Rustybucket (14 Aug 2015)

vickster said:


> It's a shame the saddle is rather uncomfortable, but I can't find another grey one!



Brooks C17 comes in grey/slate, I have a black one and it's pretty comfy for me! But I know everyone's different!


----------



## vickster (14 Aug 2015)

I'm really not keen on the look of brooks saddles generally

I might stick a black saddle on it and deal with the aesthetics


----------



## Fab Foodie (14 Aug 2015)

Cyclist33 said:


> I want it so badly.


Get in the Queue ....


----------



## vickster (13 Sep 2015)

Here she is with the new wheels, tyres and a blacker but hopefully more comfy saddle (rear seems ok after today's leisurely 30 miles)...and fewer weeds than in my garden!


----------



## jayonabike (13 Sep 2015)

On today's ride


----------



## simon.r (13 Sep 2015)

jayonabike said:


> On today's ride



That looks lovely. Is it a fairly new Mercian?


----------



## midlife (13 Sep 2015)

Very Classy Mercian . Is it a modern Strada Speciale?

Shaun


----------



## EltonFrog (13 Sep 2015)

jayonabike said:


> On today's ride
> 
> View attachment 103672



Oh! Now, that is nice, very nice indeed.


----------



## jayonabike (13 Sep 2015)

simon.r said:


> That looks lovely. Is it a fairly new Mercian?


Yes, I've only done a couple of hundred miles on it



midlife said:


> Very Classy Mercian . Is it a modern Strada Speciale
> 
> Shaun



Well spotted, it is indeed


----------



## uphillstruggler (14 Sep 2015)

my Genesis Equilibrium loaded up for the recent Exmouth Exodus - its stayed dry for the most part this year, but after last years deluge, it was a good idea to make the route sheets waterproof 






I absolutely love this bike.

Edit: Forgot to mention the nice guy at Road.CC for giving me a free pair of their socks when mine decided to give up the ghost.


----------



## earlestownflya (14 Sep 2015)

dave marsh.9 speed campag record throughout ,unsure of the age of the frame..60s,70s? 531 fully chromed fork off,carbon one on.all a mix of 80,s,90s and brand new


----------



## earlestownflya (15 Sep 2015)

uphillstruggler said:


> my Genesis Equilibrium loaded up for the recent Exmouth Exodus - its stayed dry for the most part this year, but after last years deluge, it was a good idea to make the route sheets waterproof
> 
> View attachment 103733
> 
> ...


great bike...looks super comfy,don't blame you for loving it


----------



## raleighnut (15 Sep 2015)

jayonabike said:


> Yes, I've only done a couple of hundred miles on it
> 
> 
> 
> Well spotted, it is indeed


Very nice.


----------



## uphillstruggler (15 Sep 2015)

earlestownflya said:


> dave marsh.9 speed campag record throughout ,unsure of the age of the frame..60s,70s? 531 fully chromed fork off,carbon one on.all a mix of 80,s,90s and brand new
> View attachment 103828
> View attachment 103829



i'm gonna have to return the compliment regarding your bike - that is a thing if beauty. that paintwork is just sparkling.

out of interest, what did you do with the old forks? I may be in the market for a pair of those myself.


----------



## Aunty Tyke (15 Sep 2015)

earlestownflya said:


> dave marsh.9 speed campag record throughout ,unsure of the age of the frame..60s,70s? 531 fully chromed fork off,carbon one on.all a mix of 80,s,90s and brand new
> View attachment 103828
> View attachment 103829


Stunning condition,must make you smile every time you see it!


----------



## earlestownflya (15 Sep 2015)

uphillstruggler said:


> i'm gonna have to return the compliment regarding your bike - that is a thing if beauty. that paintwork is just sparkling.
> 
> out of interest, what did you do with the old forks? I may be in the market for a pair of those myself.


thanks for the compliment...sorry but the forks are safely wrapped away.....i'm sure you'll come across some somewhere


----------



## uphillstruggler (16 Sep 2015)

earlestownflya said:


> thanks for the compliment...sorry but the forks are safely wrapped away.....i'm sure you'll come across some somewhere



no problem don't blame you, they were for a mates refurb anyway.


----------



## earlestownflya (16 Sep 2015)

here's a 1980 raleigh clubman i got off the flea market...the frame was in stunning condition as were the components and totally original throughout,beautiful paint finish,as all the raleighs were,put on some new tyres,new chain,bar tape and swapped the campag 980 derailleur,which was beyond repair for a gransport a had hanging about.



















fantastic bike...but i'd never ride it...so i moved it on to somebody who would.went for £100 on ebay..i think the chap got a real bargain


----------



## MontyVeda (16 Sep 2015)

Do you always store it on the worktop?


----------



## earlestownflya (16 Sep 2015)

MontyVeda said:


> Do you always store it on the worktop?


it was for photographic purposes only. for the ebay sale...seemed the best place to show it .my mancave is chocked and i think it was p*ssing down outside


----------



## Sim2003 (16 Sep 2015)

Im sure iv posted before in another thread. But hey ho I get to show her off again. In her work gear. 

Trek 520 disc 2015


----------



## Aunty Tyke (16 Sep 2015)

earlestownflya said:


> here's a 1980 raleigh clubman i got off the flea market...the frame was in stunning condition as were the components and totally original throughout,beautiful paint finish,as all the raleighs were,put on some new tyres,new chain,bar tape and swapped the campag 960 derailleur,which was beyond repair for a gransport a had hanging about.
> View attachment 103931
> View attachment 103932
> View attachment 103933
> ...


Beautiful!


----------



## Carbon (23 Sep 2015)

Rafferty said:


> French threads and tube diameters, as well as brakes that require an extra 50 metres to bring you to a halt, remind me of an old Peugeot I used to have. Carbolite tubing is very heavy and unforgiving. What has yours got?



A little late on the reply  It's Reynolds 531, so along with the very light tubular wheels it's only about 9.5 KG. It's gone well over the summer but is now away for the winter. I'm rebuilding the hubs with a new set of 1970's Mavic tubular rims I picked up from Belgium, the current ones are not what you'd call round and are beyond truing now..... Looking forward to next spring and a much less lumpy ride!


----------



## Old jon (28 Sep 2015)

My rather wonderful bike. Bought from the makers last June, much too good a bike for an old novice . . .
But I do enjoy it.


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Sep 2015)

Old jon said:


> My rather wonderful bike. Bought from the makers last June, much too good a bike for an old novice . . .
> But I do enjoy it.
> View attachment 105136
> View attachment 105137


Such a bike is never too good ;-)


----------



## Old jon (28 Sep 2015)

Hmm, memo to self, think I meant the old novice needs to be fitter.
Some day. The mist is lifting, today's ride calls.


----------



## earlestownflya (28 Sep 2015)

Carbon said:


> A little late on the reply  It's Reynolds 531, so along with the very light tubular wheels it's only about 9.5 KG. It's gone well over the summer but is now away for the winter. I'm rebuilding the hubs with a new set of 1970's Mavic tubular rims I picked up from Belgium, the current ones are not what you'd call round and are beyond truing now..... Looking forward to next spring and a much less lumpy ride!


you'd be suprised what you could true up,if you've not already got a truing stand get one,as long as there is'nt a kink or bend in the rim you can swing it back in from 3" off line


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Sep 2015)

My Rourke, first-time in Touring mode this weekend ...






Ok ok, I know that's an Audax bike not a tourer and it's very loaded for a camping weekend .... but it was really to see if she was viable for load-lugging - 60 miles each way.
The answer is yes, but if I wanted to carry that for a longer duration I'd put low-riders on the front .... (unfortunately I never ordered the fork braze-ons for a perfect job).

For the old and observant .... yes, those are Karrimor ks100e Iberian Panniers, circa 1983 ....


----------



## velovoice (28 Sep 2015)

Old jon said:


> My rather wonderful bike. Bought from the makers last June, much too good a bike for an old novice . . .
> But I do enjoy it.
> 
> View attachment 105136
> View attachment 105137


Pure class.


----------



## raleighnut (28 Sep 2015)

Old jon said:


> My rather wonderful bike. Bought from the makers last June, much too good a bike for an old novice . . .
> But I do enjoy it.
> View attachment 105136
> View attachment 105137


Nice.


----------



## simon.r (13 Oct 2015)

I've been hankering after a Pashley for a while and finally found one at a reasonable price a few days ago:







Forgive the rather bright panniers, they will be replaced in due course. 

Can any Pashley oficiando date it roughly, given it has SRAM hub brakes and a SRAM 3 speed hub?


----------



## Padraig (21 Oct 2015)

I mentioned my Bob Jackson in another thread, so I thought I'd post a photo of it here, just to see whether I can get the hang of uploading pictures.


----------



## Qwerty217 (23 Oct 2015)




----------



## Qwerty217 (23 Oct 2015)

My 1992 paul riley reynolds 753 8.5 kg shame the stems stuck in the ridiculously low position it is , shimano dura ace throughout save for the recent stringlight compact which replaced the overgeared original.
Ps i apologise for the paintwork clearly guy it was custom built for a freind of minw was on drugs at the time


----------



## stevevw (27 Oct 2015)

My Viscount at Eroica 




George Brooks just back from paint




Hobbs to follow.


----------



## uphillstruggler (31 Oct 2015)

The paint job on the Brooks is fantastic.

Good work.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Nov 2015)

My latest steel offering is this Lee Cooper 631 tubing throughout and very nice to ride.


----------



## Doyleyburger (8 Nov 2015)

Picked this Peugeot up today. Swapped it for a rear mech and cassette. 
Bit of a project but not too much work needed


----------



## booze and cake (22 Nov 2015)

Some lovely steel on show since I was last here folks, lovely stuff. Continuing my fettish for old blue steel frames with modern(ish) kit, I finally cobbled together enough bits to go on the Simoncini I got along with my Rourke from a few pages ago, tho not as porn-worthy but a very nice bike all the same. Again I can't afford any nice spangly shiny silver wheels, so this is sharing the wheels with the Rourke. If Mrs Abramovich feels like dishing out some chrimbo cheer 2 sets of the old style deep rimmed mirror shamals for these two would look lovely, this is art yo!...so hoping they qualify for an Arts Council grant if Mrs A doesnt come thro 

I think I was quite restrained in the end, at one stage I was going to go full bore anti-porn with it and give it red tyres and chainring bolts and coloured cables, I think this bike could pull it off, kind of flirting with anti-porn , but in the end I do plan on living with this long term and I could'nt bring myself to do it.

Full Campag 20 speed ultrashift so compatible with my Denti and the Rourke, Columbus SLX frame. I've never ridden an SLX before and was looking forward to comparing it to the Denti's SL tubing. I absolutely love the Denti but I'm quite a big unit and though the flex adds to the comfort of the ride I've kind of treated it as fragile.

Really confidence inspiring ride from the off, i think I did a hard left corner, a right, an emergency stop, a trackstand and was totally happy with it immediately and was hammering along like I'd been riding it for years. Noticeably less flexy than the SL when given the beans, but more forgiving than the Brian, and the aheadset is defo more confidence inspiring in the corners than a quill so its really sure footed. And comfortable. I still dont get why plastic bikes are the norm nowadays, #charliequick

With the hairy palmed 53 tooth dinner plate chainring and close ratio cassette anyone that looks on this bike as old and slow is in for a shock. Definately will be rivalling the Denti as my go to long distance bike.

I did'nt get it finished before dark so excuse the crappy inside photos. Gotta love the Simoncini headbadge













All done apart from stem, I need a longer one, probs 120mm but maybe 110 will do. I did'nt realise until i started the build this weekend that the forks are actually 1 inch not 1 and 1 /8, despite the rear spacing being 130mm. So the stem thats on it at present has a shim. I'd rather not have a shim, but the specs I'm after for a stem are:


-it must be pretty (much harder for an ahead stem than a quill I think)
-it must be italian
-it must be black, maybe have a silver faceplate to go with the combo black/carbon and silveryness of the bike
-it must have a -17 rise for that vanity horizontal aesthetic
-it must fit the old school bars that are on it, so whats that, standard 26m diameter?

I'm guessing a 1 inch aheadset that meets the above is as rare as rocking horse do-do, or muchos spendy. So I need a shimmed one that meets the above criteria. I'm financially embarrassed at the moment so I've not looked to be honest, but I was thinking 3T but dont know if they still do stems for old style bars, and I dont know if many of the old style stems did the -17 degree rise, so don't know if this is going to be easy or a ballache. If anyone has any suggestions on what stem would look good on this I'd love to hear them.

Anyway I'm super pleased with it, another keeper. Wish it was'nt winter though

EDIT: well I missed the sun today but did a 2 hour ride around town and got a better photo. Such a nice bike to ride, a great match of old and new, I love it.


----------



## dan_bo (23 Nov 2015)

booze and cake said:


> Some lovely steel on show since I was last here folks, lovely stuff. Continuing my fettish for old blue steel frames with modern(ish) kit, I finally cobbled together enough bits to go on the Simoncini I got along with my Rourke from a few pages ago, tho not as porn-worthy but a very nice bike all the same. Again I can't afford any nice spangly shiny silver wheels, so this is sharing the wheels with the Rourke. If Mrs Abramovich feels like dishing out some chrimbo cheer 2 sets of the old style deep rimmed mirror shamals for these two would look lovely, this is art yo!...so hoping they qualify for an Arts Council grant if Mrs A doesnt come thro
> 
> I think I was quite restrained in the end, at one stage I was going to go full bore anti-porn with it and give it red tyres and chainring bolts and coloured cables, I think this bike could pull it off, kind of flirting with anti-porn , but in the end I do plan on living with this long term and I could'nt bring myself to do it.
> 
> ...



That's gorgeous, really. But dreadful photos- get it outside and lit it shine. 


Here's my 2013 Orrell SLX crosser "the mudshark"......


----------



## earlestownflya (23 Nov 2015)

booze and cake said:


> Some lovely steel on show since I was last here folks, lovely stuff. Continuing my fettish for old blue steel frames with modern(ish) kit, I finally cobbled together enough bits to go on the Simoncini I got along with my Rourke from a few pages ago, tho not as porn-worthy but a very nice bike all the same. Again I can't afford any nice spangly shiny silver wheels, so this is sharing the wheels with the Rourke. If Mrs Abramovich feels like dishing out some chrimbo cheer 2 sets of the old style deep rimmed mirror shamals for these two would look lovely, this is art yo!...so hoping they qualify for an Arts Council grant if Mrs A doesnt come thro
> 
> I think I was quite restrained in the end, at one stage I was going to go full bore anti-porn with it and give it red tyres and chainring bolts and coloured cables, I think this bike could pull it off, kind of flirting with anti-porn , but in the end I do plan on living with this long term and I could'nt bring myself to do it.
> 
> ...


try an ambrosio lite II.black with a silver plate,,you'll still need a shim or an ambrosio lite I,no shim required,available from ebay


----------



## booze and cake (23 Nov 2015)

haha yes indeed David Bailey I aint. Its sunny now though so may get a photo outside shortly. Lovely Orrell by the way.


----------



## booze and cake (23 Nov 2015)

@earlestownflya great stuff, thanks for that I'll look into those.


----------



## raleighnut (19 Jan 2016)

It may be a trike but it's still steel












trike 4



__ raleighnut
__ 19 Jan 2016


----------



## Steeler (25 Jan 2016)

This is the 4th iteration (I think) of my Kaffenback in 1x9 speed gearing, it's currently 2x10 speed but much the same otherwise. The original coffee coloured paint stripped and powder coated.


----------



## booze and cake (28 Jan 2016)

I swooned and fell in love with an excellent condition set of Campagnolo Shamal tubulars in black this week. I've never had tubs before but have always wanted to know what they ride like. I'm probably opening myself up to a world of inconvenience, expense, and if all goes wrong, some long walks home, but what the hell, these are only for Sunday best/sunny day rides, and they're so pretty

They came fitted with some 21mm  Zipp Tangente tyres which I'm replacing with some Open Pave in 25's, but I pumped them up and took them for a test ride on my Brian today before they get changed, he's looking very dashing in his new shoes, wow they are quick.


----------



## bonsaibilly (29 Jan 2016)

Raleigh Routier restoration coming along okay now... saddle looks wonky because it's balancing on a seat pin at the mo - so "all I need" now is the saddle clamp (bought), a chain, a crank (sourced), some brake cables, aaaand... I think/hope that's it!

BB


----------



## Hardrock93 (29 Jan 2016)

bonsaibilly said:


> Raleigh Routier restoration coming along okay now... saddle looks wonky because it's balancing on a seat pin at the mo - so "all I need" now is the saddle clamp (bought), a chain, a crank (sourced), some brake cables, aaaand... I think/hope that's it!
> 
> BB


Nice, I like the wheels. The stickers on your Routier have survived the years much better than mine, which were so tatty I removed them (photo shows some still in place). Horrible, sticky-backed-plastic things. Yours looks like it has quite a large frame?


----------



## raleighnut (29 Jan 2016)

Hardrock93 said:


> Nice, I like the wheels. The stickers on your Routier have survived the years much better than mine, which were so tatty I removed them (photo shows some still in place). Horrible, sticky-backed-plastic things. Yours looks like it has quite a large frame?
> 
> View attachment 117271


Nice.


----------



## bonsaibilly (29 Jan 2016)

Hardrock93 said:


> Nice, I like the wheels. The stickers on your Routier have survived the years much better than mine, which were so tatty I removed them (photo shows some still in place). Horrible, sticky-backed-plastic things. Yours looks like it has quite a large frame?
> 
> View attachment 117271


Cheers - nice bike - I do like the frame. Yeah it looks like mine is bigger than yours (!) but I think it will come in about the same ride geometry as my modern slopey road bike... I'm running the ex-Routier (top tube stickers were particularly tatty so I took them off) as a single-speed so that I don't have to learn how to cable up gears just yet. Just realised a terribly stupid error, I've put the rear wheel on with the hub on the wrong side. Because the bike was upside down and I am crap with left and right etc.

Wheels are old Fulcrum Racing ones with a single-speed converter so they won't be dished or whatever properly for single-speed, although I hardly imagine that will make a huge difference to me - they seem pretty bombproof.

Cost thus far has been:

Frame / fork - free recyc
Wheels - Fulcrum Racing 5 "free" (already had them for 3 years)
New BB - quoted £7 by lbs
Seat pin - £7
Saddle - £11
Saddle clamp - £5
Handlebar - £15
Stem - £10
Grips - £10
Brake levers - £8
Single-speed hub kit - £8
Planned chainset is £25 and planned brakes £40 for the pair. Cables I imagine will be about a tenner. So all in all quite a well specced commuting bike with some nice new componentry for about 150 quid 

BB


----------



## iandg (31 Jan 2016)

dan_bo said:


> That's gorgeous, really. But dreadful photos- get it outside and lit it shine.
> 
> 
> Here's my 2013 Orrell SLX crosser "the mudshark"......
> ...



Nice - I raced 'cross in the Schoolboy North West League with the Orrell twins (Anthony and Andy) back in the 70s. Their Dad (Neil) raced in the senior category, I believe he's still riding, last met him at L'Eroica in 2011.


----------



## Gatters (31 Jan 2016)

booze and cake said:


> I swooned and fell in love with an excellent condition set of Campagnolo Shamal tubulars in black this week. I've never had tubs before but have always wanted to know what they ride like. I'm probably opening myself up to a world of inconvenience, expense, and if all goes wrong, some long walks home, but what the hell, these are only for Sunday best/sunny day rides, and they're so pretty
> 
> They came fitted with some 21mm  Zipp Tangente tyres which I'm replacing with some Open Pave in 25's, but I pumped them up and took them for a test ride on my Brian today before they get changed, he's looking very dashing in his new shoes, wow they are quick.


That's the dogs wotsits is that


----------



## dan_bo (31 Jan 2016)

wicker man said:


> Nice - I raced 'cross in the Schoolboy North West League with the Orrell twins (Anthony and Andy) back in the 70s. Their Dad (Neil) raced in the senior category, I believe he's still riding, last met him at L'Eroica in 2011.


Local then?

Word on the street sez Neil's just sold his shop- still building though. I'm pondering a disk braked 853 thingy next.


----------



## iandg (31 Jan 2016)

dan_bo said:


> Local then?
> 
> Word on the street sez Neil's just sold his shop- still building though. I'm pondering a disk braked 853 thingy next.




I grew up in Stafford. Joined Stafford Road Club when I was 12, There was an old club van and older members used to drive us up to the north west most weekends in the winter to ride the NWCCA league races.


----------



## Steeler (1 Feb 2016)

Steeler said:


> View attachment 117016
> 
> This is the 4th iteration (I think) of my Kaffenback in 1x9 speed gearing, it's currently 2x10 speed but much the same otherwise. The original coffee coloured paint stripped and powder coated.



Ah...just found a picture of this earlier version but lost pictures of the original build due to laptop crash......must remember to back-up picture files!


----------



## fatjel (2 Feb 2016)

My Kaffenback.. looking surprisingly clean






My newest.. Just needs bar tape










The Winner


----------



## bonsaibilly (2 Feb 2016)

Nice bikes - is that the Quest Comp with upgrades? BB


----------



## dan_bo (2 Feb 2016)

Steeler said:


> Ah...just found a picture of this earlier version but lost pictures of the original build due to laptop crash......must remember to back-up picture files!
> 
> View attachment 117681




I had one if them. Smashin bike.


----------



## Smokin Joe (2 Feb 2016)

fatjel said:


> My Kaffenback.. looking surprisingly clean
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Planet X


----------



## fatjel (2 Feb 2016)

Yeah it is a Quest Comp with a few mods
It now has Ultegra / Open Pro hand built wheels
105 11spd group ,Fizik Aliante saddle ,Carbon seat post
Deda Bars and Michelin Tyres ..


----------



## bonsaibilly (2 Feb 2016)

fatjel said:


> Yeah it is a Quest Comp with a few mods
> It now has Ultegra / Open Pro hand built wheels
> 105 11spd group ,Fizik Aliante saddle ,Carbon seat post
> Deda Bars and Michelin Tyres ..



Nice setup. I've got a Quest, it's a great ride. BB


----------



## fatjel (2 Feb 2016)

@bonsaibilly I've had it a month or so now. 
Was a great bike as it came I did a couple of Audaxes on it already
But with the mods it is just awesome. 
I think I can safely say I'm in love with it


----------



## Pale Rider (2 Feb 2016)

fatjel said:


> @bonsaibilly I've had it a month or so now.
> Was a great bike as it came I did a couple of Audaxes on it already
> But with the mods it is just awesome.
> I think I can safely say I'm in love with it



I like the colour co-ordinated drink in your bidon.


----------



## bonsaibilly (2 Feb 2016)

Yeah mine is the one I go-to more often than not. It is a lot of fun to ride. Just been treated to a brand new set of Fulcrum wheels because I've been running it on an old pair ever since I got it. Hasn't made any difference to the ride although it looks prettier! BB


----------



## fatjel (2 Feb 2016)

@Pale Rider Have to mix my orange squash a little weaker than I'd like to get the perfect match.


----------



## Pale Rider (2 Feb 2016)

My (unfinished) Kronenbourg looks close.


----------



## Steeler (4 Feb 2016)

My now defunct Surly Cross Check. I never really liked it, couldn't get on with the handling and the colour was awful - sold the F&F off cheap to a guy who now runs it as a single speed.


----------



## cooldiscretion (5 Feb 2016)

Here is a pic of my Chesini Arena. No idea what year it is from, but I acquired the frame a while back on Craigslist and built it up myself using modern components. It rides beautifully. I have the SRAM Apex set on it with an 11-32t rear cassette for full action speed or sit and spin mode.


----------



## zaza123 (5 Feb 2016)

cooldiscretion said:


> Here is a pic of my Chesini Arena. No idea what year it is from, but I acquired the frame a while back on Craigslist and built it up myself using modern components. It rides beautifully. I have the SRAM Apex set on it with an 11-32t rear cassette for full action speed or sit and spin mode.
> 
> View attachment 118050


 That is a thing of beauty.


----------



## wesfoster (5 Feb 2016)

My Falcon Olympic 72' (I think) with revamped nearly everything. 
Back brake has just decided to quit though so need to replace that.


----------



## Gatters (5 Feb 2016)

Why mount the back brake in such a position? Looks very odd indeed!


----------



## wesfoster (5 Feb 2016)

Gatters said:


> Why mount the back brake in such a position? Looks very odd indeed!



Otherwise I've found brakes just don't get low enough to grip the rim without the tyre. The ones on at the minute are Shimano long drop, 105 style brakes and they barely reach so I may ship them out for a pair of Tektro extra long drop if I can't get the rear one working again. 
I'm always slightly undecided about it - from the back it looks pretty clean though, and slightly more streamlined.


----------



## bonsaibilly (5 Feb 2016)

Gatters said:


> Why mount the back brake in such a position? Looks very odd indeed!



Yet if it had been the norm for x decades it would look absolutely normal, go figure. BB


----------



## wesfoster (6 Feb 2016)

bonsaibilly said:


> Yet if it had been the norm for x decades it would look absolutely normal, go figure. BB



Yeah I was reading about them on Sheldon earlier trying to figure out what was wrong with it and it mentioned it doesn't matter whichever way you mount them - I've always thought of it as a bit of a bodge, but generally works perfectly fine.


----------



## cooldiscretion (6 Feb 2016)

zaza123 said:


> That is a thing of beauty.



Thanks, zaza123! It is very nice to ride as well! I have a picture of the head tube as my profile pic. I really should ride it more then I do, but it's something I don't think I'll ever get rid of. Especially considering the girlfriend acquired the frame from someone on Craigslist for my birthday. Now I'm guaranteed to have it for life.


----------



## mjr (6 Feb 2016)

wesfoster said:


> Yeah I was reading about them on Sheldon earlier trying to figure out what was wrong with it and it mentioned it doesn't matter whichever way you mount them - I've always thought of it as a bit of a bodge, but generally works perfectly fine.


It has the minor benefit that most of the spray from the brakes doesn't hit the stays... but probably does decorate your legs


----------



## fossyant (7 Feb 2016)

Back to mud duty after 18 months with guards and a rack on. Hope to have a pootle along the canal to a cafe next week. The Chunky Monkeys just fit and this should cushion my spine a bit.


----------



## Fab Foodie (7 Feb 2016)

cooldiscretion said:


> Here is a pic of my Chesini Arena. No idea what year it is from, but I acquired the frame a while back on Craigslist and built it up myself using modern components. It rides beautifully. I have the SRAM Apex set on it with an 11-32t rear cassette for full action speed or sit and spin mode.
> 
> View attachment 118050


----------



## Nibor (12 Feb 2016)

Modern Steel


----------



## Nibor (12 Feb 2016)

Ribble 525



__ Nibor
__ 12 Feb 2016


















Ribble 525



__ Nibor
__ 12 Feb 2016


----------



## busdennis (13 Feb 2016)

N+1 strikes for me after finding this little ex demo beauty at 53% of retail price


----------



## Fab Foodie (14 Feb 2016)

I suppose this counts, the newest addition to my all steel fleet.


----------



## Fab Foodie (14 Feb 2016)

Nibor said:


> Ribble 525
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Point of order here peeps ... Indoor bicycle shots to be taken in the kitchen only ... Them's the rules


----------



## Nibor (15 Feb 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> Point of order here peeps ... Indoor bicycle shots to be taken in the kitchen only ... Them's the rules


I wouldn't put my poor bike in the cold kitchen you animal


----------



## Fab Foodie (15 Feb 2016)

Nibor said:


> I wouldn't put my poor bike in the cold kitchen you animal


Animal, moi?
Sir, if you truly loved your bicycle then you would ensure that your kitchen was warm enough ....


----------



## Nibor (15 Feb 2016)

I spend too much on Bicycles to afford heating for my kitchen :-(


----------



## Fab Foodie (15 Feb 2016)

Nibor said:


> I spend too much on Bicycles to afford heating for my kitchen :-(


Doesn't your Butler get cold?


----------



## TheSalisburyTeacher (18 Feb 2016)

Poor photo I know, but my new Genesis Croix de Fer.


----------



## Vantage (22 Feb 2016)

Here's mine that I've just finished building.
4130 throughout.


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Feb 2016)

Vantage said:


> Here's mine that I've just finished building.
> 4130 throughout.
> 
> View attachment 119777


Interesting front mudguard arrangement ....


----------



## Vantage (23 Feb 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> Interesting front mudguard arrangement ....


It's a trimmed rear mudguard with extra mounts bolted on. It keeps the spray that would otherwise fly off the top of the tyre to a minimum.


----------



## ianrauk (23 Feb 2016)

Vantage said:


> It's a trimmed rear mudguard with extra mounts bolted on. It keeps the spray that would otherwise fly off the top of the tyre to a minimum.




Clever idea


----------



## Vantage (23 Feb 2016)

Borrowed the idea from a gentleman on the CTC forum.


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Feb 2016)

Vantage said:


> It's a trimmed rear mudguard with extra mounts bolted on. It keeps the spray that would otherwise fly off the top of the tyre to a minimum.


I guessed as much, I like the idea.


----------



## booze and cake (25 Feb 2016)

Ever since I built up my Rourke and Simoncini from a few pages back I've hankered for some old style Campag Shamals to go with them. Well over the last month I've sacrificed a balanced nutritous diet in the quest to make it happen. I may have scurvy but its worth it for the warm glow from feeling I've finally got them just how I want them. Looking forward to many more miles together.


----------



## Doyleyburger (25 Feb 2016)

booze and cake said:


> Ever since I built up my Rourke and Simoncini from a few pages back I've hankered for some old style Campag Shamals to go with them. Well over the last month I've sacrificed a balanced nutritous diet in the quest to make it happen. I may have scurvy but its worth it for the warm glow from feeling I've finally got them just how I want them. Looking forward to many more miles together.


What a beaut !!


----------



## Gatters (25 Feb 2016)

booze and cake said:


> Ever since I built up my Rourke and Simoncini from a few pages back I've hankered for some old style Campag Shamals to go with them. Well over the last month I've sacrificed a balanced nutritous diet in the quest to make it happen. I may have scurvy but its worth it for the warm glow from feeling I've finally got them just how I want them. Looking forward to many more miles together.


Classic bike porn


----------



## booze and cake (25 Feb 2016)

Cheers, glad someone else likes them as much as me. I'm proper smitten. I've got music playing, the TV on and the laptop open, but just found myself staring at them in the corner, they are definitely catchng my eye more than The One show.


----------



## uphillstruggler (26 Feb 2016)

TheSalisburyTeacher said:


> Poor photo I know, but my new Genesis Croix de Fer.
> 
> View attachment 119411



I like that a lot. genesis are lovely looking things, but I am biased


----------



## Banjo (26 Feb 2016)

My Jamis Aurora 531 Tourer.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Feb 2016)

@Banjo 
Look mate.. very naughty of you to give us this small saucy glimpse. 

WE NEED CLOSE UPS


----------



## Gatters (28 Feb 2016)

OK since I've got a bad back and cant get out on the bike I'll just have to content myself with a mini photo-whore event, yes I know you've seen it before but..........
New Tyres, new Brooks saddle new Bar Tape, Titanium Bottom Bracket 
And no more bar bag fixings on those lovely old bars!


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Feb 2016)

Gatters said:


> OK since I've got a bad back and cant get out on the bike I'll just have to content myself with a mini photo-whore event, yes I know you've seen it before but..........
> New Tyres, new Brooks saddle new Bar Tape, Titanium Bottom Bracket
> And no more bar bag fixings on those lovely old bars!


Clearly that needs a bit more orange on it ....


----------



## Gatters (28 Feb 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> Clearly that needs a bit more orange on it ....


yeah FF I've been toying with putting this back on since a: the bars, stem and seatpin are all SR, and b: It's much lighter than the shimano 105 currently fitted ?


----------



## Fab Foodie (29 Feb 2016)

Gatters said:


> yeah FF I've been toying with putting this back on since a: the bars, stem and seatpin are all SR, and b: It's much lighter than the shimano 105 currently fitted ?


Certainly prettier ....


----------



## Gatters (7 Mar 2016)




----------



## biggs682 (13 Mar 2016)

1980's Wester Ross tourer


----------



## Fab Foodie (13 Mar 2016)

biggs682 said:


> 1980's Wester Ross tourer
> 
> View attachment 121424


Proper tasty :-)


----------



## biggs682 (13 Mar 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> Proper tasty :-)


Just your size


----------



## Fab Foodie (13 Mar 2016)

biggs682 said:


> Just your size


Noooooo


----------



## Spiderweb (18 Mar 2016)

My German built Enik Pordoi winter bike.


----------



## Spiderweb (18 Mar 2016)

My Campagnolo equipped, Reynolds 531 Millenium Ciclismo. I believe Ciclismo was a cycle shop in Leeds, Horsforth I think which was Run by Pam Clay an excellent cyclist in her day and now on the board of British cycling. Her son Jonny Clay won a silver medal in the 1998 Commonwealth games team persuit and a bronze medal in the 2000 Sydney Olympics team persuit.


----------



## Spiderweb (20 Mar 2016)

My 1980's Orbit Thompson. Reynolds 531c, Mavic Rimtec wheels, Stronglight chainset, Shimano 600 down tube friction levers, Shimano 105 front and rear mech, CLB brakes. Built by Orbit Cycles in Sheffield (Andy Thompson I presume). I swap/exchanged the bike with a colleague at work around 23 years ago and have loved it ever since.


----------



## Spiderweb (20 Mar 2016)

Fondriest road bike.


----------



## Daddybus (20 Mar 2016)

Mostly steel (531)...just a bit of rust lol...but it is nearly 70 yrs old 
Rudge Aero


----------



## Daddybus (20 Mar 2016)

Mega heavyweight steel... This weighs an absolute ton! BSA regency 1950's


----------



## Daddybus (20 Mar 2016)

Steel townie ...got to sell this one 1985 Marlboro monarch






too many bikes & not enough room ....& that's not even all of them...there's a Dawes & a Sun in the shed!!


----------



## Strathlubnaig (21 Mar 2016)

First day of Spring ! Gave the JF Wilson a spin


----------



## Spiderweb (21 Mar 2016)

Strathlubnaig said:


> View attachment 122378
> First day of Spring ! Gave the JF Wilson a spin


What a beautiful bike!


----------



## Wafer (25 Mar 2016)

Nice sunny day so I finally got round to getting some proper photos of the new bike  












Genesis Croix de Fer 20 by Adrian Lee, on Flickr


----------



## BalkanExpress (11 Apr 2016)

I have already put this on classic and vintage, but I am a happy man today so here is My new old Peugeot Super Competition.


----------



## ChrisEyles (12 Apr 2016)

Now that is a properly gorgeous bike - not surprised you are feeling happy with yourself after polishing that one up


----------



## BalkanExpress (12 Apr 2016)

ChrisEyles said:


> Now that is a properly gorgeous bike - not surprised you are feeling happy with yourself after polishing that one up



At the risk of sounding like a smug b******d, I have not done any polishing yet, it was just a very sunny day


----------



## Hicky (15 Apr 2016)

Son number 2 with my Surly crosscheck, now flat bar'd for versatility....this bike has carried this kid since before he could ride himself.


----------



## dan_bo (15 Apr 2016)

Daddybus said:


> View attachment 122302
> Mega heavyweight steel... This weighs an absolute ton! BSA regency 1950's


Love that. Bars and light add so much character.


----------



## gareth01244 (16 Apr 2016)

M


----------



## RedRider (21 Apr 2016)

Should post this here, eh? I'm made up with it...


----------



## raleighnut (21 Apr 2016)

Very nice.


----------



## Spiderweb (21 Apr 2016)

RedRider said:


> Should post this here, eh? I'm made up with it...
> View attachment 125653
> View attachment 125654
> View attachment 125655
> ...


Black saddle maybe? But an absolutely stunning looking bike!


----------



## RedRider (21 Apr 2016)

Spiderweb said:


> Black saddle maybe? But an absolutely stunning looking bike!


Yeah, well spotted. The c15 saddle's on loan whilst I see whether it suits my backside. Then I have to decide whether to buy the same colour and get matching Brooks cambium tape or get a black one to match the black tape. I'm edging towards the black at the mo. As nice as the other might be it could look a bit "heritage". What do you reckon?


----------



## Spiderweb (21 Apr 2016)

RedRider said:


> Yeah, well spotted. The c15 saddle's on loan whilst I see whether it suits my backside. Then I have to decide whether to buy the same colour and get matching Brooks cambium tape or get a black one to match the black tape. I'm edging towards the black at the mo. As nice as the other might be it could look a bit "heritage". What do you reckon?


Whatever is most comfortable. The C15 will look great but the Cambium looks really cool. Whatever you choose the Rourke looks fantastic.


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 Apr 2016)

RedRider said:


> Should post this here, eh? I'm made up with it...
> View attachment 125653
> View attachment 125654
> View attachment 125655
> ...


Can I double-like?


----------



## fatjel (23 Apr 2016)

Built from the wreck of my Jamis Quest,
Couldn't get the frame straight enough so all the bits went on a shiny new Spa Steel Audax frame
!05 5800 group set , Hand built Ultegra/ Open Pro wheels , Fizik Aliante and stuff





Not exactly beautiful but looks kinda efficient. 
In less than two weeks my collarbone will be ready as will the Spa 
I so can't wait.


----------



## fatjel (23 Apr 2016)

Not cut the steerer down yet.. Won't be slammin it tho cos I am 60 after all


----------



## bikingdad90 (24 Apr 2016)

My new Kaffenback 2. Can't decide between white, black or orange spacers. 

I haven't set the seat height or cut down the steerer yet.


----------



## raleighnut (24 Apr 2016)

Nice 

Black spacers and don't cut the steerer yet.


----------



## gareth01244 (25 Apr 2016)

My mid 90s Stephen Roche


----------



## Vantage (26 Apr 2016)

I'm not usually a fan of racy race bikes, but that is niiiiiiiiiice!


----------



## SteCenturion (4 May 2016)

Spiderweb said:


> View attachment 122232
> View attachment 122233
> Fondriest road bike.


----------



## pubrunner (4 May 2016)

gareth01244 said:


> My mid 90s Stephen Roche
> View attachment 126112



That's a lovely bike - what's the tubing ?


----------



## gareth01244 (5 May 2016)

Columbus Os EL tubing which apparently stands for extra leggerria


----------



## Noru (7 May 2016)

Picked this up this Universal Town & Country today, it's in excellent condition. Apparently hasn't moved from it's position in a shed for at least 10 years, so I've spent the day washing, polishing & oiling and it's come up great.

I've been after a hub geared bike for a while for riding into Manchester rather than using the tram. Initial idea was to try some solid Tannus tyres but it's currently 26 x 1 ⅜ so may have to stick to 26 x 1 ⅜ for now.

Not been out for a test ride yet as the tubes & tyres are probably 21 years old as the frame and Sturmey Archer hub are stamped 1995.


----------



## TheSalisburyTeacher (7 May 2016)

Just finished getting her ready for the weekly commute and notice a spoke was broken


----------



## mjr (9 May 2016)

Noru said:


> Picked this up this Universal Town & Country today, it's in excellent condition. Apparently hasn't moved from it's position in a shed for at least 10 years, so I've spent the day washing, polishing & oiling and it's come up great.


It looks almost identical to my Riviera Sports which I posted in https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/1940s-raleigh-rescue-should-i-or-shouldnt-i.168167/post-3505547 except that it looks like you've got plastic guards rather than my heavy steel ones?



> I've been after a hub geared bike for a while for riding into Manchester rather than using the tram. Initial idea was to try some solid Tannus tyres but it's currently 26 x 1 3/8 so may have to stick to 26 x 1 3/8 for now.


One legendary advantage of 26x1⅜ tyres is that they're supposedly too fat to fall into tram tracks easily - I say legendary because I've not been able to confirm it. I'm riding kevlar-inside Delta Cruisers on mine.


----------



## gareth01244 (9 May 2016)

My latest steel bike, an Ian May


----------



## raleighnut (10 May 2016)

Nice.


----------



## Gatters (10 May 2016)

May I ?


----------



## Noru (12 May 2016)

mjray said:


> It looks almost identical to my Riviera Sports which I posted in https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/1940s-raleigh-rescue-should-i-or-shouldnt-i.168167/post-3505547 except that it looks like you've got plastic guards rather than my heavy steel ones?
> 
> 
> One legendary advantage of 26x1⅜ tyres is that they're supposedly too fat to fall into tram tracks easily - I say legendary because I've not been able to confirm it. I'm riding kevlar-inside Delta Cruisers on mine.




Very nice, it does look the same. I will double check later but I think mine has the metal mudguards too, they're just black rather than colour matched to the frame. I've ordered some Delta Cruisers for it. I reckon I'd need a fat-bike to ride without the hassle of dodging tram lines, hopefully I wont end up testing the 26x1⅜ theory anytime soon.


----------



## ANT 666 (13 May 2016)

My late eightys Argos 753.


----------



## ANT 666 (13 May 2016)




----------



## bonsaibilly (17 May 2016)

My beloved Jamis 631 companion...


----------



## raleighnut (25 May 2016)

My mid 80s Raleigh (Super) Equipe, mainly 105 kit on it now (including Hollowtech 2 crank) but the bike that got me my 'username' on Cyclechat. 













Equipe 2



__ raleighnut
__ 18 May 2016


----------



## biggs682 (25 Jun 2016)

My latest Simoncini


----------



## crazyjoe101 (28 Jun 2016)

Love the look of old (and some new) steel bikes. I've just built up a Cross Check, and whilst not as pretty as the Aende I have from @biggs682 (I'll post some pictures of this when I've rebuilt it) it has it's own charm I think.
It's set up for general rough/'winter' road riding or light touring. 26-36-46 triple chainset, 10 spd 11-36 XT setup at the back, rediculous mudguards, comfy 28s and some crosstops for a bit of versatility. I did my first ride on it today and I quite liked it. I took the parts off the aforementioned Aende frame as I'd put modern parts on it - the next project is restoring the Aende with the old parts I took off it.



I've named him Cross Colin.


----------



## raleighnut (30 Jun 2016)

My latest project, an 85 Raleigh 'City' rebuilt with a few new bits.

Stronglight 48 tooth square taper crank (replacing a steel cottered one)
RM XL 719 rims (700c from 26x 1 3/8) laced onto the original SA 3spd hub and a Shimano 'Dynohub' by John at Bob Warners with 'Dura' gumwall tyres (28s)
Ergotec 'Toulouse' handlebars and aluminium stem.
Brake calipers changed to Weinmann aluminium (from the pressed steel originals) type 500 front and an 'Alpha rear.
A NOS period rack
Just needs a Brooks now to finish it off and I may fit the mudguards/chainguard, not decided yet


----------



## biggs682 (7 Jul 2016)

Mr Bromwich


----------



## jessand (9 Jul 2016)

First attempt to show my Kapu, fingers crossed!


----------



## gareth01244 (9 Jul 2016)

Picked up this Merchant Strada last night, really pleased with it, my first Mercian, it's 631 tubing with some nice bits like dura ace down tube shifters and Ambrosio Neptune tubular wheels.


----------



## raleighnut (9 Jul 2016)

gareth01244 said:


> Picked up this Merchant Strada last night, really pleased with it, my first Mercian, it's 631 tubing with some nice bits like dura ace down tube shifters and Ambrosio Neptune tubular wheels.


Very Nice


----------



## Cycleops (9 Jul 2016)

I got shot of my Mercian, wish I hadn't now.


----------



## gareth01244 (9 Jul 2016)

I want to change a few things to try and improve it so looking to upgrade the cranks and saddle as well as the white bar tape.


----------



## topcat1 (9 Jul 2016)

gareth01244 said:


> Picked up this Merchant Strada last night, really pleased with it, my first Mercian, it's 631 tubing with some nice bits like dura ace down tube shifters and Ambrosio Neptune tubular wheels.


That is just Porn


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (17 Jul 2016)

The latest addition to my stable: a Dawes Galaxy in Reynolds 531 which was custom built for the previous owner (when Dawes still did that sort of thing)





As purchased (with a non-original and slightly dodgy flat bar set up)......





..... and today after conversion back to drop bars and with the drivetrain upped to 27 speed with 46-34-24 chainrings and an 11-34 cassette.

I'm looking forward to racking up some miles on it now.


----------



## Fab Foodie (17 Jul 2016)

gareth01244 said:


> Picked up this Merchant Strada last night, really pleased with it, my first Mercian, it's 631 tubing with some nice bits like dura ace down tube shifters and Ambrosio Neptune tubular wheels.


Dribble ....


----------



## iandg (24 Jul 2016)

New build started. Genesis Equilibrium Reynolds 725 frame with carbon forks


----------



## Elybazza61 (25 Jul 2016)

gareth01244 said:


> Picked up this Merchant Strada last night, really pleased with it, my first Mercian, it's 631 tubing with some nice bits like dura ace down tube shifters and Ambrosio Neptune tubular wheels.



Oooh that's loverly,the sort of thing that I'd like to get(funds permitting) as a frame and put modern bits on(never liked don-tube shifters);nice wheels too.


----------



## biggs682 (31 Jul 2016)

My current ride an Ian May


----------



## ozboz (31 Jul 2016)

This is my Surly CC


----------



## mjr (1 Aug 2016)

ozboz said:


> View attachment 137141
> This is my Surly CC


Could you lock it up properly next time, please? Nice bike but I just can't bring myself to like that photo.


----------



## ozboz (1 Aug 2016)

mjray said:


> Could you lock it up properly next time, please? Nice bike but I just can't bring myself to like that photo.



Well , I do not know what to say , 
I know, I will not say anything ,


----------



## Diggs (1 Aug 2016)

Something old






Something new


----------



## Big Dave laaa (1 Aug 2016)

Diggs said:


> Something old
> 
> View attachment 137292
> 
> ...


That MTB looks mint. What make is it?


----------



## Diggs (1 Aug 2016)

Big Dave laaa said:


> That MTB looks mint. What make is it?


It's a Marin Pine Mountain 1. I've had my eye on it for ages and when they reduced the price, I just had to.


----------



## mkmark666 (2 Aug 2016)

Have really enjoyed reading this thread and seeing all the photos. Afraid mine is a little newer than most on here but hope you like it


----------



## ozboz (2 Aug 2016)

^^^^^^^^^
Xlnt ! looks great ,


----------



## Nigel182 (4 Aug 2016)

Got Last Friday just starting to get some Miles in on it.


----------



## velovoice (4 Aug 2016)

Nigel182 said:


> Got Last Friday just starting to get some Miles in on it.




_Drool...._


----------



## dan_bo (4 Aug 2016)

Diggs said:


> Something old
> 
> View attachment 137292
> 
> ...



Do like the look of them new Marins. What's the ride like?


----------



## Diggs (4 Aug 2016)

dan_bo said:


> Do like the look of them new Marins. What's the ride like?


I'd been looking at steel MTBs for ages, it was certainly more about the clean aesthetic than anything else.
I have by no means been pushing it, staying way within my limitations but it has certainly been fun so far. Seems nicely balanced when I have taken it out over the slightly more challenging parts of the local country parks and the plus tyres do soak up a lot of the bumps
There is something in the back of my head suggesting that 27.5 + may be the betamax of formats going forward but we'll cross that bridge when we come to it.


----------



## mjr (4 Aug 2016)

Diggs said:


> There is something in the back of my head suggesting that 27.5 + may be the betamax of formats going forward but we'll cross that bridge when we come to it.


Look on the bright side: it can never go out of fashion because it's never really been _in_ fashion!


----------



## dan_bo (4 Aug 2016)

Diggs said:


> I'd been looking at steel MTBs for ages, it was certainly more about the clean aesthetic than anything else.
> I have by no means been pushing it, staying way within my limitations but it has certainly been fun so far. Seems nicely balanced when I have taken it out over the slightly more challenging parts of the local country parks and the plus tyres do soak up a lot of the bumps
> There is something in the back of my head suggesting that 27.5 + may be the betamax of formats going forward but we'll cross that bridge when we come to it.


Where are you based Diggs?


----------



## raleighnut (4 Aug 2016)

Diggs said:


> I'd been looking at steel MTBs for ages, it was certainly more about the clean aesthetic than anything else.
> I have by no means been pushing it, staying way within my limitations but it has certainly been fun so far. Seems nicely balanced when I have taken it out over the slightly more challenging parts of the local country parks and the plus tyres do soak up a lot of the bumps
> There is something in the back of my head suggesting that 27.5 + may be the betamax of formats going forward but we'll cross that bridge when we come to it.


Twin discs so you can always bang a set of 26" wheels in, you might lose half an inch of ground clearance at the crank.


----------



## Diggs (4 Aug 2016)

dan_bo said:


> Where are you based Diggs?


To quote Mr Ian Dury, "I'm from Essex, in case you couldn't tell"


----------



## dan_bo (4 Aug 2016)

Diggs said:


> To quote Mr Ian Dury, "I'm from Essex, in case you couldn't tell"



Well.... let us know if you fancy a do in tbe north west eh......


----------



## simon.r (5 Aug 2016)

I've been hanging my nose over the Kona Roadhouse since they came out and now they're being sold off in advance of the 2017 model coming out I couldn't resist. First proper ride this evening and I'm *very* impressed:


----------



## dan_bo (5 Aug 2016)

simon.r said:


> I've been hanging my nose over the Kona Roadhouse since they came out and now they're being sold off in advance of the 2017 model coming out I couldn't resist. First proper ride this evening and I'm *very* impressed:
> 
> View attachment 137987
> 
> ...


Do you play basketball?


----------



## simon.r (5 Aug 2016)

dan_bo said:


> Do you play basketball?



No 6'2", but with long legs for my height. That's a 58cm frame, as the top tube length is spot on for me. Hence the long seatpost and stack of spacers.


----------



## bigjim (7 Aug 2016)

This bike was up for sale on the CTC site for £150 but nobody bit. It then went down to £110 and I could not resist. I was informed it had been re-enameled a few years ago and not used since. It has 7 speed campag mirage levers, campag record rear mech, TA chainset and Weinnman wheels with Campag hubs and new Michelin tyres. It also came with a spare record rear mech, spare set of Mavic wheels with Campag hubs incl new tyres and tubes. All wheels look brand new with no discernable rim wear. Plus tools, 6 new inner tubes, bike stand, spare freewheel, pump and new overshoes. I thought is was worth a punt. Had to change the stiff headset and fitted my own saddle and new bar tape. It's a lovely cream colour. I was told it's a 70s bike but looks 80s to me. Rides beautifully.
There is some marking from what looks like sellotape neat the lugs but unsure how to clean it off without damaging paint.
t


----------



## simon.r (7 Aug 2016)

May be worth trying to remove the marks with a soft rag dipped in white spirit.


----------



## Nigel182 (7 Aug 2016)

bigjim said:


> This bike was up for sale on the CTC site for £150 but nobody bit. It then went down to £110 and I could not resist. I was informed it had been re-enameled a few years ago and not used since. It has 7 speed campag mirage levers, campag record rear mech, TA chainset and Weinnman wheels with Campag hubs and new Michelin tyres. It also came with a spare record rear mech, spare set of Mavic wheels with Campag hubs incl new tyres and tubes. All wheels look brand new with no discernable rim wear. Plus tools, 6 new inner tubes, bike stand, spare freewheel, pump and new overshoes. I thought is was worth a punt. Had to change the stiff headset and fitted my own saddle and new bar tape. It's a lovely cream colour. I was told it's a 70s bike but looks 80s to me. Rides beautifully.
> There is some marking from what looks like sellotape neat the lugs but unsure how to clean it off without damaging paint.
> t


I sometimes use white vinegar on a cloth let it soak then wipe off


----------



## raleighnut (7 Aug 2016)

I got the TT bike out and gave it a clean/lube and adjust, hoping to get out on it soon.


----------



## User32269 (8 Aug 2016)

bigjim said:


> There is some marking from what looks like sellotape neat the lugs but unsure how to clean it off without damaging paint.


I use lighter fluid on a clean rag. Gets off sticky logo residue and marks easily.


----------



## raleighnut (8 Aug 2016)

odav said:


> I use lighter fluid on a clean rag. Gets off sticky logo residue and marks easily.


White spirit works too, same method though.


----------



## Slitemere (28 Aug 2016)

Here's my Surly Big Dummy - a big big with a solid steel frame for hailing all kinds of things around


----------



## apb (27 Sep 2016)

Thorn audax. I'm in love. 

Build photos https://www.cyclechat.net/media/albums/thorn-audax-build.1088/


----------



## TheCyclingRooster (27 Sep 2016)

Here's my 52cm Benotto Modelo 850 Paris Roubaix model (totally bespoke refurbished in 2014).


----------



## fatjel (14 Oct 2016)

My Dawes Kingpin by Bewl Water where we did a bit of offroading today






And a recently aquired Claud Butler


----------



## MissyR (22 Oct 2016)

My 531 Mike Kowal


----------



## raleighnut (22 Oct 2016)

MissyR said:


> My 531 Mike Kowal




Very nice.


----------



## midlife (22 Oct 2016)

MissyR said:


> My 531 Mike Kowal



Beter than the one in the background 

Shaun


----------



## MissyR (22 Oct 2016)

midlife said:


> Beter than the one in the background
> 
> Shaun



Ha ha that's my other love!


----------



## dim (23 Oct 2016)

My Surly Long Haul Trucker (winter bike)

(still need to fit my front and back pannier racks and bags, and having a Dynamo hub/lights fitted)


----------



## rideswithmoobs (23 Oct 2016)

simon.r said:


> I've been hanging my nose over the Kona Roadhouse since they came out and now they're being sold off in advance of the 2017 model coming out I couldn't resist. First proper ride this evening and I'm *very* impressed:
> 
> View attachment 137987
> 
> ...



Never seen one of them konas before. Stunning looking in that deep red colour


----------



## steve50 (28 Oct 2016)

My twenty five year old Raleigh Pioneer, it was all original when i got it but the shifters were on their last legs and the brakes were not up to standard. So, new seven speed freewheel fitted (upgrade 18 to 21 speed), all new cables, new V-brakes and rapid fire shifters / brake combo, new saddle and mudguards, ergo handlebar grips and stubby bar ends.
Not too shabby for a twenty five year old.


----------



## biggs682 (31 Oct 2016)

A nice Claud Butler Odyssey


----------



## uphillstruggler (5 Nov 2016)

biggs682 said:


> A nice Claud Butler Odyssey
> 
> View attachment 149818



Not sold it yet? Surprised by that


----------



## biggs682 (5 Nov 2016)

uphillstruggler said:


> Not sold it yet? Surprised by that


You and me both


----------



## BorderReiver (12 Nov 2016)

I got so sick of matt black carbon fibre I just had to have this. Columbus tubing and Campag Chorus groupset. Apart from the lettering it is all painted. None of the Union Jacks are transfers. Even the stem is painted. Possibly not to everybody's taste but I love it!


----------



## biggs682 (12 Nov 2016)

Genesis cdf


----------



## 3narf (12 Nov 2016)

BorderReiver said:


> I got so sick of matt black carbon fibre I just had to have this. Columbus tubing and Campag Chorus groupset. Apart from the lettering it is all painted. None of the Union Jacks are transfers. Even the stem is painted. Possibly not to everybody's taste but I love it!



I like that! Must be quite stiff; those tubes look very chunky. I suppose we're more used to seeing skinny tubes on steel bikes.


----------



## BorderReiver (13 Nov 2016)

3narf said:


> I like that! Must be quite stiff; those tubes look very chunky. I suppose we're more used to seeing skinny tubes on steel bikes.



I haven't actually ridden it yet! No way I'm taking it out on gritted roads, might have to wait a few months. The tubing is, and I quote, "Columbus Spirit HSS Niobium Steel Tube Set". Which is a bit more of a mouthful, and probably a bit more advanced, than the "531c" of my youth.


----------



## steve50 (13 Nov 2016)

BorderReiver said:


> I haven't actually ridden it yet! No way I'm taking it out on gritted roads, might have to wait a few months. The tubing is, and I quote,* "Columbus Spirit HSS Niobium Steel Tube Set". * Which is a bit more of a mouthful, and probably a bit more advanced, than the "531c" of my youth.


http://www.columbustubi.com/eng/3_3.htm
NIOBIUM

It’s a special micro alloyed steel with Manganese, Chrome, Nickel, Molybdenum and Niobium. In the Columbus research and development tradition it can be considered the evolution from of the Thermacrom and Nivacrom alloy. It’s designed to provide better mechanical properties and greater resistance to atmospheric corrosion than conventional carbon steels. For every top-of-the-line and competition frames where lightness and high reliability are fundamental. Like Vanadium in Thermacrom steel, Niobium increases yield strength by precipitation hardening and acts for refinement of grain size.


----------



## RedRider (13 Nov 2016)

It's time to break out the champagne...









I came home with this 40-year-old Dutch girl tonight. A Gazelle champion mondial A-frame I believe, with the all important mudguard eyelets. I'm planning a fixed build


----------



## Venod (13 Nov 2016)

Posted in the Single & Fixed section but no harm putting it in here as it is steel.


----------



## raleighnut (14 Nov 2016)

RedRider said:


> It's time to break out the champagne...
> View attachment 151126
> 
> View attachment 151127
> ...


Nice ...................................apart from the fixed plans, sorry but not a fan


----------



## RedRider (14 Nov 2016)

raleighnut said:


> Nice ...................................apart from the fixed plans, sorry but not a fan


I know what you mean but I need my single speed fix. Let's see how it develops after this winter...


----------



## biggs682 (15 Nov 2016)

Our family turbo training bike actually being ridden after sitting astride the turbo trainer for 18 months unused.

Its a Trek t10 navigator..


----------



## RedRider (28 Nov 2016)

I've been posting this against walls, in the single speed and even the 'get better' srw threads so apologies but...
Oh my, it's a joy to ride...


I know not everyone's a fan of the fixed conversion (@raleighnut ) but i think this frame suits with its 120mm backside and a scarcity of braze ons. One day it might get some appropriate gears strapped to it but for now it's stripped down
It's a 1976 Gazelle Champion Mondial A frame and no-one else bid for it on eBay.
There's some details like the butterfly seatstay bridge...



And the rourkeish-ish wrapover (@FabFoodie)...


There's just enough room between the chainstays for 28mm tyres and close fitting full mudguards and it has the eyelets and everything.
I don't always get excited by fonts but I love this decal...



I'll stop going on about it now but as you can tell I'm made up with the thing. I've spent the last few days tweaking the position and today it felt so good. Fixed flies up the inclines, I'd almost forgotten.


----------



## uphillstruggler (29 Nov 2016)

@RedRider 

lovely bike, the colour is great close up.


----------



## Wordsworth30 (4 Dec 2016)

Here's a picture of my new bike. A 2017 Genesis Equilibrium Disc 20. My LBS was going a black friday deal and it was enough to tempt me to take the plunge. First ride out yesterday, and it just felt "right". Supremely comfortable and smooth with the steel and the 28mm tyres. I bought it as a winter bike and long distance machine. But I feel my Aithein won't get a look in next year.


----------



## uphillstruggler (4 Dec 2016)

Wordsworth30 said:


> Here's a picture of my new bike. A 2017 Genesis Equilibrium Disc 20. My LBS was going a black friday deal and it was enough to tempt me to take the plunge. First ride out yesterday, and it just felt "right". Supremely comfortable and smooth with the steel and the 28mm tyres. I bought it as a winter bike and long distance machine. But I feel my Aithein won't get a look in next year.



I like the way genesis just keep getting better, my three year old equilibrium 20 is great but wow, that looks amazing 

Enjoy


----------



## Blue Hills (5 Dec 2016)

ridgeback 502



__ Blue Hills
__ 5 Dec 2016
__ 1






Ridgeback 502, late 90s.

Frame cost me £30 with not much else, not even wheels.

A couple of servicable bits went to spares box/to post finance frame.

Rest of bits are from my Cannondale which some folk may remember from the rides I led (list price £1,500) plus cheap nice stuff from Spa Cycles and Chain Reaction.

Just needs SKS mudguards sourced from Decathlon for £12.50 to be added.

Will last far longer than the aluminium 'Dale would have done.

Feels solid as a rock.

And comfortable.

edit - zip ties feeding cable to rear V brake (front is magura hydraulic salvaged from 'dale) have since been replaced by neat metal retro clips.


----------



## raleighnut (5 Dec 2016)

Great bikes,


----------



## dim (5 Dec 2016)




----------



## Blue Hills (5 Dec 2016)

Nice. Nice looking guards, but do they have a safety release at the front? I have seen some cool looking metal ones which don't.


----------



## dim (5 Dec 2016)

Blue Hills said:


> Nice. Nice looking guards, but do they have a safety release at the front? I have seen some cool looking metal ones which don't.


thanks .... they are the Velo Orange Stainless Steel. Not sure what you mean about a safety release? .... they are bolted on (the surly has 2 additional places/lugs to bolt mudguards or a front rack etc .... i.e. I don't need to unbolt the mudguards if I need to take the wheel off)


----------



## raleighnut (5 Dec 2016)

dim said:


> thanks .... they are the Velo Orange Stainless Steel. Not sure what you mean about a safety release? .... they are bolted on (the surly has 2 additional places/lugs to bolt mudguards or a front rack etc .... i.e. I don't need to unbolt the mudguards if I need to take the wheel off)


If you'd ever had something either stuck in the tyre (a stick with a thorn) or caught in the wheel that collapsed the mudguard into the back of the forks and instantly locked the front wheel you would understand.


----------



## Blue Hills (5 Dec 2016)

I mean a fixing arrangement which, like SKS guards, will release if something gets stuck between your guards and the wheel/tyre - like a twig. If they don't, your wheel could jam and it doesn't take a great deal of imagination to visualise whar will then happen to you in relation to your front handlebars. I was on a ride a while ago with someone else on a surly who had cool looking metal guards which, after a short look, I worried about.

This might seem liike overfussy nitpicking but I well remember about 20 years ago, when I got back into cycling, being perturbed/p'ed off to find that when cycling along a track my front guards seemed to have detached themselves. Sod it I thought, then took a closer look and figured that my shop-fitted SKS guards had probably saved me from something worse than the minor inconvenience of popping the fittings back in.


----------



## raleighnut (5 Dec 2016)

Blue Hills said:


> I mean a fixing arrangement which, like SKS guards, will release if something gets stuck between your guards and the wheel/tyre - like a twig. If they don't, your wheel could jam and it doesn't take a great deal of imagination to visualise whar will then happen to you in relation to your front handlebars. I was on a ride a while ago with someone else on a surly who had cool looking metal guards which, after a short look, I worried about.
> 
> This might seem liike overfussy nitpicking but I well remember about 20 years ago, when I got back into cycling, being perturbed/p'ed off to find that when cycling along a track my front guards seemed to have detached themselves. Sod it I thought, then took a closer look and figured that my shop-fitted SKS guards had probably saved me from something worse than the minor inconvenience of popping the fittings back in.


That's why I have those 'flinger' mudguards on the Ridgeback, they only clip on to a fitting on the fork at the top so if anything gets stuck the whole thing ejects from the bike. (and yes I have had a mudguard crumple and lock the wheel, not something I'd like to repeat)


----------



## mjr (6 Dec 2016)

raleighnut said:


> If you'd ever had something either stuck in the tyre (a stick with a thorn) or caught in the wheel that collapsed the mudguard into the back of the forks and instantly locked the front wheel you would understand.


So fit add-on secu-clips (the bolt loop will probably click into the plastic lumps inside, ready to be ripped out if needed) and cut the stays down a little, unless you're very sure the guards won't bend.

My old English roadster has stays that I'm pretty sure will bend and snap long before the steel mudguard starts to fold. If something starts to bend stays and guard on the Dutch dapper, the fork's probably toast too!  My other bikes have security release clips on the front mudguard stays.


----------



## BorderReiver (6 Dec 2016)

Here is my Raleigh Gran Sport .from 1983, freshly restored. I bought it new for the ludicrous large sum of £300 and it has languished in the back of the shed for about 25 years. The groupset and wheels sadly disappeared a long time ago so I've had it fitted with STI bosses on the downtube and a threadless headset. I would have liked to keep it completely original but the idea is to ride it, not hang it on the wall. Only when the sun is shining, obviously. I was a bit horrified to discover it weighs 2.8Kg as shown in the pictures, all that chrome must be really heavy (looks great though!).


----------



## youngoldbloke (6 Dec 2016)

dim said:


>


Lovely looking bike and sooooo CLEAN! 
BUT ..... yet another picture of the WRONG side. I'm interested in bikes - and the most interesting view of a bike shows the important bits that make it go. Too many pics recently taken from the other side. It's not hard to turn the bike around........


----------



## dim (6 Dec 2016)

youngoldbloke said:


> Lovely looking bike and sooooo CLEAN!
> BUT ..... yet another picture of the WRONG side. I'm interested in bikes - and the most interesting view of a bike shows the important bits that make it go. Too many pics recently taken from the other side. It's not hard to turn the bike around........



I'm showing off with the water bottles


----------



## RedRider (10 Dec 2016)

GGJ said:


>


Yours?!?


----------



## RedRider (10 Dec 2016)

It just goes nice with the reeds


----------



## RedRider (10 Dec 2016)

GGJ said:


> Yes they were but 2 of them now with new owners, the ladies bike is now with a collector in Japan


What a great place to store/display.


----------



## bonsaibilly (12 Dec 2016)

BorderReiver said:


> Here is my Raleigh Gran Sport .from 1983, freshly restored. I bought it new for the ludicrous large sum of £300 and it has languished in the back of the shed for about 25 years. The groupset and wheels sadly disappeared a long time ago so I've had it fitted with STI bosses on the downtube and a threadless headset. I would have liked to keep it completely original but the idea is to ride it, not hang it on the wall. Only when the sun is shining, obviously. I was a bit horrified to discover it weighs 2.8Kg as shown in the pictures, all that chrome must be really heavy (looks great though!).
> View attachment 153596
> View attachment 153596
> View attachment 153597



That looks very similar (though not colouring) in shape to the frame I'm failing miserably to build up into a single speed. I've got the handlebars and stem sorted. That's about it!


----------



## NeilM (17 Dec 2016)

Here are a couple of mine. With the exception of my carbon KTM and my owned from new Zaskar, all my bikes are steel.

1997 Dave Lloyd Concept 90





1978 Dave Lloyd.





2004 Rourke, in Scotland.


----------



## Alembicbassman (17 Dec 2016)

Just bought today

Started off at 3pm as a complete hardly used 2003 Raleigh Chimera with Sora 8 speed groupset.

Stripped of parts (except BB which needs to be removed by LBS)

Cheap and nasty Raleigh decals removed

Cr-Mo frame with rack and mudguard mounts, will make a nice cheap audax/light tourer


----------



## biggs682 (15 Jan 2017)

Mercian 653 king of Mercia


----------



## raleighnut (16 Jan 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Mercian 653 king of Mercia
> 
> View attachment 333472
> View attachment 333473
> View attachment 333474


Very Nice


----------



## booze and cake (16 Jan 2017)

Aye that's very handsome that


----------



## Lilliburlero (20 Jan 2017)

Bagged this early 90`s? Holdsworth Elite on Monday. Thinking of changing the saddle, bar tape and tyres from black to tan (let me know what you think of this)

Its going to be my evening pub runner with the wife this Summer 

Photos from the seller... It looks more silvery in the flesh btw.


----------



## dim (20 Jan 2017)

being delivered tomorrow morning:






needs a bit of 'dressing up' .... saddle will be replaced with my black Gilles Berthoud Aravis saddle ... black bar tape, handlebar stem will be lowered .... new tyres (they are tubs) .... saddle will be raised, a new water bottle (maybe a Kleen Kanteen):





I have 2 other good modern bikes but I'll ride the Pinarello for a while (Sunday slow rides) and then sell it (hopefully) for double what I paid ....

then I will buy a better vintage steel bike with the money and do the same (until I have a really good vintage steel bike which will then be a keeper) .... maybe a Colnago Master or similar


----------



## mjr (20 Jan 2017)

Lilliburlero said:


> Thinking of changing the saddle, bar tape and tyres from black to tan (let me know what you think of this)


If they're rideable, I don't think I would, partly because black+silver looks period-correct somehow, plus Avocet saddles seem fairly classic.


----------



## Lilliburlero (21 Jan 2017)

mjr said:


> If they're rideable, I don't think I would, partly because black+silver looks period-correct somehow, plus Avocet saddles seem fairly classic.



Thanks for that, I`ll keep it as it is.


----------



## dim (21 Jan 2017)

Lilliburlero said:


> Thanks for that, I`ll keep it as it is.



I used to own a 1980's Condor that had an Avocet saddle .... I found it very comfortable especially on long rides ..... they are quality saddles

if you find it uncomfortable, change it, but keep it for when you one day decide to sell the bike

you can get newer Holdsworth saddles aswell: (they have black ones):
http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/SAHOGS/holdsworth-gran-sport-vintage-saddle


----------



## Lilliburlero (21 Jan 2017)

dim said:


> I used to own a 1980's Condor that had an Avocet saddle .... I found it very comfortable especially on long rides ..... they are quality saddles
> 
> if you find it uncomfortable, change it, but keep it for when you one day decide to sell the bike
> 
> ...



I`v not had the chance to set up the saddle to my liking just yet. I like my saddles tilted slightly upwards towards the bars - like this on my hybrid -




I know the saddle will be fine if its set up like this, as I do it on all of my bikes and have no problems at all with comfort.

I was looking at the Px saddles the other day, but I think I`d just be paying out £30 for the badge 

Many thanks for the reply @dim


----------



## youngoldbloke (21 Jan 2017)

The 'retro' 7.99 PX saddles are comfortable and surprisingly good value. They appear to be identical to the Chinese saddles available for around a fiver. I've got one on my early 90s Peugeot 525, and it looks 'in period'.


----------



## simon.r (21 Jan 2017)

My re-born Charge Juicer, awaiting final tweaking and a test ride before the bar tape goes on. The masking tape on the fork is to check if the 32mm tyre is rubbing on the fork when riding. It *just* works in the workshop, but I wonder if when I'm on board it may deflect too much:


----------



## bigjim (4 Feb 2017)

Picked this old Galaxy up cheap for my European touring trips rather than chance a good bike on the plane. Turns out this is a good bike. Now what!


----------



## Dirtyhanz (6 Feb 2017)

Had this since 1987 it's ageing gracefully just like me


----------



## uphillstruggler (6 Feb 2017)

bigjim said:


> Picked this old Galaxy up cheap for my European touring trips rather than chance a good bike on the plane. Turns out this is a good bike. Now what!
> 
> View attachment 336117



Go touring on it or buy a cheap bike, oh hold on


----------



## User169 (9 Feb 2017)

Converted my Condor Fratello to 1x11. S


----------



## TheCyclingRooster (28 Feb 2017)

Hi to you all out there. Having shown you my totally refurbished Benotto Modelo 850 on the 27th September 2016 I can now reveal my other steed - my recently finished and equally refurbished Steve Goff frame which like my Benotto is also of Columbus tubing albeit of three different grades - hence the Designer Select on the front end of the top-tube.

The frame was totally stripped and re-stove enameled in a very nice Flamboyant Blue and fitted with new Chromed forks.


----------



## Fab Foodie (1 Mar 2017)

mjr said:


> If they're rideable, I don't think I would, partly because black+silver looks period-correct somehow, plus Avocet saddles seem fairly classic.


Agreed!


----------



## Fab Foodie (1 Mar 2017)

TheCyclingRooster said:


> Hi to you all out there. Having shown you my totally refurbished Benotto Modelo 850 on the 27th September 2016 I can now reveal my other steed - my recently finished and equally refurbished Steve Goff frame which like my Benotto is also of Columbus tubing albeit of three different grades - hence the Designer Select on the front end of the top-tube.
> 
> The frame was totally stripped and re-stove enameled in a very nice Flamboyant Blue and fitted with new Chromed forks.
> View attachment 340217
> ...


OMG! Beautiful....


----------



## Fab Foodie (1 Mar 2017)

RedRider said:


> I've been posting this against walls, in the single speed and even the 'get better' srw threads so apologies but...
> Oh my, it's a joy to ride...
> View attachment 152872
> 
> ...


I for one love it!


----------



## TheCyclingRooster (1 Mar 2017)

Dirtyhanz said:


> View attachment 336457
> Had this since 1987 it's ageing gracefully just like me



Hi Dh. Nice paint job and the criss - cross finish on the decals is quite 'eye catching'.
There is some thing really nice about the use of Chromed Forks and stays - albeit my two machines only have the Chromed Forks.


----------



## NeilM (5 Mar 2017)

This is my latest build, it's a bit of a rarity, a Dave Lloyd Quantum 650 from 1996.

I still have some work to do, but it's getting there.


----------



## TheCyclingRooster (5 Mar 2017)

NeilM said:


> This is my latest build, it's a bit of a rarity, a Dave Lloyd Quantum 650 from 1996.
> 
> I still have some work to do, but it's getting there.
> 
> View attachment 341023



Hi Neil. I was unaware that the rather unusual line of the fork legs to the steerer tube went back to 1996. I thought that of was something of a new fad and seen first on the Grand Tour bikes from a few years back.
I am much more of a traditionalist build man myself as can be seen on the forum with both my Benotto and more latterly my Steve Goff steeds.


----------



## NeilM (6 Mar 2017)

The forks are not original I'm afraid. The original forks were curved and made of titanium, they have long since gone. As the wheels are 650C fork choice is limited, so the BLB straight legs will get me on the road until I can find something a little more traditional.

That said the geometry does not appear to be massively altered from the original.


----------



## TheCyclingRooster (6 Mar 2017)

Hi again Neil. I had no idea that Dave used 650C wheels. I had a rather nice little American built Cannondale R800 Caad 5 that was on 650C's about 5yrs ago and sold it to a lady down in Surrey.


----------



## Blue Hills (6 Mar 2017)

NeilM said:


> This is my latest build, it's a bit of a rarity, a Dave Lloyd Quantum 650 from 1996.
> 
> I still have some work to do, but it's getting there.
> 
> View attachment 341023


Ok, give in, but maybe it's my dodgy eyes, how is that bike standing up Neil?


----------



## raleighnut (6 Mar 2017)

Blue Hills said:


> Ok, give in, but maybe it's my dodgy eyes, how is that bike standing up Neil?


There is a 'prop' by the back wheel.


----------



## arch684 (6 Mar 2017)

Blue Hills said:


> Ok, give in, but maybe it's my dodgy eyes, how is that bike standing up Neil?


check the rear wheel and you will see


----------



## NeilM (7 Mar 2017)

You're all right. There is a camo alloy arrow shaft holding the bike up, the nock is round one of the spokes and it is held in place by the bike trying to roll forward slightly and the shaft being held against the seat stay.

Wow, that was a lot of words to say, theres a stick jammed in the back wheel.

Rooster, cute CAAD. I had no idea the Quantum 650 existed until a friend sent me that little colour brochure, and then I spotted the frame on ebay, how spooky is that! As can be seen, the bike is not photographed on the flat and was angled slightly towards me, it was blowing a gale and the rain started just as I got the bike set up, so I'll get some better pictures after a little more work has been done.


----------



## TheCyclingRooster (7 Mar 2017)

NeilM said:


> Rooster, cute CAAD.



Hi again Neil. Yes it certainly was and a fabulous little bike to ride,light and frisky albeit a little of a bumpy ride compared to my other bikes that were on 700C's.
It was amazingly lightweight considering the stoutness of the down-tube.
The one thing that I could not get my head around was the action of those silly Shimano levers but I guess I should have just changed the them along with possibly the rear dérailleur.


----------



## NeilM (23 Mar 2017)

The Quantum is now finished and as soon as the wind and rain depart I will find out how it rides.


----------



## dan_bo (23 Mar 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> I for one love it!


yep


----------



## dan_bo (23 Mar 2017)

NeilM said:


> This is my latest build, it's a bit of a rarity, a Dave Lloyd Quantum 650 from 1996.
> 
> I still have some work to do, but it's getting there.
> 
> View attachment 341023


that middleburn sits just right.


----------



## NeilM (24 Mar 2017)

dan_bo said:


> that middleburn sits just right.



That was lucky chance, I was mis sold an RS4 as an RS something else some time ago, kept it because it was new and BINGO! Dave's original was silver, but blue will do just fine.


----------



## Elybazza61 (24 Mar 2017)

Trek 730 multitrack


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (25 Mar 2017)

Real as in real corrosion. Dug this out of the back of the garage intending to sell it but looking at the bubbled paint and visible corrosion it might be better going straight to the tip. What does the panel think ?


----------



## GuyBoden (25 Mar 2017)

My 1980's Reynold's 531c framed bike, with mostly Shimano 600 parts, I put a MTB front triple 42,32,22 on it last year to help me get up any slight inclines.
(My dry weather workhorse bike.)


----------



## biggs682 (5 Apr 2017)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Real as in real corrosion. Dug this out of the back of the garage intending to sell it but looking at the bubbled paint and visible corrosion it might be better going straight to the tip. What does the panel think ?
> View attachment 343964
> View attachment 343965



Good for parts if not anything else


----------



## biggs682 (5 Apr 2017)

My latest


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (5 Apr 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Good for parts if not anything else


I've stripped it down now. Will take frame to tip.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Apr 2017)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> I've stripped it down now. Will take frame to tip.



Thats a bit harsh , as someone somewhere woulld love that frame


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (5 Apr 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Thats a bit harsh , as someone somewhere woulld love that frame


To be honest I wouldn't trust it to ride on it, I would expect the down tube bottom bracket bond to give way at any time.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Apr 2017)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> To be honest I wouldn't trust it to ride on it, I would expect the down tube bottom bracket bond to give way at any time.


fair enough


----------



## simon.r (19 Jul 2017)

I've barely been out on this since I re-built it with 105 a few months ago and had forgotten how nice it was to ride. There's definitely a certain something about skinny steel frames.


----------



## smokeysmoo (19 Jul 2017)

I'd forgotten about this thread but now I've got a new steelie I shall add it in


----------



## Threevok (19 Jul 2017)

Mine in "Dirty" mode - love a steel frame so much - considering another built up with gears for the winter commute


----------



## Salty seadog (22 Jul 2017)

A Pearson single speed courtesy of @User otp. Cleaned it up, some wet and dry on a few rusty bolt heads and new inner and outer cables. Just about to put some brew bar tape on and it's good as new.

Oh and @vickster , dilemma, it's black (my fourth black bike with one green one) but it's a Pearson, a good old British brand.


----------



## vickster (22 Jul 2017)

@Salty seadog Pearson is my LBS essentially.... I have two...neither is steel though


----------



## Salty seadog (22 Jul 2017)

I must say it's a good bike and my only steelie. I'm well chuffed.


----------



## booze and cake (30 Jul 2017)

I've taken me spangly shiny Shamals off me Brian to fit new tubs and cassette, so thought I'd give Brian a go with the black Shamals. Looks a bit more stealthy but still totally bad-ass


----------



## raleighnut (30 Jul 2017)

booze and cake said:


> I've taken me spangly shiny Shamals off me Brian to fit new tubs and cassette, so thought I'd give Brian a go with the black Shamals. Looks a bit more stealthy but still totally bad-ass
> View attachment 365166


----------



## woodbutcher (31 Jul 2017)

This steel is my current passion (don't tell the Faggin for goodness sake) and you get a rusty gate as a bonus


----------



## Toshiba Boy (1 Aug 2017)

booze and cake said:


> I've taken me spangly shiny Shamals off me Brian to fit new tubs and cassette, so thought I'd give Brian a go with the black Shamals. Looks a bit more stealthy but still totally bad-ass
> View attachment 365166


booze and cake, that is one absolutely gorgeous bike fella!


----------



## booze and cake (3 Aug 2017)

@Toshiba Boy cheers, its definitely the prettiest bike I've ever owned and gets the most attention. Its made a positive impression on me too, Historically I'm not very good at keeping bikes clean, but all that shiny silver just makes me keep it clean. I think I need to chrome up my flat to try and achieve the same results here


----------



## dan_bo (3 Aug 2017)

booze and cake said:


> I've taken me spangly shiny Shamals off me Brian to fit new tubs and cassette, so thought I'd give Brian a go with the black Shamals. Looks a bit more stealthy but still totally bad-ass
> View attachment 365166


Cor.


----------



## Steelchap (4 Aug 2017)

Roughly 1991 Graham Weigh Columbus SLX. Early 105 throughout. Have only changed the rear cassette to a 28 for hills. The Campag rims don't have much life left. Lovely comfortable ride, did rideLondon 100 on it recently. Love it.


----------



## raleighnut (4 Aug 2017)

Steelchap said:


> Roughly 1991 Graham Weigh Columbus SLX. Early 105 throughout. Have only changed the rear cassette to a 28 for hills. The Campag rims don't have much life left. Lovely comfortable ride, did rideLondon 100 on it recently. Love it.


Nice, early 'Biopace' 105, I nearly went for those when I rebuilt my Carlton but stuck to the round ones.


----------



## fatjel (14 Aug 2017)




----------



## Venod (21 Aug 2017)

I seem to have developed a cheap bike syndrome this is the second I have bought in the past month, paid £150
.


----------



## Barney155 (24 Aug 2017)

Cooperman said:


> Anyone out there keen on steel .......
> 
> Here is a Ron Cooper hand built frame (sadky with incorrect decals...)
> 
> To kick off with .......send in your photos and thoughts on steel is real


My 1984 Fuji touring Series lll - light touring, commuter and hauler of groceries and adult beverages. Almost original - non standard Favourite PWB saddle, rear derailleur, Tektro levers and 700 Alex rims


----------



## User19783 (24 Aug 2017)

Afnug said:


> I seem to have developed a cheap bike syndrome this is the second I have bought in the past month, paid £150
> .
> View attachment 369135


Nice bike, and a bargain, please give me a shout if you want to move it on, as long it's 52/54 frame


----------



## Venod (24 Aug 2017)

User19783 said:


> Nice bike, and a bargain, please give me a shout if you want to move it on, as long it's 52/54 frame



Its a 56 center of cranks to top of seat tube, but the top tube is only 54 fits me perfectly didn't even have to move seat height, 40 mile on it today very pleased with it.


----------



## deanbmx (2 Sep 2017)

Here are my 2 steel big bikes;

Ragley Bluepig






Latest member to the fleet; Holdsworth Elan Disc


----------



## graham56 (3 Sep 2017)

Brought these two back from the Netherlands last year,


----------



## Andrewwright (5 Sep 2017)

TheCyclingRooster said:


> Hi to you all out there. Having shown you my totally refurbished Benotto Modelo 850 on the 27th September 2016 I can now reveal my other steed - my recently finished and equally refurbished Steve Goff frame which like my Benotto is also of Columbus tubing albeit of three different grades - hence the Designer Select on the front end of the top-tube.
> 
> The frame was totally stripped and re-stove enameled in a very nice Flamboyant Blue and fitted with new Chromed forks.
> View attachment 340217
> ...


That's lovely


----------



## Andrewwright (6 Sep 2017)

Steeler said:


> View attachment 117929
> View attachment 117929
> 
> 
> My now defunct Surly Cross Check. I never really liked it, couldn't get on with the handling and the colour was awful - sold the F&F off cheap to a guy who now runs it as a single speed.


I know what you mean about the colour, I have one and want to change it, but don't know if it's worth a new powder coat.


----------



## Andrewwright (6 Sep 2017)

velovoice said:


> Pure class.


I have to agree, a took up between one of these and a Mercian, they had a Mercian frame my size, so that won


----------



## woodbutcher (6 Sep 2017)

Im back on the Faggin, its the mutts nuts as far as l am concerned. And now l have to confess to more steeds some of them need feeding unfortunately.
My old Toyota pickup is the best vehicle lv'e ever owned and the quad comes second . Don't ask what l feel about horses as a means of transport .
And of course everyone should have a shed and mine has its own grapevine growing on it


----------



## woodbutcher (6 Sep 2017)

Oops, forgot the shed


----------



## jayonabike (10 Sep 2017)

Lee Cooper singlespeed. Reynolds 631
Bought the frame from @biggs682 of this parish. Just finished building it up and a quick spin around the block. Can't wait till Saturday to take it out for a proper ride


----------



## biggs682 (10 Sep 2017)

@jayonabike nice to meet you and enjoy it


----------



## jayonabike (10 Sep 2017)

biggs682 said:


> @jayonabike nice to meet you and enjoy it


Yes good to meet you too. I never new one man could own so many bikes until I walked in your shed!! 
And the bike will bring me many happy miles.


----------



## And (13 Sep 2017)

One of the Mercians (against a wall too)


----------



## Evenflow (14 Sep 2017)

Here is my Henry Burton, reynolds tubing circa 1982/3. Handbuilt to a specific size and
butted and hand filed. Shimano bio-pace chain set 53/40, seven speed cassette .
Lovely smooth bike.
Pictured with Shimano wheels and the original ones made by Henry Burton after I had them rebuilt.
New bar tape and seat.
Just climbed up Warnell to Calbeck on it (2nd pic)



hard but rewarding work.


----------



## Jgf (27 Sep 2017)

Festka XCr Modern with its playmate.


----------



## dave r (28 Sep 2017)

My winter bike, my Genesis Flyer


----------



## Alembicbassman (28 Sep 2017)

My latest Reynolds 500 Lugged Kit  Paid £20, £30 paid for some bits to give it a re-fresh. Now my work commuter.


----------



## biggs682 (29 Sep 2017)

A selection in the garage


----------



## Toshiba Boy (29 Sep 2017)

biggs682 said:


> A selection in the garage
> 
> View attachment 376095



Is the orange one at the back some sort of "hover" bike?


----------



## biggs682 (29 Sep 2017)

Toshiba Boy said:


> Is the orange one at the back some sort of "hover" bike?



It's the only plastic machine in my garage


----------



## Toshiba Boy (30 Sep 2017)

biggs682 said:


> It's the only plastic machine in my garage



Brilliant!


----------



## midlife (30 Sep 2017)

biggs682 said:


> It's the only plastic machine in my garage




You obviously need one of these


----------



## biggs682 (30 Sep 2017)

midlife said:


> You obviously need one of these
> 
> View attachment 376195


Have looked at a few


----------



## Bonefish Blues (30 Sep 2017)

Alembicbassman said:


> My latest Reynolds 500 Lugged Kit  Paid £20, £30 paid for some bits to give it a re-fresh. Now my work commuter.
> 
> View attachment 375969


Double dare you to rearrange the name graphics: back's there, crack's easy, and sac is but a mere bagatelle, I'm sure.


----------



## petek (30 Sep 2017)

midlife said:


> You obviously need one of these
> 
> View attachment 376195


Had one once Camberwell Cycles couldn't give them away so I got it cheap. Weighed a ton and prone to cracking. Owning it was like owning a friendly puppy though. Everyone stopped to ask questions.


----------



## Alembicbassman (30 Sep 2017)

Bonefish Blues said:


> Double dare you to rearrange the name graphics: back's there, crack's easy, and sac is but a mere bagatelle, I'm sure.



I think Dawes had some issues with the names of their bikes in the 90s

Back Track is a bit crap.

At the same time we had the Raleigh Montage, Yukon, Mirage etc...

They did this bike in HiTen steel and called it the Hardware 

The model up with 531 frame was called the One Track.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Oct 2017)

Had this passed to me over the weekend , Peugeot Ranger MTB used it for commuting


----------



## graham56 (22 Oct 2017)

My ride for the next 10 days


----------



## raleighnut (22 Oct 2017)

graham56 said:


> View attachment 379759
> My ride for the next 10 days


Eerrr isn't that Aluminium ?


----------



## graham56 (22 Oct 2017)

Dutch steel.


----------



## Saluki (22 Oct 2017)

Here is my roadie. I  him.


----------



## raleighnut (22 Oct 2017)

graham56 said:


> Dutch steel.


I'll bet a magnet won't stick to it.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Oct 2017)

Steel bars on a steel bike


----------



## booze and cake (29 Oct 2017)

I came across this road today, and as I was on an appropriately framed bike I screeched to a halt for a photo








I then went home for lunch, and got thinking is there any Columbus Streets, Roads, Avenues etc? No, but there is a Columbus Courtyard over in Canary Wharf. The weather was fine so I changed onto another appropriately framed steed, and went and bagged that too. Note Columbus bike cap included








According to google maps there is no titanium streets, roads, avenues etc in the UK, and neither is there any carbon fibre streets, roads or avenues either. So we win on the 'show us your steel..its real...estate'


----------



## booze and cake (4 Jan 2018)

I built a new Eddy Merckx over Xmas, but before I built that up I've done some tweaking to my steel rides. They are never normally all in full working order at the same time, but now they are so I'm posting them all together while they're all ship shape.
First up my custom Mercian Vincitore Special from 2010, my nice weather city bike




Its got some lovely lug work












Next up my Denti Road Tech Five, my first road bike, bought the frame and built it up in 2009. Its in its 3rd incarnation now having rinsed through 2 sets of wheels, broken seatpost, broken bars and lots of chains, cables and brake blocks. Its been off the road for a while but it rides again. Again it has some lovely lug work and I've never seen another frame like this. I've got this set up with a semi-compact 52-36 chainset, all my other roadies are 53/39 so this is my bike of choice when it gets really hilly. The top tube, down tube and seat tube are all made from teardrop shaped gilco tubing.




















I nicked the shifters from my Simoncini for my new Merckx build, so my Simoncini has had a revamp, now has new record shifters and some awesome looking yellow Shamals that look great. Another mile devouring, great looking bike.








And now onto the sunny day shiny spangly disco glitterball bikes, Eddy and Brian. Brian gets lots of admiring comments and just encourages me to ride it like I stole it, an awesome fast machine, the pics don't do justice to the sparkly paint that looks deep enough to swim in. Eddy I have just finished building up over Chrimbo as a present to myself for cycling over 10,000 miles this year for the first time and can't wait to do some big rides on it in spring/summer.


----------



## dan_bo (4 Jan 2018)

booze and cake said:


> I built a new Eddy Merckx over Xmas, but before I built that up I've done some tweaking to my steel rides. They are never normally all in full working order at the same time, but now they are so I'm posting them all together while they're all ship shape.
> First up my custom Mercian Vincitore Special from 2010, my nice weather city bike
> View attachment 389997
> 
> ...


Double phooar.


----------



## Donger (4 Jan 2018)




----------



## tyred (4 Jan 2018)

1979 Viking Superstar

[url=https://flic.kr/p/ZeYV1e]


1975 Viscount Aerospace

[url=https://flic.kr/p/ahDjBP]


198? Peugeot Pantera

[url=https://flic.kr/p/c2ME1W]


1977 Carlton 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/X4jPSe]


1978 Kalkhoff

[url=https://flic.kr/p/aoRiG6]


197? Peugeot UO-8

[url=https://flic.kr/p/HWJLsy]


Some strange German mixte thing[/url][/url][/url][/url][/url][/url]


----------



## plantfit (16 Jan 2018)

Roy Thame before resto



And after


----------



## dan_bo (2 Feb 2018)

I nearly started another thread for this- Show us yer bikes leant jauntily against the gaffers car or summat. Genesis 725.


----------



## Brads (28 Mar 2018)




----------



## biggs682 (29 Mar 2018)

My latest






Early 90's Marin Pine Mountain.


----------



## simon.r (1 Apr 2018)

I’m sure I’ve posted photos of this before, but after de-wintering it (removing the mudguards, lights etc.) and going out on it today I’ve been reminded what a great bike the Kona Roadhouse is. I’m really surprised it doesn’t get more positive mentions.


----------



## simon.r (5 Apr 2018)

Another that I’ve probably posted before, but a lovely (IMO) skinny steel Charge pictured earlier today:


----------



## Alembicbassman (19 May 2018)

Not a Brommie but still steel.


----------



## vickster (26 May 2018)

Looking good in the sunshine today


----------



## Spokesmann (26 May 2018)

1963 Carlton Catalina


----------



## Toshiba Boy (1 Jun 2018)

My 1997 Peugeot, hardly used for last 15 years or so, lent out to a relative and then a friend. Had it stripped down, powder coated and new set of wheels, and now makes a great summer commuting bike.


----------



## uphillstruggler (1 Jun 2018)

Spokesmann said:


> View attachment 411092
> 
> 
> 1963 Carlton Catalina



thats not a bike, that's a work of art


----------



## betty swollocks (1 Jun 2018)

Here's my favourite pic of my custom-built Reynolds 953:-


----------



## GuyBoden (4 Jun 2018)

1980's Reynolds 531 competition, Shimano 600 tri colour full group set including hubs.


----------



## southcoast (4 Jun 2018)

1979 Pro


----------



## booze and cake (4 Jun 2018)

OK unstable cliff, fair enough, but I would have thought soft fall breaking mud, at the base of a very fall-off-able cliff, was a good thing.

Its almost like you don't need to worry, its safety mud


----------



## plantfit (19 Jun 2018)

A couple of new (to me) steel bike projects, Brian Rourke road bike (early eighties)








And one from a hundred and thirty years earlier, A Penny Farthing junior (requires a fair bit of restoration)


----------



## simon.r (1 Jul 2018)

I’ve just bought this 1990 (?) Raleigh Pioneer 6 for the princely sum of £16.99. Not sure whether to sell it on or to keep it for those occasions when I have to leave a bike locked up in public for a few hours. 

It looks to have had very little use and a quick ride up and down the road suggests everything’s working. Just needs a clean and a minor fettle.


----------



## mjr (2 Jul 2018)

booze and cake said:


> OK unstable cliff, fair enough, but I would have thought soft fall breaking mud, at the base of a very fall-off-able cliff, was a good thing.


You've clearly never drowned in mud.


----------



## PMarkey (3 Jul 2018)

1989 George Longstaff Trike


----------



## Bonefish Blues (3 Jul 2018)

Being the occasional dunderhead that I am, and TBF viewing it on a tablet, i must confess to expanding the image to better see the unusual cross-brace in the main triangle, only to realise it was the bleedin' railings


----------



## uphillstruggler (3 Jul 2018)

Bought this on Monday 

So far, so good

Change of saddle after Colly sold me a brookes, new rubber soonish but apart from that, it's what I've been looking for


----------



## uphillstruggler (8 Jul 2018)

Now with the saddle I bought from @colly 

This bike was a bargain, and is pretty comfortable. Dawes horizon with Reynolds 520 tubing.- needs new bar tape and possibly spd/flat pedals and it's ready for a new life with me

Very pleased with my purchases last week


----------



## fossala (14 Jul 2018)

PMarkey said:


> View attachment 417544
> 
> 1989 George Longstaff Trike


Owned two Longstaff trikes over the years. Some of the most fun you can have cycling, until you end up in a ditch that is...


----------



## Basil.B (14 Jul 2018)

simon.r said:


> I’ve just bought this 1990 (?) Raleigh Pioneer 6 for the princely sum of £16.99. Not sure whether to sell it on or to keep it for those occasions when I have to leave a bike locked up in public for a few hours.
> 
> It looks to have had very little use and a quick ride up and down the road suggests everything’s working. Just needs a clean and a minor fettle.
> 
> View attachment 417300


I use to have one of these, perfect for riding around town.


----------



## PMarkey (15 Jul 2018)

fossala said:


> Owned two Longstaff trikes over the years. Some of the most fun you can have cycling, until you end up in a ditch that is...


Tell me about it  I was thrown into a lamp post last year on a steep descent when I let my confidence get the better of me, I broke my scapula in 3 places shattered the shoulder socket and broke the top of the socket away completely requiring a couple of screws to re attach it  but as you say they are great fun 


Paul


----------



## tyred (31 Jul 2018)

My almost timewarp Peugeot Pantera - all original apart from the tyres and brake cables. Sachs Huret indexed gears (which work like a dream). I've had it for ages but ride sparingly as I don't want to wear out the components. God knows where I'd find the right freewheel block to have the gears index properly. Apart from a few small marks on the paintwork and a slight ding in the back rim, it's pretty much perfect.


----------



## lazyfatgit (1 Aug 2018)

Early 90's Europa. Bit of a clean up and new cables ready for Noosa Strade Bianche in 2 weeks. New cartridge BB. B17 borrowed from the Brompton.


----------



## DCBassman (3 Aug 2018)

Trek 800 Sport 3



__ DCBassman
__ 18 Sep 2017



2002 spec, bought new for £199 in 2001




2001 Trek 800 Sport, all original including the cables.
Modern steel, but steel just the same! Only alloy bit is the bar - original was also steel.
I've probably done a 1000 miles or so tops on this.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Aug 2018)

My Woodrup and a rather ideal road name .


----------



## BSAMase (11 Aug 2018)

drop bars etc to come slow progress


----------



## booze and cake (16 Aug 2018)

Cross posted from the vintage section, here's my latest, my Columbus SLX 1989 Bottecchia Equipe. Seen here with regular wheels, and in its Sunday best wheels. Full Italian, apart from the pedals which are French-Look Deltas. Full Campagnolo, 20 speed, mostly Chorus,








I've recently made some changes to my Denti too, I am just waiting for some new bottles cages which should arrive tomorrow, so once they're fitted I'll post a pic of that tomorrow. That's it for me, no space for any more bikes.


----------



## betty swollocks (16 Aug 2018)

booze and cake said:


> Cross posted from the vintage section, here's my latest, my Columbus SLX 1989 Bottecchia Equipe. Seen here with regular wheels, and in its Sunday best wheels. Full Italian, apart from the pedals which are French-Look Deltas. Full Campagnolo, 20 speed, mostly Chorus,
> View attachment 425335
> 
> View attachment 425336
> ...



You're quite a tall person?


----------



## DCBassman (16 Aug 2018)

Also a cross post, cro-mo (it says) Claud Butler Urraco MTB. Apologies for it not being stood tidily against something!


----------



## booze and cake (20 Aug 2018)

@betty swollocks not especially, 6ft 1 inch or 185cm in modern money. I just favour frames on the small side. Finally Mr Postman arrived with my bottle cages, so here's my refitted Gilco tubing Columbus SL Denti, the first road bike I built up back in 2009. Its had a few incarnations over the years, the latest one sees new front derailleur, new tyres, I've changed the cable outers from white to black, new cables and a new seat post. Not a weight weenie bike but noticeably lighter than my other steel bikes, and the only one that doesn't have a 53/39 chainset, so its my go-to bike for really hilly days, or when I visit my folks in Wales.







EDIT: And I couldn't resist having a butchers at it wearing some more modern deep section wheels, seen here with some Shamal tubulars shod with the iconic Vittoria Open Pave's.


----------



## PMarkey (2 Sep 2018)

Taurus 531c in all it's incarnations since 2015 first as fixed gear






Then as a Trike with a Longstaff conversion





and now back to two wheels and running gears again  built up with a Tiagra groupset but using 105 brakes .





Paul


----------



## raleighnut (2 Sep 2018)

PMarkey said:


> Taurus 531c in all it's incarnations since 2015 first as fixed gear
> 
> View attachment 428169
> 
> ...


Nice.  New saddle too.


----------



## mjr (3 Sep 2018)

BSAMase said:


> View attachment 423824
> drop bars etc to come slow progress


Are those not drops mounted upside down aka flipped?


----------



## BSAMase (4 Sep 2018)

mjr said:


> Are those not drops mounted upside down aka flipped?


Probably the new ones definetly are


----------



## Toshiba Boy (8 Sep 2018)

Following picture of my 1997 Peugeot posted few pages ago, that is now my Summer commuting bike, my 1985 Peugeot now gone through the same brilliant hands of Mark at Exmoor Bikes, powder coated, lots of new kit, and now my "old faithful" winter commuting bike is back, very much ready for action later this year.


----------



## Salar (11 Sep 2018)

Haro Vector V2C. From the mid 90's complete with mid 90's paint colour 

Rare in the UK, a mid range MTB, cromo 4130, made by the BMX company Haro.


----------



## Spokesmann (2 Oct 2018)

1935 Sun Wasp and 1971 Carlton Continental...


----------



## topcat1 (5 Oct 2018)

New forks, I couldn't get on with the threaded headset. light as a feather now,just bar tape to go.


----------



## Alembicbassman (6 Oct 2018)

Latest budget build. 1997 Raleigh Pioneer Trail. My 'sensible' commuting bike for the winter.


----------



## Alembicbassman (6 Oct 2018)

topcat1 said:


> New forks, I couldn't get on with the threaded headset. light as a feather now,just bar tape to go.
> View attachment 432844



I had a close look at these frames. The bottom brackets and seat stays look very like those on Bob Jackson frames, the rear dropouts are different, but I'm pretty sure they're built by Bob Jackson's in Leeds.


----------



## Kippaxaus (22 Oct 2018)

Spiderweb said:


> My 1980's Orbit Thompson. Reynolds 531c, Mavic Rimtec wheels, Stronglight chainset, Shimano 600 down tube friction levers, Shimano 105 front and rear mech, CLB brakes. Built by Orbit Cycles in Sheffield (Andy Thompson I presume). I swap/exchanged the bike with a colleague at work around 23 years ago and have loved it ever since.
> View attachment 122227
> View attachment 122228



I picked up a frame recently, same model, different colour. I'm looking forward to the build. Nice bike by the way.


----------



## Denis99 (22 Oct 2018)

Marin Pine Mountain 2 

Columbus Thron Butted


----------



## Spiderweb (22 Oct 2018)

Kippaxaus said:


> I picked up a frame recently, same model, different colour. I'm looking forward to the build. Nice bike by the way.


Thank you, It is a lovely bike, you picked up an Orbit frame in Australia?


----------



## Kippaxaus (24 Oct 2018)

Spiderweb said:


> Thank you, It is a lovely bike, you picked up an Oris own collectionbit frame in Australia?


Yes, I was after a 531 frame and a was telling a local guy who runs his own bike shop from his garage. He said come around the back and that he didn't let people look at his own collection. He had bought it to rebuild himself, when I explained what i was looking for he offered the frame to me, I couldn't resist. I have to say I didn't know a great deal about Orbit bikes or the frame builder Thompson.


----------



## Colin_P (24 Oct 2018)

Alembicbassman said:


> Latest budget build. 1997 Raleigh Pioneer Trail. My 'sensible' commuting bike for the winter.
> 
> View attachment 434257



I've exactly the same bike, had it from new, only in a larger frame. Lovely thing.

I binned the canti brakes (well stored them) and fitted V's and it stops much better. I also binned the twist grip shifters for thumb shifters, as the rear twister broke. Oh, and another set of wheels as I wore the original set out.

It's a bit like triggers broom but is mostly there.


----------



## Scottnmac (25 Oct 2018)

Cooperman said:


> Anyone out there keen on steel .......
> 
> Here is a Ron Cooper hand built frame (sadky with incorrect decals...)
> 
> To kick off with .......send in your photos and thoughts on steel is real


Here is my new to me NJ craigslist find sweet old school steel Lemond 853 steel


----------



## Kippaxaus (25 Oct 2018)

My first resto, a Peugeot PSV10 Super Vitus 980


----------



## EltonFrog (30 Oct 2018)

Here’s my latest acquisition. Raleigh/BSA Tour de France.






Full report here or here if you are interested.


----------



## Salar (31 Oct 2018)

@CarlP 

Very nice.


----------



## simon.r (31 Oct 2018)

> I’ve just bought this 1990 (?) Raleigh Pioneer 6 for the princely sum of £16.99. Not sure whether to sell it on or to keep it for those occasions when I have to leave a bike locked up in public for a few hours.
> 
> It looks to have had very little use and a quick ride up and down the road suggests everything’s working. Just needs a clean and a minor fettle.
> 
> View attachment 417300



3 months on and this is in frequent use as my ‘up to 10 miles or so shopping trips’ bike. It’s a surprisingly comfy, rattle free ride.

Total cost after new brake blocks, cables and the addition of panniers and bell was less than £50






[


----------



## biggs682 (2 Nov 2018)

Hardisty arrival


----------



## Salar (2 Nov 2018)

Nice, from my old Homeland, shop was just a mile or so from where I used to live.


----------



## biggs682 (2 Nov 2018)

Salar said:


> Nice, from my old Homeland, shop was just a mile or so from where I used to live.



Thanks limited info on them , 2nd one i have had and looking forward to doing a few miles on it


----------



## simon.r (12 Nov 2018)

I sold a Charge Juicer frameset exactly the same as this to @biggs682 a few years ago and regretted it almost immediately

So when another Juicer came up on eBay locally I bought it. It came with a tired 3 x 9 Tiagra / Sora grouoset. Fundamentally it was OK - nothing that a new chain and cassette wouldn’t sort out, but...

Planet X are currently selling theur Holdsworth Brevet bike with a 105 groupset, long reach brakes and Fulcrum wheels for £500. A plan emerged - buy the Holdsworth, transfer the bits to the Charge frame, sell what’s left over.

The result:





Old frame and fork, new 105 groupset, Fulcrum wheels, 30mm tyres and mudguards.

A fantastic Winter ride.

(Brevet frameset has been sold, as have the wheels that came with the Charge. Other bits are ‘in stock’ in my garage and may or may not be sold in due course).

Please excuse the fugly stem arrangement, it’s a work in progress


----------



## bigjim (16 Nov 2018)

simon.r said:


> I sold a Charge Juicer frameset exactly the same as this to @biggs682 a few years ago and regretted it almost immediately
> 
> So when another Juicer came up on eBay locally I bought it. It came with a tired 3 x 9 Tiagra / Sora grouoset. Fundamentally it was OK - nothing that a new chain and cassette wouldn’t sort out, but...
> 
> ...


What was the Brevet like to ride?


----------



## simon.r (17 Nov 2018)

bigjim said:


> What was the Brevet like to ride?



I didn’t ride it, just stripped it down and sold the frame.


----------



## dnh44 (20 Nov 2018)

Still not sure what to do with this. Its way too small for me so should really pass it on but is there a market for it?


----------



## biggs682 (27 Nov 2018)

dnh44 said:


> Still not sure what to do with this. Its way too small for me so should really pass it on but is there a market for it?
> 
> View attachment 439721



Of course there is


----------



## biggs682 (27 Nov 2018)

Latest bit of steel to arrive is this Paul Donahue .













Reynolds 631, mudgaurd eyes , oodles of Campagnolo and a patriotic paintscheme .


----------



## rogerzilla (27 Nov 2018)

Mine are all steel except one. This is the oldest, though. The parts aren't very original (Deep Vs are the only narrow 40h rim left!) but the hub is the same year as the frame. I have left roadies on carbon bikes trailing in its wake - it doesn't half shift on the flat.



20170806_105406 by rogerzilla, on Flickr



20170806_105510 by rogerzilla, on Flickr



20170806_105451 by rogerzilla, on Flickr



20170806_105434 by rogerzilla, on Flickr


----------



## fossala (12 Dec 2018)

My new Bob Jackson.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Dec 2018)

fossala said:


> My new Bob Jackson.
> View attachment 442333



Very nice indeed and love the colour


----------



## fossala (12 Dec 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Very nice indeed and love the colour


I built it to replace the red John Fern that ended up being too small.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Dec 2018)

fossala said:


> I built it to replace the red John Fern that ended up being too small.



What did you do with the Fern ?


----------



## fossala (12 Dec 2018)

biggs682 said:


> What did you do with the Fern ?


Sent it back, he has it back as it was sold to me as a 21.5 when it was a 20.5. Shame as it was a beautiful frame and very light.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Dec 2018)

fossala said:


> Sent it back, he has it back as it was sold to me as a 21.5 when it was a 20.5. Shame as it was a beautiful frame and very light.



Fair enough


----------



## BalkanExpress (30 Jan 2019)

On this cold snowy day some steel in the sunshine .

Merckx MX Leader: a total monster
Lemond Team Z replica: Pave killer
Concorde Aquila, the old Columbus SL version: smooth as a smooth thing
Peugeot PY 10: race horse, not cart horse


----------



## youngoldbloke (30 Jan 2019)

Please sort out that Peugeot! Saddle height, bars height, bars angle. Pedals?


----------



## biggs682 (30 Jan 2019)

@BalkanExpress very nice indeed


----------



## slow scot (30 Jan 2019)




----------



## simon.r (30 Jan 2019)

Italian steel with a difference. Bicicapace:


----------



## Spoked Wheels (1 Feb 2019)

Surly Ogre 2018


----------



## fossala (1 Feb 2019)

Spoked Wheels said:


> View attachment 450064
> 
> 
> Surly Ogre 2018


I have a Pugsley but I've always wanted a troll/ogre.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (1 Feb 2019)

youngoldbloke said:


> Please sort out that Peugeot! Saddle height, bars height, bars angle. Pedals?


And the QR whilst he's at it


----------



## Spoked Wheels (1 Feb 2019)

fossala said:


> I have a Pugsley but I've always wanted a troll/ogre.



loving the Ogre and I'd like a Pugsley in the future


----------



## fossala (1 Feb 2019)

Spoked Wheels said:


> loving the Ogre and I'd like a Pugsley in the future


Bikes come and go in my house but we've had the puglsey longest.


----------



## booze and cake (1 Feb 2019)

I've just had some new wheels built for my Brian Rourke to alternate with the deep rimmed Shamal's I've been using on this bike. 10 speed Chorus hubs, Mavic Open Pro rims and Sapim spokes. Too shiny to be ridden in this rubbish weather, or rather too much of a hassle to keep clean after riding in this weather








A shiny new chain is due to arrive tomorrow as that ones thrashed, dirty and decidedly un-silver
EDIT: now with new Vittoria Corsa G+ tyres and chain fitted.


----------



## Specialeyes (1 Feb 2019)

Can't believe I missed this thread!
I've just realised, I've continuously had a steel bike since 1973. Lots have come and gone while a few have stuck around - some of which are below.

Here's the thing though: half of the bikes below are older than me and _all_ of the bikes below will outlast me, which makes me feel more like a temporary custodian than an owner.




*Bianchi Folgorissima (1952)*
Campagnolo Paris-Roubaix gearing, but a slightly incongruous colour scheme (should be more like the Saetta, below). One of this winter's projects is to fit period-correct Universal callipers and levers. The correct levers are a lot more spindly and curve away from the bars, not with them. Still needs a few bits doing to it, as the tinkering never stops.




*Bianchi Rekord (1970s)*
My first 'classic' and not exactly a lightweight, we've done thousands of miles, multiple Eroicas, the Retro Ronde and many others. Campagnolo throughout but a nice, friendly square taper triple replaced the original cottered crankset and it'll now climb the side of a house.




*Bianchi Saetta (1930s)*
Vittoria Margherita gearing and wooden rims make this a sunny Sunday bike. It does get plenty of outings though.




*Bianchi X3 - 1984*
One size too small but a small frame and lots of seatpost work for me and it goes like a bloody rocket. I've since replaced the modern Celeste saddle with a Selle. If the bike store was on fire and I had to grab one bike... (then I'd send the wife and kids in to rescue the Folgorissima, Saetta and Hetchins! )




*Bates Volante*
Unlike the X3, this one's a gnat's too big for me, but I bloomin' love riding it. There were a lot of innovative frame types (Hetchins, Saxon, Flying Gate, Paris Galibier as examples) that probably seemed like a good idea at the time in the years either side of WWII, but the Diadrant Forks and Cantiflex Tubing of the Bates were a genuinely good idea and still are. Look at most modern, carbon bikes and you'll see variations on those themes. It's even got a 1x groupset!





*Hetchins Vade Mecum (1955)*
Couldn't resist a Curly Hetchins. Along with Swallow and Frank Kirk, Hetchins and Bates were our local, South East Essex builders at various points in time. (Hence my continuing search for a Kirk Precision). Williams chainset and original Campagnolo gearing, Fiamme alloy clincher rims and Supalite high-flange hubs and still in its original paintwork with 64 years' worth of light touch-ups.





*Colnago Super* - with lightly modernised drivetrain
The subject of some debate, I modernised this to be my fast commuter.




*Colnago Saronni Super *(a proper Colnago one, with club cutouts everywhere, not one of the later Tecnotrats)
This was in a very sorry, hand-painted state when I got it, so I had to give it some love: a Bob Jackson respray and rechrome and Campagnolo throughout. Geometrically, it's exactly the same as the Super above it, so the poor thing doesn't get ridden as much as it should. One for my daughter to grow into.




*Raleigh Chopper MkII*
This probably weighs as much as all of the bikes above it, but it's largely original, rides as crappily as Choppers always did and both I and my 13 y/o daughter ride it regularly and love it.


----------



## booze and cake (1 Feb 2019)

Wow @Specialeyes, awesome collection!

Loving the 'we are merely temporary custodians' too


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (2 Feb 2019)

I have had this for 25 years now. I bought the frame set from Bike chain Ricci in Redruth, Cornwall.
A few years back I had it powder coated, which I kind of regret, as the paint was not that bad, and I lost the chrome on the rear stay. It does not get used much these days, but I cannot bring myself to sell it.


----------



## BalkanExpress (19 Feb 2019)

youngoldbloke said:


> Please sort out that Peugeot! Saddle height, bars height, bars angle. Pedals?



All sorted now, it had just come out of a bike box and was having “White roads” residue washed off .


----------



## Denis99 (22 Feb 2019)

New to me, bought used.

Just finally finished fettling the bike to my style etc.

Woodrup Chimera, 26" tourer, rReynolds 853 tubing with fillet brazing.


----------



## EltonFrog (22 Feb 2019)

Denis99 said:


> New to me, bought used.
> 
> Just finally finished fettling the bike to my style etc.
> 
> ...


Nice photo.


----------



## Denis99 (22 Feb 2019)

Thanks, Fuji X Pro 2 with 23mm f2 lens.

Fantastic camera


----------



## Bonefish Blues (22 Feb 2019)

Very upright front end (unless it's the terrible camera distorting it ), looks much steeper than the seat tube - was it a custom build originally?


----------



## Denis99 (22 Feb 2019)

Bit of both, camera angle and a relatively steeper head angle.

Very comfortable


----------



## dan_bo (22 Feb 2019)

Pumpkin the robot said:


> View attachment 450318
> 
> 
> I have had this for 25 years now. I bought the frame set from Bike chain Ricci in Redruth, Cornwall.
> A few years back I had it powder coated, which I kind of regret, as the paint was not that bad, and I lost the chrome on the rear stay. It does not get used much these days, but I cannot bring myself to sell it.


How are those wheels?


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (22 Feb 2019)

Nothing great by todays standards. Not the lightest or aero, but they are from the period and suit the bike. They are the second generation, the first were prone to snapping where the fork meets the rim.


----------



## fossala (22 Feb 2019)

Denis99 said:


> New to me, bought used.
> 
> Just finally finished fettling the bike to my style etc.
> 
> ...


That bike (if it's the one that's been on ebay for a while) was a bargain.


----------



## Denis99 (22 Feb 2019)

Yes, bought from eBay last week.

Lovely bike, top quality equipment, lovely paint finish and lugless brazing.

Very pleased. Quite tempted to sell my ICE Adventure recumbent now.


----------



## dan_bo (9 Mar 2019)

The latest victim- Pace 529.


----------



## fossyant (9 Mar 2019)

dan_bo said:


> View attachment 456670
> 
> The latest victim- Pace 529.



V V V Noice !!!


----------



## stoatsngroats (9 Mar 2019)

View media item 11090A drop in visit for the daughter today, and a gentle 5 minute cycle along the lane, all is well.


----------



## dan_bo (9 Mar 2019)

fossyant said:


> V V V Noice !!!


Though I'd better get a clean pic quick....

It's a burly bugger for sure!


----------



## fossyant (9 Mar 2019)

dan_bo said:


> Though I'd better get a clean pic quick....
> 
> It's a burly bugger for sure!



The 27.5 / 29ers are huge compared to the 26 " bikes - long and slack - don't fit in the car too well. That said, they are amazing now. I was shocked how big my 27.5 was when I got it. My wif edidn't even like sitting on mine, with the seat post 'down' - you can't get your feet near the floor on the big bikes.


----------



## fossyant (9 Mar 2019)

dan_bo said:


> Though I'd better get a clean pic quick....
> 
> It's a burly bugger for sure!



853...ohh ohh...


----------



## dan_bo (9 Mar 2019)

fossyant said:


> 853...ohh ohh...



Have you seen the downtube? It's like an early Cannondale! Huge!


----------



## fossyant (9 Mar 2019)

dan_bo said:


> Have you seen the downtube? It's like an early Cannondale! Huge!



Anorexic compared to aluminium.


----------



## dan_bo (9 Mar 2019)

fossyant said:


> Anorexic compared to aluminium.



Much bigger than my old 853 inbred


----------



## Eziemnaik (16 Mar 2019)

Breakaway in Spain...


----------



## Azzurrinick (8 Apr 2019)

Got to love the colour, dressed in Nouvo Record throughout


----------



## Azzurrinick (8 Apr 2019)

This one came out of the Casati factory, built by Adam at Comtat, no longer trading, unfortunately a victim of the online shops


----------



## Spiderweb (8 Apr 2019)

I picked up this 2012 single speed Genesis Day One recently, I’ve given it a bit of a ‘tart up’ and had my first ride out on Saturday. The Reynolds 520 frame is lovely.


----------



## Smokin Joe (8 Apr 2019)

Azzurrinick said:


> Got to love the colour, dressed in Nouvo Record throughout


Triple like.


----------



## BalkanExpress (8 Apr 2019)

Eziemnaik said:


> Breakaway in Spain...



Ohh, I love a Breakaway. I sort of have one, a Dahon tournado, breakaway lugs made under licence. Great ride from a small(ish) case.


----------



## fossala (8 Apr 2019)

Azzurrinick said:


> Got to love the colour, dressed in Nouvo Record throughout


Always had a thing for saronni red Colnago's.


----------



## MrBeanz (9 Apr 2019)

Gina's 84 Bianchi Sport. I was told it was an 84 when we bought it for $40 but later a forum member Bianchi expert said it was a 1988. Deosn't matter much, beautiful riding bike. Guy wanted $40 to put down on a dept store mtb. I gave him $80 that I had in my pocket. Coworker who probably didn't know it's worth. Did drop some money into it, new rims, sti, few other things. Gina rode it for a few years then after buying a $3,000 carbon fiber bike, she didn't want to ride the new bike. She wanted to stay on the Bianchi saying it was a nicer ride. Later did learn the weight was a factor on 60+ miles so she finally started riding the carbon but refused to get rid on the Bianchi.


----------



## Spokesmann (14 Apr 2019)

My 1935 Sun Wasp...


----------



## Lintel26 (30 Apr 2019)

Strathlubnaig said:


> View attachment 122378
> First day of Spring ! Gave the JF Wilson a spin


Beautiful bike, please let me know if you ever wish to sell!!
Thanks
J


----------



## simon.r (2 May 2019)

In an effort to get back into mountain biking I bought an aluminium framed 29er a couple of years ago. It was a nice bike, but I never really gelled with it, so I cut my losses and sold it on.

It’s now been replaced by this Orange P7, with its Reynolds 520 frame.

Given the massive tyres running at low pressures and a front fork with 100mm + of travel I struggle to understand how, but the ride definitely has that steel ‘feel’ about it.


----------



## biggs682 (18 May 2019)

biggs682 said:


> My current ride an Ian May
> 
> View attachment 137127


@JhnBssll here is another Ian May decalled bike I owned a while back


----------



## Denis99 (5 Jun 2019)

New to me, Singular Osprey with Campag Centaur groupset.


----------



## Vantage (10 Jun 2019)




----------



## Bonefish Blues (10 Jun 2019)

Plenty of chainstay there 

LHT?


----------



## Vantage (10 Jun 2019)

Bonefish Blues said:


> Plenty of chainstay there
> 
> LHT?



Spa Steel Touring


----------



## Bonefish Blues (10 Jun 2019)

Vantage said:


> Spa Steel Touring


Should have known from the other place, shouldn't I?


----------



## simon.r (16 Jun 2019)

Try carrying almost 20kg of cat food (plus some grocery shopping in the panniers) home on your fancy lightweight carbon framed bicycle


----------



## Vantage (16 Jun 2019)




----------



## Denis99 (19 Jul 2019)

Two steel bikes.

One just back from powder coating, Singular Osprey , put your sunglasses on.


The other is a new frame bought from Condor Cycles, Condor Heritage.


----------



## Vantage (2 Aug 2019)

My new baby


----------



## wheresthetorch (2 Aug 2019)

I think I posted this on the vintage thread a while back, but here's a shot from a different angle.


----------



## Carlton Flier (5 Aug 2019)

Hi Guys not been on here for quite a while A picture of my Carlton Criterium that I’ve just got out of hibernation nice to be out on classic steel once again


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 Aug 2019)

wheresthetorch said:


> I think I posted this on the vintage thread a while back, but here's a shot from a different angle.
> 
> View attachment 478152



Yay pump pegs


----------



## plantfit (6 Aug 2019)

1937 model "T" Hercules


----------



## biggs682 (6 Aug 2019)

A bit of Sheffield steel


----------



## Proto (7 Aug 2019)

#1 daughter is cycling EuroVelo 6 route, Basel to Nantes (plus the ride up to Roscoff and ferry home). We were not far from her in France so took the opportunity of meeting up. Weather not looking promising and later it was hammering down. Love my kids, they’re great.

PS Dawes Super Galaxy


----------



## FolderBeholder (16 Aug 2019)

This just in....my new, all-steel Mini Velo.


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 Aug 2019)

Denis99 said:


> Bit of both, camera angle and a relatively steeper head angle.
> 
> Very comfortable


Are the forks 853 as well? How do you find them? I have them on my Rourke but with 28c tyres and they’re pretty stiff!


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 Aug 2019)

FolderBeholder said:


> This just in....my new, all-steel Mini Velo.
> 
> View attachment 480228


That looks fun!


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 Aug 2019)

Eziemnaik said:


> Breakaway in Spain...


That’s a frame I’d like in my collection....


----------



## Denis99 (16 Aug 2019)

Fab Foodie said:


> Are the forks 853 as well? How do you find them? I have them on my Rourke but with 28c tyres and they’re pretty stiff!



Yes, 853 forks.

I had a Thomson titanium set of flat bars on and found it a little harsh.

Changed to a pair of Jones H bars, and found the position and comfort to be much better.

The frame is slightly too big for me, tried to persevere with it, bought another frame (Condor Heritage), Woodrup is now hanging up in the garage.

Must get round to selling it soon.


----------



## pawl (16 Aug 2019)

Fab Foodie said:


> Are the forks 853 as well? How do you find them? I have them on my Rourke but with 28c tyres and they’re pretty stiff!




I know where to find mine,there in the cutlery draw

Oops wrong fork


----------



## flatflr (25 Aug 2019)

My CdF fully loaded


----------



## Bonefish Blues (25 Aug 2019)

flatflr said:


> My CdF fully loaded
> View attachment 481825


Darling we simply _must_ get you a colour consultation, those colours clash terribly.

Enviously yours etc...


----------



## flatflr (25 Aug 2019)

Bonefish Blues said:


> Darling we simply _must_ get you a colour consultation, those colours clash terribly.
> 
> Enviously yours etc...



At least i know I'll be seen on the road


----------



## FolderBeholder (26 Aug 2019)

Accessorized to plan:



Here is a better picture, “Farkle-fest” complete. 
(still undecided on the crate....)


----------



## Brads (26 Aug 2019)

pawl said:


> I know where to find mine,there in the cutlery draw
> 
> Oops wrong fork



Drawer, not draw


----------



## Proto (26 Aug 2019)

Proto said:


> View attachment 479073
> 
> 
> #1 daughter is cycling EuroVelo 6 route, Basel to Nantes (plus the ride up to Roscoff and ferry home). We were not far from her in France so took the opportunity of meeting up. Weather not looking promising and later it was hammering down. Love my kids, they’re great.
> ...



She made it, got home yesterday morning, a fair few days early. Approx 1200km. First solo ride, it’s given her self confidence s huge boost and she’s now thinking of where she’ll go on her next adventure.

PS bike behaved impeccably. Weighs a ton but a decent bike.


----------



## iandg (26 Aug 2019)

FolderBeholder said:


> Accessorized to plan:
> View attachment 481879
> Here is a better picture, “Farkle-fest” complete.
> (still undecided on the crate....)



It changes colour


----------



## FolderBeholder (27 Aug 2019)

iandg said:


> It changes colour


Yes, as does the bright Southern California sun.


----------



## ant_tip (13 Sep 2019)

RedRider said:


> It's a 1976 Gazelle Champion Mondial A frame and no-one else bid for it on eBay.
> 
> There's just enough room between the chainstays for 28mm tyres and close fitting full mudguards and it has the eyelets and everything.



I registered on this forum just to ask you @RedRider : Would there be enough space for 33mm tires without mudguards?

I have my eyes set on a similar frame so I would like to know.. I'm planning a SS gravel bike.


----------



## Denis99 (24 Sep 2019)

New frame from Condor (Fratello).

Built up over the weekend.


----------



## booze and cake (5 Oct 2019)

Nice Condor @Denis99.

I've gone green too. A combination of fat arse, high speed and crap roads, meant I recently snapped a rail on the black Flite saddle on my Simoncini. When a green replacement Flite came up, I decided to break one of my own long held rules of only black or white bar tape, and got some green bar tape too. Here it is with its everyday wheels.




When a set of yellow edition Pirelli P-zero tyres were spotted on eBay, I snapped them up for its Sunday best wheels, just to make it even more rowdy.


----------



## simon.r (30 Oct 2019)

New Genesis Fugio with a "MjÃ–lnir Seamless Double-Butted Cromoly" (!! - a bit of Googling tells me it's 4130) frame.






Some initial impressions here: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/gravel-bikes-im-a-convert.254611/#post-5778977


----------



## chriswoody (22 Nov 2019)

2016 Kona Sutra LTD, based on the Kona Sutra touring bike. Cromoly steel frame with Hydraulic discs, SRAM 1x11 drivetrain and clearance for 50mm tyres. It's festooned with mounting points for bottle and carry cages and designed for long distance touring over mixed terrain. I picked it up last Sunday and have some big bike-packing tours planned as well as lots of gravel riding this winter.


----------



## ExpatTyke (24 Nov 2019)

My Gitane Course in a rare patch of sunshine on the way home from work a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## figbat (10 Jan 2020)

1997 Trek 830 Mountain Track - chromoly steel frame with unknown steel fork.
More details in this thread.


----------



## All uphill (17 Jan 2020)

Here's my budget tourer.

I started cycling distances three years ago with a 1994 Marin Stinson, with Tange tubes. It cost me 25 pounds.

It was so comfortable that I have gradually spent all the money I'd originally saved! The major cost was a beautiful respray by Argos in Bristol.





I've learnt lots with this bike, building and truing wheels and replacing just about every other part.


----------



## EltonFrog (17 Jan 2020)

Three steel bikes I currently own.




1967 Dawes Kingpin




1978 Raleigh Twenty





1992 Refurbished Raleigh Scorpio


----------



## raleighnut (17 Jan 2020)

All uphill said:


> Here's my budget tourer.
> 
> I started cycling distances three years ago with a 1994 Marin Stinson, with Tange tubes. It cost me 25 pounds.
> 
> ...


Similar but with a 'Tange' framed Ridgeback ,


----------



## woodbutcher (18 Jan 2020)

My 253 in front of my worksop door. Any excuse to show off this awesome ( Ok l am biased} bike 😊




Please excuse carbon forks !!


----------



## Gunk (18 Jan 2020)

Here is my “modernised” 1989 Team Raleigh Banana full story here


----------



## Gunk (18 Jan 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> My 253 in front of my worksop door. Any excuse to show off this awesome ( Ok l am biased} bike 😊
> View attachment 501022
> 
> Please excuse carbon forks !!



Fully forgiven, I really like that 😍😍😍


----------



## wheresthetorch (14 Mar 2020)

Trip down to the beach with my son on a couple of steelies.


----------



## fossala (19 Mar 2020)

*





First time with the new saddle, third time with the new bike. Nice views on my commute home.*


----------



## CanucksTraveller (19 Mar 2020)




----------



## All uphill (19 Mar 2020)

fossala said:


> View attachment 509188
> 
> 
> *
> ...


That is perfect! Bike, view, everything!


----------



## russ.will (19 Apr 2020)




----------



## Fab Foodie (20 Apr 2020)

russ.will said:


> View attachment 516490


As good as it gets!


----------



## mkmark666 (20 Apr 2020)

took this last August while on holiday. rode up the coast from just south of Newquay to Padstow early one morning Seems a world away now...


----------



## ColinJ (22 Apr 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Here'a an old steel Basso converted to a single-speed bike. I keep it in the midlands for riding around the undulating lanes north of Coventry on my frequent trips back there. I scrounged the frame. forks and wheels off a mate who has emigrated (on condition that he can have them back if he ever comes home). Most of the other bits came from my junk box. It only cost me £25 for cables, bar tape and tubes !
> 
> View attachment 163443


I was reminded of this post just now when @avecReynolds531 'Liked' it.

I kept on going to Coventry to visit my elderly mum until she died in 2010. The bike served me well on those frequent visits.

The friend who lent me the bulk of the parts for the bike _DID _eventually return to the UK so, as promised, I returned the bike to him. He kept it with the one small chainring, but put a rear derailleur back on and made it a 1x9 (or 1x8?).

He was kind enough to donate another frame/fork to me so I made myself another singlespeed bike, which I have ridden thousands of kms on. That includes lots of metric centuries, imperial centuries and even a few double metric centuries. The replacement singlespeed bike has an aluminium frame though.


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 Apr 2020)

mkmark666 said:


> took this last August while on holiday. rode up the coast from just south of Newquay to Padstow early one morning Seems a world away now...
> View attachment 516632


That’s a cracking ride on a cracking bike!


----------



## mkmark666 (23 Apr 2020)

Fab Foodie said:


> That’s a cracking ride on a cracking bike!


Thanks FF. The bottom bracket failed on my modern carbon bike a couple of days b4 my holiday, so I took the eddy merckx instead. Looking back on it I'm so glad I did now


----------



## avecReynolds531 (24 Apr 2020)

...if it had to be only one bike - a 531in the country sun...


----------



## Brads (8 May 2020)




----------



## vickster (21 May 2020)

New to me steelie

Going to change to SRAM brifters and rear mech, add crosslevers, flat pedals and .... orange bartape 

I’m as yet undecided on rack (I’ve only got a silver one) and mudguards


----------



## Gunk (21 May 2020)

1980’s 531c Raleigh Classic tourer, now off to a new lucky owner


----------



## CanucksTraveller (21 May 2020)

vickster said:


> New to me steelie
> 
> Going to change to SRAM brifters and rear mech, add crosslevers, flat pedals and .... orange bartape
> 
> I’m as yet undecided on rack (I’ve only got a silver one) and mudguards



Nice! 

I think I'd go black Tubus rack, and SKS Stingray mudguards with the blue accents. 

https://m.bikester.co.uk/sks-blueme...B4AQ5WFzVkZzLwyo6KbwaAliNEALw_wcB&ev_chn=shop


----------



## a.twiddler (21 May 2020)

Bit of a cheat.....already appeared on Bike on a Bridge...but it's definitely steel!




Bike is a 2011ish Revolution Country Explorer bought 2016.
Added Nitto Randonneur bars 42cm. Has a generic Viking plastic saddle which is strangely comfortable. Blackburn front rack, bit of a monstrosity but hard to find a high front rack for a disc fork. This will take high or low panniers. Shimano specific Mirrycle, transferred from last bike. Cheap plastic accessory bracket from Amazon. Original ancient pinger bell transferred via various previous bikes. Also have on trial a traditional bell pinched from Mrs Twiddler's bike which I have been trialling back to back with that following posts on Bells thread. The pinger wins! So the other bell is going back on her bike before she notices it's missing.
Wheel spindle mounted side stand. And finally, a 1980ish Carradice Nelson Longflap Saddle bag on a Karrimor quick release frame. It's still an eminently practical thing even if empty it weighs as much as some riders' underseat toolbag fully loaded.
The tyres are Panaracer Pasela 700X35c which I have found comfortable and free rolling.
Apart from the above, it's pretty much how it came.
The bike is comfortable and responsive (if a little heavy) and feels stable at speed and on loose surfaces, just nice to ride.
I didn't mean to write a review, but oh well, there you go.


----------



## wafter (21 May 2020)

Some lovely gear in this thread!

My Genesis Croix De Fer 30, FWIW:


----------



## vickster (21 May 2020)

CanucksTraveller said:


> Nice!
> 
> I think I'd go black Tubus rack, and SKS Stingray mudguards with the blue accents.
> 
> https://m.bikester.co.uk/sks-blueme...B4AQ5WFzVkZzLwyo6KbwaAliNEALw_wcB&ev_chn=shop


Tubus spendy, Tortec ultralite would be an option if fit with the discs


----------



## Gunk (21 May 2020)

I do love that bike @wafter its gorgeous


----------



## wafter (21 May 2020)

Gunk said:


> I do love that bike @wafter its gorgeous


Cheers! I'm still not 100% sold on the colour but I think it goes well in the woods


----------



## a.twiddler (21 May 2020)

wafter said:


> Cheers! I'm still not 100% sold on the colour but I think it goes well in the woods


How can you go wrong? Green just looks so good on a bike.


----------



## craigwend (24 May 2020)

My 20 year old Spesh Rockhopper, making a rare appearance for a bit of XC, due to slightly strong wind conditions for road riding.
Main Tubes Ritchie Ni-Tanium, others Specialized own Chr-Mo tubes.


----------



## ilcaccillo (24 May 2020)

This is my ride,
it belonged to my father, so has tremendous emotional value


----------



## Solocle (10 Jun 2020)

My town bike.


----------



## vickster (13 Jun 2020)

vickster said:


> New to me steelie
> 
> Going to change to SRAM brifters and rear mech, add crosslevers, flat pedals and .... orange bartape
> 
> I’m as yet undecided on rack (I’ve only got a silver one) and mudguards


Now SRAM’med, cross levers, and rather lush tape!!


----------



## IaninSheffield (13 Jun 2020)

Not counting the Mailstar that appears in my avatar, my first steel bike since the 1970s arrived this week:






Had it out for a quick steady* spin today. Just 20 miles, but it felt so good. Of course a new bike always does - smooth gears, positive braking, purposeful progress.

It was 4 weeks from placing the order to receipt of the bike, but I was in no rush and I guess most good bike shops will be under more pressure than usual at the moment. Although it was a mail order**, Spa rang me to check various measurements so they could confirm I'd ordered the best size for my body dimensions and so they could set it up to my requirements. I have to say the bike does seem to be incredibly well assembled. The wheels - as can be expected from Spa - are strong and true ... as indicated by the brake block clearance on the rims. I don't think I've ever managed to get anywhere near such a close tolerance when replacing pads - there can't have been much more than fag paper between rim and blocks, yet no rubbing at all. Very impressive.
A fair bit of the componentry is medium rather than premium spec (my choice to keep the cost down), but it looks and feels so much better than that.

Weather permitting, I'll push a bit further tomorrow.

*My mistake. I don't do 'quick.'


----------



## Ian H (13 Jun 2020)

Photo taken by a friend without me being aware. With the Black Hallett on Exmoor.


----------



## Willd (15 Jun 2020)

Well, I'm guessing it's steel, although at 16.9 kg it might be lead.  It does free-wheel well though, which is good, as the highest gear is 3.4:1. Pumped the tyres up well and made it up the only marked 10% incline I could find locally, without too much effort. I'm not sure I fancy going down that hill as the brakes don't inspire much confidence, although it does ride well over shoddy tarmac.

Normally used as a pub-bike or out with the kids. The bent rear hanger on my "road" bike should be fixed soon


----------



## Gunk (15 Jun 2020)

Some more recent steel, 1982 Royal, now sold






and a 1962 Claud Butler Olympic currently undergoing restoration, this one is a keeper!


----------



## Gunk (23 Jun 2020)

Now finished and being enjoyed.


----------



## Colin Grigson (8 Jul 2020)

Gunk said:


> Now finished and being enjoyed.
> 
> View attachment 531922
> 
> ...


That is a lovely bike - you’re a lucky man


----------



## Gunk (8 Jul 2020)

Colin Grigson said:


> That is a lovely bike - you’re a lucky man



It’s even nicer now it’s been reunited with the original Campag, it’s lovely to ride, a really charming bike.


----------



## Colin Grigson (8 Jul 2020)

Gunk said:


> It’s even nicer now it’s been reunited with the original Campag, it’s lovely to ride, a really charming bike.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even better !


----------



## Gunk (13 Jul 2020)

My new 2013 Team Ti Rep, I'm completely in love!


----------



## Gunk (30 Jul 2020)

Both my steels, 50 years apart 1962 Claud Butler Super Coureur and 2013 Raleigh Team Ti Replica.


----------



## topcat1 (3 Aug 2020)

An update. Carbon forks,a headset, change from Shimano to Campag Chorus 12 speed, fulcrum wind 40c wheels. Yes the price of a new bike but it's now a rocket .


----------



## Juan Kog (10 Aug 2020)

Not classic or collectible just my Surly Steamroller. First built up 2007 , many changes including changing the frame from 62cm to 59 cm hence the stack of spacers and long stem, may look ungainly to some ,but works for me .I chose this photo because it shows how Herts county council are economising by fitting so many signs to one post.


----------



## matticus (10 Aug 2020)

Gunk said:


> My new 2013 Team Ti Rep, I'm completely in love!
> 
> View attachment 535766


Why were they called Team "*Ti*" ?


----------



## raleighnut (10 Aug 2020)

matticus said:


> Why were they called Team "*Ti*" ?


Tube Investments, owners of Reynolds tubing and for a time Raleigh


----------



## uphillstruggler (10 Aug 2020)

My Genesis CDF on my recent trip to Weymouth, taken on the ridgeway. Can’t fault this bike, loaded or unloaded, it’s just fantastic

new tyres after ripping the sidewall on the rear


----------



## fossyant (3 Sep 2020)

Dusted down, literally as it's not been ridden in nearly 5 years (since I broke my spine)




















Time to seek out quiet routes at our caravan in N. Wales. Bigger rubber fitted for riding along the NCN5 (promenard) with MrsF.


----------



## Gunk (3 Sep 2020)

That is rather nice!


----------



## Gunk (3 Sep 2020)

My 1970's Elvish boys 10 speed racing bike, bought last year whilst on holiday in France for 10 Euros, it only needed some light recommissioning including a new rear wheel. Photographed next to my Raleigh so you can see how tiny it is. The wheels are very difficult to obtain 550A


----------



## fossyant (3 Sep 2020)

Gunk said:


> That is rather nice!



It's 30 years old now !


----------



## Gunk (3 Sep 2020)

fossyant said:


> It's 30 years old now !



The nice stuff is, how have bikes become so ugly? that IMO is just how a bike should look


----------



## fossyant (3 Sep 2020)

Gunk said:


> The nice stuff is, how have bikes become so ugly? that IMO is just how a bike should look



I'm with you there. Although Campag are still doing modern groupsets that look right on a classic bike (like your Raleigh).

I've just looked at the prices on ebay for Dura Ace 7400 - OMFG.


----------



## Gunk (3 Sep 2020)

fossyant said:


> I'm with you there. Although Campag are still doing modern groupsets that look right on a classic bike (like your Raleigh).
> 
> I've just looked at the prices on ebay for Dura Ace 7400 - OMFG.



The Veloce on my Raleigh is very similar to the old 10 speed Record, looks identical.

What I like about my Raleigh Ti is that it captures the essence of the older classic bikes, but you get modern dual pivot brakes and 10 speed with modern Brifters, it really is the best of both worlds.


----------



## Ian H (1 Nov 2020)

I haven't actually seen it yet, just a few photos. With the looming lockdown it might be a while until I can lay hands on it.


----------



## Gunk (1 Nov 2020)

That’s very nice, what are your plans for it?


----------



## Gunk (1 Nov 2020)

This is my latest bit of steel. Reynolds 653, should start building it up next weekend.


----------



## dan_bo (1 Nov 2020)

Gunk said:


> This is my latest bit of steel. Reynolds 653, should start building it up next weekend.
> 
> View attachment 555895


653 has got to be the slinkiest bit of tube set goin.


----------



## raleighnut (2 Nov 2020)

dan_bo said:


> 653 has got to be the slinkiest bit of tube set goin.


Aye


----------



## Ian H (2 Nov 2020)

Gunk said:


> That’s very nice, what are your plans for it?


I'm going to ride it.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (2 Nov 2020)

dan_bo said:


> 653 has got to be the slinkiest bit of tube set goin.


We've got it on our tandem and there's something about it, for sure.


----------



## Ian H (3 Nov 2020)

dan_bo said:


> 653 has got to be the slinkiest bit of tube set goin.


Hmm...


----------



## matticus (3 Nov 2020)

phwoar!


----------



## Bonefish Blues (3 Nov 2020)

I find ours excellent on downhills, but I've fitted a rodeo saddle in place of the Selle Italia


----------



## BSOh (4 Nov 2020)

New bike day!

New (to me) giant peloton 7200. Late 90's. Cromo 4130. Shimano rsx. Cheap, cheerful. And I love it.

I didn't need a new bike, but non compact frames don't come up in my tiny size v often, and I saw it and treated myself.

Just need to swap over bars for my narrow 38mm, better saddle and 165 TA triple chainset for a decent high (low?) gear. 

excuse the rubbish pic. But it's dark. And I'm excited


----------



## dan_bo (4 Nov 2020)

BSOh said:


> New bike day!
> excuse the rubbish pic. But it's dark. And I'm excited
> 
> View attachment 556451


Nowt wrong with that


----------



## Spokesmann (28 Nov 2020)

Fillet brazed steel.


----------



## bagpuss (28 Nov 2020)

^^
Lovin the colour scheme on the JT .
One of your I take it Mike.


----------



## biggs682 (29 Nov 2020)

@BSOh nothing wrong with those early Cro mo giants , seen loads of them with seized seat posts so always be aware


----------



## biggs682 (30 Nov 2020)

My 1950's Raleigh Lenton had its first ride of 2020 this morning.


----------



## Spokesmann (30 Nov 2020)

bagpuss said:


> ^^
> Lovin the colour scheme on the JT .
> One of your I take it Mike.


Yes one of mine.


----------



## craigwend (17 Dec 2020)

After only 23 years new (triple) chainset, also new cassette, chain, rear mech, gear cable...
Actually only original parts are, front brake, (not rear) seat post and Reynolds 531st frame and fork (& headset)














Just need to put the mudguards back on...


----------



## craigwend (19 Dec 2020)

craigwend said:


> After only 23 years new (triple) chainset, also new cassette, chain, rear mech, gear cable...
> Actually only original parts are, front brake, (not rear) seat post and Reynolds 531st frame and fork (& headset)
> View attachment 563823
> 
> ...


Mudguards back on and bit of a clean


----------



## simongt (19 Dec 2020)

Nick G said:


> but I also want to preserve it so I'm torn.


Some years ago, a pal gave me her Dawes Fox circa 1980 ish. Original condition & spec. At the time, I thought wow, I can refurbish this back to pristine - ! However, when I looked more carefully; steel rims, double pull Weinmann brakes, I decided no, take the plunge and bring it 'up to scratch.' So I completely stripped it down, had the frame powder coated emerald green ( I'm Irish descent, so not a surprising choice - !  ). Replaced the drive train with a Shimano Deore six rear / triple front, new double pivot brakes and the result is a delight to ride - !  Oh and it now sports a C.17 saddle; even better - !


----------



## craigwend (19 Dec 2020)

simongt said:


> Some years ago, a pal gave me her Dawes Fox circa 1980 ish. Original condition & spec. At the time, I thought wow, I can refurbish this back to pristine - ! However, when I looked more carefully; steel rims, double pull Weinmann brakes, I decided no, take the plunge and bring it 'up to scratch.' So I completely stripped it down, had the frame powder coated emerald green ( I'm Irish descent, so not a surprising choice - !  ). Replaced the drive train with a Shimano Deore six rear / triple front, new double pivot brakes and the result is a delight to ride - !  Oh and it now sports a C.17 saddle; even better - !


as the post was 2008 it might be interesting to find out what happened


----------



## Gunk (19 Dec 2020)

My Ribble Reynolds 653, sadly a bit to tall for me so now with it's new owner.


----------



## Justinitus (19 Dec 2020)

My first foray into steel since my Peugeot Triathlon in the mid ‘80s.


----------



## Gunk (19 Dec 2020)

that is some crazy gearing, perfect for wheelies!


----------



## matticus (19 Dec 2020)

Gunk said:


> that is some crazy gearing, perfect for wheelies!


It's also got all the weight on the back axle to help.


----------



## Justinitus (19 Dec 2020)

matticus said:


> It's also got all the weight on the back axle to help.



I have a non-setback seatpost on order! Gearing is 34 up front with a 11-42 on the back. Have a 36T chain ring under the Xmas tree, that’ll make it the same as my Giant Toughroad that was perfect gearing for me.


----------



## raleighnut (20 Dec 2020)

Justinitus said:


> My first foray into steel since my Peugeot Triathlon in the mid ‘80s.
> 
> View attachment 564085


Someone has nicked your front big ring.


----------



## bagpuss (24 Dec 2020)

My Cartlon Giro d'itaila . Circa late 60's . The frame was built as a tourer I think ? brazed on cable guides for bar end shifters and m/ guards
Its present gearing is way to high for me now . 52/42 at the front and a 5 speed free wheel .



Carlton .Giro d&#x27;itaila by rebalrid, on Flickr


----------



## Toshiba Boy (26 Dec 2020)

Two of my favourites, as "ladies" of a certain vintage, they're allowed to stay in one of the spare bedrooms/home office


----------



## Gunk (1 Jan 2021)

Recently rebuilt 1982 CB Majestic, another that’s too tall so sadly off to another lucky owner.


----------



## a.twiddler (1 Jan 2021)

They're all too tall for me!


----------



## Beespoke (6 Jan 2021)

Here's some of mine...


----------



## Landsurfer (6 Jan 2021)

My three .....


----------



## uphillstruggler (6 Jan 2021)

Gunk said:


> Recently rebuilt 1982 CB Majestic, another that’s too tall so sadly off to another lucky owner.
> 
> View attachment 566683
> 
> ...


Very smart indeed


----------



## Gunk (6 Jan 2021)

uphillstruggler said:


> Very smart indeed



It’ll be packed into a box and posted off to its new owner tomorrow.


----------



## bagpuss (8 Jan 2021)

I restored this,some 10 years ago. 1960's Hetchins Magnum Bonum .Purchased in 2009 and rebuilt in 2011 . Goes out in summer .
The straight through close ratio 5 speed freewheel is going have to go now!
Before shot.


Hetchins by rebalrid, on Flickr

After .



Hetchins Magnum Bonum by rebalrid, on Flickr


----------



## Bonefish Blues (8 Jan 2021)

I say, ding-dong.


----------



## Elybazza61 (8 Jan 2021)

Latest addition (and combined Christmas and Birthday present to myself)

Stayer Groadinger OG frame paired with a Lauf Grit fork;











GRX mechanical 1x,Lots of Hope and DT GR531 rims on Hope hubs with Teravail Rutlands.

Still waiting on Shimano discover dropper post (since October ) and to decide on a stem(currently has Genesis one).


----------



## plantfit (23 Mar 2021)

Out for a bit of fresh air


----------



## Ian H (23 Mar 2021)

The Blue Hallett. I collected it in December just between lockdowns. After final tweaks, Richard took us for a test ride just to get it nicely muddy. 

It handles superbly & is definitely a 'fun' bike. Very rewarding to ride.


----------



## Hover Fly (24 Apr 2021)

My “new” Peugeot 753.


----------



## Brandane (25 Apr 2021)

My steel machines...


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Apr 2021)

An odd one, to say the least...


----------



## purpan (16 May 2021)

Mercian Audax, now singlespeed, at Pierre Levée, Aude.


----------



## TheDoctor (17 May 2021)

My old 531ST, before I took it to bits to prep for powdercoating and a rebuild.


----------



## purpan (18 May 2021)

A few years ago. 9-speed steel Kett in touring mode in Ariège.


----------



## Ian H (18 May 2021)

Gunk said:


> My Ribble Reynolds 653, sadly a bit to tall for me so now with it's new owner.
> 
> View attachment 564083
> 
> ...


I rode my first Paris-Brest-Paris on a 653 Ribble. They built me a special with mudguard clearance. All the parts came off my old Dave Marsh.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (18 May 2021)

purpan said:


> A few years ago. 9-speed steel Kett in touring mode in Ariège.
> 
> View attachment 589405


Is that as easy to wheely as it looks?


----------



## purpan (19 May 2021)

To be honest I’ve never tried, and it’s never happened by accident.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (19 May 2021)

purpan said:


> To be honest I’ve never tried, and it’s never happened by accident.


Unleash the inner child


----------



## kayakerles (7 Jun 2021)

Schwinn Super Sport (1966) Born a 10-speed, now a single speed with smaller front gear, so not a rocket, but fun to ride as a single speed (even up hills.) Hand braised Chrome-Moly frame, hand built in Chicago. I always loved the color. Bought this for next to nothing from the gal whose hubby died a long time ago. I would have been 10 when this bike was first brought out. I don't think I got my first 10-speed (a Peugeot UO-8) until I was 12. The previous owner had swapped the drop bars on this one and replaced with a flat, (which I like) and for some reason had removed the front large gear!(?) The original Sprint rear derailleur had totally crapped out... I had 2 diff bike mechanics try to adjust it, and when I was told it had simply had its better days a long time ago, I tossed it and made it an easy-riding single speed. I won't win races with it, but that's fine. Had to keep the downtube shifters, just as a remembrance. It's such a smooth ride. Just not my cuppa tea to ride on a regular basis since my Trek FX 7.6 Hybrid (2009) and Bianchi Ocelot hardtail (1997) mountain bike have pretty much spoiled me with gears. The main thing is for us to keep rollin' and havin' fun, right?








This was the last year they made this bike in what they called "violet." Please forgive the different color tires!


----------



## a.twiddler (8 Jun 2021)

I really like that colour!


----------



## kayakerles (8 Jun 2021)

a.twiddler said:


> I really like that colour!


Yeah, me too... a far cry from what I would call “violet” but what's in a name? 😄


----------



## Moon bunny (18 Jun 2021)

Beespoke said:


> Here's some of mine...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 567566


There! That proves the world is flat.


----------



## pauldavid (18 Jun 2021)

My Holdsworth La Quelda

Currently being used as a commuter by my son so unlikely to be seen in my shed again


----------



## Teamfixed (20 Jul 2021)

Alf Webb was a local frame builder (or maybe he bought them in) near me. I bought the frame by chance from someone at work a few years ago. Had it re-enameled at Vaz, wheels built at Harry Perry in Woolwich about 15yrs ago (and still perfect), open pro on Dura ace hubs. Its a mix of 105 and Dura Ace. I've got a triple on it so it really is a do it all go anywhere bike. Rides beautifully. Thanks to @Sharky for the matching pedals!


----------



## avecReynolds531 (9 Feb 2022)

A late addition to this excellent thread celebrating frames that are made from metal and fire.
This is a tired 21-year-old Koga Miyata, bought as a second (third, fourth?) hand, neglected non-runner, that was missing a lot of original components. 
TIG-welded, Miyata tubing - not one of the fine, earlier Japanese-made lugged framesets - but still a capable old bike, that with it's weight and 71 degree parallel frame angles, doesn't like to be hurried.
Needed a lot of tinfoil & varnish on rust patches & scratches, then a broken crank, stem, top race of the headset were recycled and replaced. Missing pedals, pannier rack, and mudguards were fitted. 
The wheelset, Widek bell, and bottle cage were taken from a previous bike, then a new chain & cassette got it back on the road. 
Dynamo lighting, fitted later on, helps with winter commuting.


----------



## andyoxon (31 Mar 2022)

Edit. OK, thought I was edit/deleting a 3rd image I uploaded, but instead deleted the whole original post. 

Two bikes:

British Eagle Touristique. 531ST. 72 degree HA. Bought new in 1992 (Edwardes). 32mm Paselas

Raleigh Record Sprint (12 1988). 74 deg HA. Built up from a frame in 2021. 28mm Paselas.

Both bikes 105 5703 10sp, with M591 9sp Deore rear mech. RRS rides really well. RRS in winter mode, has bluemels 35 with OK clearance, & second bottle cage DIY attachment.


----------



## rogerzilla (16 Apr 2022)

The slightly terrifying (until you acclimatise) Harry Quinn track bike. Toe overlap city and a very short wheelbase.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (16 Apr 2022)

That's a very lovely thing indeed.


----------



## iandg (16 Apr 2022)

My Surly Cross-Check


----------



## rogerzilla (16 Apr 2022)

Good to see it's not just my LHT where the top tube decals are rubbing off!


----------



## Spokesmann (19 Apr 2022)

Bit on fettling today on this 1975 Carlton Corsa


----------



## Juan Kog (20 Apr 2022)

rogerzilla said:


> Good to see it's not just my LHT where the top tube decals are rubbing off!


After 8 years my Steamroller top tube decals are still in good shape . Sorry @rogerzilla .


----------



## iandg (24 Apr 2022)

rogerzilla said:


> Good to see it's not just my LHT where the top tube decals are rubbing off!



Top tube decals on the LHT are going the same way.


----------



## iandg (24 Apr 2022)

Juan Kog said:


> After 8 years my Steamroller top tube decals are still in good shape . Sorry @rogerzilla .



Not enough vitamin D when you were young


----------



## Juan Kog (25 Apr 2022)

@iandg you have an LHT as well as a Cross-Check .


----------



## Venod (25 Apr 2022)

My Chesini built up with parts from a scrapped turbo bike and a few new bits, a different seat now fitted.


----------



## iandg (25 Apr 2022)

Juan Kog said:


> @iandg you have an LHT as well as a Cross-Check .



I'm a Surly person 

It was a retirement present to myself. I liked the Cross Check so much that when I saw Spa selling LHT frames at £349 I had to have one


----------



## Juan Kog (25 Apr 2022)

iandg said:


> I'm a Surly person
> 
> It was a retirement present to myself. I liked the Cross Check so much that when I saw Spa selling LHT frames at £349 I had to have one
> 
> View attachment 641764


Very nice . That looks like a Carradice zip roll bag on a bagman rack , I have the same on my Steam Roller . I was tempted by the Cross-Check, but then a work colleague gave me a mid 90’s Claud Butler Dalesman touring bike , I decided that would cover what I would have used the Cross- Check for.


----------



## Spokesmann (3 May 2022)

My ride home later. 1971 International Truwel.


----------



## AndyRM (3 May 2022)

Iddio la creò!


----------



## simongt (3 May 2022)

Cracking - !


----------



## Spokesmann (5 May 2022)

My ride home tonight on this lovely Worksop built Sun 'Chris Barber' 10 TR dating from about 1969.


----------



## T4tomo (5 May 2022)

Venod said:


> My Chesini built up with parts from a scrapped turbo bike and a few new bits, a different seat now fitted.
> 
> View attachment 641753



looks like Peter Sagan "parked" that


----------



## Teamfixed (6 May 2022)

That is obscenely beautiful


----------



## figbat (6 May 2022)

This is probably not quite in keeping with the thread's theme, but it's steel so therefore it's real.
State Bicycle Co 4130 Volt. Made from - yep - 4130 grade steel. A freebie left outside a neighbour's house for anybody to help themselves to, so I did (it was heading for the tip otherwise ). I fitted the more compliant tyres (30mm Schwalbe CX Pro rather than the 23mm slicks that were on it) and so-shod it is a wonderful local errand bike over road and gravel.


----------



## AndyRM (6 May 2022)

I wish I had such generous neighbours!


----------



## All uphill (6 May 2022)

figbat said:


> This is probably not quite in keeping with the thread's theme, but it's steel so therefore it's real.
> State Bicycle Co 4130 Volt. Made from - yep - 4130 grade steel. A freebie left outside a neighbour's house for anybody to help themselves to, so I did (it was heading for the tip otherwise ). I fitted the more compliant tyres (30mm Schwalbe CX Pro rather than the 23mm slicks that were on it) and so-shod it is a wonderful local errand bike over road and gravel.
> 
> View attachment 643336



In March 2020 I was given a collection of bike bits by a neighbour which turned out to be the remains of one of these. By April it looked like this.






It was a decent ride.


----------



## Spokesmann (6 May 2022)

Tonight's ride home involves more old bike shenanigans in the form of this 1960 Carlton Constellation.


----------



## Spokesmann (28 May 2022)

My latest build is this late 1960s/early 70s Carlton Truwel. A pretty rare model, based around Truwel 205 tubing, about the time when Carlton were sponsored by it, a Raleigh/TI proprietary welded tube. Just given this one a full rebuilt/service and kept it pretty much stock and original, bar the usual service items.


----------



## dave r (28 May 2022)

Spokesmann said:


> View attachment 646603
> 
> 
> View attachment 646604
> ...




That looks lovely.


----------



## iandg (2 Jul 2022)

Just completed riser bar conversion of my 631 Henry Burton audax/tourer. Experimenting with a more upright position to see if it relieves my symptoms of polymyalgia and enables some level of cycling activity


----------



## rogerzilla (13 Aug 2022)

On the Thames bridge at Castle Eaton this morning. The river is low but beautifully clear. There were swimmers (well, paddlers really) at 10am.


----------



## iandg (16 Sep 2022)

New bars and saddle on my Trucker


----------

